# Knitting Tea Party, 6th September 2013



## darowil

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening
Saturday morning for me here. Sam has a few more days of holiday- returns Tuesday so I am starting us again. Sam will have returned by the time I leave but Kate is around again.
I had been thinking for a month or so of suggesting we posted photos of ourselves as kids- but have since discovered that I dont seem to have any of myself. Not sure which sibling (or even Mum) has them. Come to think of it my girls dont have the photos of themselves when they were young. However somehow I do have photos of my father when he was very young! And since I started thinking of it we have had a few people posting photos of themsleves

Today is Election Day here in Australia and it seems that only a miracle will keep the current government in the role. Voting here is compulsory so we have to go out and vote at some point today. 
A number of years ago we had pizzas while watching the election count and somehow it had become a regular occurrence. Normally Vicky and Brett would join us as well- but they seemed to think that being in India was a good enough excuse. Maryanne rang the other day and asked whether we could cook our own pizzas. So we are cooking our own. Any suggestions as to what we could put on them? I will post later what we all put on them- and whether they were any good. Mind you I doubt whether I will even try Davids- he usually makes the oddest combinations. I might even get out the bread machine and get it to make a pizza dough while I am out. We will probably each make our own- but will be a little generous and share Im sure. Have left the apple cider in the fridge so we might have some of this with the pizzas as well.

This afternoon I will actually get to go the Handknitters Guild- havent been too often for the last few months as they have meetings when the football is normally on. We play tomorrow so I am free today. I would have made it to both as they are in walking distance and I would have left Guild after the AGM and been a little late for the footy. But this way I can get to both for the whole time. This is the last of the minor rounds so the finals begin next week. As we havent had a good year this year I doubt whether I will get to any of final games (I am away for the first 2 weeks and doubt whether we will be able to win them both).
I go to Perth on Thursday for about 11 days. We have a wedding to go to on the Saturday. David will be there for a few days with me but then returns for meetings and study. I hope to spend a few days down south of Perth (depending to some extent on whether I get migraines or whether they have been controlled enough). So I am planning what knitting to take- and making sure I finish these scarves, as they are the present for the couple. Not far off being done- and if I get finished soon enough I will post a photo- but if I manage to run late I may not make it. But I should be finished on time. At one stage it looked like the election would be next Saturday so poor Maryanne would have been having pizzas and watching the count alone!

Starting yesterday was our annual Royal Adelaide Show, which runs for 10 days. I will probably go on Monday (a knitting partner has members tickets so I can get in for nothing. Mind you I then spend plenty once Im in). Will have a good look at the knitting- Nina put in two things and won with both of them. Last year I thought of entering but got nothing finished. I also decided not to bother again- the degree of finishing off was too much for me to be bothered with. I once read somewhere something along the lines of greatness coming with attention to detail. I thought how true it was- but that I will never be a great knitter because I cant be bothered with paying that much attention to detail. So I will be perfectly content to remain a good knitter.

Now for a very simple recipe. Both recipes are again from the Symply Too Good To Be True series that I used last week.

*CHICKEN IN A HURRY*
Serves 4.
Nutritional information
Fat 14.4 g, saturated 4.5g.
Kjs 1574 (cals 375).
GI rating medium.
INGREDIENTS.
1 Cooked chicken (we call them BBQ chickens)
1 500gm packet mixed frozen vegetables (approx 1 pound)
1 diced onion
1 ½ cups skim milk
3 sachets of 98% fat free cream of chicken cup-a-soup (instant soup that simply has boiling water poured on top of it in a cup).
½ teaspoon basil
½ cup stock water (from cooking veggies)

DIRECTIONS
Remove chicken from bones and remove all the skin and discard the skin.
In a saucepan cover veggies and onion with boiling water, cook for 5 minutes, drain, reserving ½ cup liquid in case it is needed later. In same saucepan combine milk, soup mix and basil, bring to boil. Add vegetables and chicken, mix together. Cook 3 minutes, if mixture is too thick add left over stock water until desired consistency is reached. Serve with rice, pasta or potatoes.

*SHEPHERDS PIE. *
Serves 8.
Nutriional information
Fat total 7.4g saturated 3.2g
kJs 1107 (Cals 264).
GI rating High
INGREDIENTS
1 onion diced
1 cup each of carrot diced and zucchini (courgette) and celery sliced.
1 cup each of small broccoli and cauliflower florets
½ cup each of frozen peas, corn kernels and green bean slices
600 g very lean mince (ground beef)
cooking spray
½ cup lite gravy powder
2 tablespoons tomatoe sauce (ketchup probably the closest)
3 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce (and if thisis not availnble in the US or Canada Im sure what to recommend instead!)
3 cups water.
POTATO TOP
1 kilo potatoes (about 8 medium)
¼ cup skim milk
½ cup reduced fat grated tasty cheese

DIRECTIONS
Microwave all vegetables in a little water ion high for 10 minutes.
Cook mince in large saucepan that has been coated with cooking spray. Once cooked drain, return mince to pan, add gravy powder, tomato sauce, Worcestershire and water, stir together well. Once boiled add in pre cooked drained vegetables, put lid on and simmer for 5 minutes. ( I actually omitted microwaving the vegetables, added the raw vegetables when it said to add cooked ones and cooked it until he vegetables were cooked).
To make potato top. Peel and dice potatoes. Microwave in a little water until cooked (12-15 minutes). Once cooke3d, drain and mash with milk. Pour mince mix into large lasagna dish. Using a spoon and fork put small dobs of mashed potato over the top of meat; run a fork over top to blend potato evenly. Sprinkle with grated cheese, place under grill until browned on top.


----------



## Pup lover

I love shepherds pie! Almost cool enough here to lite the oven and make it. I love all the vegies on my pizza, peppers, mushrooms, onions, meat doesnt really matter what kind sausage or pepperoni. I also like hawaiin pizza. Ham or Canadian bacon and pineapple!

Have DGS till DS gets off work has to work late today, sale went well again, doesnt look like we have sold much though the money says different. Just too much stuff!! Course we have stuff from 5 different families so...... One more day and whats left we will donate to locale resale shop and books to library.


----------



## Lurker 2

Good morning, darowil. Our news is full of the Election today- it will be interesting to see which of the polls have it right. But it sounds like it will be the Coalition. Thank you for starting us off, again- and hope the migraines allow you to see the country south of Perth as well. Glad the scarves are so near finished!


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Maryanne rang the other day and asked whether we could cook our own pizzas. So we are cooking our own. Any suggestions as to what we could put on them?


My favorite homemade pizza has ranch dressing instead of tomato sauce, chicken, spinach, mushrooms, black olives, and mixed cheeses. Bub doesn't like olives so I only put them on half.


----------



## standsalonewolf

you ladies have ways of making me hungry time to raid the fridge


----------



## Patches39

Will be trying all the recipes, looks so good. Must be time to eat.LOL LOL :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Great recipes, Darowil, especially the Shepherd's pie - one of my favourites. I often make it with left over diced lamb from the Sunday roast and cheat with frozen mash on top. Enjoy your time at the Handknitters' Guild and the Royal Show. I'm off to bed now, really tired as I didn't sleep well last night and then woke at 7am. See you all in the morning.


----------



## PurpleFi

What a lovely lot of recipes. Just had my night time drink and taken my meds, but I have done quite a bit of the DDB this evening.
Wishing everyone a good week end and sending peaceful and healing vibes to all in need.


----------



## darowil

standsalonewolf said:


> you ladies have ways of making me hungry time to raid the fridge


Hi Standsalone wolf- don'thtink I've seen you here befroe. Welcome to our table- as you see pelnty to eat!
talking of which I need to go down and have some breakfast.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Good morning, darowil. Our news is full of the Election today- it will be interesting to see which of the polls have it right. But it sounds like it will be the Coalition. Thank you for starting us off, again- and hope the migraines allow you to see the country south of Perth as well. Glad the scarves are so near finished!


Well yesterday morning I heard on the radio that it was predicted that Labour (the current government) would lose no seats in South Australia. Went into an online newspaper and they said that Labour might lose 4 in South Australia! As they have 6 seats it's a fairly significant difference. My electorate is one of the ones that they may lose according the online article. So it will be interesting to see.
Don't think I have heard anyone say Labour will keep control- or even that it will be clsoe. A landslide is expected.


----------



## darowil

Capsicum (pepper) on the pizza is a good idea- have one in the fridge.
Mixed cheese is a good idea- might go and get some (currently only cheddar). Never thought of ranch dressing (do have a chicken breast to cook- I love chicken on pizzas)


----------



## NanaCaren

Thanks for opening the KTP. 
Love the receipts will be making them both soon if the weather stays cooler. Love cup-a-soup, I often took it to work with me as a quick meal.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed, nearly 11 pm here. Night night everyone.


----------



## Sorlenna

We have a small dog here today--not one I'd want to keep (it's half the size of the smallest cat and not for me), but we are hoping to find his people this afternoon. We'll try around the neighborhood now that I'm off work. He just turned up and barged right into the house. DD gave him a bath and trimmed his nails and we put him in the back yard but he is clearly used to being with people and in the house. He knows "sit" and when I opened the kennel up he went right in and lay down. I sure hope we can get him back home soon.

Meanwhile, I haven't knitted or crocheted for three days now--not since we got home. I definitely need some needle therapy! If it were cool enough to bake, I'd make pizza! but no signs of autumn here yet, as we were supposed to get a high of 89F.

Still, I have to figure out what we're going to eat, anyway, so off I go. Then I need to work on the tutorial for the twisted stitches. The photos for the right twist seem okay but the left is a do over!


----------



## Bobglory

Hi all! I love the recipes Darowil. I will be trying them both.

I just finished my first full week of physical therapy for my back. I am seeing some progress so we'll see.

Yesterday, my PT said she wants me to use a pillow for my back when sitting and this pillow is to be my constant companion. She, ever the thrifty soul, suggested that I take a bath towel, fold it in half, roll it up and then cover it with duct tape. 

Since I have no pressing need to channel Mars by running all over hell's little half acre with a large metallic looking pillow, I balked at this. Then my daughter, ever so helpfully, informed me that duct tape comes in many colors and even multicolored patterns these days. So, not only can I have the best dressed furnace in town, I don't have to have a pillow that could double as a UFO. Win, win in my book.

So, on the way to therapy today DH and I trot off to Target for a scooter ride and duct tape shopping expedition. 

While zipping through the aisles, I spied of all things, a roll of bubble wrap! I immediately though of my fellow sisters and brothers in the bubble wrap club and then it hit me! Why waste a perfectly good towel when I could simply cover the roll of bubble wrap with hot pink duct tape. 

I don't know what was funnier, the look on DH's face when I held up the bubble wrap and hot pink duct tape or the look on the therapists face when she asked if I made my pillow and I told her what I had in mind....


Gigi


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Darowil and Sorlenna.

Mmmmmmm, I love Shepherds pie. Gonna have to make it this week coming up.

We are home after our hour out. Don't know if the people who came through liked it or not. Will find out if I call our agent this weekend or on Monday.


----------



## purl2diva

We love shepherd's pie. I have a good recipe that uses leftover ham.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Caren, Gigi and Purl2diva.

Love the hot pink Gigi. :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Thanks for starting us off again Darowil. Love the recipes and will definitely be trying them soon.
Made it in on page one which always seems to get me off to a good start and keeps me from falling to far behind during the week. Although I will be missing out alot next week. Early on Monday morning I'm off to Poland for 5 days to see my son who lives out there. Hoping to take some pictures and if I can only figure out the technology I may even be able to post some on my return.


----------



## darowil

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! I love the recipes Darowil. I will be trying them both.
> 
> I just finished my first full week of physical therapy for my back. I am seeing some progress so we'll see.
> 
> Yesterday, my PT said she wants me to use a pillow for my back when sitting and this pillow is to be my constant companion. She, ever the thrifty soul, suggested that I take a bath towel, fold it in half, roll it up and then cover it with duct tape.
> 
> Since I have no pressing need to channel Mars by running all over hell's little half acre with a large metallic looking pillow, I balked at this. Then my daughter, ever so helpfully, informed me that duct tape comes in many colors and even multicolored patterns these days. So, not only can I have the best dressed furnace in town, I don't have to have a pillow that could double as a UFO. Win, win in my book.
> 
> So, on the way to therapy today DH and I trot off to Target for a scooter ride and duct tape shopping expedition.
> 
> While zipping through the aisles, I spied of all things, a roll of bubble wrap! I immediately though of my fellow sisters and brothers in the bubble wrap club and then it hit me! Why waste a perfectly good towel when I could simply cover the roll of bubble wrap with hot pink duct tape.
> 
> I don't know what was funnier, the look on DH's face when I held up the bubble wrap and hot pink duct tape or the look on the therapists face when she asked if I made my pillow and I told her what I had in mind....
> 
> Gigi


I didn't know duct tape came in different colours. Duct tape on a towel would be the end of the towel thats for sure.
David uses a towel like that sometimes- and I keep meaning to knit a little bag for it- but never quite get there!
With a bright pink one you will be hard put to lose it thats for sure.


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Hi Darowil and Sorlenna.
> 
> Mmmmmmm, I love Shepherds pie. Gonna have to make it this week coming up.
> 
> We are home after our hour out. Don't know if the people who came through liked it or not. Will find out if I call our agent this weekend or on Monday.


Doesn't the agent ring you to tell you how it went?
Hope you're feeling a bit brighter now that you have had the inspection. It's a horrid time- and needing to keep the place clean and tidy all the time so that someone can come through without much warning.


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> I didn't know duct tape came in different colours. Duct tape on a towel would be the end of the towel thats for sure.
> David uses a towel like that sometimes- and I keep meaning to knit a little bag for it- but never quite get there!
> With a bright pink one you will be hard put to lose it thats for sure.


You can even get it in zebra and leopard patterns here! I love your solution, Gigi!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Night-Night, Purple. Have a good sleep. 

Thanks for another good start of the KPTP. Love the recipes. On the DASH diet, I'm not supposed to have any starches so I'm missing my potatoes, rice and pasta. So I made shepherd's pie the other night and loaded it up with vegetables and combination of lean ground beef and lean chicken breast. I loaded the broth with non-salt seasoning and herbs and then cooked up some cauliflower and made the topping of 3/4 cauliflower mash and mashed potatoes. Cheated a little, but it sure was a healthy meal and it tasted very good.

Tonight, I made salisbury steak with onions and am serving it over zuchinni ribbons (noodles). I made it in the crock pot and it sure smells good---think I'll go have to take a taste test soon.

Glad the weekend is here...I only got about 1/4 of what I wanted to get done this week accomplished so I'm planning on starting early tomorrow and just keep working until it's all done. I have some major organizing to do of the recipes, patterns, needles, and yarns. I'm almost done with organizing the closets and going through the clothes to put away or donate.


----------



## gagesmom

He hasn't been to good about doing that as far as I am concerned. I am a bit brighter as they have come and gone and the dogs are happy to be home.


darowil said:


> Doesn't the agent ring you to tell you how it went?
> Hope you're feeling a bit brighter now that you have had the inspection. It's a horrid time- and needing to keep the place clean and tidy all the time so that someone can come through without much warning.


----------



## darowil

angelam said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Darowil. Love the recipes and will definitely be trying them soon.
> Made it in on page one which always seems to get me off to a good start and keeps me from falling to far behind during the week. Although I will be missing out alot next week. Early on Monday morning I'm off to Poland for 5 days to see my son who lives out there. Hoping to take some pictures and if I can only figure out the technology I may even be able to post some on my return.


Enjoy Poland and seeing your son- you will so far behind after 5 days tht catching up will be hard. But you will be about time for Sams opening next week!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Rookie how are ya?


----------



## darowil

Sorlenna said:


> You can even get it in zebra and leopard patterns here! I love your solution, Gigi!


Must see if we get it in anything other than gray- would be fun for a joke present.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Angelam


----------



## KatyNora

Well, this is a red letter day for me. I think it's the first time in weeks, probably even months, that I've managed to read the beginning of the KTP on the Friday!  Thanks for the hearty recipes, Darowil. Your chicken in a hurry is quite similar to what my DD termed "chicken glop" when she was little. I would cook a whole chicken in the crockpot and then combine all the parts when I came home from work. I love the cup-a-soup idea. I used to make a basic white sauce for the glop, but the soup mix sounds faster.

I'm curious about the election process there. I know you have a parliamentary system and elections are called rather than statutorily scheduled as ours are. But it seems to me there was an election in Australia quite recently. Isn't there some sort of minimum term so that the newly elected government has time to establish their programs? Just wondering. BTW, I really like the compulsory voting rule. I wish we had that here!!


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Night-Night, Purple. Have a good sleep.
> 
> Thanks for another good start of the KPTP. Love the recipes. On the DASH diet, I'm not supposed to have any starches so I'm missing my potatoes, rice and pasta. So I made shepherd's pie the other night and loaded it up with vegetables and combination of lean ground beef and lean chicken breast. I loaded the broth with non-salt seasoning and herbs and then cooked up some cauliflower and made the topping of 3/4 cauliflower mash and mashed potatoes. Cheated a little, but it sure was a healthy meal and it tasted very good.


Have you tried cauliflower rice? Get raw cauliflower run it through the grater of a food processor and cook it in the microwave- can add butter, seasonings etc. Use it instead of rice. I like it with chicken salt added.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi back-athcha. Just winding down from a busy week. 
Ready to have some dinner and then go soak in the tub. My muscles are sore from going up and down the stairs a lot today.

Hope you were able to find some time to just breathe when you were out of the house. It sure is a tough situation that you're in. Once you've received an appraisal on the house, hopefully, the agent can help you figure out how much you'll be able to use for your next place.



gagesmom said:


> Hi Rookie how are ya?


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Great recipes, Darowil, especially the Shepherd's pie - one of my favourites. I often make it with left over diced lamb from the Sunday roast and cheat with frozen mash on top. Enjoy your time at the Handknitters' Guild and the Royal Show. I'm off to bed now, really tired as I didn't sleep well last night and then woke at 7am. See you all in the morning.


Next time I have left over lamb I'l have to make shepherd's pie with it. Hope you sleep better tonight.


----------



## darowil

KatyNora said:


> I'm curious about the election process there. I know you have a parliamentary system and elections are called rather than statutorily scheduled as ours are. But it seems to me there was an election in Australia quite recently. Isn't there some sort of minimum term so that the newly elected government has time to establish their programs? Just wondering. BTW, I really like the compulsory voting rule. I wish we had that here!!


You are probbly thinking of the leadership spill. We elect a party. The party elects the leader and a few months ago the Labour party elected a new leader. Three years before they had chosen a new leader, we had 3 years of the two of them fighting and finally they went back to the original leader. So while some changes occured with cahnge of leader most things stayed the sme becuase the party brings them in, not the leader. But if Labour by some chance get back in then the current leader willl be bringing in some changes that he wants. 
So we actually have very little sy in who our Prime Minister is. I won't be voring for Kevin Rudd or Tony Abbott today, but whoever is the local candidate here. And we have a number of smaller parties and independents as well. So in our electorate we have the choose of 6 people to vote for.
The independents can sometimes have a vital role as in the current government. 3 years ago neither of hte major parties got enough seats to hold a majority. So the two leaders needed to go around to the independents and try to woo them to support them so that they could hold a majority. This has restricted the Labour party in that if they wanted to introduce anything new they needed to be sure that they could get enough independents to support them.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Capsicum (pepper) on the pizza is a good idea- have one in the fridge.
> Mixed cheese is a good idea- might go and get some (currently only cheddar). Never thought of ranch dressing (do have a chicken breast to cook- I love chicken on pizzas)


We often use ranch dressing on pizza along with hot wind chicken. Mixed cheese is a favorite of the grandsons.


----------



## gagesmom

We like to dip our pizza in Ranch or Caesar dressing.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Hi Caren, Gigi and Purl2diva.
> 
> Love the hot pink Gigi. :thumbup:


Hi how's the packing going? It is never fun going through things and having to decide what to keep.

Make sure you are taking some you time. very important for keeping your spirit up during difficult times. Even if you feel like you should be doing something else. "Breath", best advice my mum ever gave me.


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Caren, great advice. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Darowil. Love the recipes and will definitely be trying them soon.
> Made it in on page one which always seems to get me off to a good start and keeps me from falling to far behind during the week. Although I will be missing out alot next week. Early on Monday morning I'm off to Poland for 5 days to see my son who lives out there. Hoping to take some pictures and if I can only figure out the technology I may even be able to post some on my return.


How lucky. I can imagine you are excited to be seeing your son. It will be nice to see pictures of your trip. Are you using a camera another device for the photos.


----------



## gagesmom

Off for a bit to go outside and check up on DH. Gage is playing video games. Check in later on. {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## KatyNora

Thanks for helping me understand, Darowil. I hope the "correct" party prevails tonight. And that's the end of political talk at the tea party, right? :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! I love the recipes Darowil. I will be trying them both.
> 
> I just finished my first full week of physical therapy for my back. I am seeing some progress so we'll see.
> 
> I don't know what was funnier, the look on DH's face when I held up the bubble wrap and hot pink duct tape or the look on the therapists face when she asked if I made my pillow and I told her what I had in mind....
> 
> Gigi


I love love love your pillow. We have duct tape in so many colours and patterns, it is crazy. Although I don't believe I have any in the original grey.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed, nearly 11 pm here. Night night everyone.


Good night sweet dreams.


----------



## Pup lover

Has anyone heard from wingsofadove?


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Thanks Caren, great advice. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: You are most welcome; advice I sometimes forget to myself. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Has anyone heard from wingsofadove?


Her last post was on the 26th of August.


----------



## Southern Gal

gagesmom said:


> We like to dip our pizza in Ranch or Caesar dressing.


  i love to dip a supreme pizza in ranch dressing, yummo. i have been fixing a dip for the chicken strips, when the boys are here, thats one of my go to quick meals for them, i use half and half of ranch dressing and a smoky bq sauce, we all love it. 
i have felt so good today, i have very little sniffles left. what a relief not to have the sinus pressure headache either.  i took bj to work and finished up at the church early, then off to wally world, i had to get the ingredients to fix a couple quiche for my neice and her sons b-day. thats my gift to her, i slip keagan and kolby money also. i fixed a quiche lorraine, and one i found on food network, a broccoli and ham quiche. while i was at wm i was looking at baby stuff, bj's nephew is having a baby girl, they are thrilled, it will be the first girl. i found wm had a bunch of onsies in the prettiest bright summer colors with the tops done differently, ruffles on some, appliqued fish, sunshine, just so fun and girlie, i got everyone i could find in a size newborn, they had them all marked down to $1.50, what a bargain too. i wanted so bad to find one of the little ruffle skirts to go with , but nothing smaller than a 3 month and didn't figure she could wear them as summer will be over. they all were made in t shirt material. i love to see babies in oncies. 
i had lunch with bj at the hospital, was my first venture out around folks, i have cleaned at church and came straight home, as i felt un human :| 
i went to spend the after noon with dad at the nursing home, he was still in the lunchroom, i took him a strawberry sunday. (not great for his bloodsugar, but he does so love them) he was in a good mood and was eating very well, he said when his table mate left, he wanted his hominey, (the other guy didn't touch it, so i told the nurse as they have to record what they eat) he pigged every bite down. we stayed in there (he likes to people watch)then i told him to hang on to his shake and i rolled him to his room where we put the tv on westerns. i stayed for a couple hrs then before i left i had them put him in bed to rest, he was starting to doze as i left. it was a great day to visit. the other day, he ask did i see jade much these days (she's the older sister that passed away in april) i just said no i don't dad, he forgets what he asks and somedays he is really clear on stuff others not so much, so i just talk however the day is going. 
who ever showed the picture of the finger cookies for halloween, i am gonna try to fix some of those for our kids at halloween. so cool and real looking. wow. 
also i like the idea of califlower for rice, i have used califlower for potato salad before. when you add all the other junk its hard to tell its not tators. 
last wk i read along, but didn't say much. too much effort. so may be different this wk. 
jules i am sure your anxious to get to your vacation.
purplefi, i love your pictures, and all who post the lovely sunsets bravo, they are beautiful. 
designer, i loved seeing your old haunts. what a cool cabin in the woods, also love the pic;s of the mountains.
well, i have rambled on long enough, "big bang theory" is on, later


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> What a lovely lot of recipes. Just had my night time drink and taken my meds, but I have done quite a bit of the DDB this evening.
> Wishing everyone a good week end and sending peaceful and healing vibes to all in need.


Looking forward to seeing a picture of the DDB since you're probably very near finishing it....or is that wishful thinking on my part???!!LOL!
See you tomorrow!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Hi Standsalone wolf- don'thtink I've seen you here befroe. Welcome to our table- as you see pelnty to eat!
> talking of which I need to go down and have some breakfast.


I don't think I have, either. Welcome to the Tea Party. Hope you'll come often and join us!~
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

[

I don't know what was funnier, the look on DH's face when I held up the bubble wrap and hot pink duct tape or the look on the therapists face when she asked if I made my pillow and I told her what I had in mind....

Gigi[/quote]

Only you, Gigi, only you!! When my daughter 'inherited' my former wheelchair, I had banged the back and arm so much that I had covered the rips,etc. with black duct tape so, at least, it matched the color of the seat and arms. My daughter promptly bought zebra striped tape and re-covered it...she said she wanted people to smile when they saw it!!!
Perhaps your pink 'pillow' will make you smile when you lug it around with you!!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> jules i am sure your anxious to get to your vacation.


I am anxious to get there, and truth to tell anxious about being there. Oh well a few hours less than three weeks to go.

Glad your Dad enjoyed his treat!


----------



## pammie1234

Happy Friday! Guess I'll try to catch up on last week's before starting this week's. So hard to stay on top of the TP lately! I hope everyone is well and getting lots of rest and knitting time!


----------



## nicho

Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. Missed most of last week's happenings so hope you are all well. If not, hope good health returns soon.
It's shaping up to be a hot day here even though it is only early spring. Very poor air quality today with official backburning happening all round this part of Sydney. They are getting ready for what is predicted to be a horror bushfire season. Hope they are wrong.
Our favourite homemade pizza is my lamb pizza. I partly barbecue some lamb rump steaks and chop into pieces. Add to pizza bases covered with either tomato sauce or tomato pesto for a change in flavour, then I add some mixed chargrilled veges (eggplant, zucchini, peppers, mushrooms, whatever takes your fancy. I use store bought ones), sundried tomatoes and feta cheese. Into the oven for about 10 minutes till the meat is cooked through and the cheese melts, then I add rocket leaves or baby spinach before serving. Quick and tasty and everyone here likes it - my kind of dinner!
Will check in again later after I have done my civic duty and cast my vote in our Federal election. Have a good night's sleep to those of you in the northern hemisphere, and to my fellow Aussies and friends across the Tasman, have a great Saturday.


----------



## Spider

Good evening everyone, very hot day today. Hit 90!!! 
Gagesmom I am thinking about you. Somedays it is just hard to be up all the time.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I am anxious to get there, and truth to tell anxious about being there. Oh well a few hours less than three weeks to go.
> 
> Glad your Dad enjoyed his treat!


It is expected that you would feel anxious after everything that has expired. I would feel the same in your place.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> It is expected that you would feel anxious after everything that has expired. I would feel the same in your place.


mmmm, I guess it is. Trying to keep myself busy!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> mmmm, I guess it is. Trying to keep myself busy!


I find I worry a little less when I keep busy. HUGS dear lady I hope things go well for you. Keeping you in my thoughts


----------



## NanaCaren

A cute picture. good night I'm turning in early.


----------



## darowil

Southern Gal so good you hear you sounding so much brighter. Forgetting things like Jades death is in some ways nice for him- but when he does remember is it like learning all over again or some days he knows and other days doesn't?

Went to get ranch dressing- two types- Ranch and South West Ranch. As I had no idea of the differences I picked the one with a use by date of mid next eyar instead of later this year. Figured it was as good a way as any to pick! 
Cheated with the cheese- got a 4 cheese mix for pizzas! All ready grated as well. I'm a lazy cook. Which is one of the reason I love the Symply Too Good to be True books- they are written doe lazy cooks as well as being healthier options.


----------



## Designer1234

Pup lover said:


> Has anyone heard from wingsofadove?


I have been wondering about her. I am very concerned as she seemed very upset. I hope everything is going okay with her.

I will try to pm her tonight.


----------



## darowil

nicho said:


> Hello everyone from Denise in Sydney. Missed most of last week's happenings so hope you are all well. If not, hope good health returns soon.
> It's shaping up to be a hot day here even though it is only early spring. Very poor air quality today with official backburning happening all round this part of Sydney. They are getting ready for what is predicted to be a horror bushfire season. Hope they are wrong.
> Our favourite homemade pizza is my lamb pizza. I partly barbecue some lamb rump steaks and chop into pieces. Add to pizza bases covered with either tomato sauce or tomato pesto for a change in flavour, then I add some mixed chargrilled veges (eggplant, zucchini, peppers, mushrooms, whatever takes your fancy. I use store bought ones), sundried tomatoes and feta cheese. Into the oven for about 10 minutes till the meat is cooked through and the cheese melts, then I add rocket leaves or baby spinach before serving. Quick and tasty and everyone here likes it - my kind of dinner!
> Will check in again later after I have done my civic duty and cast my vote in our Federal election. Have a good night's sleep to those of you in the northern hemisphere, and to my fellow Aussies and friends across the Tasman, have a great Saturday.


I just might need to see if I can find some feta. Have sun-dried tomaotoes. Maybe some others. We are tlking of Maryanne a special one with feta and eggplant and maybe even chick peas on it. 3 things she hates- or and of course olives. (chick pes doesn't appeal at all actuallt!).

I've done my civil duty. Left home and David said he would just put a 1 in the top section for the Senate. Decided his explanation of why made sense so I did what he was going to do. And then stood, and stood and stood. When he finally finished I said it took you a long to put in a 1. After I looked at it I decided I might as well fill it all in! (for the upper house, the Senate we can either put a 1 in one box at the top and the party determines how the preferences are allocated. Or you can fill in every box under the line which means that you choose where your preferences go. (here in South Australia 73- probably more in NSW and Victoria).


----------



## Sorlenna

darowil said:


> Went to get ranch dressing- two types- Ranch and South West Ranch. As I had no idea of the differences I picked the one with a use by date of mid next eyar instead of later this year. Figured it was as good a way as any to pick!
> Cheated with the cheese- got a 4 cheese mix for pizzas! All ready grated as well. I'm a lazy cook. Which is one of the reason I love the Symply Too Good to be True books- they are written doe lazy cooks as well as being healthier options.


I hope you like it--I also cheat with the cheese, buying already shredded cheese mixed as well. Why not when the price is the same?


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I hope you like it--I also cheat with the cheese, buying already shredded cheese mixed as well. Why not when the price is the same?


The only thing I am not sure of is all the chemicals that are in the ready grated- when you read the label.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> The only thing I am not sure of is all the chemicals that are in the ready grated- when you read the label.


The one I buy has the same as the block (I always make it a point to read the labels as we have to watch for sugars and sulfites and we don't want MSG either).


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> The one I buy has the same as the block (I always make it a point to read the labels as we have to watch for sugars and sulfites and we don't want MSG either).


Ours have quite a lot of extra chemicals!

well, more accurately two- (as I look at the packet!) an anti-caking agent, and a preservative- I have no knowledge of the numbers and what they stand for! Isuppose I should google them.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> The only thing I am not sure of is all the chemicals that are in the ready grated- when you read the label.


I can't be bothered making the huge effort needed to avoid chemicals. Its not like as it is as easy as avoiding grated cheese. the only difference is anti-caking agent and one more more thing. So no we don't have lots of extras.


----------



## darowil

Well time to go out now to the Handknitters Guild. Probably should have worked out what lknitting to take. Scarves will do, and Sorleannas baby jacket. And I will of course have socks with me. The heel has fallen of its needle- not sure if I can pick it back up - may need to frog the whole heel- and almost fianihed. The fact that I am so close to being finsihed may be a saving feature as I won't have many wraps to contend with! Can probably fudge them from here if I can't get them picked up properly.


----------



## Sorlenna

And I have two more hats to finish myself from that same pattern for the workshop.  My GS's is the purple one and the greens will be for the GDs.


----------



## patocenizo

Hello Darowil, thanks for hosting this weeks Tea Party and sharing the recipes. My DH who is of Irish background loves the Shepherd's Pie..comfort food as he calls it. It has been very hot here in Southern California and we pray that next week the temps go down. Have a good one!!


----------



## Designer1234

I just saw this on the main forum -- I thought it was so worthwhile so decided to post it.


----------



## Railyn

This was the best laugh I had all week. Thanks for you clever story. My nephew does craft projects with duck tape and he has many colors. He makes billfolds, flowers, etc. He is about 12 or 13 and is very shy but he shines with 
duck tape and likes to recieve duck tape as a gift. The latest I was was the logo for one of the state universities. Handy stuff.


----------



## Railyn

It is the end of a very stressful week for me and I am so glad that it is over. It has been very hot and humid with poor air quality so DH and I both feel useless. I guess if the truth were told, we were useless this week.
We did go to the bank yesterday asking for a loan and were turned down. Upsetting but not surprizing. WHen I was sick a couple of years ago, we had someone we considered a friend stay with us for a few weeks. She stole our credit cards and checkbook and cleaned all our savings out. We had about 3 accounts and she got to all of them. One bank pressed charged for forged checks and she spent a few weeks in jail but another bank said it was our fault because we didn't keep our checks and credit cards locked up. Anyway, we lost all our savings. We have moved twice since then and the moves went on credit cards so we are deep in a hole. I wasn't aware it was as bad as it is as DH does the bills so when I learned the real state of our finances, I got very upset. I'm getting over it. My trust in God is strong so that helps a lot.
Night everyone.
Marilyn


----------



## Southern Gal

darowil said:


> Southern Gal so good you hear you sounding so much brighter. Forgetting things like Jades death is in some ways nice for him- but when he does remember is it like learning all over again or some days he knows and other days doesn't?
> 
> Went to get ranch dressing- two types- Ranch and South West Ranch. As I had no idea of the differences I picked the one with a use by date of mid next eyar instead of later this year. Figured it was as good a way as any to pick!
> Cheated with the cheese- got a 4 cheese mix for pizzas! All ready grated as well. I'm a lazy cook. Which is one of the reason I love the Symply Too Good to be True books- they are written doe lazy cooks as well as being healthier options.


Gonna try to answer from my kindle. Sometimes it's very aggravating,when it changes your words. 
The only time dad mentions jade,is to usually ask, if I have heard from her. I don't correct him. He usually, just moves on and doesn't dwell on the subject.if he ever does I don't know how I will answer.guess I will cross that bridge when it comes up. It's 11:00 here and I am pooped out ,so I am going to bed. Bj is off tomorrow,so I don't know what we are planning for the day.


----------



## gagesmom

I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


It is certainly colourful!, and I think shows off the stitch well- it will looks good as a scarf, and as a hat- will you use the same colourway?


----------



## gagesmom

I would like to as I have several skeins that I have been waiting for the pattern to pick me. This is what picked me for this yarn.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is certainly colourful!, and I think shows off the stitch well- it will looks good as a scarf, and as a hat- will you use the same colourway?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gagesmom, I think it has picked well then, and the pattern does not look too complex! It has a nice lacy effect!


----------



## gagesmom

Awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Good night everyone. I am off to bed as I took some cold medicine and it is starting to work.

Talk to you tomorrow. 

Sleep well and prayers for all. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Hello my precious sisters and brothers,
I have been lurking, just havent posted. I have been sick with some kind of stomach bug, so havent been real spiffy. My shoulder (left) is still giving my fits with pain but I just rub the Voltaren on and take Tylenol as needed.
Jim had his cardiac catheterization and Dr. told him that sometime between his bypass, the osteomelitits, and now he has had a heart attack. The artery behind the heart is 80% blocked but is too risky to try and repair. He has put him on Plavix blood thinner, aspirin, and a form of nitroglycerin.
Angie is leaving Monday to go to Mayo in Minnesota. All her tests will be repeated and on Tuesday she will meet with the Dr and get the results and prognosis. I am so praying we get good news. Selfishly, I need to be home. I think one reason I have been so sick is I had just reached my limit. Dont need to sound so awful.
Darowil, you and Kate have done such a great job of keeping us grounded. The recipes have been wonderful. Will definitely make the shepherds pie. I pray your migraines will fade. My daughter suffers from them so badly. She has an appointment with a specialist this month and am praying he can help her too.
I am so glad Jynx has come through her surgery with flying colors. Now to get her on the mend and back with us.
Jackie Lou, Glennis 2, and StankdsaLoneWolfWelcome
SouthernGirl.let us see your dishcloth when you finish it. I could not find the pattern. I am so glad you had a good visit with your Dad. Maybe his talking about your sister is his way of dealing with her death. I am glad to hear you are feeling better. Love you, girl!
AZ/Sandi.holding you and husband close in my heart for a good report on the colonoscopy
Sandythank you so very much for all the pictures. I loved Debbie Macombers Yarn Store and the Tea House. Just like I pictured it in her books. I will probably never get to see all these wonderful yarn stores, so it is wonderful to travel with you in pictures
Rookie/Jeannetteprayers going for your daughters sprain. They can be so painful. We have not had time to check out our farmers market this summer (they are usually high). Have so wanted a tomato sandwich and fried green tomatoes
Daralenebe safe in your travels. I know you will enjoy being with your mother. I know you are tired of pushy knitting. Hope you finished your blanket. I know it is beautiful and would love to see a picture posted here.
SugarSugar.so glad you got a good report and pray the rough spot you are going through gets resolved
Kehinkle/Kathybe safe in your travels. At least you get to check out LYSs wherever you go and have good knitting time. Love all the things you make
Gottastch/KathyI am so sorry you have been so sick and hoping this finds you on the mend. Your blanket is beautiful (as are all of your creations) and I hope you let us see it finished. You are certainly and advanced knitter, as is Daralene. I admire you both for your abilities.
JulieI know you must be lonely. I pray this family you speak of will bring some companionship. If there are any young girls, maybe you could spark their interest in knitting. You definitely made the right decision. I always worried about how you would be treated if Fale passed away. I Love You, Sweet Lady
PurleFi.The bike is you!
Prayers are going up for Rod
PupLover/Dawn.loved the pictures. You are so beautiful and you and DH make such a nice looking couple. PTL for your good reports
I am working on my sock with the 12 circular.I did find some 11 circulars in Hiya Hiya and ordered them. I am working with the Schoppel Wonderleske yarn. Dwagner put three socks in the picture section and they were beautiful. I fell in love with the Schoppel.splurged.and ordered some. My colorway is not coming out like hers but is still pretty. I dropped my marker at the beauty shop and had to guestimate where it went (I had already tucked my yarn tail) Praying it will all work out in the end. I want to try the Kitchener on this pair. There are some good tutorials on YouTube. One was on here or KTP and I lost it. I am just loving making socks. Never would have happened if I hadnt found this site. 
Will close my book..Sorry I took up so much space.. Hate my Avatar. Am trying to replace it but dont know how to do it with my web cam or my phone. God Bless..Betty


:


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious sisters and brothers,
> I have been lurking, just havent posted...
> JulieI know you must be lonely. I pray this family you speak of will bring some companionship. If there are any young girls, maybe you could spark their interest in knitting. You definitely made the right decision. I always worried about how you would be treated if Fale passed away. I Love You, Sweet Lady


Dear Betty, thanks for your kind thoughts. Typically you are always thinking of others, when you have so much happening. Hope all goes well for Angie, your Hubby and self- I am not exactly surprised you have ended up ill, you have been expecting so much of yourself. We all love to see your smile in your avatar! Take care! and hugs!


----------



## sugarsugar

Wow, looks like i am in on Page 6!! Thanks Darrowil for hosting again and the recipes too of course. My friend makes a lot from the Simply too Good book also. Havent been home much today so no idea whats going on with the election yet.

Bobglory........ great bubble wrap idea!!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear Betty, thanks for your kind thoughts. Typically you are always thinking of others, when you have so much happening. Hope all goes well for Angie, your Hubby and self- I am not exactly surprised you have ended up ill, you have been expecting so much of yourself. We all love to see your smile in your avatar! Take care! and hugs!


Ditto......... ((((((((hugs))))))))


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> I didn't know duct tape came in different colours. Duct tape on a towel would be the end of the towel thats for sure.
> David uses a towel like that sometimes- and I keep meaning to knit a little bag for it- but never quite get there!
> With a bright pink one you will be hard put to lose it thats for sure.


Have seen patterned duct tape in Office works recently. Must check hardware store to see what they stock.


----------



## busyworkerbee

darowil said:


> I just might need to see if I can find some feta. Have sun-dried tomaotoes. Maybe some others. We are tlking of Maryanne a special one with feta and eggplant and maybe even chick peas on it. 3 things she hates- or and of course olives. (chick pes doesn't appeal at all actuallt!).
> 
> I've done my civil duty. Left home and David said he would just put a 1 in the top section for the Senate. Decided his explanation of why made sense so I did what he was going to do. And then stood, and stood and stood. When he finally finished I said it took you a long to put in a 1. After I looked at it I decided I might as well fill it all in! (for the upper house, the Senate we can either put a 1 in one box at the top and the party determines how the preferences are allocated. Or you can fill in every box under the line which means that you choose where your preferences go. (here in South Australia 73- probably more in NSW and Victoria).


Did my civil duty last Monday as was busy today & Queensland has 84 running for the senate including James Blundall. Heaven help us, another singer who wants to be a pollie.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Very cool pillow! I LOVE all the new prints on the duct tape. Now I can "repair" anything in style...ROFL.



Bobglory said:


> Hi all! I love the recipes Darowil. I will be trying them both.
> 
> I just finished my first full week of physical therapy for my back. I am seeing some progress so we'll see.
> 
> Yesterday, my PT said she wants me to use a pillow for my back when sitting and this pillow is to be my constant companion. She, ever the thrifty soul, suggested that I take a bath towel, fold it in half, roll it up and then cover it with duct tape.
> 
> Since I have no pressing need to channel Mars by running all over hell's little half acre with a large metallic looking pillow, I balked at this. Then my daughter, ever so helpfully, informed me that duct tape comes in many colors and even multicolored patterns these days. So, not only can I have the best dressed furnace in town, I don't have to have a pillow that could double as a UFO. Win, win in my book.
> 
> So, on the way to therapy today DH and I trot off to Target for a scooter ride and duct tape shopping expedition.
> 
> While zipping through the aisles, I spied of all things, a roll of bubble wrap! I immediately though of my fellow sisters and brothers in the bubble wrap club and then it hit me! Why waste a perfectly good towel when I could simply cover the roll of bubble wrap with hot pink duct tape.
> 
> I don't know what was funnier, the look on DH's face when I held up the bubble wrap and hot pink duct tape or the look on the therapists face when she asked if I made my pillow and I told her what I had in mind....
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Gweniepooh

That sounds good Darowil...will have to try that and soon. 


darowil said:


> Have you tried cauliflower rice? Get raw cauliflower run it through the grater of a food processor and cook it in the microwave- can add butter, seasonings etc. Use it instead of rice. I like it with chicken salt added.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Absolutely LOVE the yarn. Was looking at online the other day; nice to see how it knits up. That will be a lovely scarf.


gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly. 

I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


Great job!! And thats a good looking tan you got going there on your legs too. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> A cute picture. good night I'm turning in early.


 :-o cute :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum -- I thought it was so worthwhile so decided to post it.


Oh I like that. thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


quite nice lovely color, and nice pattren. it will be beautiful


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious sisters and brothers,
> I have been lurking, just havent posted. I have been sick with some kind of stomach bug, so havent been real spiffy. My shoulder (left) is still giving my fits with pain but I just rub the Voltaren on and take Tylenol as needed.
> Jim had his cardiac catheterization and Dr. told him that sometime between his bypass, the osteomelitits, and now he has had a heart attack. The artery behind the heart is 80% blocked but is too risky to try and repair. He has put him on Plavix blood thinner, aspirin, and a form of nitroglycerin.
> Angie is leaving Monday to go to Mayo in Minnesota. All her tests will be repeated and on Tuesday she will meet with the Dr and get the results and prognosis. I am so praying we get good news. Selfishly, I need to be home. I think one reason I have been so sick is I had just reached my limit. Dont need to sound so awful.
> Darowil, you and Kate have done such a great job of keeping us grounded. The recipes have been wonderful. Will definitely make the shepherds pie. I pray your migraines will fade. My daughter suffers from them so badly. She has an appointment with a specialist this month and am praying he can help her too.
> I am so glad Jynx has come through her surgery with flying colors. Now to get her on the mend and back with us.
> Jackie Lou, Glennis 2, and StankdsaLoneWolfWelcome
> SouthernGirl.let us see your dishcloth when you finish it. I could not find the pattern. I am so glad you had a good visit with your Dad. Maybe his talking about your sister is his way of dealing with her death. I am glad to hear you are feeling better. Love you, girl!
> AZ/Sandi.holding you and husband close in my heart for a good report on the colonoscopy
> Sandythank you so very much for all the pictures. I loved Debbie Macombers Yarn Store and the Tea House. Just like I pictured it in her books. I will probably never get to see all these wonderful yarn stores, so it is wonderful to travel with you in pictures
> Rookie/Jeannetteprayers going for your daughters sprain. They can be so painful. We have not had time to check out our farmers market this summer (they are usually high). Have so wanted a tomato sandwich and fried green tomatoes
> Daralenebe safe in your travels. I know you will enjoy being with your mother. I know you are tired of pushy knitting. Hope you finished your blanket. I know it is beautiful and would love to see a picture posted here.
> SugarSugar.so glad you got a good report and pray the rough spot you are going through gets resolved
> Kehinkle/Kathybe safe in your travels. At least you get to check out LYSs wherever you go and have good knitting time. Love all the things you make
> Gottastch/KathyI am so sorry you have been so sick and hoping this finds you on the mend. Your blanket is beautiful (as are all of your creations) and I hope you let us see it finished. You are certainly and advanced knitter, as is Daralene. I admire you both for your abilities.
> JulieI know you must be lonely. I pray this family you speak of will bring some companionship. If there are any young girls, maybe you could spark their interest in knitting. You definitely made the right decision. I always worried about how you would be treated if Fale passed away. I Love You, Sweet Lady
> PurleFi.The bike is you!
> Prayers are going up for Rod
> PupLover/Dawn.loved the pictures. You are so beautiful and you and DH make such a nice looking couple. PTL for your good reports
> I am working on my sock with the 12 circular.I did find some 11 circulars in Hiya Hiya and ordered them. I am working with the Schoppel Wonderleske yarn. Dwagner put three socks in the picture section and they were beautiful. I fell in love with the Schoppel.splurged.and ordered some. My colorway is not coming out like hers but is still pretty. I dropped my marker at the beauty shop and had to guestimate where it went (I had already tucked my yarn tail) Praying it will all work out in the end. I want to try the Kitchener on this pair. There are some good tutorials on YouTube. One was on here or KTP and I lost it. I am just loving making socks. Never would have happened if I hadnt found this site.
> Will close my book..Sorry I took up so much space.. Hate my Avatar. Am trying to replace it but dont know how to do it with my web cam or my phone. God Bless..Betty
> 
> :


your avatar is beautiful, nice face and lovely spirit, and venting is aloud


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Very cool pillow! I LOVE all the new prints on the duct tape. Now I can "repair" anything in style...ROFL.


 :shock: you go girl :roll:


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


nice job, lovely color


----------



## KateB

Gigi -I wish I'd thought of that! The physio sold me (now the plot thickens!) a 'lumber roll' which wasn't cheap. :evil: :roll: :lol:
PS I love the colour, mine's an uninspiring grey. 
:thumbdown:


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Darowil. Love the recipes and will definitely be trying them soon.
> Made it in on page one which always seems to get me off to a good start and keeps me from falling to far behind during the week. Although I will be missing out alot next week. Early on Monday morning I'm off to Poland for 5 days to see my son who lives out there. Hoping to take some pictures and if I can only figure out the technology I may even be able to post some on my return.


Enjoy your trip to Poland!


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


I've started one in a shimmery yarn for a scarf, makes a good scarf. But not so sure about the hat- it is fairly loose and may not sit well on the head. But the colours look good as well.


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Angie is leaving Monday to go to Mayo in Minnesota. All her tests will be repeated and on Tuesday she will meet with the Dr and get the results and prognosis. I am so praying we get good news. Selfishly, I need to be home. I think one reason I have been so sick is I had just reached my limit. Dont need to sound so awful.
> 
> :


While you need to help your your dughter as much as you can- you do need to think of yourself and Jim as well. You can't devote all your life to them or you will find yourself just breaking down and being useless to anybody. It is not selfish to want some time of your own And even more so with Jim being unwell and you having issues as well. So don't see yourself as selfish- being 'selfish' is essential so that you can help support the others. If you aren't careful of yourself then yu will unable to help the others.


----------



## darowil

busyworkerbee said:


> Have seen patterned duct tape in Office works recently. Must check hardware store to see what they stock.


Well might walk down there sometime to see. Bunnings might too- but they are just a bit far to walk.


----------



## darowil

Well I left David and Maryanne while the chicken cooked telling them as the hostess I needed to join my own party! But I will go back and join th eothers. Especially as the chicken is probably cooked by now.
Went to the Handknitters Guild and nopw the secretary - one of the main roles is answering th ephone and letters with queries about knitting- something I should be able to do reasonably well. As I am going away Thursday I will pick up the phone etc from the previous secretary when i get back.
Pop back later once I have had enough time watching the count.


----------



## KateB

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very stressful week for me and I am so glad that it is over. It has been very hot and humid with poor air quality so DH and I both feel useless. I guess if the truth were told, we were useless this week.
> We did go to the bank yesterday asking for a loan and were turned down. Upsetting but not surprizing. WHen I was sick a couple of years ago, we had someone we considered a friend stay with us for a few weeks. She stole our credit cards and checkbook and cleaned all our savings out. We had about 3 accounts and she got to all of them. One bank pressed charged for forged checks and she spent a few weeks in jail but another bank said it was our fault because we didn't keep our checks and credit cards locked up. Anyway, we lost all our savings. We have moved twice since then and the moves went on credit cards so we are deep in a hole. I wasn't aware it was as bad as it is as DH does the bills so when I learned the real state of our finances, I got very upset. I'm getting over it. My trust in God is strong so that helps a lot.
> Night everyone.
> Marilyn


What a terrible thing to have happen to you, especially as you thought of this person as a friend. You sound a lot more forgiving than I would have been!

:evil:


----------



## KateB

Southern Gal said:


> Gonna try to answer from my kindle. Sometimes it's very aggravating,when it changes your words.
> The only time dad mentions jade,is to usually ask, if I have heard from her. I don't correct him. He usually, just moves on and doesn't dwell on the subject.if he ever does I don't know how I will answer.guess I will cross that bridge when it comes up. It's 11:00 here and I am pooped out ,so I am going to bed. Bj is off tomorrow,so I don't know what we are planning for the day.


My friend's mum (Sheila) had dementia and one night when we were there with another friend called Shona, Sheila kept asking her how Shona's mum was. Each time Shona explained that her mum had died 2 months before, and she and Sheila got upset. After about the 6th time of asking in as many minutes, I said, "Just tell her your mum's fine!" Don't know if it was the right thing or not, but I didn't see the point of both of them getting upset when it didn't really matter if Sheila knew the truth or not as she would totally forget it again in 2 minutes.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


It's lovely! :thumbup: I've never tried drop stitch, but you may have inspired me to!


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> Enjoy your trip to Poland!


Angelam, I assume there's a Poland in Aus? 5 days to get to/from the European country would be tough going! Have a good trip wherever it is and do enjoy seeing your son.


----------



## KateB

Bulldog - Sorry to hear about DH's heart problems Betty, and fingers crossed for good results for your DD. You need to take care of yourself as well as all the others you're looking after - and I really like your avatar!! {{{ hugs }}}


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


Wow your knitting is so neat and even - it looks like machine knitted! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Well I left David and Maryanne while the chicken cooked telling them as the hostess I needed to join my own party! But I will go back and join th eothers. Especially as the chicken is probably cooked by now.
> Went to the Handknitters Guild and nopw the secretary - one of the main roles is answering th ephone and letters with queries about knitting- something I should be able to do reasonably well. As I am going away Thursday I will pick up the phone etc from the previous secretary when i get back.
> Pop back later once I have had enough time watching the count.


What a great idea to have someone you can phone with knitting queries. Obviously not everyone has a KP to ask! :lol:


----------



## KateB

I just love Thornton's toffee and had to buy some when we found a Thornton's shop in Elgin while we were away. DH prefers fudge so he got that and now he has just come through to complain that he has just found a bit of toffee in his hair and a piece stuck to his shirt and (I quote) I haven't even got any ******* toffee! Don't think he was too impressed when I replied, "Well don't complain, you have now!"


----------



## TNS

Thanks Darowil for hosting our new TP, and giving useful tasty recipe ideas. Love cottage pie/shepherds pie and the quick chicken is really handy. 
Gauges mum, do be kind to yourself. You have every right to feel a bit down when you have to be strong for everyone else. We are all here to support you emotionally as you know.
Spider, good wishes winging your way.
Shirley, I find everything you post to be so inspiring, reassuring and compassionate. Thank you.
Julie, please try not to be fearful of the outcome of your trip. Does the senior sister (niece) know how you feel? Can she ensure that you get plenty of time with Fale? More hugs coming.
Love the socks, Gwenie. I must venture into sock knitting ..... Coward that I am... Hope you are coping with the pain and that the op will soon be done and dusted. Hugs for you too.
Got to go now, sorry if I haven't mentioned everyone, but I have read all the posts up to now!!!! Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, it rained quite a bit last night and now the garden smells lovely.
Going to a surprise party for a neighbour today so that should be fun. I am just going to pop into town to get her a present.
Hope everyone is having a good week end.
Sending healing, calming and peaceful hugs to all who need them.

Saturdsy photos.....


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> I just love Thornton's toffee and had to buy some when we found a Thornton's shop in Elgin while we were away. DH prefers fudge so he got that and now he has just come through to complain that he has just found a bit of toffee in his hair and a piece stuck to his shirt and (I quote) I haven't even got any ******* toffee! Don't think he was too impressed when I replied, "Well don't complain, you have now!"


Morning Kate. That made me laugh. Happy Saturday to you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


They look really good Gwen- I must work on a pair of black and red socks I have sitting over half way there, but stalled at the moment
Good to have news of Marianne!
Do let us know how you fare medically yourself- the operation is not long now?


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Looking forward to seeing a picture of the DDB since you're probably very near finishing it....or is that wishful thinking on my part???!!LOL!
> See you tomorrow!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


It's coming along, did a bit more last night, but I am not rushing. Besides which I have still to finish Mr Ps aran jumper which I started last Easter, made some more angels as LM wants them for her bedroom, make a couple more bags and also supervise the planting of the new flower bed. And keep up with KP. :thumbup:


----------



## Dornar

Here are two pictures of me as a toddler.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Kate. That made me laugh. Happy Saturday to you.


Morning Fi! Right back at you! Not such a great day here, bit rainy, but can't complain after the good weather we had at Findhorn.


----------



## KateB

Dornar said:


> Here is my photo of me as a toddler.


Please try again, we'd love to see it! Also welcome to the Tea Party, I don't think you've posted before?

Edit - See you got them up. They're great!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Julie, please try not to be fearful of the outcome of your trip. Does the senior sister (niece) know how you feel? Can she ensure that you get plenty of time with Fale? More hugs coming.


Hopefully this will be something we can discuss when I am setting up the computer for her- with working a full week and this being her month of duty at church- she has to clean, set up for communion, and do the flowers, she does not have a lot of time to spare, this month.
I love your hugs! and some for you!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Morning Fi! Right back at you! Not such a great day here, bit rainy, but can't complain after the good weather we had at Findhorn.


Sending you some sunshine. :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully this will be something we can discuss when I am setting up the computer for her- with working a full week and this being her month of duty at church- she has to clean, set up for communion, and do the flowers, she does not have a lot of time to spare, this month.
> I love your hugs! and some for you!


Good evening Julie, Saturday hugs on their way to you xx


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to the shops, catch you later.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it rained quite a bit last night and now the garden smells lovely.
> Going to a surprise party for a neighbour today so that should be fun. I am just going to pop into town to get her a present.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful hugs to all who need them.
> 
> Saturdsy photos.....


That is a beautiful dolls house!
Have fun at the surprise party! 
Hugs for you, too!


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Sending you some sunshine. :thumbup:


The sun has just broken through . . . . what kind of influence do you have?!! :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> It's coming along, did a bit more last night, but I am not rushing. Besides which I have still to finish Mr Ps aran jumper which I started last Easter, made some more angels as LM wants them for her bedroom, make a couple more bags and also supervise the planting of the new flower bed. And keep up with KP. :thumbup:


Sounds a bit like the line up of tasks I have waiting for me to find the time.
The ladies at Church are quite enthusiastic about learning to knit, so hopefully one day we will get going on that!


----------



## Lurker 2

Dornar said:


> .


Welcome Dornar, to the Tea Party, hope you sort out the posting- be lovely to hear from you again!

I chanced to go back and found the photos this time- they are just gorgeous!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Julie, Saturday hugs on their way to you xx


Thank you so much!


----------



## Lurker 2

I am just sitting around waiting for my sourdough loaf to bake, this week it has risen beautifully without any commercial yeast, but I knew I had to bake it because it would not wait for me overnight!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> The sun has just broken through . . . . what kind of influence do you have?!! :shock:


That is looking so lovely Kate, and the grass looks quite beautiful- a real lawn- not like my patch of weeds!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking so lovely Kate, and the grass looks quite beautiful- a real lawn- not like my patch of weeds!


 :thumbup: mine too


----------



## TNS

Dornar said:


> Here are two pictures of me as a toddler.


Welcome to the party, Dornar! Your photos are wonderful, how lovely to have these memories.

And thanks to PurpleFi and Kate for your pictures. (How did you know about the superior powers, Kate?) maybe I can request a little bit of sunshine too - somewhere between Macclesfield, Leek and Congleton please.......


----------



## Designer1234

KateB said:


> My friend's mum (Sheila) had dementia and one night when we were there with another friend called Shona, Sheila kept asking her how Shona's mum was. Each time Shona explained that her mum had died 2 months before, and she and Sheila got upset. After about the 6th time of asking in as many minutes, I said, "Just tell her your mum's fine!" Don't know if it was the right thing or not, but I didn't see the point of both of them getting upset when it didn't really matter if Sheila knew the truth or not as she would totally forget it again in 2 minutes.


Sometimes that is the best thing to do . She won't remember any way. My sister (aslzheimers} called me 4 times -once in the middle of the night to ask me if she had wished me Happy Birthday. There was a sign on her side table with my birthday date on it (niece put it there). 
she had no memory of calling previously. I am happy that she still remembers me - but her memory is going very quickly. Still remembers our childhood. Best to do what you suggested as you say, she won't remember and it is easier for her.

So sad.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome Dornar, to the Tea Party, hope you sort out the posting- be lovely to hear from you again!
> 
> I chanced to go back and found the photos this time- they are just gorgeous!


Ditto and welcome


----------



## Karena

As always, thanks for the recipes. Love Shepherd Pie. Learned a new word, courgette. 

Sounds like you are having fun down there. 
Karen in Los Angeles


----------



## patocenizo

Love it!!!


Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum -- I thought it was so worthwhile so decided to post it.


----------



## Designer1234

I just found these tips that a friend sent to me. I hope they are useful. I have tried the Dawn dishwashing liquid and it works very well. The alka seltzer works well too. 


TIPS 
Use empty toilet paper roll to store appliance cords. It keeps them neat and
you can write on the roll what appliance it belongs to.
============================================
For icy door steps in freezing temperatures: Get warm water and put Dawn
dish washing liquid in it. Pour it all over the steps. They won't refreeze. 
============================================
To remove old wax from a glass candle holder - Put it in the freezer for a few
hours. Then take the candle holder out and turn it upside down. The wax will
fall out.
============================================ 
Crayon marks on walls? This works wonderfully! Use a damp rag, dipped in
baking soda. Comes off with little effort (elbow grease, that is!).
============================================
Permanent marker on appliances/counter tops (like store receipt BLUE!) Put
rubbing alcohol on paper towel.
=============================================
Whenever you purchase a box of S.O.S pads, immediately take a pair
of scissors and cut each pad into half.
It is more economical. A box of S.O.S pads will last indefinitely! In fact,
the
scissors get "sharpened'' that way!
=============================================
Blood stains on clothes? Not to worry! Just pour a little hydrogen peroxide on
a cloth and proceed to wipe off every drop of blood. Works every time!
=============================================
Use vertical strokes when washing windows outside and horizontal for
inside windows. Then you can tell which side has the streaks. Straight vinegar
will get outside windows really clean. Don't wash windows on a
sunny day. They will dry too quickly and will probably streak.
=============================================
Spray a bit of perfume on the light bulb in any room to create a lovely light
scent in each room when the light is turned on.
=============================================
Place fabric softener sheets in dresser drawers and your clothes will smell
freshly washed for weeks to come. You can also do this with towels and
linen.
=============================================
Candles will last a lot longer if placed in the freezer for at least 3 hours
prior
to burning.
=============================================
To clean artificial flowers, pour some salt into a paper bag and add
the flowers. Shake vigorously as the salt will absorb all the dust and dirt and
leave your artificial flowers looking like new! Works like a charm!
=============================================
To easily remove burnt on food from your skillet, simply add a drop or two of
dish soap and enough water to cover bottom of pan. Bring to a boil on stove
top.
=============================================
Spray your TUPPERWARE with nonstick cooking spray before pouring in
tomato based sauces. No stains.
=============================================
Wrap celery in aluminum foil when putting in the refrigerator and it will keep
for weeks. 
=============================================
When boiling corn on the cob, add a pinch of sugar to help bring out the
corn's natural sweetness.
=============================================
Cure for headaches: Take a lime, cut it in half, and rub it on your forehead.
The throbbing will go away.
=============================================
Don't throw out all that leftover wine: Freeze into ice cubes for future use
in
casseroles and sauces......... 
Left over wine? What's that? 
=============================================
To get rid of itch from mosquito bites, try applying soap on the area and you
will experience instant relief.
=============================================
Ants, ants, ants everywhere Well, they are said to never cross a chalk line.
So, get your chalk out and draw a line on the floor or wherever ants tend to
march. See for yourself.
=============================================
Use air-freshener to clean mirrors It does a good job and better still,
leaves
a lovely smell to the shine
=============================================
When you get a splinter, reach for the scotch tape before resorting
to tweezers or a needle Simply put the scotch tape over the splinter, and then
pull it off. Scotch tape removes most splinters painlessly and easily.
=============================================

Now look what you can do with Alka Seltzer........
Clean a toilet. Drop in two Alka Seltzer tablets, wait twenty minutes,
brush and flush. The citric acid and effervescent action clean vitreous china.
================ =============================
Clean a vase.
To remove a stain from the bottom of a glass vase or cruet, fill with water
and
drop in two Alka Seltzer tablets.
=============================================
Polish jewelry.
Drop two Alka Seltzer tablets into a glass of water and immerse the jewelry
for two minutes.
=============================================
Clean a thermos bottle.
Fill the bottle with water, drop in four Alka Seltzer tablets, and let soak
for an
hour (or longer, if necessary).
=============================================
Unclog a drain.
Clear the sink drain by dropping three Alka Seltzer tablets down
the drain followed by a cup of Heinz White Vinegar. Wait a few minutes and
then run the hot water.
=============================================
Burn your fingers?
Pour soy sauce over it and the burning sensation will immediately stop
(and you have a good chance of not blistering, too.) I don't know why, but it
just works.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love that yarn and that pattern....Mom is going to love it. I've never been brave enough for the drop stitch...it's on my list to do, however.



gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


----------



## KateB

Great tips, Shirley! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

They look great and fit nicely. Congrats.



Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> While you need to help your your dughter as much as you can- you do need to think of yourself and Jim as well. You can't devote all your life to them or you will find yourself just breaking down and being useless to anybody. It is not selfish to want some time of your own And even more so with Jim being unwell and you having issues as well. So don't see yourself as selfish- being 'selfish' is essential so that you can help support the others. If you aren't careful of yourself then yu will unable to help the others.


Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it rained quite a bit last night and now the garden smells lovely.
> Going to a surprise party for a neighbour today so that should be fun. I am just going to pop into town to get her a present.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful hugs to all who need them.
> 
> Saturdsy photos.....


Cute doll house, so nice to be able to pass it on. Lovely flowers, beautiful color. And the bee  perfect.


----------



## Patches39

Dornar said:


> Here are two pictures of me as a toddler.


Cute, both of you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> The sun has just broken through . . . . what kind of influence do you have?!! :shock:


That's beautiful.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


I think the yarn is beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> My friend's mum (Sheila) had dementia and one night when we were there with another friend called Shona, Sheila kept asking her how Shona's mum was. Each time Shona explained that her mum had died 2 months before, and she and Sheila got upset. After about the 6th time of asking in as many minutes, I said, "Just tell her your mum's fine!" Don't know if it was the right thing or not, but I didn't see the point of both of them getting upset when it didn't really matter if Sheila knew the truth or not as she would totally forget it again in 2 minutes.


It"s a difficult question- but really seems the only thing you could say. Its the type of situation that you have to laugh at beicae other wise you would cry its so sad.


----------



## jknappva

So good to hear from you, Betty. Hope the meds the dr. prescribed for you hubby will be effective.
I'm not surprised you got sick, you've pushed yourself so hard the last year. Praying for a good outcome of Angie's appointment with Mayo.
Take care of yurself.
Hugs,
JuenK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


Love your neon green socks!!! Glad to hear about Marianne. I sure have missed hearing from her. But I realize Mom comes first. But I'm glad she can knit while sitting and chatting with her mom. She's been very anxious about the socks so I know she's proud of what she's accomplished.
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Dornar said:


> Here are two pictures of me as a toddler.


Welcome to the TP table and thanks for posting your photos. I love seeing the older photos. I don't think you've joined us before for a drink. Welcome to our virtual table- we can give you whatever you want.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it rained quite a bit last night and now the garden smells lovely.
> Going to a surprise party for a neighbour today so that should be fun. I am just going to pop into town to get her a present.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful hugs to all who need them.
> 
> Saturdsy photos.....


The lego house is impressive!! And the pictures of your garden are always so welcome.
Enjoy the party!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Dornar said:


> Here are two pictures of me as a toddler.


Loved the pictures! Welcome to the tea party. Hope you have fun and plan to come back often!!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Well as expected we have a new Prime Minister- though it looks as though it is not the total disaster it was expected to be- it was just a disaster! 

In the national level of the football which I half follow (as opposed to the state level whihc I closley follow) the only South AUstralian team in the fianls won there game so progress on to the next level next week.

I have a migraine again- but it seems to be even milder than the last one at this stage so I remain hopeful that the tablets are working.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> The sun has just broken through . . . . what kind of influence do you have?!! :shock:


Lovely garden...thanks for giving us a peek at it!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> The sun has just broken through . . . . what kind of influence do you have?!! :shock:


She's just too clever isn't she? Looks lovely and sunny- how long did it last for.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I am just sitting around waiting for my sourdough loaf to bake, this week it has risen beautifully without any commercial yeast, but I knew I had to bake it because it would not wait for me overnight!


I cooked a loaf today in the breadmaker. Next time I will use less yeast- it grew a little too much! But haven't tried it. I was planning on taking it with me at lunch time but had forgotten how long it took! But we didn't need tit as we were having hte pizzas.

loved the Ranch dressing on the pizza- found a new favourite. Thanks to all those who suggested it. Just had it with ham and pineapple and cheese. My other one was not as nice, sweet chilli sauce with chickem, sweet pickled onions, spinach, pineapple, cheese, capsicum (red pepper). Think that was all, nothing wrong with it just nowhere near as delicious.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


Wow that is amazing for a first try at drop stitch. Love the color of the yarn as well.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I cooked a loaf today in the breadmaker. Next time I will use less yeast- it grew a little too much! But haven't tried it. I was planning on taking it with me at lunch time but had forgotten how long it took! But we didn't need tit as we were having hte pizzas.
> 
> loved the Ranch dressing on the pizza- found a new favourite. Thanks to all those who suggested it. Just had it with ham and pineapple and cheese. My other one was not as nice, sweet chilli sauce with chickem, sweet pickled onions, spinach, pineapple, cheese, capsicum (red pepper). Think that was all, nothing wrong with it just nowhere near as delicious.


Love ham, pineapple and cheese on pizza. We also put carmelized onions, sautéed peppers, mushrooms and cheese with a galic butter instead of sauce.


----------



## Grannypeg

Great recipes Darowil. Love the Shepherd's Pie.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


Love your socks you have done a fantastic job, they fit nicely. :thumbup:

Woohoo Marianne!!!! Will be watching for a photo.


----------



## NanaCaren

Coffee is a bit late this morning  formula1 practice :lol: 
Will finish catching up now as long as the teens don't need to go any where.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> I just love Thornton's toffee and had to buy some when we found a Thornton's shop in Elgin while we were away. DH prefers fudge so he got that and now he has just come through to complain that he has just found a bit of toffee in his hair and a piece stuck to his shirt and (I quote) I haven't even got any ******* toffee! Don't think he was too impressed when I replied, "Well don't complain, you have now!"


I can imagine his surprise. I think I would have had a similar reply. :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it rained quite a bit last night and now the garden smells lovely.
> Going to a surprise party for a neighbour today so that should be fun. I am just going to pop into town to get her a present.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful hugs to all who need them.
> 
> Saturdsy photos.....


Love the bee on the flowers and the cool house is just precious. 
Enjoy the party, surprise parties are all so much fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh

KateB said:


> I just love Thornton's toffee and had to buy some when we found a Thornton's shop in Elgin while we were away. DH prefers fudge so he got that and now he has just come through to complain that he has just found a bit of toffee in his hair and a piece stuck to his shirt and (I quote) I haven't even got any ******* toffee! Don't think he was too impressed when I replied, "Well don't complain, you have now!"


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Spider

Good morning all, Gwen love the socks did a great job. Someday will have to get over the fear of them.
Love the doll house, always wanted one as a little girl. 
Love the outside pictures from all. 
So sorry to hear of the stress some are having, hope you find some comfort and support here. I know I have. 
Off to work my last day at the antique store, I will miss it so very much.i have had so many interesting people come in the door and have sold so many interesting pieces. I will take a few pictures today of the new things she brought home last weekend, they took a motorcycle trip to Canada and she carried home four fishing rods and a three feet swan duck decoy on the back of the motorcycle on her lap!! The owner is just a tiny thing herself.
Have a great day to all, many hugs coming all your way.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thanks for sock comments.

Love the bee picture Purple. Amazing how you can see the delicate wings so clearly...you are quite the photographer.

KateB your garden is lovely. Very peaceful looking.

Betty sorry to hear your DH is having problems with heart. Sending healing energy for him and of course for Angie as she heads to Mayo for her evaluation again. Please take care of yourself. By the way, your photo brings a smile to my face every time I see your smile. Hope you leave it up.

Julie, prayers that you will see Fale a good bit when you travel. I must admit I don't understand why you wouldn't be able to see him; I must have missed something. Think of you and pray for you often. Sorry I haven't been up for skype much; just stepping back for awhile but please know you are in my heart and prayers.

SugarSugar hope life's issues are getting resolved for you. I also think of you and pray things will come to a positive resolution. 

Hugs, positive healing energy, and love to all. Hope Jynx continues to heal quickly since surgery.


----------



## Southern Gal

Bulldog said:


> SouthernGirl.let us see your dishcloth when you finish it. I could not find the pattern. I am so glad you had a good visit with your Dad. Maybe his talking about your sister is his way of dealing with her death. I am glad to hear you are feeling better. Love you, girl!
> Will close my book..Sorry I took up so much space.. Hate my Avatar. Am trying to replace it but dont know how to do it with my web cam or my phone. God Bless..Betty
> 
> betty, i like your pic in the avatar. whats wrong with it.
> when my BIL comes in on vac. i am gonna have him come sit and show me how to post stuff on here, if bj knows, he just doesn't want to fool with teaching me, i have said before i am dumber than dirt about anything other than the basics of computers. my goal has been for a while to learn how to put pictures on and share with you.
> i had taken a half a benydril last night to see if the last of the little sniffles would go ahead and dry up and i just can't take much stuff like that, as it makes me so knocked out. (anytime i have had surgery and they tell you they are gonna give you something to relax, it puts me under. once bj was gonna give me a kiss as soon as the guy put the stuff in my iv, bj said i was out like a lite. :shock: so i am slow getting around this morn.
> don't know what bj wants to do on this his only day off this wk.
> i am getting excited cause the next several days he has off together, he has added some vac days to it, and we are escaping to Branson, Missouri for a few days. i want to hit some of the outlet stores and just relax and enjoy the scenery. ok, will read on for a while.


----------



## Southern Gal

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> love, love, love the color of these socks. you do good work, never have tackled socks, but then i am just not experience enough yet, (no i am not marianne either :wink: ) one of these days i want to give them a try. i am still working on the feather fan baby blanket, i think i am now seeing the pattern take place on mine. i really have to watch though on the rows where i have to do the yarn overs, its easy to not get that part caught if i don't pay attention, the other parts of the pattern are no problem. so i press on.


----------



## Junelouise

gagesmom said:


> He hasn't been to good about doing that as far as I am concerned. I am a bit brighter as they have come and gone and the dogs are happy to be home.


I did not know you were selling your house. Are you staying in Fergus or moving somewhere else?

Junelouise


----------



## Junelouise

RookieRetiree said:


> Night-Night, Purple. Have a good sleep.
> 
> Thanks for another good start of the KPTP. Love the recipes. On the DASH diet, I'm not supposed to have any starches so I'm missing my potatoes, rice and pasta. So I made shepherd's pie the other night and loaded it up with vegetables and combination of lean ground beef and lean chicken breast. I loaded the broth with non-salt seasoning and herbs and then cooked up some cauliflower and made the topping of 3/4 cauliflower mash and mashed potatoes. Cheated a little, but it sure was a healthy meal and it tasted very good.
> 
> Tonight, I made salisbury steak with onions and am serving it over zuchinni ribbons (noodles). I made it in the crock pot and it sure smells good---think I'll go have to take a taste test soon.
> 
> Glad the weekend is here...I only got about 1/4 of what I wanted to get done this week accomplished so I'm planning on starting early tomorrow and just keep working until it's all done. I have some major organizing to do of the recipes, patterns, needles, and yarns. I'm almost done with organizing the closets and going through the clothes to put away or donate.


Rookie..we are watching our salt content too..those cup a soup contain about 1,000mg of sodium..stopped eating them years ago. I think I have the recipe somewhere for cauliflower mashed potatoes somewhere, but it should come up with a Google search. 
Here is my recipe for Shepherd's Pie..pretty plain and simple as I have a son who will not eat broccoli!

Shepherd's Pie:

1 large onion diced
1-2 cloves of garlic..minced
2 pounds of ground beef (or 1 if smaller dish)
2 carrots shredded
2 cans of corn niblets, drained
2 tbsp. gravy powder mix
1/2- 1 cup water
6 -8 potatoes, boiled
pats of butter for top of mashed potatoes

fry the onions, garlic, ground beef in frypan, drain.
Add gravy powder with water and let gravy thicken a bit
Meanwhile, boil potatoes. 
In large 9 x 13 pan, put in the meat mixture and level it. Grate the 2 carrots over all of it, then put the 2 cans of drained corn niblets. Pile on the mashed potatoes (made with some milk and butter) and smooth the potatoes . Put pats of butter in spots all over the mashed potatoes. Put the pan in the oven at 350F (180C) for 30 minutes just to heat everything through. Enjoy!

Junelouise


----------



## Lurker 2

Great list of tips, Shirley, BUT one question, what is an SOS pad?


----------



## Sorlenna

gagesmom said:


> What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


It's great! I love the colors!



Bulldog said:


> Angie is leaving Monday to go to Mayo in Minnesota. All her tests will be repeated and on Tuesday she will meet with the Dr and get the results and prognosis. I am so praying we get good news. Selfishly, I need to be home. I think one reason I have been so sick is I had just reached my limit. Dont need to sound so awful.
> 
> Will close my book..Sorry I took up so much space.. Hate my Avatar. Am trying to replace it but dont know how to do it with my web cam or my phone. God Bless..Betty


Betty, I was happy to see your lovely face in your avatar this morning! I continue to send good thoughts for Angie, Jim, and YOU. Taking care of yourself and knowing your limits is important, and it's not selfish at all to say you need some down time.

We can all use a "me day" to catch our breath and sit back and assess where we are. I know I could use one after the last few weeks.

Gwen, awesome socks! The color is great and they look very comfy.

Sugarsugar, good to see you and I do hope things are looking up.



KateB said:


> My friend's mum (Sheila) had dementia and one night when we were there with another friend called Shona, Sheila kept asking her how Shona's mum was. Each time Shona explained that her mum had died 2 months before, and she and Sheila got upset. After about the 6th time of asking in as many minutes, I said, "Just tell her your mum's fine!" Don't know if it was the right thing or not, but I didn't see the point of both of them getting upset when it didn't really matter if Sheila knew the truth or not as she would totally forget it again in 2 minutes.


Something similar happened with my MIL when she had developed senility...she was at a family gathering and kept asking where my husband was--they decided just to tell her he couldn't make it that day rather than that he'd died. No point in getting her upset over and over. It's heartbreaking.

I've checked in on the workshop and now should be able to get the rest of the way caught up here. Hugs & blessings!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Well as expected we have a new Prime Minister- though it looks as though it is not the total disaster it was expected to be- it was just a disaster!
> 
> In the national level of the football which I half follow (as opposed to the state level whihc I closley follow) the only South AUstralian team in the fianls won there game so progress on to the next level next week.
> 
> I have a migraine again- but it seems to be even milder than the last one at this stage so I remain hopeful that the tablets are working.


It was sort of a foregone conclusion, given Mr Rudd's recent press.
My local Rugby (Union) team has just won the Ranfurly Shield at least for a week. Next week they face Taranaki, this week they beat Hawkes Bay.
Here's hoping also for your headaches!


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> I just love Thornton's toffee and had to buy some when we found a Thornton's shop in Elgin while we were away. DH prefers fudge so he got that and now he has just come through to complain that he has just found a bit of toffee in his hair and a piece stuck to his shirt and (I quote) I haven't even got any ******* toffee! Don't think he was too impressed when I replied, "Well don't complain, you have now!"





Lurker 2 said:


> That is looking so lovely Kate, and the grass looks quite beautiful- a real lawn- not like my patch of weeds!


Thanks for the morning laugh, Kate--I needed it. I agree the grass looks lovely; I have rocks in the front and dust in the back here!


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> I love that yarn and that pattern....Mom is going to love it. I've never been brave enough for the drop stitch...it's on my list to do, however.


If it's the one done with the extra yarn overs, it's not hard (you aren't dropping live stitches, so it's a little less nerve-wracking, too). I really like that stitch--google "wave stitch" and see how that's done.



darowil said:


> loved the Ranch dressing on the pizza- found a new favourite.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie, prayers that you will see Fale a good bit when you travel. I must admit I don't understand why you wouldn't be able to see him; I must have missed something. Think of you and pray for you often. Sorry I haven't been up for skype much; just stepping back for awhile but please know you are in my heart and prayers.


I am uncertain of my welcome Gwen! (after Lupe's last riposte).
I appreciate that people are praying for us both- it does make one feel that at least someone can see where I am coming from.
The Elders at Church have organised a very generous food drop for me- I have flour now to last for weeks of breadmaking- just need to get my rye and molasses, and some butter (which I prefer for many purposes over margarine) and food for Ringo. Hopefully I will be able to put aside enough money for food for my 4 days in Aussie. 
I hope to start using rye and wholemeal soon in my sourdough bread- it will help stretch the yeast supply tremendously. I just needed to get the process figured out with the white flour first.
Last night's bake is parceled up ready to be gifted. The ladies at Church are very enthusiastic about the idea of Maori Bread. And also quite keen on learning to knit. We will start with scarves and rectangular fingerless mitts.


----------



## kehinkle

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! I love the recipes Darowil. I will be trying them both.
> 
> I just finished my first full week of physical therapy for my back. I am seeing some progress so we'll see.
> 
> Yesterday, my PT said she wants me to use a pillow for my back when sitting and this pillow is to be my constant companion. She, ever the thrifty soul, suggested that I take a bath towel, fold it in half, roll it up and then cover it with duct tape.
> 
> Since I have no pressing need to channel Mars by running all over hell's little half acre with a large metallic looking pillow, I balked at this. Then my daughter, ever so helpfully, informed me that duct tape comes in many colors and even multicolored patterns these days. So, not only can I have the best dressed furnace in town, I don't have to have a pillow that could double as a UFO. Win, win in my book.
> 
> So, on the way to therapy today DH and I trot off to Target for a scooter ride and duct tape shopping expedition.
> 
> While zipping through the aisles, I spied of all things, a roll of bubble wrap! I immediately though of my fellow sisters and brothers in the bubble wrap club and then it hit me! Why waste a perfectly good towel when I could simply cover the roll of bubble wrap with hot pink duct tape.
> 
> I don't know what was funnier, the look on DH's face when I held up the bubble wrap and hot pink duct tape or the look on the therapists face when she asked if I made my pillow and I told her what I had in mind....
> 
> Gigi


Great thinking! A hot pink pillow. But does it get warm after using it for a bit? Glad therapy is going well and you still have your sense of humor.


----------



## gottastch

Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum -- I thought it was so worthwhile so decided to post it.


LOVE this, Shirley...thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> Great list of tips, Shirley, BUT one question, what is an SOS pad?


It's a steel wool scrubbing pad with soap built into it.


----------



## gottastch

gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


Very, very nice...love the color!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> It's a steel wool scrubbing pad with soap built into it.


right! my first thought I will not mention!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> right! my first thought I will not mention!


Hee hee! I can imagine! :XD:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee is a bit late this morning  formula1 practice :lol:
> Will finish catching up now as long as the teens don't need to go any where.


Lovely coffee set for our morning brew.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Hee hee! I can imagine! :XD:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

HELP PLEASE Okay folks...working on the Lion hat for GD for Christmas and this pattern is not very clear. Please help me interpret this...I've done what's in blue...
...next Row: (WS): k6, p5(7), K19, p5(7), k6
...next row: k6, (ML)5(7) times, k19, (ML)5(7) times, k6

I've done the above ....now it says...
Rep first of last 2 rows once more

MY QUESTION: What is considered the "first of last two rows"?


----------



## gottastch

Bulldog said:


> ...Gottastch/KathyI am so sorry you have been so sick and hoping this finds you on the mend. Your blanket is beautiful (as are all of your creations) and I hope you let us see it finished. You are certainly and advanced knitter, as is Daralene. I admire you both for your abilities...God Bless..Betty


Dear Betty, you have had quite enough of it this last while! I think you have reached your limit and am glad you are staying home. Angie will be in fine hands at Mayo! I am on the mend and DH is doing a little better today, as well.

Thank you for your kind words but I am in no way an advanced knitter...I choose patterns that look hard but really aren't   You take good care of yourself and your DH!!! I am thinking about you


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> The sun has just broken through . . . . what kind of influence do you have?!! :shock:


Lovely photo Kate. It was the vibes that did it :thumbup:


----------



## gottastch

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


Nice socks, Gwen! LOVE the color


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay folks...working on the Lion hat for GD for Christmas and this pattern is not very clear. Please help me interpret this...
> ...next Row: (WS): k6, p5(7), K19, p5(7), k6
> ...next row: k6, (ML)5(7) times, k19, (ML)5(7) times, k6
> 
> I've done the above ....now it says...
> Rep first of last 2 rows once more
> 
> MY QUESTION: What is considered the "first of last two rows"?


I'd say this one:
..next Row: (WS): k6, p5(7), K19, p5(7), k6

If you have done the two rows, you'd done a RS row last, so the next one will be the WS row.


----------



## kehinkle

Railyn said:


> It is the end of a very stressful week for me and I am so glad that it is over. It has been very hot and humid with poor air quality so DH and I both feel useless. I guess if the truth were told, we were useless this week.
> We did go to the bank yesterday asking for a loan and were turned down. Upsetting but not surprizing. WHen I was sick a couple of years ago, we had someone we considered a friend stay with us for a few weeks. She stole our credit cards and checkbook and cleaned all our savings out. We had about 3 accounts and she got to all of them. One bank pressed charged for forged checks and she spent a few weeks in jail but another bank said it was our fault because we didn't keep our checks and credit cards locked up. Anyway, we lost all our savings. We have moved twice since then and the moves went on credit cards so we are deep in a hole. I wasn't aware it was as bad as it is as DH does the bills so when I learned the real state of our finances, I got very upset. I'm getting over it. My trust in God is strong so that helps a lot.
> Night everyone.
> Marilyn


Awful that you couldn't trust a friend who you were helping out. Wrong for the one bank not to press charges. Hope things start to look up for you.


----------



## Queenmum

I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


----------



## Gweniepooh

So I do the entire row...not just a portion of it? The wording says first part of last two rows just threw me....Thanks Sorlenna....DUH....overthinking....not using common sense here.



Sorlenna said:


> I'd say this one:
> ..next Row: (WS): k6, p5(7), K19, p5(7), k6
> 
> If you have done the two rows, you'd done a RS row last, so the next one will be the WS row.


----------



## kehinkle

gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


Love the look of the yarn. Should make a nice hat and scarf for your mom.


----------



## Sorlenna

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


{{{ANN}}} I am sorry to hear this but glad hospice was there for you and your DH. Blessings.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gweniepooh said:


> So I do the entire row...not just a portion of it? The wording says first part of last two rows just threw me....Thanks Sorlenna....DUH....overthinking....not using common sense here.


Well, I sat there blinking at it for a minute myself. The wording is a bit odd.


----------



## gottastch

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


Oh dear Ann...so, so very sorry for your loss!!!! It will be a new life for you now but as you say, if DH couldn't get better, there is no use wishing for him to stay on this earth. He is in a better place, watching over you and we are all here to give you gentle hugs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everybody, we all slept in very late here today. It's Saturday right?!

Thank you all for your comments on my drop stitch scarf, looking at it this morning I think I have fallen in love with it. :thumbup: 

PurpleFi I love the photo of the bee on the flower. Just gorgeous.

Wishing it was sunny here. It is cold and gray and rainy out here. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Queenmum my heart goes out to you. Marianne had told me of the passing of your DH and I have been lifting you in prayer and also thanksgiving that under the circumstances that he was in minimal pain. I hope also that you, Marianne, and I can get together in the near future. You are in my heart as always Ann. Gwen


Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


----------



## Lurker 2

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


I am so sorry to hear of your loss. But at least as you say he did not linger long in pain. It is a major adjustment suddenly having to face the world on your own. God Bless!


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Hi everybody, we all slept in very late here today. It's Saturday right?!
> 
> Thank you all for your comments on my drop stitch scarf, looking at it this morning I think I have fallen in love with it. :thumbup:
> 
> PurpleFi I love the photo of the bee on the flower. Just gorgeous.
> 
> Wishing it was sunny here. It is cold and gray and rainy out here. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


You must have been needing the sleep!
Glad you are thinking of continuing with your 'drop stitch' scarf. I am looking for a pattern that is simple enough for beginners- may just stick with garter stitch- at least it does not roll- (normally).
We also have rain, and a few days forecast with sou westerleys which in our case are always cold to icy!


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> Angelam, I assume there's a Poland in Aus? 5 days to get to/from the European country would be tough going! Have a good trip wherever it is and do enjoy seeing your son.


TNS - I'm in the UK! Where I'm going is just over 2 hours flight from London. Takes me almost as long to get from home to the airport as the actual flight. I'm flying Ryanair which is one of our (very) cheap airlines. I detest this airline with a vengeance but......it's cheap and it's the only airline that goes to the small town I'm going to! They may be cheap but they charge extra if you want to pre book a seat, extra for priority boarding, extra for travel insurance, extra if you want to check in baggage, extra if your hand luggage is a fraction over the allowed weight or size, extra if you want to book a transfer from the airport.........and so it goes on!! See why it's not my favourite airline!? Sorry - the mere mention of their name gets me going!!


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> Angelam, I assume there's a Poland in Aus? 5 days to get to/from the European country would be tough going! Have a good trip wherever it is and do enjoy seeing your son.


TNS - I'm in the UK! Where I'm going is just over 2 hours flight from London. Takes me almost as long to get from home to the airport as the actual flight. I'm flying Ryanair which is one of our (very) cheap airlines. I detest this airline with a vengeance but......it's cheap and it's the only airline that goes to the small town I'm going to! They may be cheap but they charge extra if you want to pre book a seat, extra for priority boarding, extra for travel insurance, extra if you want to check in baggage, extra if your hand luggage is a fraction over the allowed weight or size, extra if you want to book a transfer from the airport.........and so it goes on!! See why it's not my favourite airline!? Sorry - the mere mention of their name gets me going!!


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! I love the recipes Darowil. I will be trying them both.
> 
> I just finished my first full week of physical therapy for my back. I am seeing some progress so we'll see.
> 
> Yesterday, my PT said she wants me to use a pillow for my back when sitting and this pillow is to be my constant companion. She, ever the thrifty soul, suggested that I take a bath towel, fold it in half, roll it up and then cover it with duct tape.
> 
> Since I have no pressing need to channel Mars by running all over hell's little half acre with a large metallic looking pillow, I balked at this. Then my daughter, ever so helpfully, informed me that duct tape comes in many colors and even multicolored patterns these days. So, not only can I have the best dressed furnace in town, I don't have to have a pillow that could double as a UFO. Win, win in my book.
> 
> So, on the way to therapy today DH and I trot off to Target for a scooter ride and duct tape shopping expedition.
> 
> While zipping through the aisles, I spied of all things, a roll of bubble wrap! I immediately though of my fellow sisters and brothers in the bubble wrap club and then it hit me! Why waste a perfectly good towel when I could simply cover the roll of bubble wrap with hot pink duct tape.
> 
> I don't know what was funnier, the look on DH's face when I held up the bubble wrap and hot pink duct tape or the look on the therapists face when she asked if I made my pillow and I told her what I had in mind....
> 
> Gigi


LOL!!! Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Bobglory

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


I am so sorry Ann. Prayers for comfort and hugs on the way.

Gigi


----------



## angelam

Even gets me posting twice!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> You can even get it in zebra and leopard patterns here! I love your solution, Gigi!


And with Peace Signs, Hearts, Flowers, Camo, and, oh, plaids, and just about any other pattern you might wish for. lolol


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> I'd say this one:
> ..next Row: (WS): k6, p5(7), K19, p5(7), k6
> 
> If you have done the two rows, you'd done a RS row last, so the next one will be the WS row.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Great list of tips, Shirley, BUT one question, what is an SOS pad?


Julie it is ' a steel wool' pad with soap in between two layers which is used to scrub pots and pans. Steel wool is very very fine threads of steel (hard to explain) which are sort of woven together and soap put in the middle. When you wet it to work on the pot -- the soap (or cleaning agent which is in the pad) helps clean. I don't have any on hand or I would take a picture. The steel doesn't rust and it is very good for hard scrubbing.

Help! does anyone have an SOS pad that they could picture and show???

:shock: :shock: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it rained quite a bit last night and now the garden smells lovely.
> Going to a surprise party for a neighbour today so that should be fun. I am just going to pop into town to get her a present.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful hugs to all who need them.
> 
> Hi Purple - could you send some of that rain my way please. My garden's looking very dry and droopy. We only had a very light shower yesterday morning - nothing like we were supposed to be getting.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Morning/afternoon! Kaye- how is DSM? how are you?


----------



## gagesmom

I am off to have some lunch. Check in later on.  

And I am going to work on my scarf some more.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Julie it is ' a steel wool' pad with soap in between two layers which is used to scrub pots and pans. Steel wool is very very fine threads of steel (hard to explain) which are sort of woven together and soap put in the middle. When you wet it to work on the pot -- the soap (or cleaning agent which is in the pad) helps clean. I don't have any on hand or I would take a picture. The steel doesn't rust and it is very good for hard scrubbing.
> 
> Help! does anyone have an SOS pad that they could picture and show???
> 
> :shock: :shock: :lol: :thumbup:


we do have what is known as Steelo which is obviously our equivalent.
Just I was thinking of a very different SOS!


----------



## Designer1234

Bobglory said:


> I am so sorry Ann. Prayers for comfort and hugs on the way.
> 
> Gigi


Ann my heart aches for you dear. Know we are here as company and as friends, and as another home where we will listen, and try to help this road for you.. Please stay in touch -- I really believe it will help you get through.

My Prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it rained quite a bit last night and now the garden smells lovely.
> Going to a surprise party for a neighbour today so that should be fun. I am just going to pop into town to get her a present.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful hugs to all who need them.
> 
> Hi Purple - could you send some of that rain my way please. My garden's looking very dry and droopy. We only had a very light shower yesterday morning - nothing like we were supposed to be getting.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd happily send you some of our rain too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:


> we do have what is known as Steelo which is obviously our equivalent.
> Just I was thinking of a very different SOS!


I guess they call it that because it is used in an emergency for heavy messes in pots.

I remember steelo, sorry I didn't think of it.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Awful that you couldn't trust a friend who you were helping out. Wrong for the one bank not to press charges. Hope things start to look up for you.


I agree, how horrible. I also hope that things start to get better soon. Hugs and positive energies.


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> The sun has just broken through . . . . what kind of influence do you have?!! :shock:


Lovely picture of your garden Kate. It looks so beautifully green. That's Scotland for you!


----------



## kehinkle

Ok, thought I could catch up but it isn't happening. I still have lazt week's to read.

Was a busy week workwise. Picked up a load near home on Tues that went to Louisville, KY. Wed picked one up in Madison, IN that went to Urbana, OH. Thurs, to Dayton, OH going to Greenville, OH then back to Dayton going to Marion, OH. Fri picked up in Elyria, OH going to Terra Haute, IN. Had just finished that one and they called for one today in St Louis, MO. Drove to SL last night and came to get the load. They are having probs with their material and machines, so am still waiting on my 11 am pickup. Doesn't deliver until Mon in East Moline, IL. 

So, breakfast of miso soup, crackers and the last of the chopped salad I made yesterday. It was just fresh veggies (carrots, cucumber, zucchini, cherry tomatoes, cauliflower and broccoli with a dressing of ginger, cayenne pepper, honey, cider vinegar and water.) Just was told.that it could be two more hours wait. Oh, well, stuff happens. Have iced tea and knitting I can do. 

Have been working on the wristlet in the round but decided to frog it and put it on smaller needles. So, total rework of pattern. These are mine so no big deal about when I get them finished.

Back to reading this weeks TP.

OH Kathy


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> I guess they call it that because it is used in an emergency for heavy messes in pots.
> 
> I remember steelo, sorry I didn't think of it.


Like when you have managed to burn the noodles- as I did a couple of days ago ( it was a mix of tomato spinach cauliflower broccoli and noodles, and where it 'caught' was actually quite tasty, I use those green scotchbrite pads- or el cheapo pads, because ours are obviously not steel they rust quite badly! Even the soap impregnated ones!


----------



## Poledra65

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


So sorry for the loss of your DH but so thankful that he was in minimal pain. Hospice is wonderful, so glad that they were there for you. 
Hugs, prayers, and positive thoughts and energies for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Ok, thought I could catch up but it isn't happening. I still have lazt week's to read.
> 
> Was a busy week workwise. Picked up a load near home on Tues that went to Louisville, KY. Wed picked one up in Madison, IN that went to Urbana, OH. Thurs, to Dayton, OH going to Greenville, OH then back to Dayton going to Marion, OH. Fri picked up in Elyria, OH going to Terra Haute, IN. Had just finished that one and they called for one today in St Louis, MO. Drove to SL last night and came to get the load. They are having probs with their material and machines, so am still waiting on my 11 am pickup. Doesn't deliver until Mon in East Moline, IL.
> 
> So, breakfast of miso soup, crackers and the last of the chopped salad I made yesterday. It was just fresh veggies (carrots, cucumber, zucchini, cherry tomatoes, cauliflower and broccoli with a dressing of ginger, cayenne pepper, honey, cider vinegar and water.) Just was told.that it could be two more hours wait. Oh, well, stuff happens. Have iced tea and knitting I can do.
> 
> Have been working on the wristlet in the round but decided to frog it and put it on smaller needles. So, total rework of pattern. These are mine so no big deal about when I get them finished.
> 
> Back to reading this weeks TP.
> 
> OH Kathy


Busy means good for the exchequer? or have they all been short runs? Sorry for my ignorance of US distances!


----------



## kehinkle

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said sh would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; d,efinitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


Nice socks. Is Marianne happy about hers? I decided to take a break from socks to do fingerless mitts. Have about 8 pair of socks, I think. Also need to start on Christmas gifts.


----------



## angelam

Thanks for all the tips Designer. Very useful. Some I had heard before but quite alot of new ones. Specially the uses for Alka Seltzer - must add them to my shopping list next time.


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Julie it is ' a steel wool' pad with soap in between two layers which is used to scrub pots and pans. Steel wool is very very fine threads of steel (hard to explain) which are sort of woven together and soap put in the middle. When you wet it to work on the pot -- the soap (or cleaning agent which is in the pad) helps clean. I don't have any on hand or I would take a picture. The steel doesn't rust and it is very good for hard scrubbing.
> 
> Help! does anyone have an SOS pad that they could picture and show???
> 
> :shock: :shock: :lol: :thumbup:


Here you go not SOS brand but same thing. Seth had to hold it down for me in case it moved.


----------



## kehinkle

Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious sisters and brothers,
> I have been lurking, just havent posted. I have been sick with some kind of stomach bug, so havent been real spiffy. My shoulder (left) is still giving my fits with pain but I just rub the Voltaren on and take Tylenol as needed.
> Jim had his cardiac catheterization and Dr. told him that sometime between his bypass, the osteomelitits, and now he has had a heart attack. The artery behind the heart is 80% blocked but is too risky to try and repair. He has put him on Plavix blood thinner, aspirin, and a form of nitroglycerin.
> Angie is leaving Monday to go to Mayo in Minnesota. All her tests will be repeated and on Tuesday she will meet with the Dr and get the results and prognosis. I am so praying we get good news. Selfishly, I need to be home. I think one reason I have been so sick is I had just reached my limit. Dont need to sound so awful.
> Darowil, you and Kate have done such a great job of keeping us grounded. The recipes have been wonderful. Will definitely make the shepherds pie. I pray your migraines will fade. My daughter suffers from them so badly. She has an appointment with a specialist this month and am praying he can help her too.
> I am working on my sock with the 12 circular.I did find some 11 circulars in Hiya Hiya and ordered them. I am working with the Schoppel Wonderleske yarn. Dwagner put three socks in the picture section and they were beautiful. I fell in love with the Schoppel.splurged.and ordered some. My colorway is not coming out like hers but is still pretty. I dropped my marker at the beauty shop and had to guestimate where it went (I had already tucked my yarn tail) Praying it will all work out in the end. I want to try the Kitchener on this pair. There are some good tutorials on YouTube. One was on here or KTP and I lost it. I am just loving making socks. Never would have happened if I hadnt found this site.
> Will close my book..Sorry I took up so much space.. Hate my Avatar. Am trying to replace it but dont know how to do it with my web cam or my phone. God Bless..Betty
> 
> :


Thank you for your thought of my safe travels. You have so much on your plate that it always surprises me on how much you think of others.

Hope that your DH does well on his system of meds. Sorry to hear about the heart attack and not being able to fix blockage by surgery.

Continued prayers for Angie and her recovery. Crossed finger for good Mayo. Long way to go. Are they driving or flying to MN?

Hope you start to feel better, too. Try to rest when able.

Have fun sock knitting. I feel the same way. Wouldn't have tried it if it hadn't have been on this site.


----------



## purl2diva

Ann,

So sorry to hear of your loss. Hospice is wonderful and the fact that he did not have a lot of pain is a definite plus. It is so difficult to see loved ones suffering.

Prayers for comfort and healing. I hope you have family and friends close by to help you through this difficult time.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Here you go not SOS brand but same thing. Seth had to hold it down for me in case it moved.


lol, lol,
so he is back with you again- you are getting lots of 'Seth' time! Lucky Nana!


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear this. My deepest sympathies.



Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> She's just too clever isn't she? Looks lovely and sunny- how long did it last for.


It actually lasted about 5 hours and then the heavens opened!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I am uncertain of my welcome Gwen! (after Lupe's last riposte).
> I appreciate that people are praying for us both- it does make one feel that at least someone can see where I am coming from.
> The Elders at Church have organised a very generous food drop for me- I have flour now to last for weeks of breadmaking- just need to get my rye and molasses, and some butter (which I prefer for many purposes over margarine) and food for Ringo. Hopefully I will be able to put aside enough money for food for my 4 days in Aussie.
> I hope to start using rye and wholemeal soon in my sourdough bread- it will help stretch the yeast supply tremendously. I just needed to get the process figured out with the white flour first.
> Last night's bake is parceled up ready to be gifted. The ladies at Church are very enthusiastic about the idea of Maori Bread. And also quite keen on learning to knit. We will start with scarves and rectangular fingerless mitts.


Wonderful on the food drop!!! So glad that that worked out. Sounds like you will be kept busy at church, that is not a bad thing.  Love and Hugs.


----------



## KateB

Just had a visit from Luke and his dad, so an excuse to take more photos on my iPad. I just love this machine!


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening
> 
> Today is Election Day here in Australia and it seems that only a miracle will keep the current government in the role. Voting here is compulsory so we have to go out and vote at some point today.
> A number of years ago we had pizzas while watching the election count and somehow it had become a regular occurrence. Normally Vicky and Brett would join us as well- but they seemed to think that being in India was a good enough excuse. Maryanne rang the other day and asked whether we could cook our own pizzas. So we are cooking our own. Any suggestions as to what we could put on them? I will post later what we all put on them- and whether they were any good. Mind you I doubt whether I
> ~~~~Mandatory voting??? Wonder how that would work here? With some of the voter turn-out numbers we have it might be worth a try! I think it was Thos. Jeffereson who said....we are not ruled by the majority, but by the majority of those who vote! A BIG difference in my mind.
> 
> My favorite pizza toppings are spinach, black olives, mushrooms, and zucchini.mmmmmm!
> Carol il/oh
> 
> !


----------



## kehinkle

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, it rained quite a bit last night and now the garden smells lovely.
> Going to a surprise party for a neighbour today so that should be fun. I am just going to pop into town to get her a present.
> Hope everyone is having a good week end.
> Sending healing, calming and peaceful hugs to all who need them.
> 
> Saturdsy photos.....


That Lego creation is impressive!


----------



## angelam

Sorlenna said:


> It's a steel wool scrubbing pad with soap built into it.


Glad you asked Lurker - I was wondering the same. What we in Britain call a Brillo pad. Glad to hear they sharpen the scissors too, I've cut them in half but thought I was ruining the scissors in the process!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful on the food drop!!! So glad that that worked out. Sounds like you will be kept busy at church, that is not a bad thing.  Love and Hugs.


No harm at all in being busy to take one's mind away from one's problems! I think you are about mid-day Kaye? (yesterday!!!!!)


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Just had a visit from Luke and his dad, so an excuse to take more photos on my iPad. I just love this machine!


He must be 0ne soon? My goodness the year has gone fast, looking back!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> lol, lol,
> so he is back with you again- you are getting lots of 'Seth' time! Lucky Nana!


Yes and no he is a pill when the other three are here as well. It is nice to have them all here but they all want undivided attention at the same time.


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Glad you asked Lurker - I was wondering the same. What we in Britain call a Brillo pad. Glad to hear they sharpen the scissors too, I've cut them in half but thought I was ruining the scissors in the process!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes and no he is a pill when the other three are here as well. It is nice to have them all here but they all want undivided attention at the same time.


 :thumbup: Which of course you would love to be able to give them, but I do see the point!


----------



## RookieRetiree

It would have been a lot clearer if they had written it "repeat first "row" of last two rows" rather than have reader wonder first "what"? It could also have been written - repeat second to last row.



Sorlenna said:


> Well, I sat there blinking at it for a minute myself. The wording is a bit odd.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> He must be 0ne soon? My goodness the year has gone fast, looking back!


He's not one until 18th of November.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee is a bit late this morning  formula1 practice :lol:
> Will finish catching up now as long as the teens don't need to go any where.


This is so nice and right on time, cool here today and a nice cup of coffee in such a nice setting is wonderful. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> He's not one until 18th of November.


At that rate he has a good chance of being on his feet unaided by then! My Ben is the 8th November, (4)


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


~~~~~BEAUTIFUL! Very happy colors!


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> Just had a visit from Luke and his dad, so an excuse to take more photos on my iPad. I just love this machine!


And what a charmer he is!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Darling....such a cutie pie. Once they get mobile, nothing is safe from their curious minds and hands.



KateB said:


> Just had a visit from Luke and his dad, so an excuse to take more photos on my iPad. I just love this machine!


----------



## kehinkle

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


Condolences to you and yours.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: Which of course you would love to be able to give them, but I do see the point!


I would love to have time for one on one with them, sadly they have to go home in a couple hours.  When they are all here together it is hard.


----------



## cmaliza

busyworkerbee said:


> Have seen patterned duct tape in Office works recently. Must check hardware store to see what they stock.


~~~~~~~Meijers and Pat Catan's have dozens of kinds of duct tape....I think the brand is called "Duck Tape".  
Carol il/oh


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Just had a visit from Luke and his dad, so an excuse to take more photos on my iPad. I just love this machine!


OH he is getting so big. Seth says aaaaa that's my Luke, he is walking. Ethan asked who Luke was Seth's reply, "my friend". Thought it was sweet.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


~~~Awesome! Green is my favorite color, too!:thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> Busy means good for the exchequer? or have they all been short runs? Sorry for my ignorance of US distances!


Just about 950 miles paid, not counting deadhead which gets paid at a lower rate, only about 240 miles. Today's load will go on next week as it delivers Monday a.m. Not too bad for a short week. Does make for a.nice.check and I get 45% of the mileage $ when I leave the shipper. The rest I get in two weeks.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Kathy and yes Marianne is very please and rightfully proud of hers. She will post a picture (or send it to me to post...LOL) I told her I was impressed especially with her's since she use a black yarn that had little bits of other colors throughout...I'd have gone blind doing that black. She really didn't want to do magic loop so we both used DPNS. 


kehinkle said:


> Nice socks. Is Marianne happy about hers? I decided to take a break from socks to do fingerless mitts. Have about 8 pair of socks, I think. Also need to start on Christmas gifts.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the way Seth helps you...he is such a doll.


NanaCaren said:


> Here you go not SOS brand but same thing. Seth had to hold it down for me in case it moved.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great pictures Kate. It sure won't be long before he is walking...then watch out world...here RUNS Luke!


KateB said:


> Just had a visit from Luke and his dad, so an excuse to take more photos on my iPad. I just love this machine!


----------



## kehinkle

KateB said:


> He's not one until 18th of November.


Just a couple weeks older than Emmett. His is Dec 4th. And Luke is just as cute as Emmett.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Just about 950 miles paid, not counting deadhead which gets paid at a lower rate, only about 240 miles. Today's load will go on next week as it delivers Monday a.m. Not too bad for a short week. Does make for a.nice.check and I get 45% of the mileage $ when I leave the shipper. The rest I get in two weeks.


And did you get lots of knitting time? I once thought of trucking for an income- but I wanted Fale to ride with me- and he was not very willing. I like the idea of big machines- always enjoyed driving tractors- but would have extreme difficulty now getting up and in. It is rather a bummer when you are used to having got around everywhere on foot- I used to walk miles.


----------



## Grannypeg

Queenmum. I am so very sorry for your loss. You are in my heart and prayers. How wonderful you are able to post again.



Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so right Rookie and Sorlenna....I love the designs but they sure could improve on the written directions in this book. quote=RookieRetiree]It would have been a lot clearer if they had written it "repeat first "row" of last two rows" rather than have reader wonder first "what"? It could also have been written - repeat second to last row.[/quote]


----------



## kehinkle

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Kathy and yes Marianne is very please and rightfully proud of hers. She will post a picture (or send it to me to post...LOL) I told her I was impressed especially with her's since she use a black yarn that had little bits of other colors throughout...I'd have gone blind doing that black. She really didn't want to do magic loop so we both used DPNS.


Wow, black yarn for her first socks! No wonder she was having a hard go with it. Hopefully she will choose a bright color next time.


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> And did you get lots of knitting time? I once thought of trucking for an income- but I wanted Fale to ride with me- and he was not very willing. I like the idea of big machines- always enjoyed driving tractors- but would have extreme difficulty now getting up and in. It is rather a bummer when you are used to having got around everywhere on foot- I used to walk miles.


No time for much knitting. Sleep took priority. Hopefully this weekend I will be able to get a couple things started. Wasn't able to print out the patterns while at home because the printer was having an issue. Even after downloading a pdf reader and changing out the ink cartridges, it still didn't want to print right. Cleaned the print head several times but it wouldn't print every line. So, have to use my tablet when I knit.

I drive a cargo van. Think 10 passenger van. Like a church van but with no seats except for driver's.

I used to walk every night after work (second shift) when I was in my 30's. Safe enough at the time but now, I am not sure of. Need to get out more and walk but too lazy, I guess.


----------



## Patches39

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


Please know that we are here for you, when ever you need a friend to talk to, 
And we are good listeners, and we know how to pray too.
Our hearts go out to you and your family. Will be praying for your strength. :-D


----------



## kehinkle

Caught up on this week's. Getting warm here in SL. Hope it isn't much longer for the freight to be loaded. Another 11/2 hrs, if all goes well. Little sleep last night after driving yesterday, so a nap will be in order or at least an early stop. 

Now, need to read the rest of the last TP.

OH Kathy


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> How lucky. I can imagine you are excited to be seeing your son. It will be nice to see pictures of your trip. Are you using a camera another device for the photos.


Hi Caren. I'll be using my digital camera.


----------



## Pontuf

Kate what great pictures! Dear Luke is always smiling! What a wonderful baby!

Thanks for all you do for us at KTP

xO
Pontuf



KateB said:


> Just had a visit from Luke and his dad, so an excuse to take more photos on my iPad. I just love this machine!


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna said:


> Thanks for the morning laugh, Kate--I needed it. I agree the grass looks lovely; I have rocks in the front and dust in the back here!


I suppose green grass is one good product of living with so much rain!


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Just had a visit from Luke and his dad, so an excuse to take more photos on my iPad. I just love this machine!


oh my!!!!! He is so big now, and just as cute, love to see dad time, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> HELP PLEASE Okay folks...working on the Lion hat for GD for Christmas and this pattern is not very clear. Please help me interpret this...I've done what's in blue...
> ...next Row: (WS): k6, p5(7), K19, p5(7), k6
> ...next row: k6, (ML)5(7) times, k19, (ML)5(7) times, k6
> 
> I've done the above ....now it says...
> Rep first of last 2 rows once more
> 
> MY QUESTION: What is considered the "first of last two rows"?


I'd think it was the first one, the one that begins (WS).


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> No time for much knitting. Sleep took priority. Hopefully this weekend I will be able to get a couple things started. Wasn't able to print out the patterns while at home because the printer was having an issue. Even after downloading a pdf reader and changing out the ink cartridges, it still didn't want to print right. Cleaned the print head several times but it wouldn't print every line. So, have to use my tablet when I knit.
> 
> I drive a cargo van. Think 10 passenger van. Like a church van but with no seats except for driver's.
> 
> I used to walk every night after work (second shift) when I was in my 30's. Safe enough at the time but now, I am not sure of. Need to get out more and walk but too lazy, I guess.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Yes and no he is a pill when the other three are here as well. It is nice to have them all here but they all want undivided attention at the same time.


LOL LOL, that why we are so special, we know how to work it, :roll: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


So sorry for your loss, Anne. Hospices are wonderful places and I'm glad they made your final days together as good as possible. Take care of yourself and come back and visit with us often, there's always a listening ear here.


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> Julie it is ' a steel wool' pad with soap in between two layers which is used to scrub pots and pans. Steel wool is very very fine threads of steel (hard to explain) which are sort of woven together and soap put in the middle. When you wet it to work on the pot -- the soap (or cleaning agent which is in the pad) helps clean. I don't have any on hand or I would take a picture. The steel doesn't rust and it is very good for hard scrubbing.
> 
> Help! does anyone have an SOS pad that they could picture and show???
> 
> :shock: :shock: :lol: :thumbup:


They're called Brillo pads over here.


----------



## Pontuf

Such a busy week! Something everyday and evening! I woke up this morning so tired! I think i'm just going to stay in bed today and catch up with KTP. I have been skimming for weeks and just need to stay in bed and catch up with this week's and this new one. I miss you all. Thanks Darowil and Kate and others for taking over for Sam. you do a fabulous job. We all know it takes a lot of time, energy and effort and we all so appreciate it. Lots of love and good wishes to everyone.

XO

Pontuf


----------



## LorettaDuBois

That is a nice pillow and all the air pockets should be better than a Towel :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> TNS - I'm in the UK! Where I'm going is just over 2 hours flight from London. Takes me almost as long to get from home to the airport as the actual flight. I'm flying Ryanair which is one of our (very) cheap airlines. I detest this airline with a vengeance but......it's cheap and it's the only airline that goes to the small town I'm going to! They may be cheap but they charge extra if you want to pre book a seat, extra for priority boarding, extra for travel insurance, extra if you want to check in baggage, extra if your hand luggage is a fraction over the allowed weight or size, extra if you want to book a transfer from the airport.........and so it goes on!! See why it's not my favourite airline!? Sorry - the mere mention of their name gets me going!!


I quite agree (but also use them because they're cheap!!  :roll: ) If you haven't seen this clip you should appreciate it, it's really funny!


----------



## Sorlenna

KateB said:


> I suppose green grass is one good product of living with so much rain!


Yes, although I haven't needed a lawnmower for ten years...truth be told, though, I kind of like mowing. Something about seeing the immediate improvement through physical work is rewarding!


----------



## Lurker 2

Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


----------



## machriste

angelam said:


> TNS - I'm in the UK! Where I'm going is just over 2 hours flight from London. Takes me almost as long to get from home to the airport as the actual flight. I'm flying Ryanair which is one of our (very) cheap airlines. I detest this airline with a vengeance but......it's cheap and it's the only airline that goes to the small town I'm going to! They may be cheap but they charge extra if you want to pre book a seat, extra for priority boarding, extra for travel insurance, extra if you want to check in baggage, extra if your hand luggage is a fraction over the allowed weight or size, extra if you want to book a transfer from the airport.........and so it goes on!! See why it's not my favourite airline!? Sorry - the mere mention of their name gets me going!!


So many airlines are doing the same. But at least Ryanair didn't go with what they once threatened--and that is charging for the use of the loos!!!! Flying just isn't much fun any more.


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> OH he is getting so big. Seth says aaaaa that's my Luke, he is walking. Ethan asked who Luke was Seth's reply, "my friend". Thought it was sweet.


It was!! :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

Bobglory said:


> Hi all! I love the recipes Darowil. I will be trying them both.
> 
> I just finished my first full week of physical therapy for my back. I am seeing some progress so we'll see.
> 
> Yesterday, my PT said she wants me to use a pillow for my back when sitting and this pillow is to be my constant companion. She, ever the thrifty soul, suggested that I take a bath towel, fold it in half, roll it up and then cover it with duct tape.
> 
> Since I have no pressing need to channel Mars by running all over hell's little half acre with a large metallic looking pillow, I balked at this. Then my daughter, ever so helpfully, informed me that duct tape comes in many colors and even multicolored patterns these days. So, not only can I have the best dressed furnace in town, I don't have to have a pillow that could double as a UFO. Win, win in my book.
> 
> So, on the way to therapy today DH and I trot off to Target for a scooter ride and duct tape shopping expedition.
> 
> While zipping through the aisles, I spied of all things, a roll of bubble wrap! I immediately though of my fellow sisters and brothers in the bubble wrap club and then it hit me! Why waste a perfectly good towel when I could simply cover the roll of bubble wrap with hot pink duct tape.
> 
> I don't know what was funnier, the look on DH's face when I held up the bubble wrap and hot pink duct tape or the look on the therapists face when she asked if I made my pillow and I told her what I had in mind....
> 
> Gigi


That is awesome! Does it make noises when you use it?


----------



## Pontuf

Oh Julie i am so sorry!

Pontuf



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


How sad. Was it unexpected?


----------



## jknappva

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


So sorry to hear that sad, sad news. May God comfort you.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Oh Julie i am so sorry!
> 
> Pontuf


It is a bit of a shock- we have been waiting so long for the elderly uncle in Samoa to leave this mortal coil- and suddenly to have one go in the generation below us. Has not really quite sunk in. Poor Fofoa is naturally quite distraught. She is Onosa'i's first sister, then there are the two in Aussie, one brother in Wellington, one in Sydney. Changes the dynamic of the Family- wondering who will come over for the funeral.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> How sad. Was it unexpected?


Totally. The only thing I was aware of the last time I saw him was he had lost a lot of weight.


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit of a shock- we have been waiting so long for the elderly uncle in Samoa to leave this mortal coil- and suddenly to have one go in the generation below us. Has not really quite sunk in. Poor Fofoa is naturally quite distraught. She is Onosa'i's first sister, then there are the two in Aussie, one brother in Wellington, one in Sydney. Changes the dynamic of the Family- wondering who will come over for the funeral.


Oh, no. I am sorry to hear. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Oh, no. I am sorry to hear. {{{HUGS}}}


Thank you so much for that- good thing I had already taken the Beta-blocker- the old ticker is a bit arythmic!


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> Ours have quite a lot of extra chemicals!
> 
> well, more accurately two- (as I look at the packet!) an anti-caking agent, and a preservative- I have no knowledge of the numbers and what they stand for! Isuppose I should google them.


I have learned that the anti-caking agent is a very fine wood pulp that gets added to the cheese so we are eating cheese and wood pulp when we eat it.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you so much for that- good thing I had already taken the Beta-blocker- the old ticker is a bit arythmic!


Take care, shocks like that are not good for anybody. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I have learned that the anti-caking agent is a very fine wood pulp that gets added to the cheese so we are eating cheese and wood pulp when we eat it.


Would not put it past them! We have a lot of wood in NZ!


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Just had a visit from Luke and his dad, so an excuse to take more photos on my iPad. I just love this machine!


Luke is always so cute....I'm totally in love with him!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Take care, shocks like that are not good for anybody. {{{hugs}}}


I have always had issues with this nephew, but you don't wish an untimely death on anyone.


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Glad you asked Lurker - I was wondering the same. What we in Britain call a Brillo pad. Glad to hear they sharpen the scissors too, I've cut them in half but thought I was ruining the scissors in the process!


We also have the brand Brillo here, too.
JuneK


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> I quite agree (but also use them because they're cheap!!  :roll: ) If you haven't seen this clip you should appreciate it, it's really funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Kate. I think I have seen it a long time - I'd forgotten how funny it is!!


----------



## angelam

machriste said:


> So many airlines are doing the same. But at least Ryanair didn't go with what they once threatened--and that is charging for the use of the loos!!!! Flying just isn't much fun any more.


No, but it was publicity for them while it it was being discussed. No such thing as bad publicity!


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


So sorry to hear this, Julie. May God comfort you and all your family.
JuneK


----------



## 81brighteyes

pacer said:


> I have learned that the anti-caking agent is a very fine wood pulp that gets added to the cheese so we are eating cheese and wood pulp when we eat it.


What other awful thing will they be adding next? I am thinking that we cannot trust anything anymore that is packaged.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> So sorry to hear this, Julie. May God comfort you and all your family.
> JuneK


Thanks June! I appreciate that- just trying unsuccessfully to get hold of someone- it is a bit early in the day not quite 7-15 a.m., It will be the rest of the family that this hits hardest. No idea how Fale will react.


----------



## Lurker 2

ooooops done it again!


----------



## pacer

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


So sorry to hear of such a loss. Prayers for you and your family as you deal with the changes in your life. So glad he did not have to suffer long.


----------



## patocenizo

I love all of these, they are a treasure!


Designer1234 said:


> I just found these tips that a friend sent to me. I hope they are useful. I have tried the Dawn dishwashing liquid and it works very well. The alka seltzer works well too.
> 
> TIPS
> Use empty toilet paper roll to store appliance cords. It keeps them neat and
> you can write on the roll what appliance it belongs to.
> ============================================
> For icy door steps in freezing temperatures: Get warm water and put Dawn
> dish washing liquid in it. Pour it all over the steps. They won't refreeze.
> ============================================
> To remove old wax from a glass candle holder - Put it in the freezer for a few
> hours. Then take the candle holder out and turn it upside down. The wax will
> fall out.
> ============================================
> Crayon marks on walls? This works wonderfully! Use a damp rag, dipped in
> baking soda. Comes off with little effort (elbow grease, that is!).
> ============================================
> Permanent marker on appliances/counter tops (like store receipt BLUE!) Put
> rubbing alcohol on paper towel.
> =============================================
> Whenever you purchase a box of S.O.S pads, immediately take a pair
> of scissors and cut each pad into half.
> It is more economical. A box of S.O.S pads will last indefinitely! In fact,
> the
> scissors get "sharpened'' that way!
> =============================================
> Blood stains on clothes? Not to worry! Just pour a little hydrogen peroxide on
> a cloth and proceed to wipe off every drop of blood. Works every time!
> =============================================
> Use vertical strokes when washing windows outside and horizontal for
> inside windows. Then you can tell which side has the streaks. Straight vinegar
> will get outside windows really clean. Don't wash windows on a
> sunny day. They will dry too quickly and will probably streak.
> =============================================
> Spray a bit of perfume on the light bulb in any room to create a lovely light
> scent in each room when the light is turned on.
> =============================================
> Place fabric softener sheets in dresser drawers and your clothes will smell
> freshly washed for weeks to come. You can also do this with towels and
> linen.
> =============================================
> Candles will last a lot longer if placed in the freezer for at least 3 hours
> prior
> to burning.
> =============================================
> To clean artificial flowers, pour some salt into a paper bag and add
> the flowers. Shake vigorously as the salt will absorb all the dust and dirt and
> leave your artificial flowers looking like new! Works like a charm!
> =============================================
> To easily remove burnt on food from your skillet, simply add a drop or two of
> dish soap and enough water to cover bottom of pan. Bring to a boil on stove
> top.
> =============================================
> Spray your TUPPERWARE with nonstick cooking spray before pouring in
> tomato based sauces. No stains.
> =============================================
> Wrap celery in aluminum foil when putting in the refrigerator and it will keep
> for weeks.
> =============================================
> When boiling corn on the cob, add a pinch of sugar to help bring out the
> corn's natural sweetness.
> =============================================
> Cure for headaches: Take a lime, cut it in half, and rub it on your forehead.
> The throbbing will go away.
> =============================================
> Don't throw out all that leftover wine: Freeze into ice cubes for future use
> in
> casseroles and sauces.........
> Left over wine? What's that?
> =============================================
> To get rid of itch from mosquito bites, try applying soap on the area and you
> will experience instant relief.
> =============================================
> Ants, ants, ants everywhere Well, they are said to never cross a chalk line.
> So, get your chalk out and draw a line on the floor or wherever ants tend to
> march. See for yourself.
> =============================================
> Use air-freshener to clean mirrors It does a good job and better still,
> leaves
> a lovely smell to the shine
> =============================================
> When you get a splinter, reach for the scotch tape before resorting
> to tweezers or a needle Simply put the scotch tape over the splinter, and then
> pull it off. Scotch tape removes most splinters painlessly and easily.
> =============================================
> 
> Now look what you can do with Alka Seltzer........
> Clean a toilet. Drop in two Alka Seltzer tablets, wait twenty minutes,
> brush and flush. The citric acid and effervescent action clean vitreous china.
> ================ =============================
> Clean a vase.
> To remove a stain from the bottom of a glass vase or cruet, fill with water
> and
> drop in two Alka Seltzer tablets.
> =============================================
> Polish jewelry.
> Drop two Alka Seltzer tablets into a glass of water and immerse the jewelry
> for two minutes.
> =============================================
> Clean a thermos bottle.
> Fill the bottle with water, drop in four Alka Seltzer tablets, and let soak
> for an
> hour (or longer, if necessary).
> =============================================
> Unclog a drain.
> Clear the sink drain by dropping three Alka Seltzer tablets down
> the drain followed by a cup of Heinz White Vinegar. Wait a few minutes and
> then run the hot water.
> =============================================
> Burn your fingers?
> Pour soy sauce over it and the burning sensation will immediately stop
> (and you have a good chance of not blistering, too.) I don't know why, but it
> just works.


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


  oh my so sorry, prayers going up for you and family


----------



## Grannypeg

Oh Julie, I am so sorry. Must be quite a shock. Prayers being said.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit of a shock- we have been waiting so long for the elderly uncle in Samoa to leave this mortal coil- and suddenly to have one go in the generation below us. Has not really quite sunk in. Poor Fofoa is naturally quite distraught. She is Onosa'i's first sister, then there are the two in Aussie, one brother in Wellington, one in Sydney. Changes the dynamic of the Family- wondering who will come over for the funeral.


----------



## RookieRetiree

So sorry to hear...is this on Fale's side of the family or yours? My deepest condolences.

I read further and know now that this is Fale's nephew - I'm sure the niece is particularly upset...she will be the only one in NZ now besides you. Hope you are successful at getting a phone number that reaches someone. My deepest sympathies to the family..and hugs. A big weight loss like that can surely be an indicator that something was definitely going on with him.



Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> oh my so sorry, prayers going up for you and family


Thanks Patches- it is a bit of a shock- he only just got back from Samoa on Monday from being at his Gt Uncle's funeral. Now I can't get hold of anyone to help. Not a hundred percent sure of the protocol.


----------



## pacer

Finally caught up, but need to get ready to go to a college football game. Taking my oldest DS who does not watch tv or sports so he is taking his gameboy with him. He will watch the band perform as he does like his music and performs in a symphonic band at another college that allows community members to perform with the college students. He really enjoys it and does well. Finished another pair of mittens this morning. Have another pair half finished so want to get those done this weekend.

Gagesmom....I love your scarf. The colors and design are beautiful.

Julie...so sorry to hear of the loss of the nephew. I am happy to hear that you got some much needed food to put in the cupboard. Getting a church knitting group together will be a nice social outlet for you. SO happy to hear that the ladies want to learn.

Gwen...Love the socks. 

Shirley...thanks for sharing the helpful hints. I need to check out the new workshop but have not had the time yet. I make a lot of baby sweaters so I am always looking for simple, but different patterns to make to break up the boredom that settles in on making the same thing.

Betty...Your avatar is lovely. I enjoy seeing your smile with your posts.

Thoughts of God's blessings for each of you as you go about your day or evening. Take care. Time to get ready to leave again.


----------



## Pontuf

Ann you and your family are in my prayers

XO

pontuf



Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Oh Julie, I am so sorry. Must be quite a shock. Prayers being said.


Thanks, Grannypeg! I must admit it was not what I was expecting today to bring.


----------



## Pontuf

Also called Brillo pads



Designer1234 said:


> Julie it is ' a steel wool' pad with soap in between two layers which is used to scrub pots and pans. Steel wool is very very fine threads of steel (hard to explain) which are sort of woven together and soap put in the middle. When you wet it to work on the pot -- the soap (or cleaning agent which is in the pad) helps clean. I don't have any on hand or I would take a picture. The steel doesn't rust and it is very good for hard scrubbing.
> 
> Help! does anyone have an SOS pad that they could picture and show???
> 
> :shock: :shock: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> So sorry to hear...is this on Fale's side of the family or yours? My deepest condolences.
> 
> I read further and know now that this is Fale's nephew - I'm sure the niece is particularly upset...she will be the only one in NZ now besides you. Hope you are successful at getting a phone number that reaches someone. My deepest sympathies to the family..and hugs. A big weight loss like that can surely be an indicator that something was definitely going on with him.


I remember wondering what had caused it- he was diabetic amongst other things. Thanks Rookie- my major concern is how this affects Fale.


----------



## martina

Sorry that you have more bad news Julie. I hope that you are able to get some info on what the protocol is, and that you are able to get in touch with Fale's medical team to check on his condition. Trust that you will be able to manage while you are away. It is great that the church is able to help you in return for your knitting instruction. You are in my prayers as are all who need them.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie...so sorry to hear of the loss of the nephew. I am happy to hear that you got some much needed food to put in the cupboard. Getting a church knitting group together will be a nice social outlet for you. SO happy to hear that the ladies want to learn.


Dear Pacer, thanks! It is always a shock when someone dies young - in their 50's is young.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Sorry that you have more bad news Julie. I hope that you are able to get some info on what the protocol is, and that you are able to get in touch with Fale's medical team to check on his condition. Trust that you will be able to manage while you are away. It is great that the church is able to help you in return for your knitting instruction. You are in my prayers as are all who need them.


Thanks Martina- I am just on my way down to the house!


----------



## Pontuf

i have been reading since the beginning all morning and haven't Seen any

pictures of the socks. anyone know what page they are on?

pontuf

quote=kehinkle]Nice socks. Is Marianne happy about hers? I decided to take a break from socks to do fingerless mitts. Have about 8 pair of socks, I think. Also need to start on Christmas gifts.[/quote]


----------



## Pontuf

i have been reading since the beginning all morning and haven't Seen any

pictures of the socks. anyone know what page they are on?

pontuf

quote=kehinkle]Nice socks. Is Marianne happy about hers? I decided to take a break from socks to do fingerless mitts. Have about 8 pair of socks, I think. Also need to start on Christmas gifts.[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Hi Caren. I'll be using my digital camera.


Hi angelam. Once the pictures have been downloaded, I find it easiest to put the pictures I plan on posting onto my desktop. I find this easier then looking through all my photos.


----------



## Railyn

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


I am sorry for your loss and prays for your family.


----------



## Bobglory

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


I am so sorry Julie. I will be keeping you, Fale and family in prayer.

No need to respond, just know you are in my thoughts.

Hugs.

Gigi


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Hi angelam. Once the pictures have been downloaded, I find it easiest to put the pictures I plan on posting onto my desktop. I find this easier then looking through all my photos.


Thanks Caren. I'll try that. It's about time I got to grips with this technology!


----------



## Lurker 2

Railyn said:


> I am sorry for your loss and prays for your family.


I am sort of insulated- I never much liked him, for very good reason- which it is not right to elaborate. It is the family who will be grieving, and their loss is quite genuine. My major concern is how my husband will take the news, on top of the Uncle dying about a month back.
But thank you for the prayers!


----------



## Bobglory

pacer said:


> That is awesome! Does it make noises when you use it?


Not a sound, thank God.

You know, that never occurred to me .... Imagine how funny it would be if every time I leaned back the sound of popping corn came from the area of my backside, or heaven forbid the sound of "air escaping...

On the subject of sounds escaping at the wrong time, we attended a wake for a friends father the other night. As we walk (or in my case gimp) into the viewing room, my phone starts to ring. As luck would have it, my ringtone happened to be "Smoke On the Water".

You can imagine the looks I got from my fellow mourners, especially given that the viewing was held at a crematorium....

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> Not a sound, thank God.
> 
> You know, that never occurred to me .... Imagine how funny it would be if every time I leaned back the sound of popping corn came from the area of my backside, or heaven forbid the sound of "air escaping...
> 
> On the subject of sounds escaping at the wrong time, we attended a wake for a friends father the other night. As we walk (or in my case gimp) into the viewing room, my phone starts to ring. As luck would have it, my ringtone happened to be "Smoke On the Water".
> 
> You can imagine the looks I got from my fellow mourners, especially given that the viewing was held at a crematorium....
> 
> Gigi


I don't know the song- but oh dear! and thank you for your kind thoughts expressed earlier!


----------



## Poledra65

Dornar said:


> Here are two pictures of me as a toddler.


Wonderful pictures!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Hello my precious sisters and brothers,
> I have been lurking, just havent posted. I have been sick with some kind of stomach bug, so havent been real spiffy. My shoulder (left) is still giving my fits with pain but I just rub the Voltaren on and take Tylenol as needed.
> Jim had his cardiac catheterization and Dr. told him that sometime between his bypass, the osteomelitits, and now he has had a heart attack. The artery behind the heart is 80% blocked but is too risky to try and repair. He has put him on Plavix blood thinner, aspirin, and a form of nitroglycerin.
> Angie is leaving Monday to go to Mayo in Minnesota. All her tests will be repeated and on Tuesday she will meet with the Dr and get the results and prognosis. I am so praying we get good news. Selfishly, I need to be home. I think one reason I have been so sick is I had just reached my limit. Dont need to sound so awful.
> 
> Will close my book..Sorry I took up so much space.. Hate my Avatar. Am trying to replace it but dont know how to do it with my web cam or my phone. God Bless..Betty
> 
> :


Hope and pray that you get good news from the Mayo for Angie, and that your DH has success with the medications and that he has no further heart attacks. I do hope that you get sometime at home and can rest and feel much better. 
I personally love your avatar, you have such a beautiful smile.


----------



## Lurker 2

It was again not quite what I had expected, but I just spoke with Lupe- who naturally is grieving her brother- Fale is at the other house, and their phone is dis-connected- so I can't speak with him. But at least the communication line has been opened.Who knows what may eventuate.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hope and pray that you get good news from the Mayo for Angie, and that your DH has success with the medications and that he has no further heart attacks. I do hope that you get sometime at home and can rest and feel much better.
> I personally love your avatar, you have such a beautiful smile.


I fully agree, I think Betty's smile is so beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Thanks Caren. I'll try that. It's about time I got to grips with this technology!


 You are most welcome. Took me a while to figure things out, now that the teens are back in school I have to do these things myself. Now that I know the basics I have been playing around with it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Heartfelt prayers being sent to you Julie on your loss. Also for Fale.



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit of a shock- we have been waiting so long for the elderly uncle in Samoa to leave this mortal coil- and suddenly to have one go in the generation below us. Has not really quite sunk in. Poor Fofoa is naturally quite distraught. She is Onosa'i's first sister, then there are the two in Aussie, one brother in Wellington, one in Sydney. Changes the dynamic of the Family- wondering who will come over for the funeral.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Do you expect possibly Fale coming for the funeral?


Lurker 2 said:


> I remember wondering what had caused it- he was diabetic amongst other things. Thanks Rookie- my major concern is how this affects Fale.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


Those look great!! So glad that Marianne and her mom are both doing fine, can't wait to see her socks also. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Heartfelt prayers being sent to you Julie on your loss. Also for Fale.


It is a case of for every ill, there is some good. I got over my fear of Lupe's anger, she picked up the phone when I rang- she was a bit on the defensive, but I hope I sounded sincere when I was commenting on her loss. She will have very mixed feelings because Onosa'i took the major responsibility for the family when their parents died. His was a rule by the rod household.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> It is expected that you would feel anxious after everything that has expired. I would feel the same in your place.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Do you expect possibly Fale coming for the funeral?


I am hoping he will come over- if he does at the very least I want him to meet Rufus' new Owners, so he can see that he is being well looked after. Rufus was always his favourite dog- he likes them big! If he is to come here, I will have to get the filters for the vacuum cleaner, already there is so much Ringo fluff since Friday!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't know the song- but oh dear! and thank you for your kind thoughts expressed earlier!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Page 6 Pontuf.


Pontuf said:


> i have been reading since the beginning all morning and haven't Seen any
> 
> pictures of the socks. anyone know what page they are on?
> 
> pontuf
> 
> quote=kehinkle]Nice socks. Is Marianne happy about hers? I decided to take a break from socks to do fingerless mitts. Have about 8 pair of socks, I think. Also need to start on Christmas gifts.


[/quote]


----------



## Poledra65

Bobglory said:


> Not a sound, thank God.
> 
> You know, that never occurred to me .... Imagine how funny it would be if every time I leaned back the sound of popping corn came from the area of my backside, or heaven forbid the sound of "air escaping...
> 
> On the subject of sounds escaping at the wrong time, we attended a wake for a friends father the other night. As we walk (or in my case gimp) into the viewing room, my phone starts to ring. As luck would have it, my ringtone happened to be "Smoke On the Water".
> 
> You can imagine the looks I got from my fellow mourners, especially given that the viewing was held at a crematorium....
> 
> Gigi


Oh my! :XD: :XD: That would indeed be an "interesting" moment or three. lol But I bet most of the were quietly laughing, especially after they got into their cars.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUwEIt9ez7M


Thanks Kaye- I like it!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


Oh dear, I do hope that Fale doesn't take it too badly(I'm sure no one can take this news well, but...) I hope that they are able to get all the logistics and arrangements made, and that they let you know what is going on. Hugs and I hope you are doing okay with it all.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Kaye- I like it!


 :thumbup: One of my favorites.


----------



## jheiens

Pacer, what kind of noodles are you referring to which have wood pulp in the noodles? My recent research indicates that the pulp is used only in the exterior side of the packaging cups for the brands you cook and eat from the cup used as the serving vessel.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, I do hope that Fale doesn't take it too badly(I'm sure no one can take this news well, but...) I hope that they are able to get all the logistics and arrangements made, and that they let you know what is going on. Hugs and I hope you are doing okay with it all.


That is my biggest concern- especially coming so soon after the death of Tupa'u, (the elderly uncle) when his wishes were not listened to.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Pacer, what kind of noodles are you referring to which have wood pulp in the noodles? My recent research indicates that the pulp is used only in the exterior side of the packaging cups for the brands you cook and eat from the cup used as the serving vessel.
> 
> Ohio Joy


We were talking of grated cheese (ready grated), Joy! Possibly they use the same substance!

According to my packet it is food additive number, 460, I hope these things are consistent from country to country!

Our register has it as 'cellulose microcrystaline and powdered - anti-caking -sounds like wood to me!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> That is my biggest concern- especially coming so soon after the death of Tupa'u, (the elderly uncle) when his wishes were not listened to.


I can understand why you are concerned.


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> I just love Thornton's toffee and had to buy some when we found a Thornton's shop in Elgin while we were away. DH prefers fudge so he got that and now he has just come through to complain that he has just found a bit of toffee in his hair and a piece stuck to his shirt and (I quote) I haven't even got any ******* toffee! Don't think he was too impressed when I replied, "Well don't complain, you have now!"


ROFL!! I love fudge, no nuts best thing ever thats chocolate!


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> You are most welcome. Took me a while to figure things out, now that the teens are back in school I have to do these things myself. Now that I know the basics I have been playing around with it.


I think thats the best way to learn anything with computers - just keep playing around with it. My problem is I just keep leaving it until I need it and then expect to pick it all up in five minutes.


----------



## KateB

They are on page 6.



Pontuf said:


> i have been reading since the beginning all morning and haven't Seen any
> 
> pictures of the socks. anyone know what page they are on?
> 
> pontuf
> 
> quote=kehinkle]Nice socks. Is Marianne happy about hers? I decided to take a break from socks to do fingerless mitts. Have about 8 pair of socks, I think. Also need to start on Christmas gifts.


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I can understand why you are concerned.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Sandy

Great recipes darowil! I love Shepard's pie. Just a quick check in to get the notices. It is a very cloudy day todday and waiting for the sun to appear we have had a lot of rain the last few days. Next week is supposed to be warm again. Very long week since school started this week and we have quite a few problem children this year. Oh well one week down.


----------



## Grannypeg

If Fale comes over Julie, would there be a possibility of him staying?



Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping he will come over- if he does at the very least I want him to meet Rufus' new Owners, so he can see that he is being well looked after. Rufus was always his favourite dog- he likes them big! If he is to come here, I will have to get the filters for the vacuum cleaner, already there is so much Ringo fluff since Friday!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> If Fale comes over Julie, would there be a possibility of him staying?


According to Lupe- if he does come he will be staying at the other house- personally I think Fale will have another point of view- although it does depend what line Lupe has been taking with him of late.


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit of a shock- we have been waiting so long for the elderly uncle in Samoa to leave this mortal coil- and suddenly to have one go in the generation below us. Has not really quite sunk in. Poor Fofoa is naturally quite distraught. She is Onosa'i's first sister, then there are the two in Aussie, one brother in Wellington, one in Sydney. Changes the dynamic of the Family- wondering who will come over for the funeral.


So sorry, Julie!!


----------



## Lurker 2

I just took a photo of the little scarf I am wearing today- completed it in 2011- from some of my haul of yarns from John Lewis in Glasgow (Scotland).
Have posted it elsewhere- so thought I might as well share it with the Tea Party!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> So sorry, Julie!!


Life and Death- death is the only real certainty we have once we are born- I am feeling a bit up in the air though- more that I am worrying for Fale- and cannot contact him.


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took a photo of the little scarf I am wearing today- completed it in 2011- from some of my haul of yarns from John Lewis in Glasgow (Scotland).
> Have posted it elsewhere- so thought I might as well share it with the Tea Party!


Simply beautiful...very lovely, indeed!!!


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> Life and Death- death is the only real certainty we have once we are born- I am feeling a bit up in the air though- more that I am worrying for Fale- and cannot contact him.


I totally understand. Here's hoping you will be in touch soon!!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> Simply beautiful...very lovely, indeed!!!


It is so light- and lovely to wear- one of my favourite pieces- I won't give this one away- although I would be prepared to knit another for someone!


----------



## Lurker 2

gottastch said:


> I totally understand. Here's hoping you will be in touch soon!!


That is my hope!


----------



## oddball

Lurker 2 said:


> Life and Death- death is the only real certainty we have once we are born- I am feeling a bit up in the air though- more that I am worrying for Fale- and cannot contact him.


My thoughts are with you Julie. Sending you ((((((HUGS)))))) xx


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> My thoughts are with you Julie. Sending you ((((((HUGS)))))) xx


Thanks Lin! It is odd weather too- swinging from cloudy to sunny and back again. Sunny at the moment- Ringo is chasing cats.
I have a couple of chickens in the slow cooker- they were fresh- so I thought I better cook them up- as a curry that is sort of a 'kitchen sink' variety- just what came to hand- this was all before I took Fofoa's phone call at 6-30 a.m., you don't expect good news that early in the day!
Hugs for you!


----------



## Grannypeg

That's beautiful Julie.



Lurker 2 said:


> I just took a photo of the little scarf I am wearing today- completed it in 2011- from some of my haul of yarns from John Lewis in Glasgow (Scotland).
> Have posted it elsewhere- so thought I might as well share it with the Tea Party!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> That's beautiful Julie.


It is a lovely yarn to wear too!


----------



## gagesmom

It is 7pm here and supper is done and dishes are washed.

Ann, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband. My thoughts are with you.

Julie I am sorry to hear of your loss as well. I hope you get to be in touch with Fale. I love the scarf too.

Progress on the scarf...


----------



## Grannypeg

Love the colours - is that Mosaic yarn?

Progress on the scarf...[/quote]


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took a photo of the little scarf I am wearing today- completed it in 2011- from some of my haul of yarns from John Lewis in Glasgow (Scotland).
> Have posted it elsewhere- so thought I might as well share it with the Tea Party!


Beautiful, so cloud like, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> It is 7pm here and supper is done and dishes are washed.
> 
> Ann, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> Julie I am sorry to hear of your loss as well. I hope you get to be in touch with Fale. I love the scarf too.
> 
> Progress on the scarf...


The colours are quite something, aren't they? It is looking lovely!
I am ambivalent as to how I feel- but you don't wish death on someone- at least I always feel it will come back to bite you.


----------



## gagesmom

Yes it is Bernat Mosaic-Psychedelic colorway. It is so pretty


Grannypeg said:


> Love the colours - is that Mosaic yarn?
> 
> Progress on the scarf...


[/quote]


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful, so cloud like, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It feels like wearing a warm cloud!


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> It is 7pm here and supper is done and dishes are washed.
> 
> Ann, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> Julie I am sorry to hear of your loss as well. I hope you get to be in touch with Fale. I love the scarf too.
> 
> Progress on the scarf...


Very nice, lovely color.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> It feels like wearing a warm cloud!


That is exactly how it looks, it is really lovely.


----------



## gagesmom

Patches, Martina how are ya doing?


----------



## Queenmum

Julie, I'm sorry for another difficulty in your life. Hope Fale isn't too distressed and that there might be an opportunity for you to see him.


----------



## martina

gagesmom said:


> Patches, Martina how are ya doing?


I am fine , thanks. Had a good couple of days, I have received an invitation to a Christmas meal at a local hotel with friends, very early I. Know but they get booked up very quickly. Then I went in town today with a friend that I haven't seen for a couple of months . Got home and had a phone call from another friend and we are going into town on Monday morning. No viewers for the house yet, but I am still hoping. I hope you get all your house business settled soon. The uncertainty isn't helping you, so take good care of yourself.


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Martina, sounds as though you have been having fun and enjoying the company of good friends. I hope we get the house business settled soon too. I want to be moved and settled in before Christmas if possible. I don't really want to be moving in the snow.


martina said:


> I am fine , thanks. Had a good couple of days, I have received an invitation to a Christmas meal at a local hotel with friends, very early I. Know but they get booked up very quickly. Then I went in town today with a friend that I haven't seen for a couple of months . Got home and had a phone call from another friend and we are going into town on Monday morning. No viewers for the house yet, but I am still hoping. I hope you get all your house business settled soon. The uncertainty isn't helping you, so take good care of yourself.


 :-D


----------



## gagesmom

Signing off for now and I will be back later on. Hope to get more of my scarf done. I have a few planned now. One for a friend going back to school, one for Mom for Christmas, one for me.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> That is exactly how it looks, it is really lovely.


I have some other colours of the same yarn- which I must get around to knitting up- possibly also in the 'fishtail' not 100% sure of that though!


----------



## Pontuf

Gwen thanks for sending me to page 6. I love your socks and your yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2

Queenmum said:


> Julie, I'm sorry for another difficulty in your life. Hope Fale isn't too distressed and that there might be an opportunity for you to see him.


Pretty much what I am thinking too!


----------



## Pontuf

Betty I know Mayo will be able to help Angie. Mayo in Scottsdale saved my MIL 's life a couple times. Unfortunately they have dropped most insurance programs and do not accept my Blue Cross AZ.but many of their doctors have left and opened their own practices and clinics which is good too.


----------



## RookieRetiree

When I saw those additional colors in the yarn bowl, I couldn't imagine how they would look with the colors aleady knitted. Wow...that is really going to be a splendid scarf...I love using the colorways because the designers know much more about color than I do. Gorgeous.



gagesmom said:


> It is 7pm here and supper is done and dishes are washed.
> 
> Ann, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> Julie I am sorry to hear of your loss as well. I hope you get to be in touch with Fale. I love the scarf too.
> 
> Progress on the scarf...


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Patches, Martina how are ya doing?


Great, and you :-D love your work :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> We were talking of grated cheese (ready grated), Joy! Possibly they use the same substance!
> 
> According to my packet it is food additive number, 460, I hope these things are consistent from country to country!
> 
> Our register has it as 'cellulose microcrystaline and powdered - anti-caking -sounds like wood to me!


Julie, I did some quick research and found what you were referring to in the grated cheese. All plants are composed of cellulose not just trees. So, any plant fiber could be powdered and used as an anti-caking substance and it must meet Food Safety codes and practices. I doubt that any one is poisoning our foods with tree by-products. The trees would be much more difficult to replace and with all the pre-packaged foodstuffs so many buy these days, we would surely be destroying even more forest than we are already. IMHO

Ohio Joy


----------



## Grandmapaula

Hi, everyone! Boy, 26 pages to read!! I've been really busy with our church bake sale and community yard sale - haven't had a chance to be on the computer for a couple days. Going to start reading, but I bet I'll be asleep in about 10 minutes. Maybe I'll just go to bed and catch up tomorrow! Anyway, know that you, my dear sisters, are always in my thoughts and prayers. Love, Paula


----------



## Miss Pam

Hi everyone. Finally checking in. 26 pages to read. Will work on catching up. Hope you've had a great Saturday.


----------



## Spider

Ann, condolences on the loss of your husband. A lot of hugs and support here for you.
Julie, so sorry about your families loss. 
Love the scaves, both so pretty and so useful.


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone! I think most of you have followed the wonderful tunisian and tunisian entralac projects of *John Dornan*.

_I just opened a completely new thread in the hightlight topics on the workshop section to feature his work_.

He didn't feel he wanted to teach a class but was very happy that we wanted to show it on the section.

Go to the section link under any of my posts and click on 'john Dornan' (It will be one of the highlighted topics at the top of the page, not in the workshops.

I think his work is so outstanding and it is all over KP so it will be good to have it gathered together in one place-- we won't put all the different posts in but I will take his information and put it in our thread.

I hope you will check it out. I have managed to put in pictures up until 2011 although there are more - I just want people to have a taste.

let me know what you think about it -- it is a new idea -- and I just might look for other especially talented people who are outstanding and feature them. not sure about that but it is a thought.

What do you all think?

Here is the direct link, which will make it easier - but usually go in the Section to find it please

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198483-1.html


----------



## Bobglory

I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.

Gigi


----------



## darowil

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


So sorry about your husband- but like you said it was much better for him to go quickly- and in relative comfort as well. Glad the hospice was able to do what they aim to do for families.


----------



## darowil

Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


Thats a trifle high! Prayers going up


----------



## Miss Pam

Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


Oh my goodness. I hope they get her heart calmed down quickly. Prayers on the way.


----------



## martina

Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


Prayers said.


----------



## darowil

kehinkle said:


> Ok, thought I could catch up but it isn't happening. I still have lazt week's to read.
> 
> Was a busy week workwise. Picked up a load near home on Tues that went to Louisville, KY. Wed picked one up in Madison, IN that went to Urbana, OH. Thurs, to Dayton, OH going to Greenville, OH then back to Dayton going to Marion, OH. Fri picked up in Elyria, OH going to Terra Haute, IN. Had just finished that one and they called for one today in St Louis, MO. Drove to SL last night and came to get the load. They are having probs with their material and machines, so am still waiting on my 11 am pickup. Doesn't deliver until Mon in East Moline, IL.
> 
> So, breakfast of miso soup, crackers and the last of the chopped salad I made yesterday. It was just fresh veggies (carrots, cucumber, zucchini, cherry tomatoes, cauliflower and broccoli with a dressing of ginger, cayenne pepper, honey, cider vinegar and water.) Just was told.that it could be two more hours wait. Oh, well, stuff happens. Have iced tea and knitting I can do.
> 
> Have been working on the wristlet in the round but decided to frog it and put it on smaller needles. So, total rework of pattern. These are mine so no big deal about when I get them finished.
> 
> Back to reading this weeks TP.
> 
> OH Kathy


If you just read this weeks you will probably pick up the most important points from last week! And go back to last weeks if you get time.
You wanted some bigger jobs you said to [ay to the bills. SOunds like you've managed to pay some bills from this weeks efforts. Just as well you have something to do while you sit and wait for loads- you seem to do that a fair bit (for the load to be ready like now, not for a job to come available for you)


----------



## mjs

angelam said:


> Glad you asked Lurker - I was wondering the same. What we in Britain call a Brillo pad. Glad to hear they sharpen the scissors too, I've cut them in half but thought I was ruining the scissors in the process!


Brillo has been the big name here too.


----------



## pacer

jheiens said:


> Julie, I did some quick research and found what you were referring to in the grated cheese. All plants are composed of cellulose not just trees. So, any plant fiber could be powdered and used as an anti-caking substance and it must meet Food Safety codes and practices. I doubt that any one is poisoning our foods with tree by-products. The trees would be much more difficult to replace and with all the pre-packaged foodstuffs so many buy these days, we would surely be destroying even more forest than we are already. IMHO
> 
> Ohio Joy


I worked with someone a few years back whose boyfriend worked at a plant that made the really fine wood pulp that is used to prevent grated cheese from sticking. That is how I learned that information. It is nice to know what is in our food so that we can decide if we are okay consuming it. I know that it has to pass gov't standards in order to be used and we do buy shredded cheese.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> It actually lasted about 5 hours and then the heavens opened!


Heavens opening is not so bad if you have had a fair bit of sunshine first. And you are in Scotland afterall so what do you expect the heavens to do?


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Yes and no he is a pill when the other three are here as well. It is nice to have them all here but they all want undivided attention at the same time.


Which I'm sure you manage. So easy to do :-D :-D :-D


----------



## pacer

Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


How frightening. Prayers being said.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers being sent and many many hugs.



Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## pacer

Bobglory said:


> Not a sound, thank God.
> 
> You know, that never occurred to me .... Imagine how funny it would be if every time I leaned back the sound of popping corn came from the area of my backside, or heaven forbid the sound of "air escaping...
> 
> On the subject of sounds escaping at the wrong time, we attended a wake for a friends father the other night. As we walk (or in my case gimp) into the viewing room, my phone starts to ring. As luck would have it, my ringtone happened to be "Smoke On the Water".
> 
> You can imagine the looks I got from my fellow mourners, especially given that the viewing was held at a crematorium....
> 
> Gigi


Oh my! At least the phone ringing was yours and not the deceased's.


----------



## pacer

Left the football game after the half time activities. Had quite a long walk to get to the parking lot that we parked in, but got home before DH had to go in to work. Had a wonderful time visiting with coworkers and friends. 

Gagesmom...that scarf design and color patterning are beautiful. You are doing nice work.

Julie...Your scarf is beautiful as well. So hoping you will get a chance to see Fale this upcoming week.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


How terrible. I'll keep reading for more info which I'm sure you'll give when you are able.


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> I quite agree (but also use them because they're cheap!!  :roll: ) If you haven't seen this clip you should appreciate it, it's really funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was very funny.


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> I have learned that the anti-caking agent is a very fine wood pulp that gets added to the cheese so we are eating cheese and wood pulp when we eat it.


Extra fibre always useful!


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW! You go girl! That is going to be so pretty! Is it a pattern you can share? Or a link to it?


gagesmom said:


> It is 7pm here and supper is done and dishes are washed.
> 
> Ann, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> Julie I am sorry to hear of your loss as well. I hope you get to be in touch with Fale. I love the scarf too.
> 
> Progress on the scarf...


----------



## Gweniepooh

A cloud is just how I was going to describe your scarf! It is so lovely and delicate.


Lurker 2 said:


> It feels like wearing a warm cloud!


----------



## Gweniepooh

From my lips to God's ear as we speak. 


Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## Miss Pam

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took a photo of the little scarf I am wearing today- completed it in 2011- from some of my haul of yarns from John Lewis in Glasgow (Scotland).
> Have posted it elsewhere- so thought I might as well share it with the Tea Party!


It is absolutely lovely.


----------



## Railyn

There are so many hurting people and families tonight (Texas Time) and know that you are loved by many and have many prayers assending for you.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello My Precious Sisters and Brothers
I have written you a long post twice and lost it. Will try again. I am halfway through the posts so if I forget someone, please chalk it up to sometimers disease and forgive me.
ANN..My sincerest condolences on the loss of your DH. I am so grateful he was given mercy and passed away peacefully. Hospice is wonderful when you need help. They were wonderful tGo me when I was caring for Mom. Prayers will continue for you to find comfort and am wrapping you in the wings of Angels
DAROWIL..thank you so much for keeping us going and as Kaye says, Making sure all the children play nice. LOL. The recipes were awesome and for sure will make Shepherds Pie one day this week. Had hoped to start housecleaning but too much going on
POLEDRA/KAYEare you through with your renovation My daughter and I painted the entire house one summer (before my back was so bad).It is hard work but the finished product is worth it
JYNX/DREANWEAVERPraying for you to go home soon and recoup in your own bed. So much better out of the hospital. So glad for answered prayer and that surgery went so well.
ANGORA/DARALENE.I hope you post your blanket. All your knitting is a treat to see. Hope you havent overdone pushing yourself so.
GAGESMOM.your scarf is beautiful. I love the colorway and the pattern. You are doing a great job and your Mom is gonna love it. Praying for your housing situation and the future. God always has a plan
Spider.Sweetie, you are always on my heart and in my prayers for work and a better future. We will never abandon you and always have your back
GWENI know you are hurting but hang on there is gonna be joy in the morning. Once they have corrected the cervical spine you are gonna wake up with no pain. The nurses literally made me take a pain shot, but I really didnt need it. With the first surgery I had a neck brace. With the second, I didnt. Never had problem getting up and down. Have you surrounded by Angels and praying for this pain to be over soon. Your sock rocks! I am working on my third pair. The other night I ripped out the heel turn three times. I finally put it up. Tonight I zipped through it. Will pick up gusset stitches tomorrow
MARIANNE.You are always covered in pray and wrapped in wings of the Angels. I know you are wearing yourself thin taking care of Mom. I did it and would do it again in a heartbeat just to get a hug from my Mom.will be looking for a picture of your sock! I love the 11 & 12 circular. I follow Erics pattern but use two circs instead of the dpns for the toe decreases
RAILYN/MARILYN .I am so very sorry your so called friend hurt you so badly. My sister had her identity stolen, so I know the anguish you are going through. Praying for better days for you
SUGAR/SUGAR.praying the rough patch you are going through is gonna smoohe out soon
KATHY/GOTTASTCH..You will always be a master knitter to me. I love seeing all your beautiful work. I am so glad you are feeling better
Jim and I went to a steak supper for the Kitchen Workers tonight. It was so good We had steak, baked potatoes, green salad and a big selection of deserts. It was so good to be amongst friends. Church tomorrow. Monday we go to Madison to spend the day with out baby daughter, Kelsey and go watch out grandson play football and Thursday we have to go to school for grandparents day with two of our grandchildren. Busy week. Think I will just start housecleaning next week. It is so hard to clean house when so much is going on. I clean one to two rooms a day until I get the whole house done. I cant clean the whole house in one day like I did when I was young.
Will end this book and wish you a good nights sleep and wonderful days starting tomorrow for all of you. Much love, my family.Betty



----------



## Grannypeg

Oh my goodness, that is scary. Prayers coming that she will be okay.



Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


----------



## derfer

What is gravy powder? Is it flower. Or corn starch . Maybe something like.


----------



## Designer1234

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I think most of you have followed the wonderful tunisian and tunisian entralac projects of *John Dornan*.
> 
> _I just opened a completely new thread in the hightlight topics on the workshop section to feature his work_.
> 
> He didn't feel he wanted to teach a class but was very happy that we wanted to show it on the section.
> 
> Go to the section link under any of my posts and click on 'John Dornan' (It will be one of the highlighted topics at the top of the page, not in the workshops.
> 
> I think his work is so outstanding and it is all over KP so it will be good to have it gathered together in one place-- we won't put all the different posts in but I will take his information and put it in our thread.
> 
> I hope you will check it out. I have managed to put in pictures up until 2011 although there are more - I just want people to have a taste.
> 
> let me know what you think about it -- it is a new idea -- and I just might look for other especially talented people who are outstanding and feature them. not sure about that but it is a thought.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Here is the direct link, which will make it easier - but usually go in the Section to find it please
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198483-1.html


I just worked on this topic some more and posted more pictures. * I really hope you will check it out. I think his work is absolutely outstandings. He doesn't make patterns he just tries different things but the results are out of this world in my opinion*.


----------



## Junelouise

angelam said:


> TNS - I'm in the UK! Where I'm going is just over 2 hours flight from London. Takes me almost as long to get from home to the airport as the actual flight. I'm flying Ryanair which is one of our (very) cheap airlines. I detest this airline with a vengeance but......it's cheap and it's the only airline that goes to the small town I'm going to! They may be cheap but they charge extra if you want to pre book a seat, extra for priority boarding, extra for travel insurance, extra if you want to check in baggage, extra if your hand luggage is a fraction over the allowed weight or size, extra if you want to book a transfer from the airport.........and so it goes on!! See why it's not my favourite airline!? Sorry - the mere mention of their name gets me going!!


All our airlines in Canada are getting just as bad.

June


----------



## gagesmom

Gigi prayers coming your way from Canada.

Designer I am going to check out John's work right now.

Gwen it is the Shimmer Wave Scarf on Ravelry.


----------



## Junelouise

Lurker 2 said:


> Like when you have managed to burn the noodles- as I did a couple of days ago ( it was a mix of tomato spinach cauliflower broccoli and noodles, and where it 'caught' was actually quite tasty, I use those green scotchbrite pads- or el cheapo pads, because ours are obviously not steel they rust quite badly! Even the soap impregnated ones!


Mine rust terrible here too! I heard if you put them in a ziplock bag and put them in the freezer they will not rust. Have to try that. What I do is cut them in half before I use them, that way the job is done with half an SOS. Saves on pads and it sharpens your scissors too!

June


----------



## Railyn

Bulldog, thank you so much for your kind words. Usually I am OK with the results of the distrust but once in awhile, it hits me and I get depressed. We will never get ourselves out of the financial hole, we are too old for that, but we trust God so that is so very helpful. 
Marilyn


----------



## Railyn

Prayers being said. keep your courage!


----------



## happens

Hi, 
I didn't know that voting is compulsory. So what is the punishment if one doesn't vote?
I have never missed an election, always mindful of the difficulty of winning the vote for women.
Roberta


----------



## gagesmom

Goodnight everyone. Talk to you tomorrow. :-D


----------



## Bulldog

Oh, Dear Julie, I am so saddened over the loss of your nephew. Heartfelt prayers going up for you and your family

Gigi...will be lifting up your loved one up for healing. God be with you and grant you comfort.


----------



## sugarsugar

darowil said:


> I cooked a loaf today in the breadmaker. Next time I will use less yeast- it grew a little too much! But haven't tried it. I was planning on taking it with me at lunch time but had forgotten how long it took! But we didn't need tit as we were having hte pizzas.
> 
> loved the Ranch dressing on the pizza- found a new favourite. Thanks to all those who suggested it. Just had it with ham and pineapple and cheese. My other one was not as nice, sweet chilli sauce with chickem, sweet pickled onions, spinach, pineapple, cheese, capsicum (red pepper). Think that was all, nothing wrong with it just nowhere near as delicious.


 :thumbup: I must give that ranch dressing a try


----------



## TNS

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


Sad news indeed, sadness and pain of the loss is natural so do not beat yourself up. Try to think of the good times you enjoyed together, and know that you can unload some of your sorrow on us if you need to. With lots of caring hugs. Lin


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> So I do the entire row...not just a portion of it? The wording says first part of last two rows just threw me....Thanks Sorlenna....DUH....overthinking....not using common sense here.


I think it means the first _row_ of the last 2 rows. Happy knitting!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a bit of a shock- we have been waiting so long for the elderly uncle in Samoa to leave this mortal coil- and suddenly to have one go in the generation below us. Has not really quite sunk in. Poor Fofoa is naturally quite distraught. She is Onosa'i's first sister, then there are the two in Aussie, one brother in Wellington, one in Sydney. Changes the dynamic of the Family- wondering who will come over for the funeral.


Julie, so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you.


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> TNS - I'm in the UK! Where I'm going is just over 2 hours flight from London. Takes me almost as long to get from home to the airport as the actual flight. I'm flying Ryanair which is one of our (very) cheap airlines. I detest this airline with a vengeance but......it's cheap and it's the only airline that goes to the small town I'm going to! They may be cheap but they charge extra if you want to pre book a seat, extra for priority boarding, extra for travel insurance, extra if you want to check in baggage, extra if your hand luggage is a fraction over the allowed weight or size, extra if you want to book a transfer from the airport.........and so it goes on!! See why it's not my favourite airline!? Sorry - the mere mention of their name gets me going!!


Oops, got my wires crossed! For some reason thought you were in Australia. Senior moment...? Yes, Ryanair is very irritating, especially when the named destination is many miles from the airport they dump you at. If you fly to "Vienna" Austria, you arrive in another country, Bratislava, in Slovakia.


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> Even gets me posting twice!


How much does that cost??


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took a photo of the little scarf I am wearing today- completed it in 2011- from some of my haul of yarns from John Lewis in Glasgow (Scotland).
> Have posted it elsewhere- so thought I might as well share it with the Tea Party!


Very nice!!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> we do have what is known as Steelo which is obviously our equivalent.
> Just I was thinking of a very different SOS!


They're Brillo here..


----------



## sugarsugar

Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


Oh gosh, i hope she is going to be ok. Thinking of you


----------



## TNS

KateB said:


> I quite agree (but also use them because they're cheap!!  :roll: ) If you haven't seen this clip you should appreciate it, it's really funny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's hilarious, Fascinating Aida are very entertaining!


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


So sorry, Julie. Is this Fale's side? Sounds like it was unexpected, so must be a shock for you all. Please try not to stress too much (if possible)! Hugs and consolation.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Julie, I did some quick research and found what you were referring to in the grated cheese. All plants are composed of cellulose not just trees. So, any plant fiber could be powdered and used as an anti-caking substance and it must meet Food Safety codes and practices. I doubt that any one is poisoning our foods with tree by-products. The trees would be much more difficult to replace and with all the pre-packaged foodstuffs so many buy these days, we would surely be destroying even more forest than we are already. IMHO
> 
> Ohio Joy


Interesting- there is no indication in the register as to the source!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Ann, condolences on the loss of your husband. A lot of hugs and support here for you.
> Julie, so sorry about your families loss.
> Love the scaves, both so pretty and so useful.


Thanks Spider!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


Done.


----------



## sugarsugar

How are things going Julie?


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie...Your scarf is beautiful as well. So hoping you will get a chance to see Fale this upcoming week.


Thanks Pacer- it was a lovely yarn to work with too!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> How terrible. I'll keep reading for more info which I'm sure you'll give when you are able.


I just got in from a quick visit to the family- there will be quite a few days of ritual leading up to the funeral, possibly on Friday. I am assured that Fale is to come with everyone else.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> A cloud is just how I was going to describe your scarf! It is so lovely and delicate.


i love Rowan's yarns in general- I came home with lots of lace weight mixes.


----------



## Lurker 2

Miss Pam said:


> It is absolutely lovely.


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2

Junelouise said:


> Mine rust terrible here too! I heard if you put them in a ziplock bag and put them in the freezer they will not rust. Have to try that. What I do is cut them in half before I use them, that way the job is done with half an SOS. Saves on pads and it sharpens your scissors too!
> 
> June


I guess that is worth a try- If I remember- my deep freeze is a chest model- so they would have to go in the basket at the top!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Oh, Dear Julie, I am so saddened over the loss of your nephew. Heartfelt prayers going up for you and your family
> 
> Gigi...will be lifting up your loved one up for healing. God be with you and grant you comfort.


Thanks Betty!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear this. Thinking of you.


One who will be taking it hard when she realises he is not coming home is his 6 year old niece- she used to go every where with Uncle.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice!!


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> So sorry, Julie. Is this Fale's side? Sounds like it was unexpected, so must be a shock for you all. Please try not to stress too much (if possible)! Hugs and consolation.


Yes it is Fale's sister's oldest. It was unexpected- BUT he did have diabetes, and refused to take the pills- so maybe not surprising if you knew that- which I did not. At least I am back in the 'loop'.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> How are things going Julie?


Just had some of my chicken curry I had put in the slow cooker before I took the phone call this morning- nice to have a decent meal! The family were bust sorting curtains and nets- because Fofoa had only just moved to this house about two weeks ago. She is expecting most of the family to come- funeral likely to be Friday. I am a bit tired - will head to bed soon!


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, sad for Fales family but wonderful Fale is coming to you.
Ann, son sorry for the loss of your husband.
Gwen, great socks.
Wound yarn for mitts. On phone and Maya got yarn and made yarn barf down hall! Breathe, rewind. Knitted cuff of first mitt.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Heavens opening is not so bad if you have had a fair bit of sunshine first. And you are in Scotland afterall so what do you expect the heavens to do?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Just had some of my chicken curry I had put in the slow cooker before I took the phone call this morning- nice to have a decent meal! The family were bust sorting curtains and nets- because Fofoa had only just moved to this house about two weeks ago. She is expecting most of the family to come- funeral likely to be Friday. I am a bit tired - will head to bed soon!


Glad to hear you have had a good meal! I hope you get some decent sleep also


----------



## sugarsugar

Good morning Kate


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Good morning Kate


Morning Sugarsugar. Looks like a nice morning here. I've got the family coming to lunch today so I must go and do some cleaning! Just as well people visit or this place would go to wreck and ruin!


----------



## oddball

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Lin! It is odd weather too- swinging from cloudy to sunny and back again. Sunny at the moment- Ringo is chasing cats.
> I have a couple of chickens in the slow cooker- they were fresh- so I thought I better cook them up- as a curry that is sort of a 'kitchen sink' variety- just what came to hand- this was all before I took Fofoa's phone call at 6-30 a.m., you don't expect good news that early in the day!
> Hugs for you!


Thats good at least you haven't got that to worry about that and when you feel like it you have got lunch/dinner to hand all ready for you. I love the slow cooker. Will be using it more now the cooler weather is coming.


----------



## angelam

Progress on the scarf...[/quote]

Love the colours. It's a rainbow scarf!


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I think most of you have followed the wonderful tunisian and tunisian entralac projects of *John Dornan*.
> 
> _I just opened a completely new thread in the hightlight topics on the workshop section to feature his work_.
> 
> He didn't feel he wanted to teach a class but was very happy that we wanted to show it on the section.
> 
> Go to the section link under any of my posts and click on 'john Dornan' (It will be one of the highlighted topics at the top of the page, not in the workshops.
> 
> I think his work is so outstanding and it is all over KP so it will be good to have it gathered together in one place-- we won't put all the different posts in but I will take his information and put it in our thread.
> 
> I hope you will check it out. I have managed to put in pictures up until 2011 although there are more - I just want people to have a taste.
> 
> let me know what you think about it -- it is a new idea -- and I just might look for other especially talented people who are outstanding and feature them. not sure about that but it is a thought.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Here is the direct link, which will make it easier - but usually go in the Section to find it please
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198483-1.html


----------



## melyn

Glad you managed to talk to someone even it it was Lupe, maybe it will help with better communication with her from now on. Sorry Fale was not there so you could speak to him as well. I hope your visit goes well in Sept and you get to spend quality time with Fale. It would be great if he came over to the funeral and maybe even decided to stay there with you for awhile. my thoughts and prayers are with you as always, lyn xx



Lurker 2 said:


> It was again not quite what I had expected, but I just spoke with Lupe- who naturally is grieving her brother- Fale is at the other house, and their phone is dis-connected- so I can't speak with him. But at least the communication line has been opened.Who knows what may eventuate.


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I think most of you have followed the wonderful tunisian and tunisian entralac projects of *John Dornan*.
> 
> _I just opened a completely new thread in the hightlight topics on the workshop section to feature his work_.
> 
> He didn't feel he wanted to teach a class but was very happy that we wanted to show it on the section.
> 
> Go to the section link under any of my posts and click on 'john Dornan' (It will be one of the highlighted topics at the top of the page, not in the workshops.
> 
> I think his work is so outstanding and it is all over KP so it will be good to have it gathered together in one place-- we won't put all the different posts in but I will take his information and put it in our thread.
> 
> I hope you will check it out. I have managed to put in pictures up until 2011 although there are more - I just want people to have a taste.
> 
> let me know what you think about it -- it is a new idea -- and I just might look for other especially talented people who are outstanding and feature them. not sure about that but it is a thought.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Here is the direct link, which will make it easier - but usually go in the Section to find it please
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198483-1.html


Designer, I've just been on that link - his work is beautiful. So inspiring. After knitting for over 60 years I think it's about time I learnt to crochet. Have been thinking about it for a long time so once I get home from Poland I'm going to start. Will use one of the tutorials on utube. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## melyn

Julie that is a very positive thing for you even though it is a sad way of achieving it, I do hope that you will be able to spend some quality time together without the family being there to intrude, lyn xx



Lurker 2 said:


> I just got in from a quick visit to the family- there will be quite a few days of ritual leading up to the funeral, possibly on Friday. I am assured that Fale is to come with everyone else.


----------



## melyn

Has anyone heard from 5 lately, I haven't seen her post for awhile but have had to skim a lot over the last couple of weeks so may have missed any posts from her. My thoughts and prayers to all, especially for anyone who is ill or hurting or feels down. lyn xxx


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Morning Sugarsugar. Looks like a nice morning here. I've got the family coming to lunch today so I must go and do some cleaning! Just as well people visit or this place would go to wreck and ruin!


Morning Kate. I'm with you there - nothing like visitors coming to get the housework going! My other incentive is going away - hate to come home to a messy house. I'm usually backing out the front door throwing bleach down the loo as I go!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sad for Fales family but wonderful Fale is coming to you.
> Ann, son sorry for the loss of your husband.
> Gwen, great socks.
> Wound yarn for mitts. On phone and Maya got yarn and made yarn barf down hall! Breathe, rewind. Knitted cuff of first mitt.


Hoping they will let him come home! Lupe seemed to think otherwise.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Glad to hear you have had a good meal! I hope you get some decent sleep also


Just had an hour or so, now it is my weekly favourite- 'Call the Midwife', should sleep well- was pretty exhausted after no rest from 4 a.m..


----------



## Lurker 2

oddball said:


> Thats good at least you haven't got that to worry about that and when you feel like it you have got lunch/dinner to hand all ready for you. I love the slow cooker. Will be using it more now the cooler weather is coming.


It is so good to be able to throw things in the 'pot' and walk away!

Must remember to put it back in the fridge!


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Glad you managed to talk to someone even it it was Lupe, maybe it will help with better communication with her from now on. Sorry Fale was not there so you could speak to him as well. I hope your visit goes well in Sept and you get to spend quality time with Fale. It would be great if he came over to the funeral and maybe even decided to stay there with you for awhile. my thoughts and prayers are with you as always, lyn xx


My ideal solution would be to have him here till his birthday- it is only a couple of weeks worth!


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Julie that is a very positive thing for you even though it is a sad way of achieving it, I do hope that you will be able to spend some quality time together without the family being there to intrude, lyn xx


It would be so lovely- here is hoping!


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Has anyone heard from 5 lately, I haven't seen her post for awhile but have had to skim a lot over the last couple of weeks so may have missed any posts from her. My thoughts and prayers to all, especially for anyone who is ill or hurting or feels down. lyn xxx


I spoke with her about a week ago- she did say she would be posting less- pointed out that one can follow without logging on- maybe that is what she is doing?


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Gigi prayers coming your way from Canada.
> 
> Designer I am going to check out John's work right now.
> 
> Gwen it is the Shimmer Wave Scarf on Ravelry.


No wonder it looks like the one I am doing! It is. Looked at mine the other day- have a smll amount done twice, cearly trying to decide which looks best


----------



## darowil

happens said:


> Hi,
> I didn't know that voting is compulsory. So what is the punishment if one doesn't vote?
> I have never missed an election, always mindful of the difficulty of winning the vote for women.
> Roberta


well it's not complusary everywhere, but it is here (in fact I don't think a lot of countries have compulsory voting). I know there are fines if you don't vote- and mabe imprisionment thought I'm not sure of that. One year we didn't vote in a state election. We had just moved states, and you can't change your address until you have been in your address for about a month- by which time you think you have everything done and forget it. A couple of months after moving the state we had left had an election. Around this time I was admitted to hospital for two weeks. The girls were just 2 and 3 1/2 so an interstate elcetion was low on our priorities. When we received a request as to why we hadn't voted we told them and were not fined.
So what I was trying to say is that while you can be fined they are flexible.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> My ideal solution would be to have him here till his birthday- it is only a couple of weeks worth!


That would be really good for you. Enough time to have time with him, but not so long tht you would struggle to manage. And as you have a flight over if you coul dget him on the same one you could take him back to Australia. But might it be too confusing for Fale?


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit of a chill in the air, autumn is on it's way.

Not done catch up yet but sending Sunday hugs to you all.

Photos for Sunday


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> That would be really good for you. Enough time to have time with him, but not so long tht you would struggle to manage. And as you have a flight over if you coul dget him on the same one you could take him back to Australia. But might it be too confusing for Fale?


We can only wait and see.

It would be good if Fale were able to be clear about what he would like to do.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit of a chill in the air, autumn is on it's way.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but sending Sunday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photos for Sunday


so lovely to see your garden again! Sunday pics on Sunday evening! Been rather an eventful day, for me.
Hugs to you, Purplefi!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> My ideal solution would be to have him here till his birthday- it is only a couple of weeks worth!


That would be really good for you. Enough time to have time with him, but not so long tht you would struggle to manage. And as you have a flight over if you coul dget him on the same one you could take him back to Australia. But might it be too confusing for Fale?


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> so lovely to see your garden again! Sunday pics on Sunday evening! Been rather an eventful day, for me.
> Hugs to you, Purplefi!


Sorry you have these extra problems. Sending you great big Sunday hugs xxxxx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry you have these extra problems. Sending you great big Sunday hugs xxxxx


Thank you so much!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> We can only wait and see.
> 
> It would be good if Fale were able to be clear about what he would like to do.


But like my MIL I think that it is likely to be impossible- but in her case she thinks she can be, but can't! Thus she is now in Melbourne wanting to be in Meningie. Having left Melbourne to go to Meningie at her request and as soon she was there wanting to be in Melbourne. So back she goes- and bback she goes to wnting to be in Meningie. The grass is always greener.


----------



## darowil

We managed to win the footy today- the other results didn't fall out in such a way as to enable us to have a the oppurtunity to loose a game. But we do go into the fianl with a win under our belt. ANd the confidence tht we can turn a game around after lsoing for just over 3/4 of the game and then win comfortably.

Didn't make it to church- once I got up and starting moving around I just needed to tke my head back to bed. It was just OK for the footy- as my DH kindly took me and picked me up so I didn't need to exert any effort to get there. And while it was exciting I could just sit there with my knitting.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> But like my MIL I think that it is likely to be impossible- but in her case she thinks she can be, but can't! Thus she is now in Melbourne wanting to be in Meningie. Having left Melbourne to go to Meningie at her request and as soon she was there wanting to be in Melbourne. So back she goes- and bback she goes to wnting to be in Meningie. The grass is always greener.


Prevarication is the technical term I understand. Symptom of the dementia. Very frustrating for those around. Been there, know it only too well. I was aware that the wish was for the man I remember, not the one we have with us now.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We managed to win the footy today- the other results didn't fall out in such a way as to enable us to have a the oppurtunity to loose a game. But we do go into the fianl with a win under our belt. ANd the confidence tht we can turn a game around after lsoing for just over 3/4 of the game and then win comfortably.
> 
> Didn't make it to church- once I got up and starting moving around I just needed to tke my head back to bed. It was just OK for the footy- as my DH kindly took me and picked me up so I didn't need to exert any effort to get there. And while it was exciting I could just sit there with my knitting.


So it is another headache?


----------



## Lurker 2

A photo from around Kaikoura- the Puhi puhi valley- small scale but very typical of South Island river valleys


----------



## melyn

On my facebook today and so true, lyn xx


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took a photo of the little scarf I am wearing today- completed it in 2011- from some of my haul of yarns from John Lewis in Glasgow (Scotland).
> Have posted it elsewhere- so thought I might as well share it with the Tea Party!


Oh, Julie, that is so beautiful and delicate...I love it!! Is it Feather and Fan stitch?
June


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from around Kaikoura- the Puhi puhi valley- small scale but very typical of South Island river valleys


Stunning again. NZ has so much beautiful scenery :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> So it is another headache?


Yeah- frequency is no better yet, but they seem to be not as bad and shorter I think. Last couple only about 24 hours.


----------



## sugarsugar

melyn said:


> On my facebook today and so true, lyn xx


Very true and i love Charlie Brown :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> It is 7pm here and supper is done and dishes are washed.
> 
> Ann, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> Julie I am sorry to hear of your loss as well. I hope you get to be in touch with Fale. I love the scarf too.
> 
> Progress on the scarf...


That's a very unusual colorway with so many different colors. You probably said what the yarn was but do you mind posting it again? It's going to be a beautiful and unusual scarf!
JuneK


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Prevarication is the technical term I understand. Symptom of the dementia. Very frustrating for those around. Been there, know it only too well. I was aware that the wish was for the man I remember, not the one we have with us now.


Not helped by her being a glass half empty person. So far she has not changed personality wise greatlly. I also belive she is depressed- so she won't be happy wherever she is unless this is addressed. And as she is under her DDs care it has nothing to do with me now.


----------



## jknappva

Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


Will definitely keep her in prayers, GiGi. How is the bubble wrap/duct tape pillow working?
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


Praying now :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit of a chill in the air, autumn is on it's way.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but sending Sunday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photos for Sunday


Thanks once again for the lovely pictures of your garden. Can't wait to see the flowerbed next summer when the flowers are in full bloom.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Precious Sisters and Brothers
> I have written you a long post twice and lost it. Will try again. I am halfway through the posts so if I forget someone, please chalk it up to sometimers disease and forgive me.
> ANN..My sincerest condolences on the loss of your DH. I am so grateful he was given mercy and passed away peacefully. Hospice is wonderful when you need help. They were wonderful tGo me when I was caring for Mom. Prayers will continue for you to find comfort and am wrapping you in the wings of Angels
> DAROWIL..thank you so much for keeping us going and as Kaye says, Making sure all the children play nice. LOL. The recipes were awesome and for sure will make Shepherds Pie one day this week. Had hoped to start housecleaning but too much going on
> POLEDRA/KAYEare you through with your renovation My daughter and I painted the entire house one summer (before my back was so bad).It is hard work but the finished product is worth it
> JYNX/DREANWEAVERPraying for you to go home soon and recoup in your own bed. So much better out of the hospital. So glad for answered prayer and that surgery went so well.
> ANGORA/DARALENE.I hope you post your blanket. All your knitting is a treat to see. Hope you havent overdone pushing yourself so.
> GAGESMOM.your scarf is beautiful. I love the colorway and the pattern. You are doing a great job and your Mom is gonna love it. Praying for your housing situation and the future. God always has a plan
> Spider.Sweetie, you are always on my heart and in my prayers for work and a better future. We will never abandon you and always have your back
> GWENI know you are hurting but hang on there is gonna be joy in the morning. Once they have corrected the cervical spine you are gonna wake up with no pain. The nurses literally made me take a pain shot, but I really didnt need it. With the first surgery I had a neck brace. With the second, I didnt. Never had problem getting up and down. Have you surrounded by Angels and praying for this pain to be over soon. Your sock rocks! I am working on my third pair. The other night I ripped out the heel turn three times. I finally put it up. Tonight I zipped through it. Will pick up gusset stitches tomorrow
> MARIANNE.You are always covered in pray and wrapped in wings of the Angels. I know you are wearing yourself thin taking care of Mom. I did it and would do it again in a heartbeat just to get a hug from my Mom.will be looking for a picture of your sock! I love the 11 & 12 circular. I follow Erics pattern but use two circs instead of the dpns for the toe decreases
> RAILYN/MARILYN .I am so very sorry your so called friend hurt you so badly. My sister had her identity stolen, so I know the anguish you are going through. Praying for better days for you
> SUGAR/SUGAR.praying the rough patch you are going through is gonna smoohe out soon
> KATHY/GOTTASTCH..You will always be a master knitter to me. I love seeing all your beautiful work. I am so glad you are feeling better
> Jim and I went to a steak supper for the Kitchen Workers tonight. It was so good We had steak, baked potatoes, green salad and a big selection of deserts. It was so good to be amongst friends. Church tomorrow. Monday we go to Madison to spend the day with out baby daughter, Kelsey and go watch out grandson play football and Thursday we have to go to school for grandparents day with two of our grandchildren. Busy week. Think I will just start housecleaning next week. It is so hard to clean house when so much is going on. I clean one to two rooms a day until I get the whole house done. I cant clean the whole house in one day like I did when I was young.
> Will end this book and wish you a good nights sleep and wonderful days starting tomorrow for all of you. Much love, my family.Betty
> 


Betty, love a good book, and your is nice to read. You cover everything, so have a lovely Sunday, and enjoy church. :-D You changed your avatar, nice lovely smile :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from around Kaikoura- the Puhi puhi valley- small scale but very typical of South Island river valleys


Beautiful blue sky and mountains...a great contrast with the rubbley foreground!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon/evening just dropping in for a quick minute. Commercials during the race.  

This would be the best coffee mug ever. I know a few that would like this one.


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sad for Fales family but wonderful Fale is coming to you.
> Ann, son sorry for the loss of your husband.
> Gwen, great socks.
> Wound yarn for mitts. On phone and Maya got yarn and made yarn barf down hall! Breathe, rewind. Knitted cuff of first mitt.


Oh I know so well how that is, kitten does that when given a chance. LO LOl
Makes you really want to give them a good Jesus talk. :shock: LOL LOL


----------



## Pup lover

Queenmum said:


> I'd like to thank all the tea party knitters who offered me love and encouragement when I wrote about DH's illness. I wish the news was better, but it isn't. Beloved husband died last month. I am so sad, but there was no way he could get well so I'm just glad he died with minimal pain. Hospice was such a help. They do wonderful work. Love to all. Ann


So sorry to hear this. Hospice is wonderful. Prayers and hugs for you and your family.


----------



## Pup lover

KateB said:


> Just had a visit from Luke and his dad, so an excuse to take more photos on my iPad. I just love this machine!


So cute, beautiful smiles as always!!


----------



## Pup lover

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


Condolences to you and your family Julie, hugs


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is an awesome mug of coffee! A great way to start off my Sunday a.m. Had a good night's sleep and the weather is cool, but sunny so it's going to be a great day.

After my shower, I'm headed off to the Farmer's Market - only about 3 weeks left and then summer and the weekly Farmer's Market will be done for this year. I'm planning on getting tomatoes, peppers and everything else I need for homemade canned salsa, tomato juice and spaghetti sauce. Looks like the kitchen is going to get a work out today.

Julie - hope that Fale is able to come over for the funeral and stay awhile. I hope the family visits you also so they realize that you need family help and support also.

5mmdpns -- miss you and hope you and your parents are doing okay.

PurpleFi - always love your pictures. I think it's going to be an early Autumn here also...just feel it in the air already. The leaves on the trees haven't started turning yet...but it's been so dry, that we may not have the brilliant colors.

Love and prayers to all.



NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening just dropping in for a quick minute. Commercials during the race.
> 
> This would be the best coffee mug ever. I know a few that would like this one.


----------



## Designer1234

angelam said:


> Designer, I've just been on that link - his work is beautiful. So inspiring. After knitting for over 60 years I think it's about time I learnt to crochet. Have been thinking about it for a long time so once I get home from Poland I'm going to start. Will use one of the tutorials on utube. Thanks for the inspiration.


We have a basic crochet class taught by one of our Managers, prismaticr -- she starts from scratch so when you want to start just go to the link at the bottom of one of my posts and click on it and then scroll own to 'basic crochet' with prismatic r. she also taught the stashbuster bag and 
more advanced crochet -- they are right in the workshops.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Not helped by her being a glass half empty person. So far she has not changed personality wise greatlly. I also belive she is depressed- so she won't be happy wherever she is unless this is addressed. And as she is under her DDs care it has nothing to do with me now.


Thank heavens-- you don't need it -- you and David tried and obviously ds is a bit of a control freak. Sounds like they have a lot in common.

How are the headaches ? the new meds slowly kicking in?? I hope so. Prayers for healing are sent your way.

I want to thank you and Kate for doing such a splendid job of keeping the Tea Party going while Sam is away. I believe he comes home tomorrow? He will be glad to see his new place and what they have done, and to sleep in his own bed will be a big thing.

I hope every moment went well for him.

I caught some sort of a quick 'bug' yesterday and was really really sick - for about 2 hours -Pat nearly called the ambulance and then it passed. Went to emerg the other two times (over a 3 year period) and all they did was give me an iv and some immodium so I waited at home and it passed. don't know what it was but not fun. I lay around most of the afternoon and feel a bit washed out today. I get this every year or two and they don't know what causes it . It is an intestinal flue' I think. I have checked that it isn't a reaction to my meds but one minute i am fine and the next i am really ill. Sure glad it doesn't last long. 3 times over the past 3 years so I can't complain. dr. thinks it is just a bug, or a mild food poisoning. Or reaction to something - no idea what.

I am so lucky to have generally good health at my age. I am not complaining. Pat was here which was so much less frightening.

My shoulder is much better since I found out what irritates it and what is the main cause of the pain. I just don't lift my arm above my head 'at all'. Pat moved all my heavy stuff down to lower shelves. I am doing pretty well using my right hand and it is paying off. I think the pain was worse because of all the manipulation when I had the ultra sound and when the doctor examined me. I feel I am going to be able to live quite comfortably with it if I am careful. One thing I did, I bought an 'over the shoulder' purse so it leaves both my arms free. the bag sits on the right shoulder and doesn't irritate the bad one.

all in all I am much more hopeful.

So many of you have so much going on in your lives. My prayers are with each and everyone who is facing any kind of challenge, healthwise, family wise, money wise, or any other wise.

-------

Sorlenna's class is going so well. we will be starting a felted slipper class on the llth.

Gwen - don't you have your surgery tomorrow? YOu are in my prayers. It will make a huge difference .

Marianne and Zoe, and Julie and others with family illness or worry -- thoughts are with you all.


----------



## cmaliza

machriste said:


> So many airlines are doing the same. But at least Ryanair didn't go with what they once threatened--and that is charging for the use of the loos!!!! Flying just isn't much fun any more.


~~~my plan is to avoid flying if at all possible! You are right....it just isn't fun anymore.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


~~~~~I'm so sorry, Julie. Our condolences to all.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Pup lover

Bobglory said:


> I need some prayers please. My DS's GF was just taken to the hospital. Her heart started racing and wouldn't stop. Her resting heart rate was 209 when she got there.
> 
> Gigi


Prayers being sent hope she is doing better


----------



## 5mmdpns

Julie, my condolences on the death of the nephew.
RE: Fale coming over for the funeral. You absolutely know that when Fale steps onto New Zealand soil, you have power of attorney over him. You can use this opportunity to right the wrongs that the conniving Lupe has done by keeping him in Australia. (God does provide opportunities in the face of adversity.) He does not yet have Australian citizenship. The church elders will help you with keeping Fale in NZ as will the authorities. Yes, I know that much of his belongings/personal things are in Australia, but they are all material things. Talk to the people you have in Australia. See if Alistair will help you in the endeavor to keep Fale with you in New Zealand. Of course, this has to be what you really want. If not, then you can allow Lupe to once again take advantage of you. All the best to you.

KTPers, I have been very busy here with my parents and my sister had come to stay for a week at my place. It is fall season starting and my crab apples will be ready to put down into applesauce and apple butter. The weather has not been good to me and my fibromyalgia. The high humidity is really taking a toil on my breathing. ttyl, Zoe


----------



## angelam

Designer1234 said:


> We have a basic crochet class taught by one of our Managers, prismaticr -- she starts from scratch so when you want to start just go to the link at the bottom of one of my posts and click on it and then scroll own to 'basic crochet' with prismatic r. she also taught the stashbuster bag and
> more advanced crochet -- they are right in the workshops.


Thanks Designer. I'll give it a go soon.


----------



## Pontuf

Yes we have missed you Zoe . Glad to know all is well but sad that fibro is back . Hope you're feeling better.

XO

(


5mmdpns said:


> Julie, my condolences on the death of the nephew.
> RE: Fale coming over for the funeral. You absolutely know that when Fale steps onto New Zealand soil, you have power of attorney over him. You can use this opportunity to right the wrongs that the conniving Lupe has done by keeping him in Australia. (God does provide opportunities in the face of adversity.) He does not yet have Australian citizenship. The church elders will help you with keeping Fale in NZ as will the authorities. Yes, I know that much of his belongings/personal things are in Australia, but they are all material things. Talk to the people you have in Australia. See if Alistair will help you in the endeavor to keep Fale with you in New Zealand. Of course, this has to be what you really want. If not, then you can allow Lupe to once again take advantage of you. All the best to you.
> 
> KTPers, I have been very busy here with my parents and my sister had come to stay for a week at my place. It is fall season starting and my crab apples will be ready to put down into applesauce and apple butter. The weather has not been good to me and my fibromyalgia. The high humidity is really taking a toil on my breathing. ttyl, Zoe


----------



## Pontuf

Julie good advice from Zoe.

XO


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit of a chill in the air, autumn is on it's way.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but sending Sunday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photos for Sunday


Good morning, Purple. Photos look good and that flower bed is definitely coming along.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Oh, Julie, that is so beautiful and delicate...I love it!! Is it Feather and Fan stitch?
> June


It is known either as 'horses shoes' or 'fishtail' stitch, are the two descriptive names I have found for it.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Stunning again. NZ has so much beautiful scenery :thumbup:


There are some glorious vistas in Aussie too, but what I could see when I was in Sydney is a lot flatter, and ofcourse it is vast compared with our compact little Isles.
How are you keeping sugarsugar? Hope the world is treating you a little more kindly!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Yeah- frequency is no better yet, but they seem to be not as bad and shorter I think. Last couple only about 24 hours.


So hopefully that does feel like improvement. And that the medication is having some effect.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Not helped by her being a glass half empty person. So far she has not changed personality wise greatlly. I also belive she is depressed- so she won't be happy wherever she is unless this is addressed. And as she is under her DDs care it has nothing to do with me now.


lol  that does not help- but as you say it is now out of your hands.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Beautiful blue sky and mountains...a great contrast with the rubbley foreground!
> JuneK


the rubble and stones are a real feature of the rivers- and when in flood will be completely covered, and more boulders etc., will be carried down!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening just dropping in for a quick minute. Commercials during the race.
> 
> This would be the best coffee mug ever. I know a few that would like this one.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Pup lover said:


> Condolences to you and your family Julie, hugs


I tried to get through to Fale, unsuccessfully- but hopefully it will mean we can have some time together. Hugs to you as well Pup lover!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Julie - hope that Fale is able to come over for the funeral and stay awhile. I hope the family visits you also so they realize that you need family help and support also.
> 
> Love and prayers to all.


The word is that he is coming- I must try to get the Ringo fluff under control!
Thanks. Concerned for the many who are in need, and there are so many we have not heard from for quite a while!


----------



## Lurker 2

such beautiful landscapes Shirley! You live amongst some spectacular countryside!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~~I'm so sorry, Julie. Our condolences to all.
> Carol il/oh


Thank you, Carol!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the pictures Shirley. So sorry you had a "bug" and glad it was over with quickly. Good thing that Pat was there with you. Also good that he has moved your things lower so that you don't have to raise that arm!. My surgery is the 16th; tomorrow the 9th I just have the pre-op appointment and then Tues. go to the onocologist for a recheck and CAT scan. Busy times here. 


Designer1234 said:


> Thank heavens-- you don't need it -- you and David tried and obviously ds is a bit of a control freak. Sounds like they have a lot in common.
> 
> How are the headaches ? the new meds slowly kicking in?? I hope so. Prayers for healing are sent your way.
> 
> I want to thank you and Kate for doing such a splendid job of keeping the Tea Party going while Sam is away. I believe he comes home tomorrow? He will be glad to see his new place and what they have done, and to sleep in his own bed will be a big thing.
> 
> I hope every moment went well for him.
> 
> I caught some sort of a quick 'bug' yesterday and was really really sick - for about 2 hours -Pat nearly called the ambulance and then it passed. Went to emerg the other two times (over a 3 year period) and all they did was give me an iv and some immodium so I waited at home and it passed. don't know what it was but not fun. I lay around most of the afternoon and feel a bit washed out today. I get this every year or two and they don't know what causes it . It is an intestinal flue' I think. I have checked that it isn't a reaction to my meds but one minute i am fine and the next i am really ill. Sure glad it doesn't last long. 3 times over the past 3 years so I can't complain. dr. thinks it is just a bug, or a mild food poisoning. Or reaction to something - no idea what.
> 
> I am so lucky to have generally good health at my age. I am not complaining. Pat was here which was so much less frightening.
> 
> My shoulder is much better since I found out what irritates it and what is the main cause of the pain. I just don't lift my arm above my head 'at all'. Pat moved all my heavy stuff down to lower shelves. I am doing pretty well using my right hand and it is paying off. I think the pain was worse because of all the manipulation when I had the ultra sound and when the doctor examined me. I feel I am going to be able to live quite comfortably with it if I am careful. One thing I did, I bought an 'over the shoulder' purse so it leaves both my arms free. the bag sits on the right shoulder and doesn't irritate the bad one.
> 
> all in all I am much more hopeful.
> 
> So many of you have so much going on in your lives. My prayers are with each and everyone who is facing any kind of challenge, healthwise, family wise, money wise, or any other wise.
> 
> -------
> 
> Sorlenna's class is going so well. we will be starting a felted slipper class on the llth.
> 
> Gwen - don't you have your surgery tomorrow? YOu are in my prayers. It will make a huge difference .
> 
> Marianne and Zoe, and Julie and others with family illness or worry -- thoughts are with you all.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Zoe so sorry that you've had trouble with the FM and breathing. Sending you healing energy and prayers. I've had you on my mind lately. Must tell you that even though I love magic loop I have become a socks on DPNS convert. Absolutely LOVE working socks on the DPNS now. Marianne said I should be sure and let you knows...LOL.

Enjoy making your apple butter with the crab apples. I ended up with very few useable apples and only got 3+ pints of apple butter.  Hope to be able to get more apples as fall moves into the N. Georgia mountains so I can make more.

Love the picture of the little cowboy...how true it is!


5mmdpns said:


> Julie, my condolences on the death of the nephew.
> RE: Fale coming over for the funeral. You absolutely know that when Fale steps onto New Zealand soil, you have power of attorney over him. You can use this opportunity to right the wrongs that the conniving Lupe has done by keeping him in Australia. (God does provide opportunities in the face of adversity.) He does not yet have Australian citizenship. The church elders will help you with keeping Fale in NZ as will the authorities. Yes, I know that much of his belongings/personal things are in Australia, but they are all material things. Talk to the people you have in Australia. See if Alistair will help you in the endeavor to keep Fale with you in New Zealand. Of course, this has to be what you really want. If not, then you can allow Lupe to once again take advantage of you. All the best to you.
> 
> KTPers, I have been very busy here with my parents and my sister had come to stay for a week at my place. It is fall season starting and my crab apples will be ready to put down into applesauce and apple butter. The weather has not been good to me and my fibromyalgia. The high humidity is really taking a toil on my breathing. ttyl, Zoe


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening just dropping in for a quick minute. Commercials during the race.
> 
> This would be the best coffee mug ever. I know a few that would like this one.


Very original!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

KTPers, I have been very busy here with my parents and my sister had come to stay for a week at my place. It is fall season starting and my crab apples will be ready to put down into applesauce and apple butter. The weather has not been good to me and my fibromyalgia. The high humidity is really taking a toil on my breathing. ttyl, Zoe [/quote]

Glad you had a minute to pop in, Zoe. I've missed you but realize sometimes real life and our health take up a lot of time.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is known either as 'horses shoes' or 'fishtail' stitch, are the two descriptive names I have found for it.


The yarn and pattern are a great match.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> The yarn and pattern are a great match.
> JuneK


I seem to remember there was a copyright on the pattern sheet.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Zoe so sorry that you've had trouble with the FM and breathing. Sending you healing energy and prayers. I've had you on my mind lately. Must tell you that even though I love magic loop I have become a socks on DPNS convert. Absolutely LOVE working socks on the DPNS now. Marianne said I should be sure and let you knows...LOL.
> 
> I'm glad you and Marianne are dpn converts. That's how I learned to knit socks MMMMFFF years ago!! LOL! So that's what I'm comfortable with. But I only use 4 needles and I think Zoe uses 5.
> Praying that all of your pre-op tests go well.
> JuneK


----------



## Designer1234

jknappva said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zoe so sorry that you've had trouble with the FM and breathing. Sending you healing energy and prayers. I've had you on my mind lately. Must tell you that even though I love magic loop I have become a socks on DPNS convert. Absolutely LOVE working socks on the DPNS now. Marianne said I should be sure and let you knows...LOL.
> 
> I'm glad you and Marianne are dpn converts. That's how I learned to knit socks MMMMFFF years ago!! LOL! So that's what I'm comfortable with. But I only use 4 needles and I think Zoe uses 5.
> Praying that all of your pre-op tests go well.
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind the dpns -- actually I enjoy using them, but I do like the toe up as I like the fact that it is easy to fit the foot. I also do like the magic loop for circular work. That doesn't mean that dpns are wrong -- I hope to learn how to use two circulars in the new year in darowil's class, as it would be great to have 2 socks going at once.
> 
> We had rain for the past 3 days and suddenly i looked out and the sky is blue , things are green again - there was a bad fog this morning which has lifted. I do love the sunny days we have here. It will be an adustment to go to the coast if we go, but I don't like the bitter cold here and the flowers and early spring and later fall are big pluses in my opinion.
> 
> Thanks for giving me your input on John's thread. I admire his work and have never seen more talent doing the Tunisian crochet. It pleased him, which is good.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the pictures Shirley. So sorry you had a "bug" and glad it was over with quickly. Good thing that Pat was there with you. Also good that he has moved your things lower so that you don't have to raise that arm!. My surgery is the 16th; tomorrow the 9th I just have the pre-op appointment and then Tues. go to the onocologist for a recheck and CAT scan. Busy times here.


Wil be thinking of you, praying everything goes smoothly!!


----------



## Pup lover

Zoe sorry the fibro is acting up, but happy to hear from you. Prayers that it wont hang around long!!


----------



## Pup lover

We had a thunderstorm in the middle of the night, lightening and thunder woke up Trixie she really dislikes the lightening. Got a fair amount of rain, enough to fill the birdbaths, we needed it. 

Have a busy day trying to get some things accomplished. Got downstairs bathroom and shower room cleaned. Vacuumed downstairs, about half the down stairs windows cleaned (inside only), dining room cleaned need to get kitchen cleaned and table in my craft room cleaned off so DH can study there if kids comeover to watch football. He has a paper to write so I will be typing later also. Need to start bagging and boxing up leftovers from garage sale so we can put cars away again. DH smoked some ribs and a brisket yesterday for supper, best he's ever done and his cooking is always good! Good thing he doesnt cook that way all the time or I would be 300 pounds! Lunch of tomatoes and cucumbers is done back to work.

Prayers and calming healing thoughts sent to all of you!


----------



## Sorlenna

melyn said:


> Glad you managed to talk to someone even it it was Lupe, maybe it will help with better communication with her from now on. Sorry Fale was not there so you could speak to him as well. I hope your visit goes well in Sept and you get to spend quality time with Fale. It would be great if he came over to the funeral and maybe even decided to stay there with you for awhile. my thoughts and prayers are with you as always, lyn xx


My hope is that this will be a sort of wake up call to her and she will realize that she should not be so rigid in her thinking where family is concerned. One never knows, but we can hope!


----------



## 5mmdpns

Some of my pictures of my crab apple tree -- really overloaded this year! They should be ready to start harvesting at the end of this week or next. Usually takes a couple of weeks for them all to ripen. What does not get harvested will be eaten over the winter by the birds. Zoe


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening just dropping in for a quick minute. Commercials during the race.
> 
> This would be the best coffee mug ever. I know a few that would like this one.


We have one of those! And everybody who sees it thinks it really is a lens at first.


----------



## Pontuf

GIGI Hope she is much better



Pup lover said:


> Prayers being sent hope she is doing better


----------



## PurpleFi

Zoe sending you calming anti fibro hugs - from one fibromite to another.

Shirley, sorry you were sick, hope you are feeling soon.

Rookie, any new on Jynx, the girls on Connections are asking after her.

Julie, super hug hugs for you x

Everyone else, hi and hope things are going well.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> We have one of those! And everybody who sees it thinks it really is a lens at first.


It's fantastic, I thought it was real too.


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Some of my pictures of my crab apple tree -- really overloaded this year! They should be ready to start harvesting at the end of this week or next. Usually takes a couple of weeks for them all to ripen. What does not get harvested will be eaten over the winter by the birds. Zoe


WOW!! Looks like you'll get plenty of apples for whatever you've planned for them.
JuneK


----------



## Sorlenna

Beautiful tree, Zoe. I miss being able to walk out and pick our own, though it is an awful lot of work, it's totally worth it.

Shirley, glad you're feeling better and hope you're taking it easy.

Gwen, keeping you in my thoughts as you get ready for the surgery.

Hugs & blessings to all--busy morning here, as we went out for breakfast and need to do grocery shopping next. I'll see if I can find a photo or two from the trip to add in.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful tree, Zoe. I miss being able to walk out and pick our own, though it is an awful lot of work, it's totally worth it.
> 
> Shirley, glad you're feeling better and hope you're taking it easy.
> 
> Gwen, keeping you in my thoughts as you get ready for the surgery.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all--busy morning here, as we went out for breakfast and need to do grocery shopping next. I'll see if I can find a photo or two from the trip to add in.


Beaiutiful bird, our jays are pink, blue, black and white.


----------



## Sorlenna

PurpleFi said:


> Beaiutiful bird, our jays are pink, blue, black and white.


We have Steller jays here and in KY there are just "blue jays." They all look different but they are quite bold!


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Zoe sending you calming anti fibro hugs - from one fibromite to another.


Tossing you a red apple, but you will have to let it ripen a bit before eating it. These are good eating apples too! Some will get as big as 2" across! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi, I thought of you! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

For all those who are under the weather with the fibro, here is what I kind of say -- now you all know my secret and I am not saying where the bodies are neither!!!! Zoe


----------



## KateB

Designer - sorry to hear you we're sick, Shirley, but pleased that you are coping with the shoulder. Lovely pics again, such spectacular scenery you have in your part of Canada.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi June the yarn is Bernat Mosaics- Psychedelic colorway :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Glad to hear from you Zoe. Sorry the fibro is playing up again, take care.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Kate I have to say that Luke is the cutest little fella ever. I see his smiling face and it makes me smile to.


----------



## KateB

Sorlenna - Great photos!


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Hi Kate I have to say that Luke is the cutest little fella ever. I see his smiling face and it makes me smile to.


Thank you - I completely agree!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

Well I am off for a bit. I have more packing to do and tidying to get done. Someone else is coming to look through the house this afternoon at 6pm. I have about 3 1/2 hours to get it all done and get outta here for the people to come through.

Be back later on. Happy stitching and take care, til later. :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123

Zoe, June hoping fm better quickly. Fall weather should help. Least it does for me with less humidity. And yes we even have humidity here in the desert of late.
Zoe love your take off of serenity prayer. Understand the implied anger and frustration with fm.
Gwen healing energy your way chica.
Think it will be a knit, read, rest day. Last bout with reaction to new med has left me limp of energy. That's okay I shall think of it as a day of peace and enjoy.


----------



## jknappva

Hugs & blessings to all--busy morning here, as we went out for breakfast and need to do grocery shopping next. I'll see if I can find a photo or two from the trip to add in.[/quote]

Beautiful bush..I don't know how to spell it either.
The blue jay reminds me that many years ago, when my youngest son was about 3 or 4 yrs. old, he came running in from the back yard to tell me there was a 'purple turkey' in the yard!! I had to go see that...it turned out to be a blue jay. I still smile when I think of that!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> For all those who are under the weather with the fibro, here is what I kind of say -- now you all know my secret and I am not saying where the bodies are neither!!!! Zoe


I can only say "AMEN". And those are usually the ones in white coats who have conducted all types of tests and still don't have a clue what's wrong. And we're still hurting!
My sister's FIL was taken to the hospital Fri. incredibly weak. He's 89 or 90 so NOT a young man. They think he has pneumonia and a clot in his leg. But he's got a wonderful attitude. He told his son, (my sister's husband) that they may not be able to save him but they would sure know what was wrong with him!!

JuneK


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi June the yarn is Bernat Mosaics- Psychedelic colorway :thumbup:


Thanks, I love all the very different colors!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

5mmdpns said:


> For all those who are under the weather with the fibro, here is what I kind of say -- now you all know my secret and I am not saying where the bodies are neither!!!! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey. Bit of a chill in the air, autumn is on it's way.
> 
> Not done catch up yet but sending Sunday hugs to you all.
> 
> Photos for Sunday


Beautiful garden, even in the rain, it looks calming, and the new flower bed, is going to be quite nice. :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> My hope is that this will be a sort of wake up call to her and she will realize that she should not be so rigid in her thinking where family is concerned. One never knows, but we can hope!


I think they may be arriving today, will just have to hang in there, see what develops. I may go down again today, depends on how rainy it gets.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Julie, super hug hugs for you x
> 
> Everyone else, hi and hope things are going well.


Hope you are enjoying Sunday evening, Purplefi! Hugs for you!


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> A photo from around Kaikoura- the Puhi puhi valley- small scale but very typical of South Island river valleys


What a nice place to walk, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful tree, Zoe. I miss being able to walk out and pick our own, though it is an awful lot of work, it's totally worth it.
> 
> Shirley, glad you're feeling better and hope you're taking it easy.
> 
> Gwen, keeping you in my thoughts as you get ready for the surgery.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all--busy morning here, as we went out for breakfast and need to do grocery shopping next. I'll see if I can find a photo or two from the trip to add in.


What lovely colouring the Blue Jay has! Bougainvillea does exceptionally well here- I love the colours.


----------



## Patches39

melyn said:


> On my facebook today and so true, lyn xx


AMEN!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Sorlenna - Great photos!


ditto!


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening just dropping in for a quick minute. Commercials during the race.
> 
> This would be the best coffee mug ever. I know a few that would like this one.


Nice, I'll drink that too, :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> What a nice place to walk, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


It would seem so!


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Thank heavens-- you don't need it -- you and David tried and obviously ds is a bit of a control freak. Sounds like they have a lot in common.
> 
> How are the headaches ? the new meds slowly kicking in?? I hope so. Prayers for healing are sent your way.
> 
> I want to thank you and Kate for doing such a splendid job of keeping the Tea Party going while Sam is away. I believe he comes home tomorrow? He will be glad to see his new place and what they have done, and to sleep in his own bed will be a big thing.
> 
> I hope every moment went well for him.
> 
> I caught some sort of a quick 'bug' yesterday and was really really sick - for about 2 hours -Pat nearly called the ambulance and then it passed. Went to emerg the other two times (over a 3 year period) and all they did was give me an iv and some immodium so I waited at home and it passed. don't know what it was but not fun. I lay around most of the afternoon and feel a bit washed out today. I get this every year or two and they don't know what causes it . It is an intestinal flue' I think. I have checked that it isn't a reaction to my meds but one minute i am fine and the next i am really ill. Sure glad it doesn't last long. 3 times over the past 3 years so I can't complain. dr. thinks it is just a bug, or a mild food poisoning. Or reaction to something - no idea what.
> 
> I am so lucky to have generally good health at my age. I am not complaining. Pat was here which was so much less frightening.
> 
> My shoulder is much better since I found out what irritates it and what is the main cause of the pain. I just don't lift my arm above my head 'at all'. Pat moved all my heavy stuff down to lower shelves. I am doing pretty well using my right hand and it is paying off. I think the pain was worse because of all the manipulation when I had the ultra sound and when the doctor examined me. I feel I am going to be able to live quite comfortably with it if I am careful. One thing I did, I bought an 'over the shoulder' purse so it leaves both my arms free. the bag sits on the right shoulder and doesn't irritate the bad one.
> 
> all in all I am much more hopeful.
> 
> So many of you have so much going on in your lives. My prayers are with each and everyone who is facing any kind of challenge, healthwise, family wise, money wise, or any other wise.
> 
> -------
> 
> Sorlenna's class is going so well. we will be starting a felted slipper class on the llth.
> 
> Gwen - don't you have your surgery tomorrow? YOu are in my prayers. It will make a huge difference .
> 
> Marianne and Zoe, and Julie and others with family illness or worry -- thoughts are with you all.


Lovely photos, I dream of see thing like that one day.


----------



## KatyNora

Not caught up today, but must stop at least long enough to offer my condolences to Ann for your DH's passing. I hope you have family and friends near to help you through this transition. 

Also, condolences to Julie and especially to Fale for your nephew's untimely passing. Julie, I do hope you'll have some time with Fale if he comes over for the service.


----------



## Lurker 2

KatyNora said:


> Not caught up today, but must stop at least long enough to offer my condolences to Ann for your DH's passing. I hope you have family and friends near to help you through this transition.
> 
> Also, condolences to Julie and especially to Fale for your nephew's untimely passing. Julie, I do hope you'll have some time with Fale if he comes over for the service.


Thanks KatyNora! He was 55, which is not particularly old, have not really got my head around things yet.
Someone has started ringing my number and not answering when I pick up- bit irritating.
Sam will be home soon, it will be good to have him back- hope the painting has gone to plan. There will be one happy Hickory!
Thanks to darowil and KateB for keeping us jogging along.


----------



## PurpleFi

Sorlenna said:


> We have Steller jays here and in KY there are just "blue jays." They all look different but they are quite bold!


Lovely photos. The jays here torment the smaller birds, but they are so collourful. We don't have that many brightly coloured birds here in the UK.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> For all those who are under the weather with the fibro, here is what I kind of say -- now you all know my secret and I am not saying where the bodies are neither!!!! Zoe


Hi Zoe, thanks for the apples and the teacosy. I know that saying only to well. It took the doctors 20 yrs to diagnose my fm!


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> We have one of those! And everybody who sees it thinks it really is a lens at first.


re the "lens" coffee mug, Sorlenna, where did you get yours? I would love to pick one up for DD for Christmas. She's a photographer.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Goodness you do have a bumper crop!


5mmdpns said:


> Some of my pictures of my crab apple tree -- really overloaded this year! They should be ready to start harvesting at the end of this week or next. Usually takes a couple of weeks for them all to ripen. What does not get harvested will be eaten over the winter by the birds. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful pictures...that jay is so bright blue.


Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful tree, Zoe. I miss being able to walk out and pick our own, though it is an awful lot of work, it's totally worth it.
> 
> Shirley, glad you're feeling better and hope you're taking it easy.
> 
> Gwen, keeping you in my thoughts as you get ready for the surgery.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all--busy morning here, as we went out for breakfast and need to do grocery shopping next. I'll see if I can find a photo or two from the trip to add in.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Gwen, How are you?


----------



## redriet60

5mmdpns said:


> PurpleFi, I thought of you! Zoe


That is too cute. I love tea-cozies.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Doing fine today PurpleFi. Have been knitting on the Lion hat for one of the GD's Christmas present. Using size 17 needles and bulky yarn does seem to put a strain on my neck for some reason so I'm trying to get this one done before surgery. It is moving along pretty quickly now that I've finished the loop stitch portion. Will get a picture posted once it is finished. The pattern gives the option of lining it with a knit version or with fleece. I'm going to do the fleece lining.

How are you this wonderful day/evening?
quote=PurpleFi]Hi Gwen, How are you?[/quote]


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's a lot of apples!!! Hope you have a big roaster that you can cook the apples in....I'm thinking of borrowing my SIL's for the next batch of tomatoes.

I sealed up 10 jelly jars of home-made salsa (thanks to my H.S. classmate's recipe), 3 quarts of tomato juice (actually Bloody Mary Mix) thanks to my FIL's recipe, and will probably get about 6 quarts of spaghetti sauce put up thanks to Gottastch's recipe. I'm a happy canner and will probably go back to the farm during the week and get a couple more bushels. I love how they are coming out and the tomatoes were less than $30.00.

I was hoping the farm would have some pickling cucumbers, but none there today...maybe later this week.



5mmdpns said:


> Some of my pictures of my crab apple tree -- really overloaded this year! They should be ready to start harvesting at the end of this week or next. Usually takes a couple of weeks for them all to ripen. What does not get harvested will be eaten over the winter by the birds. Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> Doing fine today PurpleFi. Have been knitting on the Lion hat for one of the GD's Christmas present. Using size 17 needles and bulky yarn does seem to put a strain on my neck for some reason so I'm trying to get this one done before surgery. It is moving along pretty quickly now that I've finished the loop stitch portion. Will get a picture posted once it is finished. The pattern gives the option of lining it with a knit version or with fleece. I'm going to do the fleece lining.
> 
> How are you this wonderful day/evening?
> quote=PurpleFi]Hi Gwen, How are you?


[/quote]

Hope your surgery can sort you out. I find that knitting semi reclined with my head supported and my elbows tucked in takes the pressure of my neck and shoulders.
It;s nearly 9.30 pm here and I am getting on with my dreambird. At last I have got my head round the pattern. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Rookie, any news of Jynx? Susan is worrying about her as are all the gang on Connections.


----------



## RookieRetiree

The update on Dreamweaver is very positive!! I just phoned her DH a few minutes ago and he was at home enjoying some quiet time before going back to the hospital. Dreamweaver is doing great - had the tubes all taken out back on Thursday so she didn't have those to deal with which was her worst nightmare. She's up and walking and staples have been taken out. Plumbing is working fine and she's hopeful that after Dr.'s rounds tomorrow a.m., that they'll discharge her to go home. 

I plan on calling her after she's home for a couple of days. DH says she's doing great!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your surgery can sort you out. I find that knitting semi reclined with my head supported and my elbows tucked in takes the pressure of my neck and shoulders.
> It;s nearly 9.30 pm here and I am getting on with my dreambird. At last I have got my head round the pattern. xx


It will be really interesting to see the dreambird, when you feel ready to post a photo!
I am concentrating on simple today
We have a live broadcast going of the third America's Cup race. Too soon to predict what is happening.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Dreamweaver is very positive!! I just phoned her DH a few minutes ago and he was at home enjoying some quiet time before going back to the hospital. Dreamweaver is doing great - had the tubes all taken out back on Thursday so she didn't have those to deal with which was her worst nightmare. She's up and walking and staples have been taken out. Plumbing is working fine and she's hopeful that after Dr.'s rounds tomorrow a.m., that they'll discharge her to go home.
> 
> I plan on calling her after she's home for a couple of days. DH says she's doing great!


That is good news!


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Dreamweaver is very positive!! I just phoned her DH a few minutes ago and he was at home enjoying some quiet time before going back to the hospital. Dreamweaver is doing great - had the tubes all taken out back on Thursday so she didn't have those to deal with which was her worst nightmare. She's up and walking and staples have been taken out. Plumbing is working fine and she's hopeful that after Dr.'s rounds tomorrow a.m., that they'll discharge her to go home.
> 
> I plan on calling her after she's home for a couple of days. DH says she's doing great!


Thanks Rookie, that is great news. Give her all our love when you speak to her. I will copy your message on to Connections. The girls will be so pleased for her. xx


----------



## martina

Good news on Dreamweaver.


----------



## Spider

That is wonderful news about Dreamweaver , Zoe, that is the most apples I have seen on a tree in years .
Julie, hope you get to spend sometime with Fale alone if he comes for the services.
Gwen hope you are getting everything done you want to before your surgery.
Keeping a house always picked up to show for selling is a headache, hope yours sells quickly so you can get on with things.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> That is wonderful news about Dreamweaver , Zoe, that is the most apples I have seen on a tree in years .
> Julie, hope you get to spend sometime with Fale alone if he comes for the services.
> Gwen hope you are getting everything done you want to before your surgery.
> Keeping a house always picked up to show for selling is a headache, hope yours sells quickly so you can get on with things.


Thanks Spider!


----------



## Lurker 2

Shirley! the team Emirates/New Zealand boat just won the third race of the America's Cup- despite a penalty and being behind for part of the race.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Julie, my condolences on the death of the nephew.
> RE: Fale coming over for the funeral. You absolutely know that when Fale steps onto New Zealand soil, you have power of attorney over him. You can use this opportunity to right the wrongs that the conniving Lupe has done by keeping him in Australia. (God does provide opportunities in the face of adversity.) He does not yet have Australian citizenship. The church elders will help you with keeping Fale in NZ as will the authorities. Yes, I know that much of his belongings/personal things are in Australia, but they are all material things. Talk to the people you have in Australia. See if Alistair will help you in the endeavor to keep Fale with you in New Zealand. Of course, this has to be what you really want. If not, then you can allow Lupe to once again take advantage of you. All the best to you.
> 
> KTPers, I have been very busy here with my parents and my sister had come to stay for a week at my place. It is fall season starting and my crab apples will be ready to put down into applesauce and apple butter. The weather has not been good to me and my fibromyalgia. The high humidity is really taking a toil on my breathing. ttyl, Zoe


LOL LOL!!!! Love the photo. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> such beautiful landscapes Shirley! You live amongst some spectacular countryside!


Lurker 2, love your new avatar


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sending healing energy to Jynx. So glad she may go home tomorrow and that everything has gone smoothly. {{{HUGS}}} Jynx!

Off to knit on socks!


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Some of my pictures of my crab apple tree -- really overloaded this year! They should be ready to start harvesting at the end of this week or next. Usually takes a couple of weeks for them all to ripen. What does not get harvested will be eaten over the winter by the birds. Zoe


Lovely, yummy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Julie i am crossing my fingers and toes that you and Fale get together.

Rookie thanks for letting us know how Dreamweaver is doing. Sending her huge hugs from me.

Gwen I am sending you huge hugs as well for your upcoming surgery.

Just going to do last minute tidying of the house make sure everything is in its place. People coming through in the next half hour or so.

Here is my progress for the scarf today so far, almost finished this ball, might have to add a second to get the length I want.


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful tree, Zoe. I miss being able to walk out and pick our own, though it is an awful lot of work, it's totally worth it.
> 
> Shirley, glad you're feeling better and hope you're taking it easy.
> 
> Gwen, keeping you in my thoughts as you get ready for the surgery.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all--busy morning here, as we went out for breakfast and need to do grocery shopping next. I'll see if I can find a photo or two from the trip to add in.


Beautiful flowers, love the little bird. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Sorlenna said:


> We have Steller jays here and in KY there are just "blue jays." They all look different but they are quite bold!


WOW!!!! Nice :-D


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> For all those who are under the weather with the fibro, here is what I kind of say -- now you all know my secret and I am not saying where the bodies are neither!!!! Zoe


LOL LOL!!!!!!


----------



## KateB

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Dreamweaver is very positive!! I just phoned her DH a few minutes ago and he was at home enjoying some quiet time before going back to the hospital. Dreamweaver is doing great - had the tubes all taken out back on Thursday so she didn't have those to deal with which was her worst nightmare. She's up and walking and staples have been taken out. Plumbing is working fine and she's hopeful that after Dr.'s rounds tomorrow a.m., that they'll discharge her to go home.
> 
> I plan on calling her after she's home for a couple of days. DH says she's doing great!


Great news!


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Dreamweaver is very positive!! I just phoned her DH a few minutes ago and he was at home enjoying some quiet time before going back to the hospital. Dreamweaver is doing great - had the tubes all taken out back on Thursday so she didn't have those to deal with which was her worst nightmare. She's up and walking and staples have been taken out. Plumbing is working fine and she's hopeful that after Dr.'s rounds tomorrow a.m., that they'll discharge her to go home.
> 
> I plan on calling her after she's home for a couple of days. DH says she's doing great!


ANOTHER ANSWERED PRAYER!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234

Lurker 2 said:



> Shirley! the team Emirates/New Zealand boat just won the third race of the America's Cup- despite a penalty and being behind for part of the race.


Wonderful! We only get them after. What are the standings now - Pat said they had won two, is it two now or three? I am pulling for the kiwis as you can imagine. 
I think it must be three. All New Zealand will be pulling for them and a large number of Canadians.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Julie i am crossing my fingers and toes that you and Fale get together.
> 
> Rookie thanks for letting us know how Dreamweaver is doing. Sending her huge hugs from me.
> 
> Gwen I am sending you huge hugs as well for your upcoming surgery.
> 
> Just going to do last minute tidying of the house make sure everything is in its place. People coming through in the next half hour or so.
> 
> Here is my progress for the scarf today so far, almost finished this ball, might have to add a second to get the length I want.


That SCRAF is just beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Lurker 2, love your new avatar


It is a Kaikoura sunrise, not my photo- off facebook!


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> Wonderful! We only get them after. What are the standings now - Pat said they had won two, is it two now or three? I am pulling for the kiwis as you can imagine.
> I think it must be three. All New Zealand will be pulling for them and a large number of Canadians.


They are in effect up 5 at the moment because of the Oracle cheating penalties. The fourth race is being held right now.

getting a bit more exciting- Oracle is in front.

and they won, the boats were about 8 seconds ahead, Oracle is now -1 .


----------



## Designer1234

I am watching it! close race! go for it New Zealand!

Oh well Oracle won--- Congratulations to Oracle. 

Yeah to both boats !New Zealand and the US.


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Hope your surgery can sort you out. I find that knitting semi reclined with my head supported and my elbows tucked in takes the pressure of my neck and shoulders.
> It;s nearly 9.30 pm here and I am getting on with my dreambird. At last I have got my head round the pattern. xx


I find its easier on me to sit that way also.


----------



## Southern Gal

gagesmom said:


> I'm back. :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Gage and I watched a scooby doo movie and I cast on a drop stitch scarf. Found the perfect yarn to brighten me up. What do you think? I have never done drop stitch before and I have never used this yarn before. Does it look okay? I want to make it for my Mom for Christmas and maybe a hat too.


i have to say that is very eye catching yarn and omgness, how many lives does one have to live to try everything you see. :shock:


----------



## LorettaDuBois

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lurker 2

LorettaDuBois said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Welcome to the Tea Party Loretta, I see you are very new to Knitting Paradise- I do hope you are enjoying the site!


----------



## angelam

Well I'm all packed and ready to go. I'm looking forward to seeing my little boy tomorrow (he's only 50) but you know how it is! I haven't seen him since last summer. We Skype regularly but it's not the same. It's 11.30 so I need to get to bed as I have to leave the house at 5.30 tomorrow morning.
Love to all and special hugs for all who need them. Have a good week. Look forward to catching up with all your news next weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Well I'm all packed and ready to go.
> 
> Enjoy your time with your son. I can never sleep the night before I am to go away.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Have a wonderful trip!!!



angelam said:


> Well I'm all packed and ready to go. I'm looking forward to seeing my little boy tomorrow (he's only 50) but you know how it is! I haven't seen him since last summer. We Skype regularly but it's not the same. It's 11.30 so I need to get to bed as I have to leave the house at 5.30 tomorrow morning.
> Love to all and special hugs for all who need them. Have a good week. Look forward to catching up with all your news next weekend.


----------



## pacer

Julie....I can only try to imagine your mixed emotions these past few days. Anticipating the arrival of Fale and to see how he is doing. To know that you get to see him a few weeks earlier than anticipated is wonderful, but the circumstances are not. Enjoy what time you can have with him.

Zoe...nice to hear from you. I know you will be super busy with all those apples. Enjoy them.

Shirley...Prayers for you to be feeling better. Glad the shoulder does not hurt as much anymore. 

Caren...that is an awesome cup of coffee. 

Loretta...welcome...we are on here all week long to welcome to a wonderful family of caring people and welcome to Knitting Paradise.

Met a lady today who has been trying to sign up to learn to knit for several years now and the store she was living near kept canceling the class. Today she finally got that opportunity. She caught on quickly and I hope she will sign up for more. We had a wonderful time together.

Thinking of each of you. Have a blessed day or evening.


----------



## darowil

Designer1234 said:


> Thank heavens-- you don't need it -- you and David tried and obviously ds is a bit of a control freak. Sounds like they have a lot in common.
> they are very similar- SIL makes the issues I had with my MIL look minor!Maybe her son beter not get mrried- he is only 9 so a number of yeras to go
> How are the headaches ? the new meds slowly kicking in?? I hope so. Prayers for healing are sent your way.
> As frequent but not as bad
> 
> I caught some sort of a quick 'bug' yesterday and was really really sick - for about 2 hours -... I lay around most of the afternoon and feel a bit washed out today.
> that type of thing is really exhausting so allow yourself time to recover. Imagine those of us who face this type of thing regularly!
> My shoulder is much better since I found out what irritates it and what is the main cause of the pain.
> Sure has been helpful knowing what is wrong. Much easier often learning to live with something than trying to get by not knowing what is going on.
> One thing I did, I bought an 'over the shoulder' purse so it leaves both my arms free. the bag sits on the right shoulder and doesn't irritate the bad one.
> That is all I ever use, and have done for as long as I remember. Rarely had a handbag (as we call them- the purse holds money cards etc in the handbag) that can't be carried over my shoulder.


----------



## darowil

5mmdpns said:


> KTPers, I have been very busy here with my parents and my sister had come to stay for a week at my place. It is fall season starting and my crab apples will be ready to put down into applesauce and apple butter. The weather has not been good to me and my fibromyalgia. The high humidity is really taking a toil on my breathing. ttyl, Zoe


Good to see you here Zoe. Sorry your parents are needing so much care at the moment. Is the sister the one with the dogs? And the fibro playing up at the same time- is that likely to be partly the busy time as well as the weather.


----------



## darowil

LorettaDuBois said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Welcome to the Tea Party (and indeed KP) Loretta. We love new people. As you may have noticed already we cover almost any topic and do even talk about knitting. If you stay around you will work out who we all are- and what one earth we are talking about! Feel free to keep coming back. Every Friday a new Tea Party is started (usually by Sam aka The wren). Well if you happen to be down my way it is Saturday morning that it starts!


----------



## darowil

Now to leave all for the day. Have a couple of things to do this morning nd then going to the Show as I mentioned in my opening. Expect to be there most of the day so see you all tomorrow probably (and afternoon at that so I will have many pages to catch up by then!).


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Julie....I can only try to imagine your mixed emotions these past few days. Anticipating the arrival of Fale and to see how he is doing. To know that you get to see him a few weeks earlier than anticipated is wonderful, but the circumstances are not. Enjoy what time you can have with him.


Thanks Pacer.
My reaction these days seems to be just that I get tired, and I have the nuisance of needing the filters for the vacuum cleaner urgently now, although I am working up the arm hole of the back for the vest I have started- trying just to keep myself occupied.
The filters necessitate a trip to the mall, but there are a couple of things I can do while over there.
Time I think for a quick 'nana nap'.


----------



## NanaCaren

This is for my KTP family. Even though I may not say it often especially lately you all mean the world to me. Special hugs to those going through hard times. Sorry for the size.


----------



## gagesmom

Pacer and Southern Gal thank you so much for your compliments

Angelam Have a great time with your son.

Loretta welcome to the Tea Party and KP . Hope you enjoy both.

NanaCaren thanks for the hug girl it is gladly received. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Pacer and Southern Gal thank you so much for your compliments
> 
> Angelam Have a great time with your son.
> 
> Loretta welcome to the Tea Party and KP . Hope you enjoy both.
> 
> NanaCaren thanks for the hug girl it is gladly received. :thumbup:


You are very welcome :-D :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

angelam said:


> Well I'm all packed and ready to go. I'm looking forward to seeing my little boy tomorrow (he's only 50) but you know how it is! I haven't seen him since last summer. We Skype regularly but it's not the same. It's 11.30 so I need to get to bed as I have to leave the house at 5.30 tomorrow morning.
> Love to all and special hugs for all who need them. Have a good week. Look forward to catching up with all your news next weekend.


Traveling mercy, and have fun, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

KatyNora said:


> re the "lens" coffee mug, Sorlenna, where did you get yours? I would love to pick one up for DD for Christmas. She's a photographer.


He ordered it off amazon--just search "lens coffee mug." I think that one cost about $15.


----------



## Sorlenna

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Dreamweaver is very positive!! I just phoned her DH a few minutes ago and he was at home enjoying some quiet time before going back to the hospital. Dreamweaver is doing great - had the tubes all taken out back on Thursday so she didn't have those to deal with which was her worst nightmare. She's up and walking and staples have been taken out. Plumbing is working fine and she's hopeful that after Dr.'s rounds tomorrow a.m., that they'll discharge her to go home.
> 
> I plan on calling her after she's home for a couple of days. DH says she's doing great!


 :thumbup: That's awesome. I'm SO glad things have gone smoothly and she's on the mend.


----------



## jknappva

[I plan on calling her after she's home for a couple of days. DH says she's doing great![/quote]

Thanks for the update on Jynx. So glad the surgery went well and she's doing great. What a relief!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> He ordered it off amazon--just search "lens coffee mug." I think that one cost about $15.


Thanks.  I was going to ask where you got yours. I have a couple photographer friends that would it.


----------



## jknappva

Here is my progress for the scarf today so far, almost finished this ball, might have to add a second to get the length I want.[/quote]

Praying these people will love your house as much as you do and place a bid!!!
Your scarf is really beauiful!
juneK


----------



## gagesmom

June bless you, I am hoping the same thing :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Gagesmom, that scarf is going to be stunning (well, it already is!). 

Welcome, Loretta--hope to hear from you more in the future.

When we got back from the store the internet was down and so was the phone, but luckily no one needed me over in the workshop. And now it's back, and I *finally* got to the last hat of the set (that's four for the pattern). :shock: Three will go to my GC and the fourth I'm not sure (it's the smallest one). I'm sure someone will turn up who can use it. 

And back to knitting I go.

Hugs & blessings


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party Loretta, I see you are very new to Knitting Paradise- I do hope you are enjoying the site!


Sorry, Loretta, I must have skimmed right over your post!! How rude!! But so glad you came to join our Tea Party. Hope you're comfortabe and will come back often. You'd have to look really hard to find a nicer group of people!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Sorlenna :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> This is for my KTP family. Even though I may not say it often especially lately you all mean the world to me. Special hugs to those going through hard times. Sorry for the size.[/quote
> 
> It's the perfect size, Caren. And I feel that there can never be too many hugs just like there can never be enough love!!
> thank you, I hope you know how much you and everyone here mean to me. We don't say the words but just the caring we show probably does!
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## Gweniepooh

Welcome Loretta! Our usual host Sam (Thewren) has been on a vacation and will return on the 10th. Darowil and KateB have taken the job of co-hosting for him and have done a wonderful job I might add. Hope you will visit the tea party often. I've found this group to be loving and supportive and full of ideas about knitting, cooking, and a plethora of other things!


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> June bless you, I am hoping the same thing :thumbup:


I remember well how hard it was to keep a house spotless for viewers while living there. When I sold my townhouse, I didn't have to go through it very long because I moved before it sold. Thank God, I had a good agent...I was lucky that it sold within a month! Wishing the same fast result for you.
JuneK


----------



## kehinkle

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


So sorry. Is this your side or Fales? Never mind, already answered. Condolences to the family.


----------



## gagesmom

I am hoping ours goes quick enough. I am exhausted with all of this already.


jknappva said:


> I remember well how hard it was to keep a house spotless for viewers while living there. When I sold my townhouse, I didn't have to go through it very long because I moved before it sold. Thank God, I had a good agent...I was lucky that it sold within a month! Wishing the same fast result for you.
> JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

angelam said:


> Well I'm all packed and ready to go. I'm looking forward to seeing my little boy tomorrow (he's only 50) but you know how it is! I haven't seen him since last summer. We Skype regularly but it's not the same. It's 11.30 so I need to get to bed as I have to leave the house at 5.30 tomorrow morning.
> Love to all and special hugs for all who need them. Have a good week. Look forward to catching up with all your news next weekend.


Have a safe wonderful trip!!


----------



## sassafras123

Glad to know where to get lens coffee mug.
Happy Jynx doing so well.


----------



## gagesmom

Hello Pup lover and Sassafras how are you doing?


----------



## Pup lover

gagesmom said:


> Hello Pup lover and Sassafras how are you doing?


Hi Gagesmom! I amdoing well, tired but good. Had a busy day again stopped in to catch up before knitting on some fingerless gloves. Hope things went well with the people looking at your house and that they want it. Was out with DH earlier today and a lady walking towards us reminded me strongly of you. So much so that I said to myself "Oh, there's Gagesmom" then realized we dont really live that close to each other lol!


----------



## gagesmom

I am tired too, but doing good otherwise. I have to get Gage to bed for school tomorrow. That is cool, wish we did live closer. Be ack in a bit.


Pup lover said:


> Hi Gagesmom! I amdoing well, tired but good. Had a busy day again stopped in to catch up before knitting on some fingerless gloves. Hope things went well with the people looking at your house and that they want it. Was out with DH earlier today and a lady wslking tiwards us reminded me strongly if you. So much so that I said to myself "Oh, there's Gagesmom" then realized we dont really live that close to each other lol!


----------



## KatyNora

Sorlenna said:


> He ordered it off amazon--just search "lens coffee mug." I think that one cost about $15.


Thanks, Sorlenna. I'll add it to my shopping list.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Katynora. I always think Katynana when I see your name. I love Mary Poppins and that is the name of their nanny that quit and lead to their hiring Mary Poppins. Silly I know but I always think that.


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> So sorry. Is this your side or Fales? Never mind, already answered. Condolences to the family.


Thanks Kathy!


----------



## KatyNora

gagesmom said:


> Hi Katynora. I always think Katynana when I see your name. I love Mary Poppins and that is the name of their nanny that quit and lead to their hiring Mary Poppins. Silly I know but I always think that.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the chuckle, Gagesmom. I hadn't made that connection. KatyNora was what my folks called me when I was a toddler. My given name is Kathleen Nora. Lots of folks call me Kathy these days, but we've already got a full complement of Kathys at Sam's table, so I just stick with Katy here. Besides, it reminds me of my folks.

BTW, let me add my compliments on your drop stitch scarf. The colors are great. I've never done a drop stitch pattern before but downloaded yours from Ravelry because you make it look so good. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

That is really neat how you got that name. Also thanks for the compliment on my scarf. I have never done anything with drop stitch before, I really like it.


KatyNora said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Thanks for the chuckle, Gagesmom. I hadn't made that connection. KatyNora was what my folks called me when I was a toddler. My given name is Kathleen Nora. Lots of folks call me Kathy these days, but we've already got a full complement of Kathys at Sam's table, so I just stick with Katy here. Besides, it reminds me of my folks.
> 
> BTW, let me add my compliments on your drop stitch scarf. The colors are great. I've never done a drop stitch pattern before but downloaded yours from Ravelry because you make it look so good. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took a photo of the little scarf I am wearing today- completed it in 2011- from some of my haul of yarns from John Lewis in Glasgow (Scotland).
> Have posted it elsewhere- so thought I might as well share it with the Tea Party!


Ooh pretty it looks so delicate. 
Well with any luck, Fofoa will override Lupe and that will solve that issue before it becomes much of one.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Kaye how are ya?


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> It is 7pm here and supper is done and dishes are washed.
> 
> Ann, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your husband. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> Julie I am sorry to hear of your loss as well. I hope you get to be in touch with Fale. I love the scarf too.
> 
> Progress on the scarf...


Oooh, that is lovely!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Hi Kaye how are ya?


Hi, not bad, was just over tired I think with everything going on here but with sleeping away most of the day, I feel halfway human again. :-D 
How are things going on that end? I hope that Gage and Greg are doing well, although I'm sure sad, as are you. But I have to agree, that yarn is sure to brighten any day, it's just lovely. 
Hugs and hopes.


----------



## Spider

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh, that is lovely!!!! :thumbup:


Hey, how are you doing ?? Haven't heard from you in awhile.
Gage's mom, the house will sell. Getting the people in the house is half the battle. And I know it is a hassle to get the call quick pick things up and then leave. Keep your knitting handy so you can grab it and go park somewhere and knit.


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Kaye, they are getting along a bit better. I have to say Gage more so then Greg. I was thinking the yarn would brighten up the place.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi, not bad, was just over tired I think with everything going on here but with sleeping away most of the day, I feel halfway human again. :-D
> How are things going on that end? I hope that Gage and Greg are doing well, although I'm sure sad, as are you. But I have to agree, that yarn is sure to brighten any day, it's just lovely.
> Hugs and hopes.


----------



## Marikayknits

It's been awhile since I have posted on KTP. I keep trying to find a way to jump in to the conversion, but I just haven't got the hang of commenting on all the posts. Nevertheless I keep all of you in mind and in my prayers. I read every day and mostly am able to keep up on reading. Much has been going on in my life. We had a small family party for my MIL's 90th birthday in August. Unfortunately, due to short term memory loss,she did not remember anything about it the next day. 
My DH has had surgery on both eyes for cataracts in the last few weeks. Except for a brief period of wearing contacts in his forties, he has worn glasses since he was six years old. He is so happy not to have to wear glasses (except for reading) anymore.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Spider I am doing good. Yourself?


Spider said:


> Hey, how are you doing ?? Haven't heard from you in awhile.
> Gage's mom, the house will sell. Getting the people in the house is half the battle. And I know it is a hassle to get the call quick pick things up and then leave. Keep your knitting handy so you can grab it and go park somewhere and knit.


----------



## Spider

Marikayknits said:


> It's been awhile since I have posted on KTP. I keep trying to find a way to jump in to the conversion, but I just haven't got the hang of commenting on all the posts. Nevertheless I keep all of you in mind and in my prayers. I read every day and mostly am able to keep up on reading. Much has been going on in my life. We had a small family party for my MIL's 90th birthday in August. Unfortunately, due to short term memory loss,she did not remember anything about it the next day.
> My DH has had surgery on both eyes for cataracts in the last few weeks. Except for a brief period of wearing contacts in his forties, he has worn glasses since he was six years old. He is so happy not to have to wear glasses (except for reading) anymore.


Welcome to the group!!


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Marikayknits, sorry to hear about your MIL's loss of memory. It is quite sad when that happens. Hugs to you. I am so happy for your DH it must be fantastic to not have to wear glasses anymore. Congrats to him.


Marikayknits said:


> It's been awhile since I have posted on KTP. I keep trying to find a way to jump in to the conversion, but I just haven't got the hang of commenting on all the posts. Nevertheless I keep all of you in mind and in my prayers. I read every day and mostly am able to keep up on reading. Much has been going on in my life. We had a small family party for my MIL's 90th birthday in August. Unfortunately, due to short term memory loss,she did not remember anything about it the next day.
> My DH has had surgery on both eyes for cataracts in the last few weeks. Except for a brief period of wearing contacts in his forties, he has worn glasses since he was six years old. He is so happy not to have to wear glasses (except for reading) anymore.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone! I think most of you have followed the wonderful tunisian and tunisian entralac projects of *John Dornan*.
> 
> _I just opened a completely new thread in the hightlight topics on the workshop section to feature his work_.
> 
> He didn't feel he wanted to teach a class but was very happy that we wanted to show it on the section.
> 
> Go to the section link under any of my posts and click on 'john Dornan' (It will be one of the highlighted topics at the top of the page, not in the workshops.
> 
> I think his work is so outstanding and it is all over KP so it will be good to have it gathered together in one place-- we won't put all the different posts in but I will take his information and put it in our thread.
> 
> I hope you will check it out. I have managed to put in pictures up until 2011 although there are more - I just want people to have a taste.
> 
> let me know what you think about it -- it is a new idea -- and I just might look for other especially talented people who are outstanding and feature them. not sure about that but it is a thought.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> Here is the direct link, which will make it easier - but usually go in the Section to find it please
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198483-1.html


Thank you for posting the link and letting us know, he does some absolutely beautiful work doesn't he. And really, his post teach as they go so this is wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

10pm here and I am off to knit some more on my scarf before heading to bed. I have 2 more days off and a lot more packing to do before work on Wednesday morning.

Night everyone, rest well. Prayers for all. Talk to you all tomorrow.

{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Sorry, Loretta, I must have skimmed right over your post!! How rude!! But so glad you came to join our Tea Party. Hope you're comfortabe and will come back often. You'd have to look really hard to find a nicer group of people!
> JuneK


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> I am hoping ours goes quick enough. I am exhausted with all of this already.


Hang in there Sis. Thing will work out.
Praying it goes fast. :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> 10pm here and I am off to knit some more on my scarf before heading to bed. I have 2 more days off and a lot more packing to do before work on Wednesday morning.
> 
> Night everyone, rest well. Prayers for all. Talk to you all tomorrow.
> 
> {{{{hugs}}}}


Rest well


----------



## Patches39

Will say night night, pray all have a blessed tomorrow.


----------



## Designer1234

I have been reading all the supportive posts and it is time I sent you all a card to thank you all for being who you are. 

There are lots of us who are hurting physically , there are those who are grieving, there are those who are facing uncertainty -- there are those who feel down sometimes and others who bring us up. There are all of us who 
join together in friendship. There are those who are facing fears of the unknown, but we are all in it together. We are friends.

Shirley


----------



## Spider

Shirley, hope you are back feeling good. Love your pictures. Hope you rested after your bout with whatever hit you.
You are so right. We are all here for each other in any way we can help.


----------



## Gweniepooh

marikayknits that is great news about your DH's cataract surgery! What a blessing that must be for him.

It is difficult to keep positive when someone close to you has dementia. So nice of you all to throw her a birthday party even if she doesn't remember it now. You've earned jewels for your crown for sure.

Don't hesitate to jump in on any conversation. the more you do it the easier it becomes....LOL...can be quite addicting! Good to hear from you again. Hugs!
quote=Marikayknits]It's been awhile since I have posted on KTP. I keep trying to find a way to jump in to the conversion, but I just haven't got the hang of commenting on all the posts. Nevertheless I keep all of you in mind and in my prayers. I read every day and mostly am able to keep up on reading. Much has been going on in my life. We had a small family party for my MIL's 90th birthday in August. Unfortunately, due to short term memory loss,she did not remember anything about it the next day. 
My DH has had surgery on both eyes for cataracts in the last few weeks. Except for a brief period of wearing contacts in his forties, he has worn glasses since he was six years old. He is so happy not to have to wear glasses (except for reading) anymore.[/quote]


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oops...I did a gwenie...yep that's me!

Got to get up early tomorrow so I can be on time for my doc appointment so I'm going to shut it down early tonight...no knitting until 3 a.m. tonight! LOL 

Hope everyone receives blessings and positive energy. Sending {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to everyone! Good night!


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops...I did a gwenie...yep that's me!
> 
> Got to get up early tomorrow so I can be on time for my doc appointment so I'm going to shut it down early tonight...no knitting until 3 a.m. tonight! LOL
> 
> Hope everyone receives blessings and positive energy. Sending {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to everyone! Good night!


Good luck tomorrow .


----------



## sugarsugar

Pontuf said:


> Yes we have missed you Zoe . Glad to know all is well but sad that fibro is back . Hope you're feeling better.
> 
> XO
> 
> (


Ditto..... take care Zoe


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> There are some glorious vistas in Aussie too, but what I could see when I was in Sydney is a lot flatter, and ofcourse it is vast compared with our compact little Isles.
> How are you keeping sugarsugar? Hope the world is treating you a little more kindly!


Still the same.. no change. But i am trying to keep myself busier to keep my mind from problems i have no control over. I spent a couple of hours ripping out weeds yesterday... good therapy!


----------



## sugarsugar

Sorlenna said:


> Beautiful tree, Zoe. I miss being able to walk out and pick our own, though it is an awful lot of work, it's totally worth it.
> 
> Shirley, glad you're feeling better and hope you're taking it easy.
> 
> Gwen, keeping you in my thoughts as you get ready for the surgery.
> 
> Hugs & blessings to all--busy morning here, as we went out for breakfast and need to do grocery shopping next. I'll see if I can find a photo or two from the trip to add in.


Beautiful photos! And Zoe i love your tree.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> For all those who are under the weather with the fibro, here is what I kind of say -- now you all know my secret and I am not saying where the bodies are neither!!!! Zoe


Ha ha ha........ i love it. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

sassafras123 said:


> Zoe, June hoping fm better quickly. Fall weather should help. Least it does for me with less humidity. And yes we even have humidity here in the desert of late.
> Zoe love your take off of serenity prayer. Understand the implied anger and frustration with fm.
> Gwen healing energy your way chica.
> Think it will be a knit, read, rest day. Last bout with reaction to new med has left me limp of energy. That's okay I shall think of it as a day of peace and enjoy.


Ditto for all the above. And i hope you regain some energy. Take care


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Dreamweaver is very positive!! I just phoned her DH a few minutes ago and he was at home enjoying some quiet time before going back to the hospital. Dreamweaver is doing great - had the tubes all taken out back on Thursday so she didn't have those to deal with which was her worst nightmare. She's up and walking and staples have been taken out. Plumbing is working fine and she's hopeful that after Dr.'s rounds tomorrow a.m., that they'll discharge her to go home.
> 
> I plan on calling her after she's home for a couple of days. DH says she's doing great!


That fantastic news!! Woo hoo for Dreamweaver. Please give her my love.


----------



## Railyn

No staying up until 2 for me either. Have to take DH to the dr. tomorrow. Most of the time he is unable to drive more than a couple of miles so the driving falls to me. It is really hard to see someone who was so strong to have problems that curtail his activity. The dr. don't really have a clue what is wrong with him so we are chasing the wind. He is only 70 and looks and acts much older.
Night all and sweet dreams/ Prayers for the hurting and ill
which includes nearly everyone in TP.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> This is for my KTP family. Even though I may not say it often especially lately you all mean the world to me. Special hugs to those going through hard times. Sorry for the size.


And hugs right back to you..


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Still the same.. no change. But i am trying to keep myself busier to keep my mind from problems i have no control over. I spent a couple of hours ripping out weeds yesterday... good therapy!


and you do have little Oscar who must love his 'Mum'. I am glad you are managing to distract yourself from the problems.
Ripping out weeds also has a result that you can see, that helps mightily!
I have had a sort of non-day, you have those sometimes! but I am going to have to bake a sourdough myself- can't raise the person who wanted it- and the jar is chock a block- oh well such is life!


----------



## Pontuf

Hi Sisters

I heard from Sandi AZ Sticks today. Alan's colonoscopy on Friday was very disappointing. They see the doctor tomorrow and will have more information. They are exploring all their options. She will not be posting but is thinking of you all. Please keep her and Alan in your hearts and prayers.

XO
pontuf


----------



## gagesmom

Please tell her that we are thinking of them both and sending prayers up for them.


Pontuf said:


> Hi Sisters
> 
> I heard from Sandi AZ Sticks today. Alan's colonoscopy on Friday was very disappointing. They see the doctor tomorrow and will have more information. They are exploring all their options. She will not be posting but is thinking of you all. Please keep her and Alan in your hearts and prayers.
> 
> XO
> pontuf


----------



## sugarsugar

Spider said:


> Shirley, hope you are back feeling good. Love your pictures. Hope you rested after your bout with whatever hit you.
> You are so right. We are all here for each other in any way we can help.


Absolutely!! Thanks Shirley


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> Hi Sisters
> 
> I heard from Sandi AZ Sticks today. Alan's colonoscopy on Friday was very disappointing. They see the doctor tomorrow and will have more information. They are exploring all their options. She will not be posting but is thinking of you all. Please keep her and Alan in your hearts and prayers.
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Will do!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers for AZ sticks and DH.


----------



## KatyNora

Pontuf said:


> Hi Sisters
> 
> I heard from Sandi AZ Sticks today. Alan's colonoscopy on Friday was very disappointing. They see the doctor tomorrow and will have more information. They are exploring all their options. She will not be posting but is thinking of you all. Please keep her and Alan in your hearts and prayers.
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Thanks for the update, Pontuf. Tell Sandi we're sending hugs and hope.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers for AZ sticks and DH.


Ditto


----------



## TNS

Designer1234 said:


> I have been reading all the supportive posts and it is time I sent you all a card to thank you all for being who you are.
> Shirley


Thank you Shirley for all your kind words and the wonderful views of wild and beautiful mountains, and trees. Thank you for being you.


----------



## TNS

Spider said:


> Good luck tomorrow .


Ditto, (to Gwenie)


----------



## TNS

Pontuf said:


> Hi Sisters
> 
> I heard from Sandi AZ Sticks today. Alan's colonoscopy on Friday was very disappointing. They see the doctor tomorrow and will have more information. They are exploring all their options. She will not be posting but is thinking of you all. Please keep her and Alan in your hearts and prayers.
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Will do. So sorry for the news, and thanks for keeping us informed Pontuf.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> and you do have little Oscar who must love his 'Mum'. I am glad you are managing to distract yourself from the problems.
> Ripping out weeds also has a result that you can see, that helps mightily!
> I have had a sort of non-day, you have those sometimes! but I am going to have to bake a sourdough myself- can't raise the person who wanted it- and the jar is chock a block- oh well such is life!


SugarSugar, I too have been murdering weeds, and a few rogue sycamores. As Julie says its better to be doing something with visible results than just letting the worries dominate. I hope everything eventually resolves without you having more stress. Lots of hugs winging your way! And for Julie too.


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> SugarSugar, I too have been murdering weeds, and a few rogue sycamores. As Julie says its better to be doing something with visible results than just letting the worries dominate. I hope everything eventually resolves without you having more stress. Lots of hugs winging your way! And for Julie too.


Thanks


----------



## Poledra65

gagesmom said:


> Please tell her that we are thinking of them both and sending prayers up for them.


Me too.


----------



## Poledra65

Designer1234 said:


> I have been reading all the supportive posts and it is time I sent you all a card to thank you all for being who you are.
> 
> There are lots of us who are hurting physically , there are those who are grieving, there are those who are facing uncertainty -- there are those who feel down sometimes and others who bring us up. There are all of us who
> join together in friendship. There are those who are facing fears of the unknown, but we are all in it together. We are friends.
> 
> Shirley


Beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops...I did a gwenie...yep that's me!
> 
> Got to get up early tomorrow so I can be on time for my doc appointment so I'm going to shut it down early tonight...no knitting until 3 a.m. tonight! LOL
> 
> Hope everyone receives blessings and positive energy. Sending {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to everyone! Good night!


Good luck on the doc visit, hope it all goes well. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Zoe, had been wondering how you were, good to see you posting. Sorry about the fibro, it really puts a damper on things. Glad all else seems to be going well though. Hugs


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Well I'm all packed and ready to go. I'm looking forward to seeing my little boy tomorrow (he's only 50) but you know how it is! I haven't seen him since last summer. We Skype regularly but it's not the same. It's 11.30 so I need to get to bed as I have to leave the house at 5.30 tomorrow morning.
> Love to all and special hugs for all who need them. Have a good week. Look forward to catching up with all your news next weekend.


Enjoy your time with your son.


----------



## KateB

Marikayknits said:


> It's been awhile since I have posted on KTP. I keep trying to find a way to jump in to the conversion, but I just haven't got the hang of commenting on all the posts. Nevertheless I keep all of you in mind and in my prayers. I read every day and mostly am able to keep up on reading. Much has been going on in my life. We had a small family party for my MIL's 90th birthday in August. Unfortunately, due to short term memory loss,she did not remember anything about it the next day.
> My DH has had surgery on both eyes for cataracts in the last few weeks. Except for a brief period of wearing contacts in his forties, he has worn glasses since he was six years old. He is so happy not to have to wear glasses (except for reading) anymore.


Hi Marikay, glad you could join us. Please feel free to join in with the conversation whenever you can, we love new voices!


----------



## KateB

KatyNora said:


> Thanks for the update, Pontuf. Tell Sandi we're sending hugs and hope.


From me too.


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom
Just going to do last minute tidying of the house make sure everything is in its place. People coming through in the next half hour or so.
Here is my progress for the scarf today so far said:


> Hope you get some results with the house sale. I keep forgetting to say, just love your scarf and it's growing so quickly.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> I find its easier on me to sit that way also.


It's a matter of finding what works for you. I have one of those electric armchairs that you can adjust the back and left the legs. :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

Thank you for the hug Caren, and the pic is so adorable as well lyn xx


NanaCaren said:


> This is for my KTP family. Even though I may not say it often especially lately you all mean the world to me. Special hugs to those going through hard times. Sorry for the size.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and not so warm Surrey. Might have to think about giving the central heating a try. I'm off for a swim this morning and then on school pick up this evening.

Sending Monday hugs and happy healing vibes to all.

Photos for Monday.........


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Well I'm all packed and ready to go. I'm looking forward to seeing my little boy tomorrow (he's only 50) but you know how it is! I haven't seen him since last summer. We Skype regularly but it's not the same. It's 11.30 so I need to get to bed as I have to leave the house at 5.30 tomorrow morning.
> Love to all and special hugs for all who need them. Have a good week. Look forward to catching up with all your news next weekend.


Enjoy seeing your son and have a safe journey. :thumbup:


----------



## melyn

Oh wow Shirley, lovely pics and so uplifting, thank you. lyn xx



Designer1234 said:


> I have been reading all the supportive posts and it is time I sent you all a card to thank you all for being who you are.
> 
> There are lots of us who are hurting physically , there are those who are grieving, there are those who are facing uncertainty -- there are those who feel down sometimes and others who bring us up. There are all of us who
> join together in friendship. There are those who are facing fears of the unknown, but we are all in it together. We are friends.
> 
> Shirley


----------



## PurpleFi

Thanks for the photos Shirley was fantstic scenary.

Welcome Loretta, nice to see you

Good morning Melyn, it's chilly here today, how are you?


----------



## NanaCaren

LorettaDuBois said:


> Sorry for your loss.


Welcome to the KTP always nice to have new faces.


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for my KTP family. Even though I may not say it often especially lately you all mean the world to me. Special hugs to those going through hard times. Sorry for the size.[/quote
> 
> It's the perfect size, Caren. And I feel that there can never be too many hugs just like there can never be enough love!!
> thank you, I hope you know how much you and everyone here mean to me. We don't say the words but just the caring we show probably does!
> Hugs,
> JuneK
> 
> 
> 
> It shows how much how much love there is within the KTP, sometimes one just has to say (type) it out loud.
Click to expand...


----------



## Patches39

Spider said:


> Shirley, hope you are back feeling good. Love your pictures. Hope you rested after your bout with whatever hit you.
> You are so right. We are all here for each other in any way we can help.


Double ditto :-D


----------



## jheiens

Welcome, Marikayknits and LorettaDubois, to the tea party. So happy to see newcomers to the table and hope that you both will join in whenever it is possible for you. 

Please come often. There is always room at the table and the company around it are friendly and caring.

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a sunny but a bit chilly Great Bend. 

Coffee this morning is served with an unsual cake enjoy.


----------



## Patches39

Railyn said:


> No staying up until 2 for me either. Have to take DH to the dr. tomorrow. Most of the time he is unable to drive more than a couple of miles so the driving falls to me. It is really hard to see someone who was so strong to have problems that curtail his activity. The dr. don't really have a clue what is wrong with him so we are chasing the wind. He is only 70 and looks and acts much older.
> Night all and sweet dreams/ Prayers for the hurting and ill
> which includes nearly everyone in TP.


Praying your. Strength, and healing for DH, :-D


----------



## Patches39

Pontuf said:


> Hi Sisters
> 
> I heard from Sandi AZ Sticks today. Alan's colonoscopy on Friday was very disappointing. They see the doctor tomorrow and will have more information. They are exploring all their options. She will not be posting but is thinking of you all. Please keep her and Alan in your hearts and prayers.
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Prayers going up now.


----------



## NanaCaren

This is one of my oldest plants, I have babied it for nearly nine years. It is still in the original pot.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not so warm Surrey. Might have to think about giving the central heating a try. I'm off for a swim this morning and then on school pick up this evening.
> 
> Sending Monday hugs and happy healing vibes to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday.........


WOW, rain clouds are beautiful , tomatoes look good too


----------



## melyn

Hiya, Its been raining here and boy has the temperature dropped, not quite enough to think about putting the heating on but certainly enough to put a cardigan on. i am fine thanks, just taking 1 day at a time as the date approaches when my daughter becomes homeless and gets put into B&B. The council have refused to tell her where, they just tell her they will move her the day b4 the bailiffs come. It is such a worry we don't know how far my grandson will have to travel to get to school or anything except they will be given 1 room and are likely to be in it for some time. lyn xx



PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the photos Shirley was fantstic scenary.
> 
> Welcome Loretta, nice to see you
> 
> Good morning Melyn, it's chilly here today, how are you?


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> It shows how much how much love there is within the KTP, sometimes one just has to say (type) it out loud.


Ditto :-D


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a sunny but a bit chilly Great Bend.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served with an unsual cake enjoy.


WOW!!!! Ready for coffee, looks so good, and OH MY, the cake, awesome. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
Fruit is always good to start your day.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> This is one of my oldest plants, I have babied it for nearly nine years. It is still in the original pot.


Beautiful looks like a plant that I had and loved, a long time ago. Thanks for sharing, nice memories. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

AZ/Sandy: sending mountains of prayers for DH and you. Know we have your back

NanaCaren: The watermelon "cake" is amazing. Wonder what they used to frost it? Can't imagine real frosting...maybe cream cheese??? Looks yummy though.

Prayers to everyone along with positive energy.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> WOW!!!! Ready for coffee, looks so good, and OH MY, the cake, awesome. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Fruit is always good to start your day.


Beautiful looks like a plant that I had and loved, a long time ago. Thanks for sharing, nice memories.

I am going to try the cake next time the family all gets together. As long as there are still watermelons that is.

Glad It brought back nice memories for you.  
This year while was in London the poor thing didn't get watered and the dog knocked it off it's stand. I was in tears when I saw it. I have watered, fed and talked to it a lot to get it back to this point.


----------



## jknappva

[
My DH has had surgery on both eyes for cataracts in the last few weeks. Except for a brief period of wearing contacts in his forties, he has worn glasses since he was six years old. He is so happy not to have to wear glasses (except for reading) anymore.[/quote]

So glad to see you popping in again. Short term memory loss is hard on the family as is Alzheimers!
I know just how your DH feels after having cataract surgery myself 8 yrs. ago. I'd worn glasses since the 6th grade. And like him, I only need el cheapo reading glasses now. My glasses were the first thing I reached for before getting out of bed in the morning and the last thing I took off at night. If he's like me, he almost feels liberated!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

OOOPS!! Pulled a Gwenie!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

bb


Designer1234 said:


> I have been reading all the supportive posts and it is time I sent you all a card to thank you all for being who you are.
> 
> There are lots of us who are hurting physically , there are those who are grieving, there are those who are facing uncertainty -- there are those who feel down sometimes and others who bring us up. There are all of us who
> join together in friendship. There are those who are facing fears of the unknown, but we are all in it together. We are friends.
> Shirley


Thank you, Shirley, for the lovely Canadian pictures. It's always wonderful to see pictures of other countries and places in the USA that I'll never see in person.
I think this group is fantastic. From all the support we get from each other, I doubt there's a mean bone in the body of anyone here. It's wonderful to be part of such a generous, compassionate group.
Hugs to you,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Oops...I did a gwenie...yep that's me!
> 
> Got to get up early tomorrow so I can be on time for my doc appointment so I'm going to shut it down early tonight...no knitting until 3 a.m. tonight! LOL
> 
> Hope everyone receives blessings and positive energy. Sending {{{{{{HUGS}}}}}} to everyone! Good night!


By the time you see this, all of your appointments will probably be over. But I'm praying they all went well. And if you had to have any tests, scans, etc for your neck, I hope all of the manipulating didn't cause you more pain. I know from experience that it can happen.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> AZ/Sandy: sending mountains of prayers for DH and you. Know we have your back
> 
> NanaCaren: The watermelon "cake" is amazing. Wonder what they used to frost it? Can't imagine real frosting...maybe cream cheese??? Looks yummy though.
> 
> Prayers to everyone along with positive energy.


I am imagining it would be cream cheese as well. going to see if I can find out or just experiment with it. Would be a neat dessert for KAP next year. 

Healing thoughts and energy to you as well.


----------



## jknappva

Railyn said:


> No staying up until 2 for me either. Have to take DH to the dr. tomorrow. Most of the time he is unable to drive more than a couple of miles so the driving falls to me. It is really hard to see someone who was so strong to have problems that curtail his activity. The dr. don't really have a clue what is wrong with him so we are chasing the wind. He is only 70 and looks and acts much older.
> Night all and sweet dreams/ Prayers for the hurting and ill
> which includes nearly everyone in TP.


So sorry to hear of your hubby's deteriorating health. I know from my experience, that age has nothing to do with sickness or disability!
Praying the drs. will soon find the problem and he's on the way to recovery.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Pontuf said:


> Hi Sisters
> 
> I heard from Sandi AZ Sticks today. Alan's colonoscopy on Friday was very disappointing. They see the doctor tomorrow and will have more information. They are exploring all their options. She will not be posting but is thinking of you all. Please keep her and Alan in your hearts and prayers.
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Will definitely say extra prayers for Sandi and Alan. It's so hard to have to wait. Hope it's nothing really bad
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not so warm Surrey. Might have to think about giving the central heating a try. I'm off for a swim this morning and then on school pick up this evening.
> 
> Sending Monday hugs and happy healing vibes to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday.........


Look like you'll have a bumper crops of tomatoes....love fresh home-grown tomatoes as opposed to the cardboard store tomatoes.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a sunny but a bit chilly Great Bend.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served with an unsual cake enjoy.


Love,love love it....the coffee and the unusual cake. Went and socialized with some friends earlier this morning and one of them brought coffee cake to share. From Costco but it's still going to be delish with my mid morning cuppa!!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> This is one of my oldest plants, I have babied it for nearly nine years. It is still in the original pot.


Evidently you're doing something just right...it's beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## Pup lover

NanaCaren said:


> I am imagining it would be cream cheese as well. going to see if I can find out or just experiment with it. Would be a neat dessert for KAP next year.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to you as well.


I had thought cool whip.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Caren, lovely coffee and the melon is great but I can't satnd kiwi fruit (makes me shudder :lol: )
Monday hugs to you x


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> This is one of my oldest plants, I have babied it for nearly nine years. It is still in the original pot.


That is so pretty and well done for keeping it going. x


----------



## PurpleFi

melyn said:


> Hiya, Its been raining here and boy has the temperature dropped, not quite enough to think about putting the heating on but certainly enough to put a cardigan on. i am fine thanks, just taking 1 day at a time as the date approaches when my daughter becomes homeless and gets put into B&B. The council have refused to tell her where, they just tell her they will move her the day b4 the bailiffs come. It is such a worry we don't know how far my grandson will have to travel to get to school or anything except they will be given 1 room and are likely to be in it for some time. lyn xx


Sorry to hear that lyn sending you some hope for a good outcome for your DD. xx


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I am imagining it would be cream cheese as well. going to see if I can find out or just experiment with it. Would be a neat dessert for KAP next year.
> 
> Healing thoughts and energy to you as well.


What about marscaponi cheese?


----------



## PurpleFi

jknappva said:


> Look like you'll have a bumper crops of tomatoes....love fresh home-grown tomatoes as opposed to the cardboard store tomatoes.
> JuneK


They are taking an extrememly longtime to ripen. No sun today, at the moment it is pouring with rain. Perhaps if I go and shine a light on them and give them a good talkin g to they might ripen :roll:


----------



## Grannypeg

Heartfelt prayers coming.



KatyNora said:


> Thanks for the update, Pontuf. Tell Sandi we're sending hugs and hope.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren, your plant is beautiful.  It is a Rieger begonias (Begonia x hiemalis) also called winter-flowering begonias, since they require cool temperatures and short days to bloom. They come in many colors with the red being the most popular. They will bloom for about six months before going dormant. When they go dormant, most people will trim the leaves and stems back to about 6 inches. Let the soil dry out very slightly. In six weeks when you start to see new shoots and leaves appearing, you can fertilize it with fertilizer meant to enhance blooming. Lots of people use these begonias in hanging baskets and set them outside in partial shade where they will bloom and grow all summer. They are quite a hardy plant and it takes much to kill them. Zoe


----------



## Pup lover

Things to finish today, also promised DH I would start walking in treadmill, so many morethings I would rather do. He said "dont make me get after you" lol so guess i will put in some time there. Have a talk radio show from the East Coast thst I love so will put my Ipod in my ears and walk with Bob & Sheri.

We wont be getting too many more tomatoes, they are starting to die. Squash n zuchini already gone, one more meal from green beans then just potatoes left to dig up. Has been very humid here the last few days, otherwise nice temps.

Glad to the good news where there is good news. Love the sentiments sent by Shirley and Caren, right back at you sisters!

For all of you facing forced decisions, medical issues of your own or of loved ones and the things life throws at us that we have no control over, you are in my thoughts and prayers and I'm sending you many hugs and peaceful thoughts to get you through these rough times.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> They are taking an extrememly longtime to ripen. No sun today, at the moment it is pouring with rain. Perhaps if I go and shine a light on them and give them a good talkin g to they might ripen :roll:


And perhaps they are waiting for miniFi to come and play? The tomatoes here are taking so long to ripen too. It is too wet and very little days of straight sun. Perhaps they need a sun lamp???? Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from a rather damp Surrey. At last the lawn is getting some of its green colour back. Been for a swim this morning. Mr P is watching the Americas Cup on the tv and getting very excited. He now wants a boat like that!
As I type it has stopped raining and the sun is trying to come out.

Monday afternoon hugs for everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> What about marscaponi cheese?


That could be yummy.


----------



## Pup lover

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a rather damp Surrey. At last the lawn is getting some of its green colour back. Been for a swim this morning. Mr P is watching the Americas Cup on the tv and getting very excited. He now wants a boat like that!
> As I type it has stopped raining and the sun is trying to come out.
> 
> Monday afternoon hugs for everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:


Hugs back to you Purplefi!!


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> Some of my pictures of my crab apple tree -- really overloaded this year! They should be ready to start harvesting at the end of this week or next. Usually takes a couple of weeks for them all to ripen. What does not get harvested will be eaten over the winter by the birds. Zoe


Love your crab apple trees, what a lovely crop. Wish mine were trimmed so nicely. Have found several new trees in the woods this year that need to be pruned badly.


----------



## Pup lover

Good morning Zoe, hope you are feeling better and have a great day!


----------



## PurpleFi

Pup lover said:


> Hugs back to you Purplefi!!


Oh thank you and back to you againl. Bit like tennis :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> What about marscaponi cheese?


Marscaponi would work good too, maybe better as I like the flavor better.  sweetened with a bit of honey, hmm now will have to try this out. I have a watermelon sitting on the counter. Will let everyone know how/if it turns out. Good project for the day.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pup lover said:


> Good morning Zoe, hope you are feeling better and have a great day!


Thank you! It is overcast and rainy here so just doing inside puttering around the house. Putting the finishing touches on the crochet lighthouse squares for Joe P's tablecloth. I should be done with designing that today and will pop it in the mail tomorrow for him. Happy hugs for everyone! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren, your plant is beautiful. It is a Rieger begonias (Begonia x hiemalis) also called winter-flowering begonias, since they require cool temperatures and short days to bloom. They come in many colors with the red being the most popular. They will bloom for about six months before going dormant. When they go dormant, most people will trim the leaves and stems back to about 6 inches. Let the soil dry out very slightly. In six weeks when you start to see new shoots and leaves appearing, you can fertilize it with fertilizer meant to enhance blooming. Lots of people use these begonias in hanging baskets and set them outside in partial shade where they will bloom and grow all summer. They are quite a hardy plant and it takes much to kill them. Zoe


Thanks I had forgotten what it was. This one blooms all year during winter months it turns pink. The only one I have even seen that happen with. I forget to water during winter and fertilize when I think of it.   I am going to take a slip off for my sis, she loves it. Never done that with these.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> And perhaps they are waiting for miniFi to come and play? The tomatoes here are taking so long to ripen too. It is too wet and very little days of straight sun. Perhaps they need a sun lamp???? Zoe


Had thought of a sun lamp, they are beginning to go orange and we are promised a bit more sun so I am hopeful. It's a bit to damp for MiniFi to go out at the moment. How are you today? x


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Marscaponi would work good too, maybe better as I like the flavor better.  sweetened with a bit of honey, hmm now will have to try this out. I have a watermelon sitting on the counter. Will let everyone know how/if it turns out. Good project for the day.


Save me a slice (but no kiwi fruit) xx


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I had forgotten what it was. This one blooms all year during winter months it turns pink. The only one I have even seen that happen with. I forget to water during winter and fertilize when I think of it.   I am going to take a slip off for my sis, she loves it. Never done that with these.


The begonias are easy to start from slips, you just put the 4-6" slip in water and in a short while the roots are forming. When the roots are about 2" long, then you pot them. Use African violet soil for potting. 
My red begonia like yours would get pink flowers in the winter too. I think that it is likely just due to the amount of sunlight it gets or doesn't get. It always seemed happy anyways! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> They are taking an extrememly longtime to ripen. No sun today, at the moment it is pouring with rain. Perhaps if I go and shine a light on them and give them a good talkin g to they might ripen :roll:


hee hee You could put a grow light over them  I have new tomatoes starting on a few of my plants they will come inside to ripen during the winter.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Had thought of a sun lamp, they are beginning to go orange and we are promised a bit more sun so I am hopeful. It's a bit to damp for MiniFi to go out at the moment. How are you today? x


MiniFi needs long underwear and an umbrella!!!!! hmmmm, some rain boots too so she can splash in the puddles! I have some yellow tomatoes that wont turn color as that is the variety they are. They are really sweet and not much acid in them. My fibro likes them. 
It is calling for rain and thunderstorms here today. Breathing is a bit tricky but the puffers are doing the best that they can! lol, I see the doc tomorrow and will get him to order more refills for me. 
Does MiniFi help you to make some tomato relish? She will like that on some hot dogs and hamburgers!!!! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Pup lover said:


> Things to finish today, also promised DH I would start walking in treadmill, so many morethings I would rather do. He said "dont make me get after you" lol so guess i will put in some time there. Have a talk radio show from the East Coast thst I love so will put my Ipod in my ears and walk with Bob & Sheri.
> 
> We wont be getting too many more tomatoes, they are starting to die. Squash n zuchini already gone, one more meal from green beans then just potatoes left to dig up. Has been very humid here the last few days, otherwise nice temps.
> 
> Glad to the good news where there is good news. Love the sentiments sent by Shirley and Caren, right back at you sisters!
> 
> For all of you facing forced decisions, medical issues of your own or of loved ones and the things life throws at us that we have no control over, you are in my thoughts and prayers and I'm sending you many hugs and peaceful thoughts to get you through these rough times.


A good idea to get back to the treadmill. Chrissy has been at me to get back to the treadmill. I have made a deal with her and Michael they have to do it as well.

Hugs back to you dear lady.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Save me a slice (but no kiwi fruit) xx


I will and no kiwi, any other fruit in it's place. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> The begonias are easy to start from slips, you just put the 4-6" slip in water and in a short while the roots are forming. When the roots are about 2" long, then you pot them. Use African violet soil for potting.
> My red begonia like yours would get pink flowers in the winter too. I think that it is likely just due to the amount of sunlight it gets or doesn't get. It always seemed happy anyways! Zoe


Thanks I will be trying this. Might start a few to give out at christmas to the kids. I love that it flowers all year makes the winter less dreary.


----------



## Spider

Pontuf said:


> Hi Sisters
> 
> I heard from Sandi AZ Sticks today. Alan's colonoscopy on Friday was very disappointing. They see the doctor tomorrow and will have more information. They are exploring all their options. She will not be posting but is thinking of you all. Please keep her and Alan in your hearts and prayers.
> 
> XO
> pontuf


Prayers being said.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> MiniFi needs long underwear and an umbrella!!!!! hmmmm, some rain boots too so she can splash in the puddles! I have some yellow tomatoes that wont turn color as that is the variety they are. They are really sweet and not much acid in them. My fibro likes them.
> It is calling for rain and thunderstorms here today. Breathing is a bit tricky but the puffers are doing the best that they can! lol, I see the doc tomorrow and will get him to order more refills for me.
> Does MiniFi help you to make some tomato relish? She will like that on some hot dogs and hamburgers!!!! Zoe


Have got a mini umbrella but no boots. Like the look of the relish but I don't do hotdogs as I don 't eat meat :roll: Awkward aren't I?


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks I will be trying this. Might start a few to give out at christmas to the kids. I love that it flowers all year makes the winter less dreary.


I have a cyclamen like like, flowers all winter long. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi KTPers, I started a prayer thread/topic for Sandi and Alan. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198851-1.html#3928016

Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> I will and no kiwi, any other fruit in it's place. :thumbup:


Raspberries would be good and a dark chocolate sauce?


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Have got a mini umbrella but no boots. Like the look of the relish but I don't do hotdogs as I don 't eat meat :roll: Awkward aren't I?


But the hot dog is all vegan!!!!!!! hahahah, Zoe


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> But the hot dog is all vegan!!!!!!! hahahah, Zoe


Well then that would be ok, but I don't really like vegan stuff that tastes like meat. I kn ow what would be nice with the relish -spicy bean burgers. They re delicious. 
I'm going now as I am on school pick up today. Catch you later.
Have a good day :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> But the hot dog is all vegan!!!!!!! hahahah, Zoe


Cool bootsxx


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Have got a mini umbrella but no boots. Like the look of the relish but I don't do hotdogs as I don 't eat meat :roll: Awkward aren't I?


Not really my Chrissy doesn't eat meat. Have you tried the vegetarian hot dogs? Angora posted a carrot hot dog some time ago. It is a marinated carrot and then you grill it.


----------



## 5mmdpns

PurpleFi said:


> Well then that would be ok, but I don't really like vegan stuff that tastes like meat. I kn ow what would be nice with the relish -spicy bean burgers. They re delicious.
> I'm going now as I am on school pick up today. Catch you later.
> Have a good day :thumbup: :thumbup:


OK, you mention it, now I need the recipe for those spicy bean burgers!!!!! (hahahah, I love beans anything!)

Have fun picking up the school!!!! how many stone does the school weigh? hmmmm, you may need some help to pick it up!!!! Zoe


----------



## Spider

My tomatoes look the same, need some more sun and I hope no frost. Rainy and cool this morning. We needed the rain.
Good morning to all. Prayers for all who need them today.


----------



## sassafras123

Time for our walk.
Going to make Ghana masala today. Yum.
Started two color knit mitts. Have to work on bribing yarn round when more than five stitches. Forgot how to do that.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I have a cyclamen like like, flowers all winter long. :thumbup:


I love winter flowers but, I have mostly salad greens. Along with tomatoes, peas, beans and lots of herbs.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Raspberries would be good and a dark chocolate sauce?


YUM!!!!! mmmm a definite make now.


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> But the hot dog is all vegan!!!!!!! hahahah, Zoe


The boots are too cute.


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> The boots are too cute.


lol, lil maryjane boots! Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

NanaCaren said:


> I love winter flowers but, I have mostly salad greens. Along with tomatoes, peas, beans and lots of herbs.


What herbs do you grow? and are they indoor herbs to take you through the winter? Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

5mmdpns said:


> What herbs do you grow? and are they indoor herbs to take you through the winter? Zoe


lol, lil maryjane boots! Zoe

Oregano, thyme, chives, parsley, mint, horseradish, basil and marjoram. Then in very large pots I have swiss chard and spinach. They all go in my back room with the hot tub, I don't have to water as often do to the humidity. Oh I almost forgot my rosemary, I have several of those, they are need to make Dave's spider jam.


----------



## KateB

melyn said:


> Hiya, Its been raining here and boy has the temperature dropped, not quite enough to think about putting the heating on but certainly enough to put a cardigan on. i am fine thanks, just taking 1 day at a time as the date approaches when my daughter becomes homeless and gets put into B&B. The council have refused to tell her where, they just tell her they will move her the day b4 the bailiffs come. It is such a worry we don't know how far my grandson will have to travel to get to school or anything except they will be given 1 room and are likely to be in it for some time. lyn xx


I've had the heating on at night already! Sorry for your DD's predicament, you would think the council must know by now what is available? What age is your DGS?


----------



## gagesmom

Gage doesn't eat meat either.


NanaCaren said:


> Not really my Chrissy doesn't eat meat. Have you tried the vegetarian hot dogs? Angora posted a carrot hot dog some time ago. It is a marinated carrot and then you grill it.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Caren, lovely coffee and the melon is great but I can't satnd kiwi fruit (makes me shudder :lol: )
> Monday hugs to you x


I agree the coffee & melon are great - and I'll have Fi's kiwi fruit, I love them!


----------



## gagesmom

Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already   

Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


Simply beautiful and stunning to grace anyone's neck!!!! Zoe


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Had thought of a sun lamp, they are beginning to go orange and we are promised a bit more sun so I am hopeful. It's a bit to damp for MiniFi to go out at the moment. How are you today? x


If you pick them then wrap them in newspaper and put them in a warmish place they should ripen - this machine is fighting me to print 'Warminster'
instead of 'warmish'!!


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you so much Zoe. I have this one for my Mom and I am making one for a friend as a gift, cuz I am so proud of her for deciding to go back to school.


5mmdpns said:


> Simply beautiful and stunning to grace anyone's neck!!!! Zoe


----------



## KateB

Gagesmom - Ta da, it's lovely! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

After a dull morning the sun has decided to put in an appearance. DH and I went up to Glasgow shopping this morning and took this photo on the way home as it looked so beautiful coming down the coast.


----------



## gagesmom

Kate that photo is gorgeous. I would love to live there.


----------



## KateB

gagesmom said:


> Kate that photo is gorgeous. I would love to live there.


Most of the West coast of Scotland is beautiful and we're just lucky to be able to live here!


----------



## Pontuf

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers, I started a prayer thread/topic for Sandi and Alan. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198851-1.html#3928016
> 
> Zoe


Thanks Zoe

XOXO


----------



## Pontuf

KateB said:


> After a dull morning the sun has decided to put in an appearance. DH and I went up to Glasgow shopping this morning and took this photo on the way home as it looked so beautiful coming down the coast.


Beautiful!


----------



## gagesmom

Zoe the hymn is beautiful and I am sending love, hugs and prayers to them both right now.


----------



## BJohn4223

Good Morning from Arizona. This is the first time I've had to sit down and read so am getting a late start. Will probably take me all day to get these all read.

Love the recipes - thank you. We often make our own pizza and clean out the refrigerator to find things to use. My favorite was an artichoke dip with green chili spread over the crust and then added chicken, cheese, black olives, sliced onions and diced tomato. We also had some left over hummus which worked really well for a sauce and then added some left over veggies from a veggie tray.

My daughter makes sheperd's pie for us fairly often and it is a favorite at our house.

Great idea with the bubble wrap and duck tape. My sister has back problems and uses a pillow under her knees all the time - this might be a great Christmas gift. Or - I could keep one in my closet so she doesn't ruin my good bed pillows. Thanks for that one - it's a keeper.

I have to run my GD to school this morning as it is pouring down rain and she'd be soaked as it's almost a mile to the school from here.

Will read more when I come back and get Noah settled down with breakfast - he's too wound up to eat yet he says.

Later -


----------



## Designer1234

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


It is beautiful. do you have a link for the pattern? I have quite a lot of the same yarn and I think my girls might like a scarf if you don't mind. Thoughts are with you by the way.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry to hear that lyn sending you some hope for a good outcome for your DD. xx


Seconding this thought!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from a rather damp Surrey. At last the lawn is getting some of its green colour back. Been for a swim this morning. Mr P is watching the Americas Cup on the tv and getting very excited. He now wants a boat like that!
> As I type it has stopped raining and the sun is trying to come out.
> 
> Monday afternoon hugs for everyone :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

I know that Denvervet posted his scarves as Shimmer Wave Scarf. I did mine with Drop Stitch Scarf. They look exactly the same. I can't remember the designer of mine but I do have it on my Ravelry project page. Find me there under Gagesmom. I am sure that your daughters will absolutely love them. Thank you for keeping me in your thoughts Shirley. 


Designer1234 said:


> It is beautiful. do you have a link for the pattern? I have quite a lot of the same yarn and I think my girls might like a scarf if you don't mind. Thoughts are with you by the way.


----------



## gagesmom

HI Julie big hugs for you {{{{HUGS}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


And the colours have come up much better in this shot! Lovely work! And so fast!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> I agree the coffee & melon are great - and I'll have Fi's kiwi fruit, I love them!


Ok no problem. :-D I don't mind them as long as it isn't every day.


----------



## gagesmom

I am so proud of this scarf.


Lurker 2 said:


> And the colours have come up much better in this shot! Lovely work! And so fast!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> After a dull morning the sun has decided to put in an appearance. DH and I went up to Glasgow shopping this morning and took this photo on the way home as it looked so beautiful coming down the coast.


My memory worked for once- from the dim dark recesses came the thought Isle of Arran! lovely to see that coast again!


----------



## Spider

gagesmom said:


> I am so proud of this scarf.
> 
> :thumbup:


You should be.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


Holy cow woman you knit fast. Looks fantastic too.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> If you pick them then wrap them in newspaper and put them in a warmish place they should ripen - this machine is fighting me to print 'Warminster'
> instead of 'warmish'!!


Don't you just love how it tries to think for you. Mine does it all the time.


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> HI Julie big hugs for you {{{{HUGS}}}}


And big ((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))) for you, dear!


----------



## SirCarl9

Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


----------



## pacer

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers, I started a prayer thread/topic for Sandi and Alan. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198851-1.html#3928016
> 
> Zoe


Thanks for doing this for Sandi and for giving us the update as we are concerned for them as well. Take care.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> After a dull morning the sun has decided to put in an appearance. DH and I went up to Glasgow shopping this morning and took this photo on the way home as it looked so beautiful coming down the coast.


Kate that is amazing, love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Prayers for you and your wife.


SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


----------



## Lurker 2

SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


You have certainly come to the right place for getting some prayers to be said for truthandlight, So sorry to hear of your accident!


----------



## pacer

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


That turned out beautiful. The bright colors will be a blessing during the drab winter days.


----------



## Grannypeg

You did a beautiful job and the colours are great!



gagesmom said:


> I am so proud of this scarf.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Julie, Caren, pacer, spider and Grannypeg. Thank you


----------



## Grannypeg

Prayers coming for both of you.



SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


----------



## gagesmom

Going to log off for now and grab some lunch, also do a bit more packing. Taking pictures down off the walls last night and today. Looking so bare in here.


----------



## Railyn

jknappva said:


> So sorry to hear of your hubby's deteriorating health. I know from my experience, that age has nothing to do with sickness or disability!
> Praying the drs. will soon find the problem and he's on the way to recovery.
> JuneK


Thank you for your kind words. DH was exposed to Agent Orange in Viet Nam and this seems to be the root of his problems. He is a brittle diabetic and some of his problems stem from that. The biggest frustration is his lack of balance. He uses a cane when out and walks like he is drunk. It is difficult for him as he was in the Marine corps and so was very fit and strong. Now just walking out the the mail box is a challenge. Again, thanks for you kind words.


----------



## pacer

SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


So glad that you are alright. Ruthie is in my prayers.


----------



## BJohn4223

AZ Sticks - hope all goes well for your husband. I have had several and had polyps removed every time. It is frightening. Will be saying prayers for you both.

SirCarl9 - sorry to hear about your accident. Prayers for both of you also. God Bless.


----------



## NanaCaren

SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


You have definitely come to the right place. Healing thoughts and energy being sent to both of you. Gentle hugs for you.


----------



## pacer

Caren...I love the watermelon cake. I thought it had a whip cream frosting, but I have also read somewhere that you can add whip cream to vanilla pudding to make a frosting. I think they may have added something else to it as well. That might work as well. 

Loved the scenery photos today. 

Puplover...So wonderful to have a husband who cares so much about you. You could avoid the treadmill by going for a walk outside if that is possible. I have been working out about 4 days a week since KAP. It is a bit of a challenge, but the other women at the gym are so supportive which makes it easier to go back even though I am sore. 

Today I managed to wake up at 4:30 in the morning so I finished a hat, worked on a mitten, cleaned my shower, went to the gym to work out, took a shower, cooked breakfast, washed a load of laundry and some dishes. I don't have to be at work for a few hours yet so I will fit in some more knitting. I will be exhausted by the time I get out of work tonight.

Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers. Praying for Sam's safe return from his vacation as well.


----------



## BJohn4223

Gagesmom - I love the yarn - skipped ahead to see the finished product. It's beautiful! I've never done a drop stitch scarf before. Well, actually, I've never done much of anything before. I've made a few scarves. Just finished my first dish cloth for a swap, and started a sweater for my grandson, Noah. I am learning so much from this site and love all the pictures of items you all are making. It inspires me to keep going and to try new things. I have a lot of projects in the wings - and bought a lot of yarn to go with it.

I recently bought some bamboo in muted pastels (3 different variegated yarns) and have nine skeins. I also bought 10 skeins of royal blue bamboo silk. They were on sale at a price I couldn't resist - I think the last of the color lots or they were going to discontinue. Anyway - I don't have an idea what to do with them, so guess I will take your approach and wait for it to pick the pattern for me. Unless someone out there has some suggestions?


----------



## Lurker 2

No more comment needed. This was on facebook.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I worked with someone a few years back whose boyfriend worked at a plant that made the really fine wood pulp that is used to prevent grated cheese from sticking. That is how I learned that information. It is nice to know what is in our food so that we can decide if we are okay consuming it. I know that it has to pass gov't standards in order to be used and we do buy shredded cheese.


~~~~~trees are plants....like chives and other herbs. Soooo??


----------



## KatyNora

gagesmom said:


> I am so proud of this scarf.
> 
> :thumbup:


Your pride is completely justified!! :thumbup: It's beautiful, even before blocking.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hmm. I missed the watermelon cake...anyone know where I can find it? 

Gagesmom, the scarf turned out great, just like a wearable rainbow! I love it.

I have just the crown on the last hat for the pattern to go--ten buttons to sew on and ends to weave in--but it's nearly there. Then I have to get some more skull scarves put together and see who wants what. 

Also, when cleaning a "spot" on the carpet, I suggest putting some light on it first to make sure it's not a shadow...ask me how I know. 

Hugs & blessings to all--hope to hear that things are looking up for all of us in the days to come!


----------



## BJohn4223

Gweniepooh said:


> Well it is 3 a.m. and I just finished the socks I was making using DPNS. Talked awhile with Marianne much earlier and she is almost finished her first pair of sock ever...we were doing the same pattern. Her's look great. She said she would post a picture once she finishes. She has been knitting while sitting with her mom mostly.
> 
> I'm going to head on to bed now. Can't believe I stayed up so late; definitely drank too much coffee today. Hugs to everyone.


I love the socks - I bought some yarn to make some but haven't drummed up the courage yet. Did start making my first sweater ever! Don't know that I will ever be able to knit socks as pretty as these.


----------



## 5mmdpns

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTPers, I started a prayer thread/topic for Sandi and Alan. http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198851-1.html#3928016
> 
> Zoe






Pontuf said:


> Thanks Zoe
> 
> XOXO


You are welcome as I am sure that Sandi and Alan are as well. Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

pacer said:


> Caren...I love the watermelon cake. I thought it had a whip cream frosting, but I have also read somewhere that you can add whip cream to vanilla pudding to make a frosting. I think they may have added something else to it as well. That might work as well.
> 
> Loved the scenery photos today.
> 
> Puplover...So wonderful to have a husband who cares so much about you. You could avoid the treadmill by going for a walk outside if that is possible. I have been working out about 4 days a week since KAP. It is a bit of a challenge, but the other women at the gym are so supportive which makes it easier to go back even though I am sore.
> 
> Today I managed to wake up at 4:30 in the morning so I finished a hat, worked on a mitten, cleaned my shower, went to the gym to work out, took a shower, cooked breakfast, washed a load of laundry and some dishes. I don't have to be at work for a few hours yet so I will fit in some more knitting. I will be exhausted by the time I get out of work tonight.
> 
> Keeping everyone in my thoughts and prayers. Praying for Sam's safe return from his vacation as well.


Whipped cream would also be a good choice the possibilities are endless.


----------



## KatyNora

SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


Carl, we will hold both you and Ruthie in our hearts and thoughts. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## 5mmdpns

KatyNora said:


> Carl, we will hold both you and Ruthie in our hearts and thoughts. Thank you for letting us know.


 :thumbup: Absolutely! Zoe


----------



## Glennys 2

BJohn4223 said:


> Good Morning from Arizona. This is the first time I've had to sit down and read so am getting a late start. Will probably take me all day to get these all read.
> 
> Love the recipes - thank you. We often make our own pizza and clean out the refrigerator to find things to use. My favorite was an artichoke dip with green chili spread over the crust and then added chicken, cheese, black olives, sliced onions and diced tomato. We also had some left over hummus which worked really well for a sauce and then added some left over veggies from a veggie tray.
> 
> My daughter makes sheperd's pie for us fairly often and it is a favorite at our house.
> 
> Great idea with the bubble wrap and duck tape. My sister has back problems and uses a pillow under her knees all the time - this might be a great Christmas gift. Or - I could keep one in my closet so she doesn't ruin my good bed pillows. Thanks for that one - it's a keeper.
> 
> I have to run my GD to school this morning as it is pouring down rain and she'd be soaked as it's almost a mile to the school from here.
> 
> Will read more when I come back and get Noah settled down with breakfast - he's too wound up to eat yet he says.
> 
> Later -


Bjohn.
This may sound terrible but I am glad that Gilbert is getting some rain. I went to school in Tempe so I know how dry it can get.

I also can remember when Gilbert was just a really small town, and when I was visiting family in Tempe about 15 years ago and went around to see the area, Gilbert had really grown. Almost to the size that Tempe was in the 50's


----------



## Railyn

One thing to remember when making the "watermelon" cake is to serve it immediately as the juice from the melon will leach out quickly and may make the icing fall off and/or discolor. It is a cute idea and would be very fun to make.


----------



## Pontuf

Yes Gilbert is big, so is Chandler. We have been getting steady rain for few days. Its so nice. Clouds and cooler. We are tired of the constant sunshine and hot temps the rain has been great. Unfortunately when it rains it floods and people do not know how to drive in rain


----------



## NanaCaren

Railyn said:


> One thing to remember when making the "watermelon" cake is to serve it immediately as the juice from the melon will leach out quickly and may make the icing fall off and/or discolor. It is a cute idea and would be very fun to make.


I will partially freeze it before icing it making it easier to decorate.


----------



## BJohn4223

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took a photo of the little scarf I am wearing today- completed it in 2011- from some of my haul of yarns from John Lewis in Glasgow (Scotland).
> Have posted it elsewhere- so thought I might as well share it with the Tea Party!


Beautiful!


----------



## Sorlenna

Pontuf said:


> Yes Gilbert is big, so is Chandler. We have been getting steady rain for few days. Its so nice. Clouds and cooler. We are tired of the constant sunshine and hot temps the rain has been great. Unfortunately when it rains it floods and people do not know how to drive in rain


Some of them don't know how to drive in fine weather, either! :shock: Always, within ten minutes or so of rain starting here, I hear sirens going somewhere. You'd think people would learn to be more careful.


----------



## Lurker 2

BJohn4223 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Some of them don't know how to drive in fine weather, either! :shock: Always, within ten minutes or so of rain starting here, I hear sirens going somewhere. You'd think people would learn to be more careful.


The roads are so slick after prolonged dry spells, even here- but does it make them slow down?...


----------



## Glennys 2

I can remember 1 year where Oregon had a lot of rain and Az had not a lot of rain and each state had a local contest to see when the weather would change. I was visiting family at the time and Oregon was mentioned in the local news and I thingk the forcasters had a contest between them as to when the weather would change. I think the change happened about the same time Oregon dried up and Az got rain.
And yes I couldn't believe how big Chandler had gotten. I can remember when it seemed to take forever to get from Tempe to Williams AFB and now it seems like the Phoenix area goes from Peoria to Gilbert.


----------



## sassafras123

SirCarl, welcome. Healing energy sent for you and your wife.
Love pics of Scotland.


----------



## Glennys 2

I do know that when it does rain you had better stay out of the dips in the road. My sister almost lost a friend in one of the washes after a heavy rain.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> They are taking an extrememly longtime to ripen. No sun today, at the moment it is pouring with rain. Perhaps if I go and shine a light on them and give them a good talkin g to they might ripen :roll:


Good luck with the light!! LOL! Tomatoes do like the sun!
JuneK


----------



## BJohn4223

I finally made it through half of the posts, but have to get busy and do some picking up around here. Noah has decided to spread his toys from one end of the house to the other so we have to go pick them up.

This after he has eaten enough food for both his mother and I.

The joys of growth spurts I guess.

Later -


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


It's just as beautiful as I thought it would be!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> After a dull morning the sun has decided to put in an appearance. DH and I went up to Glasgow shopping this morning and took this photo on the way home as it looked so beautiful coming down the coast.


That is a beautiful sight. I would have had to park so I could just look at the scenery and sky!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


So sorry to hear that, Carl. I will definitely keep Ruthie in prayers. And will pray for comfort and strength for you, as well.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

BJohn4223 said:


> Gagesmom - I love the yarn - skipped ahead to see the finished product. It's beautiful! I've never done a drop stitch scarf before. Well, actually, I've never done much of anything before. I've made a few scarves. Just finished my first dish cloth for a swap, and started a sweater for my grandson, Noah. I am learning so much from this site and love all the pictures of items you all are making. It inspires me to keep going and to try new things. I have a lot of projects in the wings - and bought a lot of yarn to go with it.
> 
> I recently bought some bamboo in muted pastels (3 different variegated yarns) and have nine skeins. I also bought 10 skeins of royal blue bamboo silk. They were on sale at a price I couldn't resist - I think the last of the color lots or they were going to discontinue. Anyway - I don't have an idea what to do with them, so guess I will take your approach and wait for it to pick the pattern for me. Unless someone out there has some suggestions?


Sounds like that was quite a sale. Wish I'd seen it. I so want to get some silk yarn but unless it's on sale at a great price, I hesitate to buy it.
Can't wait to see what you decide to make with it.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Sorlenna said:


> Some of them don't know how to drive in fine weather, either! :shock: Always, within ten minutes or so of rain starting here, I hear sirens going somewhere. You'd think people would learn to be more careful.


I don't think it matters whether you get little rain or get it often. We average 4" a month and people still lose their minds behind the wheel when it's wet outside! Idiots will be idiots no matter the weather! LOL!
JuneK


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


That scarf is gorgeous, I hope it makes you think happy thoughts. Love the colour and pattern.


----------



## TNS

gagesmom said:


> I am so proud of this scarf.
> 
> :thumbup:


And so you should be! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

sassafras123 said:


> Time for our walk.
> Going to make Ghana masala today. Yum.
> Started two color knit mitts. Have to work on bribing yarn round when more than five stitches. Forgot how to do that.


http://osbornfiber.com/2011/09/30/fair-isle-102-securing-long-floats/
Joy, I found this last year, Hope it will help.


----------



## TNS

SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


Sorry to hear of your accident and that Ruthie is serious. Healing wishes for the both of you. Do keep us informed of progress if you can. It's a very worrying time for you so do lean on us here when you need to.


----------



## Designer1234

I think Sam might be on his way home as we speak. I look forward to hearing about his trip and what he thinks of his new 'digs'. I bet it is bright and sunny for him. I hope he isn't too weary after a long flight. 

Welcome Home Sam, from all of us!


----------



## Grandmapaula

jknappva said:


> I don't think it matters whether you get little rain or get it often. We average 4" a month and people still lose their minds behind the wheel when it's wet outside! Idiots will be idiots no matter the weather! LOL!
> JuneK


You should hear the sirens around here after the first snow!! Not only do the natives forget how to drive in it, but with 2 colleges in town, there are a LOT of students who have never seen snow, let alone driven in it. What a mess. If I don't have to go out for the first two or three snow storms, I stay home and knit - usually much safer! (LOL) Love, Paula


----------



## melyn

KateB said:


> I've had the heating on at night already! Sorry for your DD's predicament, you would think the council must know by now what is available? What age is your DGS?


Apparently it's their procedure to not say until the day b4 the bailiffs come, my grandson was 15 last week. Lyn xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sir Carl....yes, you're in the right spot. Lots of prayers coming to you from all of us. So sorry to hear about the accident and that Ruthie was hurt. I'm glad you're okay and I know you'll be with her every minute you can. Sending you both many hugs.


SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


----------



## RookieRetiree

I saw one skein of the silk yarn and didn't know what I would do with it....it was still $11.99 at Tuesday Morning prices which are usually about 1/2 off. A good buy...I just wish there were two skeins...I could get a scarf out of that.



jknappva said:


> Sounds like that was quite a sale. Wish I'd seen it. I so want to get some silk yarn but unless it's on sale at a great price, I hesitate to buy it.
> Can't wait to see what you decide to make with it.
> Junek


----------



## purl2diva

Prayers for Ruthie and Carl, Sandi and Alan, and Railyn's DH. So sorry to hear of all these problems. You know that you will be covered with wishes for comfort, healing and support from this group.


----------



## Spider

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Ruthie and Carl, Sandi and Alan, and Railyn's DH. So sorry to hear of all these problems. You know that you will be covered with wishes for comfort, healing and support from this group.


Perfectly said....


----------



## Bulldog

Page 56...So very happy that Jynx is doing so well. Hope she will get home today

Sandi...my prayers are with you and Alan.

Marilyn....I'm right there with you. My Jim has always been a big man 6'4" 225-250# and I see him going down every day.

Just got word from Angie. Nerve Conduction Study was this morning. She said it was so painful she just laid there and cried..was told it was abnormal...just have to be patient, have faith, and wait till all studies are in and she sees Dr tomorrow Good thing gonna be busy cleaning


----------



## RookieRetiree

Prayers continuing....so sorry she has to be in additional pain throughout the tests, but hopefully this means that they will figure out how to treat it and manage or cure it.



Bulldog said:


> Page 56...So very happy that Jynx is doing so well. Hope she will get home today
> 
> Sandi...my prayers are with you and Alan.
> 
> Marilyn....I'm right there with you. My Jim has always been a big man 6'4" 225-250# and I see him going down every day.
> 
> Just got word from Angie. Nerve Conduction Study was this morning. She said it was so painful she just laid there and cried..was told it was abnormal...just have to be patient, have faith, and wait till all studies are in and she sees Dr tomorrow Good thing gonna be busy cleaning


----------



## Bulldog

Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.

Ta da. It's done. 

Gagesmom: your scarf is just beautiful. I just love the colors. Forgot what thread it was but it was perfect. You did an outstanding job!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Page 56...So very happy that Jynx is doing so well. Hope she will get home today
> 
> Sandi...my prayers are with you and Alan.
> 
> Marilyn....I'm right there with you. My Jim has always been a big man 6'4" 225-250# and I see him going down every day.
> 
> Just got word from Angie. Nerve Conduction Study was this morning. She said it was so painful she just laid there and cried..was told it was abnormal...just have to be patient, have faith, and wait till all studies are in and she sees Dr tomorrow Good thing gonna be busy cleaning


Betty, prayers for your Angie! BTW I love the new avatar- you are so lovely, as is your smile!


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome MaryKay and Loretta!
Purple Fi...I just have to say your warm my heart with all your lovely cheery pictures. Wish I could reach out and pick a tomatoe. Look scrumptious

Kate...your picture is just breathtaking!

Spider/Gages Mom...prayers continue for work for DHs. I just know God has something good in store for you both.

Just got text from baby daughter, Kelsey...she has a new addition to her family...A Yorkie...He is so cute and tiny!


----------



## Bulldog

Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please 

pray for her. Thank you. CarL

Carl, you are definitely in the right place. Wrapping Ruthie in the wings of the Angels and prayer warriors are already on it. You take care of yourself. Will include you in those prayers.


----------



## Spider

Bulldog said:


> Page 56...So very happy that Jynx is doing so well. Hope she will get home today
> 
> Sandi...my prayers are with you and Alan.
> 
> Marilyn....I'm right there with you. My Jim has always been a big man 6'4" 225-250# and I see him going down every day.
> 
> Just got word from Angie. Nerve Conduction Study was this morning. She said it was so painful she just laid there and cried..was told it was abnormal...just have to be patient, have faith, and wait till all studies are in and she sees Dr tomorrow Good thing gonna be busy cleaning


Praying for you all.


----------



## martina

Hello all. I had a good day today, went in town with Val, had coffee, a good chat, bought 3 jigsaws, 2balls of yarn, needed not stash, a pattern book and two very nice cardigans. Fine knit and rather different, Val made me buy them, she did, honest!!! Also three photocopy drawings from a Big Issue vendor, a really lovely woman and talented artist. Left my raincoat in the coffee shop, went back and the assistant handed it to me as soon as I went into the shop. Then a long chatty phone call from my oldest son. So a good if rather expensive day. No news on the house front yet, but I am hopeful still. To all with health, family, home or other problems, you are in my thoughts and prayers. To all who post such lovely pictures of views, plants, family work done and views, thank you. Take care all.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> I think Sam might be on his way home as we speak. I look forward to hearing about his trip and what he thinks of his new 'digs'. I bet it is bright and sunny for him. I hope he isn't too weary after a long flight.
> 
> Welcome Home Sam, from all of us!


Oh, that is so lovely and bright, Shirley. Sure hope Sam has a good trip home. I think it was year before last that he had problems and, if I remember, he spent a few days in the hospital. I'm sure if I have that wrong, someone with a better memory will let me know.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Page 56...So very happy that Jynx is doing so well. Hope she will get home today
> 
> Sandi...my prayers are with you and Alan.
> 
> Marilyn....I'm right there with you. My Jim has always been a big man 6'4" 225-250# and I see him going down every day.
> 
> Just got word from Angie. Nerve Conduction Study was this morning. She said it was so painful she just laid there and cried..was told it was abnormal...just have to be patient, have faith, and wait till all studies are in and she sees Dr tomorrow Good thing gonna be busy cleaning


I'm praying the dr will have some good news for her tomorrow!
Try not to worry...but I know it's like telling a mother not to breathe when her child is in pain!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Thought you might like a picture of the Bride and Groom Swan crashing the wedding party at my sister's house a couple of years ago. Guess they were trying to mooch some wedding cake!!
The two little girls were flower girls.
JuneK


----------



## Pontuf

Designer1234 said:


> I think Sam might be on his way home as we speak. I look forward to hearing about his trip and what he thinks of his new 'digs'. I bet it is bright and sunny for him. I hope he isn't too weary after a long flight.
> 
> Welcome Home Sam, from all of us!


Beautiful Shirley! Welcome home Sam!

!


----------



## Pontuf

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like a picture of the Bride and Groom Swan crashing the wedding party at my sister's house a couple of years ago. Guess they were trying to mooch some wedding cake!!
> The two little girls were flower girls.
> JuneK


Great picture thanks June


----------



## Pontuf

Lots of thunder, pouring rain. Streets are rivers. Pontuf is sticking close, thunder is VERY LOUD!


----------



## Pontuf

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Ruthie and Carl, Sandi and Alan, and Railyn's DH. So sorry to hear of all these problems. You know that you will be covered with wishes for comfort, healing and support from this group.


Said beautifully purl 2diva. Thanks
Pontuf

more thunder!


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> Page 56...So very happy that Jynx is doing so well. Hope she will get home today
> 
> Sandi...my prayers are with you and Alan.
> 
> Marilyn....I'm right there with you. My Jim has always been a big man 6'4" 225-250# and I see him going down every day.
> 
> Just got word from Angie. Nerve Conduction Study was this morning. She said it was so painful she just laid there and cried..was told it was abnormal...just have to be patient, have faith, and wait till all studies are in and she sees Dr tomorrow Good thing gonna be busy cleaning


My friend's daughter had that test too and she said it was the most painful thing she's ever gone through. Hope it's all worth it in the end.
PS Your new avatar is lovely!


----------



## Designer1234

Hi everyone -- just a head's up.

Chickie is going to start a workshop on Wednesday, where she will teach how to make two different pairs of felted slippers.

I have found felting to be so much fun that I would highly recommend you check out this course.

I have opened an information thread at the following link -- It gives the information as to the patterns and type of yarn required. Chickkie wil also answer any questions there

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198109-1.html#3930021

I am going to take this class as a good friend (Pontuf) sent me some wonderful wool as a special gift and I am going to use some of it for a pair of slippers for me and each of my family girls. I hope to make the first pair and put in a cuff as I like them a bit taller.

I hope you will give this some thought.


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> Betty, prayers for your Angie! BTW I love the new avatar- you are so lovely, as is your smile!


And healing pain free wishes for Angie from me too. Like Julie, i too love your smile, and hope you can be spared from worry. Hugs, Lin


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like a picture of the Bride and Groom Swan crashing the wedding party at my sister's house a couple of years ago. Guess they were trying to mooch some wedding cake!!
> The two little girls were flower girls.
> JuneK


What a gorgeous picture! So very cute.


----------



## TNS

Pontuf said:


> Beautiful Shirley! Welcome home Sam!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pontuf

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- just a head's up.
> 
> Chickie is going to start a workshop on Wednesday, where she will teach how to make two different pairs of felted slippers.
> 
> I have found felting to be so much fun that I would highly recommend you check out this course.
> 
> I have opened an information thread at the following link -- It gives the information as to the patterns and type of yarn required. Chickkie wil also answer any questions there
> 
> WOW!!. GREAt SLIPPERS,
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198109-1.html#3930021
> 
> I am going to take this class as a good friend (Pontuf) sent me some wonderful wool as a special gift and I am going to use some of it for a pair of slippers for me and each of my family girls. I hope to make the first pair and put in a cuff as I like them a bit taller.
> 
> I hope you will give this some thought.


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> OK, you mention it, now I need the recipe for those spicy bean burgers!!!!! (hahahah, I love beans anything!)
> 
> Have fun picking up the school!!!! how many stone does the school weigh? hmmmm, you may need some help to pick it up!!!! Zoe


Sorry, don't have a recipe for spicy bean burgers buy them from the frozen food section in the supermarket!
Survived the school pick up (haahaa) LittlE Madam was being a right little madam, really living up to her name. At the moment she hates everything especially the government cos they insist she still uses a childs car seat. I think she is going to write to the Prime Minister!


----------



## PurpleFi

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


Hey Speedy, love the scarf, that should brighten up any day.x


----------



## LorettaDuBois

very new and having a good time here :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> If you pick them then wrap them in newspaper and put them in a warmish place they should ripen - this machine is fighting me to print 'Warminster'
> instead of 'warmish'!!


I could take them to Warminster - it's not that far :roll:


----------



## PurpleFi

SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


Hi Carl, sending you and Ruthie lots of healing thoughts.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Hi all..just made some more tomato juice...this one turned out a little spicier so will be used in chilli. I like it spicey so it's fine for me to just drink, but the rest of the family likes things a little milder.

I added celery, carrots, parsley, onion, garlic and spinach from the vegetable bin following Caren's vegetable juice recipe. Very healthy and I get to control the salt content which I really like. 

I just made a cucumber, onion, tomato and avocado salad for my and my DD's dinner. There are leftovers in the fridge for those who want something more.


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all..just made some more tomato juice...this one turned out a little spicier so will be used in chilli. I like it spicey so it's fine for me to just drink, but the rest of the family likes things a little milder.
> 
> I added celery, carrots, parsley, onion, garlic and spinach from the vegetable bin following Caren's vegetable juice recipe. Very healthy and I get to control the salt content which I really like.
> 
> I just made a cucumber, onion, tomato and avocado salad for my and my DD's dinner. There are leftovers in the fridge for those who want something more.


On my way to your fridgexx


----------



## RookieRetiree

I got a text from Pup Lover who indicated that she'll be without an internet connection for the next few days so she won't be on the tea party until Thursday or so.

We'll miss you, Pup Lover....come back whenever you can.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Hi everyone -- just a head's up.
> 
> Chickie is going to start a workshop on Wednesday, where she will teach how to make two different pairs of felted slippers.
> 
> I have found felting to be so much fun that I would highly recommend you check out this course.
> 
> I have opened an information thread at the following link -- It gives the information as to the patterns and type of yarn required. Chickkie wil also answer any questions there
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-198109-1.html#3930021
> 
> I am going to take this class as a good friend (Pontuf) sent me some wonderful wool as a special gift and I am going to use some of it for a pair of slippers for me and each of my family girls. I hope to make the first pair and put in a cuff as I like them a bit taller.
> 
> I hope you will give this some thought.


Hi Shirely, love the slipper boots. Might have to give those a try.x


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Sorry, don't have a recipe for spicy bean burgers buy them from the frozen food section in the supermarket!
> Survived the school pick up (haahaa) LittlE Madam was being a right little madam, really living up to her name. At the moment she hates everything especially the government cos they insist she still uses a childs car seat. I think she is going to write to the Prime Minister!


I have a friend with a 7 year old GD who probably WOULD write that letter to the PM, in similar circumstances, I wonder if LM will!!! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

LorettaDuBois said:


> very new and having a good time here :thumbup:


Glad you are enjoying being here!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a friend with a 7 year old GD who probably WOULD write that letter to the PM, in similar circumstances, I wonder if LM will!!! :thumbup: :lol:


LM is just five, but she could well do.


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Will definitely say extra prayers for Sandi and Alan. It's so hard to have to wait. Hope it's nothing really bad
> JuneK


Ditto


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Julie, is it too late for Monday hugs? Sending you double and triple Tuesday hugs instead. xxx


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> LM is just five, but she could well do.


Had a feeling she was quite young! Obviously oodles of spunk!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, is it too late for Monday hugs? Sending you double and triple Tuesday hugs instead. xxx


Yes Monday has kind of evaporated! so Tuesday hugs accepted a plenty! and lots of Monday evening hugs for you!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:



> Had a feeling she was quite young! Obviously oodles of spunk!


Oh yes and her nine (well he will be next week) year old brother is just the same. Mind you he does approve of my new hair colour - said it was cool.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes Monday has kind of evaporated! so Tuesday hugs accepted a plenty! and lots of Monday evening hugs for you!


Thank you, it's getting chilly here. x


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Oh yes and her nine (well he will be next week) year old brother is just the same. Mind you he does approve of my new hair colour - said it was cool.


That is great- shows good taste- (it is purple isn't it?) They sound like they will be quite a challenge over the coming years. Our ten year old rather tall Madam is a real drama queen- I am amazed at how calmly my daughter copes.


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> Ditto


Hi Patches, how are you today? x


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Thank you, it's getting chilly here. x


Sunny but not really warm here- forecast is lots of showers, so I am taking my brolly with me!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great- shows good taste- (it is purple isn't it?) They sound like they will be quite a challenge over the coming years. Our ten year old rather tall Madam is a real drama queen- I am amazed at how calmly my daughter copes.


It's not all purple, just the fringe, the rest is red as usual.
My DD teaches drama so I know where LM gets it from.


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> Thank you! It is overcast and rainy here so just doing inside puttering around the house. Putting the finishing touches on the crochet lighthouse squares for Joe P's tablecloth. I should be done with designing that today and will pop it in the mail tomorrow for him. Happy hugs for everyone! Zoe


WOW!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Patches39

5mmdpns said:


> MiniFi needs long underwear and an umbrella!!!!! hmmmm, some rain boots too so she can splash in the puddles! I have some yellow tomatoes that wont turn color as that is the variety they are. They are really sweet and not much acid in them. My fibro likes them.
> It is calling for rain and thunderstorms here today. Breathing is a bit tricky but the puffers are doing the best that they can! lol, I see the doc tomorrow and will get him to order more refills for me.
> Does MiniFi help you to make some tomato relish? She will like that on some hot dogs and hamburgers!!!! Zoe


Yummy :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

I'[m off to bed soon as I have my sewing group coming tomorrow morning. Night night everyone. x


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


And it's beautiful :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> After a dull morning the sun has decided to put in an appearance. DH and I went up to Glasgow shopping this morning and took this photo on the way home as it looked so beautiful coming down the coast.


OH MY!!! A thinking place.


----------



## Patches39

SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


Right place and prayers going up, :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> I think Sam might be on his way home as we speak. I look forward to hearing about his trip and what he thinks of his new 'digs'. I bet it is bright and sunny for him. I hope he isn't too weary after a long flight.
> 
> Welcome Home Sam, from all of us!


Ditto, missed you. :-D


----------



## Patches39

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like a picture of the Bride and Groom Swan crashing the wedding party at my sister's house a couple of years ago. Guess they were trying to mooch some wedding cake!!
> The two little girls were flower girls.
> JuneK


Beautiful :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all..just made some more tomato juice...this one turned out a little spicier so will be used in chilli. I like it spicey so it's fine for me to just drink, but the rest of the family likes things a little milder.
> 
> I added celery, carrots, parsley, onion, garlic and spinach from the vegetable bin following Caren's vegetable juice recipe. Very healthy and I get to control the salt content which I really like.
> 
> I just made a cucumber, onion, tomato and avocado salad for my and my DD's dinner. There are leftovers in the fridge for those who want something more.


Yummy I 'm in lol lol :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Patches, how are you today? x


It's a good day the weather is cool but nice. No humidity. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> I'[m off to bed soon as I have my sewing group coming tomorrow morning. Night night everyone. x


Rest well, Sis. :-D


----------



## jknappva

LorettaDuBois said:


> very new and having a good time here :thumbup:


That's great...hope you become a regular!!! Sam, our host, returns tomorrow so on Fri. he'll be starting a new KTP for the following week!
JuneK.


----------



## KatyNora

Sending comforting hugs to Angie. And some for you too, Betty.


----------



## 5mmdpns

*I have just heard from Sandi.* I am able to share with you that she and Alan give many thanks for the prayers being said for them. It is very comforting to know that so many care and love them. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

I think age is 5 is the new terrible 2's. Our DGS didn't go through terrible twos....but at 4-1/2, is questioning everything and just about everything gets an exasperated "Oh, Man!" And, if not that, then "why"?



Lurker 2 said:


> Had a feeling she was quite young! Obviously oodles of spunk!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Any time!!! The choices tonight are meatballs in a gravy over buttered egg noodles or BLT sandwiches. I think I'm going to have a poached egg with my salad. I'm supposed to have protein with every meal.



PurpleFi said:


> On my way to your fridgexx


----------



## RookieRetiree

I just had a small taste....pretty darn good!! Come on over!



Patches39 said:


> Yummy I 'm in lol lol :-D


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's a good sign.....prayers continuing.



5mmdpns said:


> *I have just heard from Sandi.* I am able to share with you that she and Alan give many thanks for the prayers being said for them. It is very comforting to know that so many care and love them. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the photo of the flower girls and Bride and Groom swans. Also, I love the slippers. Shirley, another winner of a workshop, I'm sure.

I'm going to sit down and rest my legs. Last night while laying in bed, the legs just throbbed from being on them all day. I spent the greater part of today working in the kitchen too, so I better take some Aleve before bedtime.


----------



## Pontuf

5mmdpns said:


> *I have just heard from Sandi.* I am able to share with you that she and Alan give many thanks for the prayers being said for them. It is very comforting to know that so many care and love them. Zoe


Thanks Zoe. That's comforting

Xo
Pontuf


----------



## Miss Pam

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


That turned out great!


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I just worked on this topic some more and posted more pictures. * I really hope you will check it out. I think his work is absolutely outstandings. He doesn't make patterns he just tries different things but the results are out of this world in my opinion*.


~~~~~Holy Cow! Each piece was more fantastic than the last! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Incredible work! His work is beyond outstanding! I am gobsmacked!   
Carol il/oh


----------



## Miss Pam

5mmdpns said:


> You are welcome as I am sure that Sandi and Alan are as well. Zoe


I've added them to my prayers as well.


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> Bulldog, thank you so much for your kind words. Usually I am OK with the results of the distrust but once in awhile, it hits me and I get depressed. We will never get ourselves out of the financial hole, we are too old for that, but we trust God so that is so very helpful.
> Marilyn


~~~~Marilyn....that is heartbreaking. From a so-called friend to scam you like that. I sure hope you will get out of that hole. It's so unfair. But, I firmly believe....what goes 'round comes 'round. She'll get bitten hard...eventually. IN the meantime, we pray for recovery for you.
CArol il/oh


----------



## Miss Pam

jknappva said:


> So sorry to hear that, Carl. I will definitely keep Ruthie in prayers. And will pray for comfort and strength for you, as well.
> JuneK


SirCarl - I am so sorry to hear that. I will add you both to my prayers. Sending healing vibes and hugs.


----------



## gagesmom

Hi everyone. Got more packing done today. Pretty much done Gage's room. Threw out a lot of broken toys and boxed up clothes that don't fit him anymore for the charity shop.

I am having a sit down right now. I made a meatloaf and put it in the oven 1/2 an hour ago. Also have some baked potatoes in the oven. Plus fresh green beans. Yummers :thumbup: :thumbup:

Going tomorrow to get my orthotics fitted in my shoes. I can't wait they should help the pain in my feet. I am back to work on Wednesday so I am sure to see a change in the pain at the end of the day.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Got more packing done today. Pretty much done Gage's room. Threw out a lot of broken toys and boxed up clothes that don't fit him anymore for the charity shop.
> 
> I am having a sit down right now. I made a meatloaf and put it in the oven 1/2 an hour ago. Also have some baked potatoes in the oven. Plus fresh green beans. Yummers :thumbup: :thumbup:


Set out a plate for me please!!!! I am arriving with fresh steamed cabbage from my garden! (hhahaha, also bringing a bottle of ketchup for the meatloaf!!!!!) Zoe


----------



## gagesmom

Love to have you for dinner and a bit of a knit and natter after.


5mmdpns said:


> Set out a plate for me please!!!! I am arriving with fresh steamed cabbage from my garden! Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Gotta have ketchup.


gagesmom said:


> Love to have you for dinner and a bit of a knit and natter after.
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Hi everyone. Got more packing done today. Pretty much done Gage's room. Threw out a lot of broken toys and boxed up clothes that don't fit him anymore for the charity shop.
> 
> I am having a sit down right now. I made a meatloaf and put it in the oven 1/2 an hour ago. Also have some baked potatoes in the oven. Plus fresh green beans. Yummers :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Going tomorrow to get my orthotics fitted in my shoes. I can't wait they should help the pain in my feet. I am back to work on Wednesday so I am sure to see a change in the pain at the end of the day.


Sounds as if you have had a busy day.

Yummmmm meatloaf sounds so good.


----------



## gagesmom

It has been non stop go since I logged off earlier. I also have to put the laundry from the washer (where it has been sitting since last night before bed) in the dryer. Forgot about that til now.

Helped Greg for a bit in the garage today with sorting out cans etc.

I also am soooo mad at myself, instead of taking the time to move it, I got impatient and reached for something on top of the fridge and knocked over my pig cookie jar. His head broke in two spots. Greg assured me he would find the right glue to put it back together. If I could I would kick my own butt. :thumbdown:


----------



## cmaliza

KatyNora said:


> re the "lens" coffee mug, Sorlenna, where did you get yours? I would love to pick one up for DD for Christmas. She's a photographer.


~~~~~I think I saw one in the "Uncommon Goods" catalog.


----------



## machriste

Mmmmm. Tomatoes and basil from the garden. I just had a Caprese salad (Tomato, fresh mozzarella, basil, olive oil and Balsamic vinegar. ) Tonight I added some sliced avocado. Delicious!


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a lot of apples!!! Hope you have a big roaster that you can cook the apples in....I'm thinking of borrowing my SIL's for the next batch of tomatoes.
> 
> I sealed up 10 jelly jars of home-made salsa (thanks to my H.S. classmate's recipe), 3 quarts of tomato juice (actually Bloody Mary Mix) thanks to my FIL's recipe, and will probably get about 6 quarts of spaghetti sauce put up thanks to Gottastch's recipe. I'm a happy canner and will probably go back to the farm during the week and get a couple more bushels. I love how they are coming out and the tomatoes were less than $30.00.
> 
> I was hoping the farm would have some pickling cucumbers, but none there today...maybe later this week.


~~~Hey, Rookie....any chance of the Bloody Mary mix recipe? Making me thirsty!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> The update on Dreamweaver is very positive!! I just phoned her DH a few minutes ago and he was at home enjoying some quiet time before going back to the hospital. Dreamweaver is doing great - had the tubes all taken out back on Thursday so she didn't have those to deal with which was her worst nightmare. She's up and walking and staples have been taken out. Plumbing is working fine and she's hopeful that after Dr.'s rounds tomorrow a.m., that they'll discharge her to go home.
> 
> I plan on calling her after she's home for a couple of days. DH says she's doing great!


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom

Got to go and check supper and the dryer. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

machriste said:


> Mmmmm. Tomatoes and basil from the garden. I just had a Caprese salad (Tomato, fresh mozzarella, basil, olive oil and Balsamic vinegar. ) Tonight I added some sliced avocado. Delicious!


mmmm love Caprese salad. Fresh tomatoes make it soooo much better.


----------



## jheiens

Charlotte, I remember when we were stationed at MCAS Yuma in the late '60s. It rained on 5 different occasions and the traffic lights along the highway malfunctioned every time.

The city had put the electric lines underground and, of course, the rain quickly filtered down through the sand and shorted out the traffic lights. Even if we didn't get rain where we lived, we knew that the city had some.

Ohio Joy


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Here is my progress for the scarf today so far, almost finished this ball, might have to add a second to get the length I want.


~~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: SOOO pretty!


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> Wonderful! We only get them after. What are the standings now - Pat said they had won two, is it two now or three? I am pulling for the kiwis as you can imagine.
> I think it must be three. All New Zealand will be pulling for them and a large number of Canadians.


~~~the Americans finally did win on Saturday...their 1st win & earning of some points. This is the 1st time I have watched, so it is VERY confusing about how it all works and how everything is calculated. I just find it incredible how the boats rise up out of the water! All I know now is that there is another race on Tuesday. 
Carol il/oh


----------



## jheiens

Sorlenna said:


> Some of them don't know how to drive in fine weather, either! :shock: Always, within ten minutes or so of rain starting here, I hear sirens going somewhere. You'd think people would learn to be more careful.


When we lived in the far southeast section of Virginia (Suffolk city near the NC State line) there was a blizzard one winter and the locals drove as the posted speed limit right through the white-out. One fellow even strolled across a divided four lane highway (to check out a car which had slid into the median) as if he were in his own driveway and no other vehicles were in the area. Nearly hit him before I saw him still in my lane.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> It has been non stop go since I logged off earlier. I also have to put the laundry from the washer (where it has been sitting since last night before bed) in the dryer. Forgot about that til now.
> 
> Helped Greg for a bit in the garage today with sorting out cans etc.
> 
> I also am soooo mad at myself, instead of taking the time to move it, I got impatient and reached for something on top of the fridge and knocked over my pig cookie jar. His head broke in two spots. Greg assured me he would find the right glue to put it back together. If I could I would kick my own butt. :thumbdown:


Hey!! Don't be so hard on yourself, things happen.
:-D


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks Patches.


Patches39 said:


> Hey!! Don't be so hard on yourself, things happen.
> :-D


----------



## gagesmom

Supper is done gotta run for now.


----------



## 5mmdpns

gagesmom said:


> I also am soooo mad at myself, instead of taking the time to move it, I got impatient and reached for something on top of the fridge and knocked over my pig cookie jar. His head broke in two spots. Greg assured me he would find the right glue to put it back together. If I could I would kick my own butt. :thumbdown:


Ok so now you bought another t-shirt!!!!!! hmmmm, how else are we all to have bacon??? perhaps a ham??? lol, Zoe


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> It's not all purple, just the fringe, the rest is red as usual.
> My DD teaches drama so I know where LM gets it from.


 :thumbup:


----------



## derfer

Jknappva, I love the picture of the flower girls. It would make a nice big framed picture. I love pictures of children.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I think age is 5 is the new terrible 2's. Our DGS didn't go through terrible twos....but at 4-1/2, is questioning everything and just about everything gets an exasperated "Oh, Man!" And, if not that, then "why"?


'Frightful fives' ? Not there yet with the DGS!


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> 'Frightful fives' ? Not there yet with the DGS!


Mine went through terrible twos, thunderous threes, and fearsome fours!


----------



## Lurker 2

derfer said:


> Jknappva, I love the picture of the flower girls. It would make a nice big framed picture. I love pictures of children.


Welcome derfer- I don't think I've noticed you post before- As people have been mentioning our regular host Sam should be home soon- and is sure to welcome you when he is able to catch up!


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> No staying up until 2 for me either. Have to take DH to the dr. tomorrow. Most of the time he is unable to drive more than a couple of miles so the driving falls to me. It is really hard to see someone who was so strong to have problems that curtail his activity. The dr. don't really have a clue what is wrong with him so we are chasing the wind. He is only 70 and looks and acts much older.
> Night all and sweet dreams/ Prayers for the hurting and ill
> which includes nearly everyone in TP.


~~~~Railyn, I so understand what you are going through! We are going through a very similar thing....doctors have no idea what the cause is, how to fix it, if it will come again, etc. My DH has a mysterious muscle weakness...no known cause, no known way to avoid it, just guesses as to how to treat the symptoms, etc. "Chasing the wind" is a very good description....
I wish you the best....keep asking questions. We found we really had to be very strong advocates for him. The DS & DD and some friends did some serious Internet searches. DH has done lots of Internet searching, too.

Take care...there are lots of prayers here on the KTP...they help! {{{hugs}}} and prayers. Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Mine went through terrible twos, thunderous threes, and fearsome fours!


By all accounts the DGS is very well behaved- DGD seems to have all the corners for drama- wondering if it will last!?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Scarf is gorgeous with a capital G! Did you ever say where you got the pattern/name of it?


gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> By all accounts the DGS is very well behaved- DGD seems to have all the corners for drama- wondering if it will last!?


The GC remain to be seen; GS is fairly well-behaved in general, though Little Miss R seems to have her auntie's (my DD#2) temper!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Kate that is a great picture! The clouds are amazing!


KateB said:


> After a dull morning the sun has decided to put in an appearance. DH and I went up to Glasgow shopping this morning and took this photo on the way home as it looked so beautiful coming down the coast.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Prayers for AZ sticks and DH.


~~~DITTO....Carol il/oh


----------



## martina

Welcome home to Sam, whenever you get back. Also welcome to all the new people here.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~the Americans finally did win on Saturday...their 1st win & earning of some points. This is the 1st time I have watched, so it is VERY confusing about how it all works and how everything is calculated. I just find it incredible how the boats rise up out of the water! All I know now is that there is another race on Tuesday.
> Carol il/oh


They are actually still negative 1 because of penalties for 'cheating'.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> The GC remain to be seen; GS is fairly well-behaved in general, though Little Miss R seems to have her auntie's (my DD#2) temper!


Our one with the temper was Aunty Mwyffanwy, DGD is named for her (her middle name) and I suspect is more like Aunt than mother!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Oh dear!!! You have my prayers rushing to God's ear for Ruthie and for you Carl. Please let her know how we have missed her and were wondering what was going on. May you both be blessed with healing energy and love. Please keep us posted.


SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and not so warm Surrey. Might have to think about giving the central heating a try. I'm off for a swim this morning and then on school pick up this evening.
> 
> Sending Monday hugs and happy healing vibes to all.
> 
> Photos for Monday.........


~~~~WE are going to have tomatoes, too! At least one :lol: :lol: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning/ afternoon/evening from a sunny but a bit chilly Great Bend.
> 
> Coffee this morning is served with an unsual cake enjoy.


Caren,
What did you ice the cake with? Cool Whip? I love it!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It looks SOO good!
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~WE are going to have tomatoes, too! At least one :lol: :lol:
> Carol il/oh


I love the wave shots! That tomato looks like it needs a lot more sun! Or people were suggesting paper bags, I think it was- I usually just put mine on a sunny window sill.


----------



## cmaliza

melyn said:


> Hiya, Its been raining here and boy has the temperature dropped, not quite enough to think about putting the heating on but certainly enough to put a cardigan on. i am fine thanks, just taking 1 day at a time as the date approaches when my daughter becomes homeless and gets put into B&B. The council have refused to tell her where, they just tell her they will move her the day b4 the bailiffs come. It is such a worry we don't know how far my grandson will have to travel to get to school or anything except they will be given 1 room and are likely to be in it for some time. lyn xx


~~~Wishing you and your DD & DGS all our best. Wishing you strength and good results during these tough times. At least they will have a place, a roof....here people are often just out on the street....on their own. Small solace, but we pray for a good solution soon.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hey Ho everyone! Pre-op appointment went great. Blood pressure was excellent as was ekg. All set to go. Tomorrow is the cancer check up and I know it will go well too. I have faith. 

Chatted briefly with Marianne this afternoon and she told me Tuesday Morning had yarn and Kollage needles now. I hadn't been to the Tuesday Morning store in over 11 years; didn't even know if it was still open here. It was!!! I snagged 2 pair of size 2 Kollage DPNS (one set for me, one set for Marianne) for 1/2 price and a really nice skein of sock yarn for 1/2 price. Hope to go back after payday Friday and am crossing my fingers that some of the other yarn I saw will still be there...LOL (yeah....like I need more yarn but as DH says you never have too many tools or too much yarn....gotta love that man!)

This afternoon I also finally finished the preemie blanket I was making and am almost finished a preemie hat. My friend's DIL gave birth 2 months early and after 3 weeks the little darling only weighs 3 lb 10 oz. Tiniest little angel I've ever seen. 

Keeping all in thoughts and special prayers for Angie (Bulldog's daughter), Ruthie (truthandlight) and her DH. Also special prayers for Sandi's (AZ) DH. If I've left out anyone please know I do love and pray for this entire group daily. You are all such wonderful folks. 

Not going to stay on late tonight. Need to finish up the preemie hat and get some sleep since my sister is picking me up at 6:30 to head to my appointments. 

Oh, June and Carol I loved all the photos you both posted.

Derfer welcome to the tea party! We love new folks joining us. Please jump in anytime and do share some of your work.

Gagesmom I got the slip stitch scarf pattern from your Ravelry page. Thanks for letting us know where to find it. 

Oh yeah, I also stopped by Goodwill today and got the following bags of yarn for less than $10! Score!!!

Gee, thought I was signing off and instead wrote a book...oh well....see you all later alligator!


----------



## Sorlenna

I have just sewn on the last button of the fourth sweater and woven in the ends! Now I am going to feel a little lost. LOL But I'm sure I will find something to work on. I did find another chart for another baby sweater I'd been doing, but I really think I'd better do something different for just a while. :shock: I'll take the photos of these before I send them off to the GC and put them on my project page on Ravelry. Feels like I ran a marathon. :mrgreen:

Hugs & blessings to all and safe travels to our host!


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Save me a slice (but no kiwi fruit) xx


This past weekend we celebrated (a bit early) my DS's birthday. He's very allergic to anything with cow's milk (allergic to the protein...won't ever out grow it). I made him a zucchini/chocolate cake....of course he can't have icing or ice cream...so we loaded it with fruit. Also used Splenda, so it was better for DH! :thumbup: The apple sauce had been eaten so I couldn't sub the oil with the apple sauce, which had been my plan. (the joys of sharing a house  ) What results have others had with subbing apple sauce for oil? I tried it with the peach bread....a disaster! The bread never really "got done". Was waaaay too soggy. I was disappointed.  It sounded so good.

Ended the weekend with a trip to a horse farm....especially for my DDIL...she loves horses! Comes from a horse family. Her dream is to have a horse farm of her own. Love spending time with the kids....it's never enough, is it?

Carol il/oh

BTW....we had to get creative with the candles.....he is 32 y/o tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> After a dull morning the sun has decided to put in an appearance. DH and I went up to Glasgow shopping this morning and took this photo on the way home as it looked so beautiful coming down the coast.


~~~so beautiful! Peaceful & soothing.


----------



## Patches39

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~WE are going to have tomatoes, too! At least one :lol: :lol:
> Carol il/oh


Tomatoes and flowers look great, but the other photos are awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Spider said:


> You should be.


DITTO....Gagesmom should be SO proud of that scarf! It makes me smile just looking at it. A cheerful scarf!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> This past weekend we celebrated (a bit early) my DS's birthday. He's very allergic to anything with cow's milk (allergic to the protein...won't ever out grow it). I made him a zucchini/chocolate cake....of course he can't have icing or ice cream...so we loaded it with fruit. Also used Splenda, so it was better for DH! :thumbup: The apple sauce had been eaten so I couldn't sub the oil with the apple sauce, which had been my plan. (the joys of sharing a house  ) What results have others had with subbing apple sauce for oil? I tried it with the peach bread....a disaster! The bread never really "got done". Was waaaay too soggy. I was disappointed.  It sounded so good.
> 
> Ended the weekend with a trip to a horse farm....especially for my DDIL...she loves horses! Comes from a horse family. Her dream is to have a horse farm of her own. Love spending time with the kids....it's never enough, is it?
> 
> Carol il/oh
> 
> BTW....we had to get creative with the candles.....he is 32 y/o tomorrow. :lol:


Great photos! Horses often love the idea of something to nibble when they know a person is there. I can almost hear the whickering!


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Hey Ho everyone! Pre-op appointment went great. Blood pressure was excellent as was ekg. All set to go. Tomorrow is the cancer check up and I know it will go well too. I have faith.
> 
> Chatted briefly with Marianne this afternoon and she told me Tuesday Morning had yarn and Kollage needles now. I hadn't been to the Tuesday Morning store in over 11 years; didn't even know if it was still open here. It was!!! I snagged 2 pair of size 2 Kollage DPNS (one set for me, one set for Marianne) for 1/2 price and a really nice skein of sock yarn for 1/2 price. Hope to go back after payday Friday and am crossing my fingers that some of the other yarn I saw will still be there...LOL (yeah....like I need more yarn but as DH says you never have too many tools or too much yarn....gotta love that man!)
> 
> This afternoon I also finally finished the preemie blanket I was making and am almost finished a preemie hat. My friend's DIL gave birth 2 months early and after 3 weeks the little darling only weighs 3 lb 10 oz. Tiniest little angel I've ever seen.
> 
> Keeping all in thoughts and special prayers for Angie (Bulldog's daughter), Ruthie (truthandlight) and her DH. Also special prayers for Sandi's (AZ) DH. If I've left out anyone please know I do love and pray for this entire group daily. You are all such wonderful folks.
> 
> Not going to stay on late tonight. Need to finish up the preemie hat and get some sleep since my sister is picking me up at 6:30 to head to my appointments.
> 
> Oh, June and Carol I loved all the photos you both posted.
> 
> Derfer welcome to the tea party! We love new folks joining us. Please jump in anytime and do share some of your work.
> 
> Gagesmom I got the slip stitch scarf pattern from your Ravelry page. Thanks for letting us know where to find it.
> 
> Oh yeah, I also stopped by Goodwill today and got the following bags of yarn for less than $10! Score!!!
> 
> Gee, thought I was signing off and instead wrote a book...oh well....see you all later alligator!


Another answered prayer, :-D


----------



## Marikayknits

jknappva said:


> [
> My DH has had surgery on both eyes for cataracts in the last few weeks. Except for a brief period of wearing contacts in his forties, he has worn glasses since he was six years old. He is so happy not to have to wear glasses (except for reading) anymore.


So glad to see you popping in again. Short term memory loss is hard on the family as is Alzheimers!
I know just how your DH feels after having cataract surgery myself 8 yrs. ago. I'd worn glasses since the 6th grade. And like him, I only need el cheapo reading glasses now. My glasses were the first thing I reached for before getting out of bed in the morning and the last thing I took off at night. If he's like me, he almost feels liberated!
JuneK[/quote]

I remember back when he had contacts and was able to wear them to sleep. The first morning that he woke up and was able to see the time on the clock he was as excited as a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Bulldog

Welcome to the family derfer
Glad to hear from Sandi, but will feel better when we hear results of his test and what his prognosis is. Poor Sandi. I am praying she is being comforted from our prayers and healing thoughts.
Gagesmom, I love meatloaf and my family doesn't so it is real treat for me. You're in my heart sweetie
Spider...hang in there. we got you covered
Gwen...You are going to feel like a new woman when this surgery is over. The pain prior to surgery is awful. Am praying for relief for you

Spent all afternoon cleaning the bathroom. Tomorrow the kitchen and front bathroom. Have to get things done here while I can.
Gonna curl up with my sock now and pick up the gusset stitches.
Had a nice/huge surprise in the mail. One of my KP friends sent me two beautiful skeins of sock yarn. I am so excited. Never wound a hank before so gotta look at youtube for that.
I have a ball of Chroma...guess I wind that too. I didn't rewind the Schoppel yarn as Donna told me there was nothing to match. Maybe I should have.
((((Hugs))))) to you all my sisters and brothers and a big welcome home to Sam


----------



## cmaliza

SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


~~~absolutely....loads of healing prayers winging their way for you and Ruthie. Please keep us informed, if you can.
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> Thank you for your kind words. DH was exposed to Agent Orange in Viet Nam and this seems to be the root of his problems. He is a brittle diabetic and some of his problems stem from that. The biggest frustration is his lack of balance. He uses a cane when out and walks like he is drunk. It is difficult for him as he was in the Marine corps and so was very fit and strong. Now just walking out the the mail box is a challenge. Again, thanks for you kind words.


~~~Oh Railyn....Agent Orange was so insidious! My Dad was a brittle diabetic. I know how difficult that is to deal with. We send you tons of healing & strengthening vibes and prayers.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Railyn

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh Railyn....Agent Orange was so insidious! My Dad was a brittle diabetic. I know how difficult that is to deal with. We send you tons of healing & strengthening vibes and prayers.
> Carol il/oh


Thank you so much for your kind words and prayers. It is so nice to have a place where I can voice my concerns and get understanding.


----------



## Railyn

cmaliza said:


> ~~~absolutely....loads of healing prayers winging their way for you and Ruthie. Please keep us informed, if you can.
> Carol il/oh


Healing prayers for you and Ruthie. May you have God;s peace and comfort as you recover..


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. I missed the watermelon cake...anyone know where I can find it?
> 
> ~~~if you don't find it, I saved. It is just a series of 3 pictures....maybe about page 40 forward....
> Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. I missed the watermelon cake...anyone know where I can find it?
> 
> page 47....a series of 3 pictures


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. I missed the watermelon cake...anyone know where I can find it?
> 
> page 47....a series of 3 pictures
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks--found it.  I love watermelon!
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm. I missed the watermelon cake...anyone know where I can find it?
> 
> ~~~if you don't find it, I saved. It is just a series of 3 pictures....maybe about page 40 forward....
> Carol il/oh
> 
> 
> 
> actually it is on page 47! First time round Caren had not posted it, that I saw!
Click to expand...


----------



## cmaliza

Designer1234 said:


> I think Sam might be on his way home as we speak. I look forward to hearing about his trip and what he thinks of his new 'digs'. I bet it is bright and sunny for him. I hope he isn't too weary after a long flight.
> 
> Welcome Home Sam, from all of us!


beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

purl2diva said:


> Prayers for Ruthie and Carl, Sandi and Alan, and Railyn's DH. So sorry to hear of all these problems. You know that you will be covered with wishes for comfort, healing and support from this group.


~~~very nicely expresed....sent many times over!


----------



## Railyn

I took Ray (DH) to the dr. today and we got a surgery date to have his right hand worked on. He has dupuytrems and has had surgery on them before and now, years later, the scar has opened up and the drs say that it will not heal so will have to have surgery again. He goes to a hand specialist so feel comfortable with the plan. I have been worried about the open sore as he is diabetic, It is his right hand and of course he is right handed. He and Designer need to get together as they both have their dominate hand causing problems. 
I thank you for your prayers. They mean a lot.
Also there are many other who need prayers and I am afraid to list themP as I know I will miss someone but God doesn't miss anyone.
It is amazing what great friends TP has become. I have only been on for a few months and already I consider you friends. Thank you.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Hi all..just made some more tomato juice...this one turned out a little spicier so will be used in chilli. I like it spicey so it's fine for me to just drink, but the rest of the family likes things a little milder.
> 
> I added celery, carrots, parsley, onion, garlic and spinach from the vegetable bin following Caren's vegetable juice recipe. Very healthy and I get to control the salt content which I really like.
> 
> I just made a cucumber, onion, tomato and avocado salad for my and my DD's dinner. There are leftovers in the fridge for those who want something more.


~~~Is this your Bloody Mary mix?
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

Question for you....does anyone here have a manual to the KnitPicks ball winder? I was able to get this from Ceili and I'm not getting it to work correctly. I'll send a note to Ceili too, but I haven't seen her on here in a while.

I'll send a note to KnitPicks also to see if they have manuals available.

Thanks much.


----------



## derfer

Hi, I am DerferI really enjoy K/P read it every morn. when I have my coffee. I am not a great knitter but I do love it .I have made 2sweaters. But I like to make socks and hats and scarfs . I make dish cloths when I don't have any idea what to do . I love to sew,quilt, all kinds of crafts. Have 3 children, 5 grand children, and 5 great grandchildren . One daughter lives close and one son. My husband is 86 retired AF. He was a pilot. Thank all of you that found the hat patteren with the fun fur for me. Have 't started it yet. Will sign off for now . Will enjoy reading in the morning. Sweet dreams.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> I think age is 5 is the new terrible 2's. Our DGS didn't go through terrible twos....but at 4-1/2, is questioning everything and just about everything gets an exasperated "Oh, Man!" And, if not that, then "why"?


~~~As a teacher, my favorite word was "why?". I had the word pasted up all over the room. The kids need to explain the "why" of what ever they say. If you say you don't like the story...you need to be able to defend what you say....WHY don't you like the story? etc. etc. Makes the kids think.....and that was my main goal as a teacher....make them think! It was SO much fun!!!

Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Gotta have ketchup.
> 
> :lol: :lol:


~~~32 years ago the USDA declared ketchup a vegetable!


----------



## gagesmom

cmaliza said:


> ~~~32 years ago the USDA declared ketchup a vegetable!


 :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> They are actually still negative 1 because of penalties for 'cheating'.


good grief...what did they do?
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Railyn said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words and prayers. It is so nice to have a place where I can voice my concerns and get understanding.


~~~absolutely. I have not heard of many brittle diabetics....and it was so difficult for my mom and the rest of the family to deal with. I SO understand the vagaries of the disease. I sincerely wish you strength and peace. Also, Agent Orange is a similarly difficult issue. Our neighbor had been exposed. Such an unfair situation. You have had things piled on....please use the KTP as a place of hugs and care and prayers. We are a gentle family and care for everyone with any kind of problem. Even if some don't understand the issues, they still care. {{{{{hugs}}}}} and healing strength winging your way.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> good grief...what did they do?
> Carol il/oh


It was something to do with stashing weights in the hull, illegally ( or at least beyond the race rules).


----------



## cmaliza

Okay....I'm trying to figure this out. I have been busy this weekend....AND I finished a WIP...well...it was a small sample of what a larger project I have in mind. At KAP I saw a blanket that had been made for Bentley...teddy bears in relief....I finally found the pattern and who made it. BUT....they had crocheted it. I am NOT a crocheter. Maybe in my next life. Anyway, I finally found the knitting pattern....and eventually figured out how to work it. I am so pleased that I made a sample, I wanted to post a picture of it. I think I have to respond to this posting to get a picture posted. That's my plan.....we'll see. )
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> Okay....I'm trying to figure this out. I have been busy this weekend....AND I finished a WIP...well...it was a small sample of what a larger project I have in mind. At KAP I saw a blanket that had been made for Bentley...teddy bears in relief....I finally found the pattern and who made it. BUT....they had crocheted it. I am NOT a crocheter. Maybe in my next life. Anyway, I finally found the knitting pattern....and eventually figured out how to work it. I am so pleased that I made a sample, I wanted to post a picture of it. I think I have to respond to this posting to get a picture posted. That's my plan.....we'll see. )
> Carol il/oh


~~~let's see...my problem is I did not put titles on the pictures....so who knows what you will get? :lol: :lol: :?: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> ~~~32 years ago the USDA declared ketchup a vegetable!


God bless the USDA!!!! (and bless ketchup too!!!!!!!!) :thumbup: Zoe


----------



## 5mmdpns

cmaliza said:


> ~~~absolutely. I have not heard of many brittle diabetics....and it was so difficult for my mom and the rest of the family to deal with. I SO understand the vagaries of the disease. I sincerely wish you strength and peace. Also, Agent Orange is a similarly difficult issue. Our neighbor had been exposed. Such an unfair situation. You have had things piled on....please use the KTP as a place of hugs and care and prayers. We are a gentle family and care for everyone with any kind of problem. Even if some don't understand the issues, they still care. {{{{{hugs}}}}} and healing strength winging your way.
> Carol il/oh


I am a brittle diabetic too. hugs for you and DH! Zoe


----------



## gagesmom

Carol what is the pattern called looks so cute.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> It was something to do with stashing weights in the hull, illegally ( or at least beyond the race rules).


stupid.....so does that mean the US has no wins and NZ has 4 (?)...or is it a points thing? This is all new to me. But...my niece married a sailor so we need to get up to speed on this!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

5mmdpns said:


> I am a brittle diabetic too. hugs for you and DH! Zoe


Zoe....take good care of yourself, please!!! CArol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> stupid.....so does that mean the US has no wins and NZ has 4 (?)...or is it a points thing? This is all new to me. But...my niece married a sailor so we need to get up to speed on this!
> Carol il/oh


The US has one win- but because they copped two penalties are still negative 1, of the 5 races NZ has won 4.


----------



## Pontuf

cmaliza said:


> ~~~As a teacher, my favorite word was "why?". I had the word pasted up all over the room. The kids need to explain the "why" of what ever they say. If you say you don't like the story...you need to be able to defend what you say....WHY don't you like the story? etc. etc. Makes the kids think.....and that was my main goal as a teacher....make them think! It was SO much fun!!!
> 
> I love this Carol. It forces you to think. Challenges you.
> 
> XO
> Pontuf
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Pontuf

cmaliza said:


> ~~~As a teacher, my favorite word was "why?". I had the word pasted up all over the room. The kids need to explain the "why" of what ever they say. If you say you don't like the story...you need to be able to defend what you say....WHY don't you like the story? etc. etc. Makes the kids think.....and that was my main goal as a teacher....make them think! It was SO much fun!!!
> 
> I love this Carol. It forces you to think. Challenges you.
> 
> XO
> Pontuf
> Carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom

Well everyone it is 12:30am here and my eyes are sliding shut. Off to bed. Have to wake up Gage for school at 7am. I see you are still on kp Julie so I will send you hugs and hope that you either see Fale soon or hear from him.

Love and hugs to you. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Lurker 2

gagesmom said:


> Well everyone it is 12:30am here and my eyes are sliding shut. Off to bed. Have to wake up Gage for school at 7am. I see you are still on kp Julie so I will send you hugs and hope that you either see Fale soon or hear from him.
> 
> Love and hugs to you. {{{HUGS}}}


He is supposed to be coming with Elisa later this week- Lupe is already here but I have not yet seen her.

Hugs, and sleep well!


----------



## gagesmom

Thank you Julie, and you enjoy your day. Will check in tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bulldog

Railyn, we ARE your family now sweetie. We are all sisters and brothers here, Sis. Will certainly be praying for your DH and you as well as you go through this valley. We always have your back. You are not alone, ever. We are here for you. I have four children and seven grandchildren. My DH was not able to serve due to medical hindrances, but we firmly support our veterans.

Jeannette, I have a Royal winder from knitpicks. Love it.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to see you posting here. My brother was a lifer in the AF also...he was part of the top secret communications teams. Sounds like you keep very busy and I'd love to see some pictures of your work sometime.



derfer said:


> Hi, I am DerferI really enjoy K/P read it every morn. when I have my coffee. I am not a great knitter but I do love it .I have made 2sweaters. But I like to make socks and hats and scarfs . I make dish cloths when I don't have any idea what to do . I love to sew,quilt, all kinds of crafts. Have 3 children, 5 grand children, and 5 great grandchildren . One daughter lives close and one son. My husband is 86 retired AF. He was a pilot. Thank all of you that found the hat patteren with the fun fur for me. Have 't started it yet. Will sign off for now . Will enjoy reading in the morning. Sweet dreams.


----------



## Bulldog

Carol, love the teddy bear blanket. Have seen this before too and love it.

I picked up my gusset stitches tonight so moveing on with my sock. It is taking me forever as I don't get to work on it due to life. This is Schoppel yarn. Donna (dwagner) made a beautiful pair out of this thread. I wondered why mine were so different. It came in one of those balls like Chroma comes in (you can tell I haven't learned enough about yarns). Since it had no striping pattern, I just pulled the center thread. Guess I should have wound in into a cake. I don't know enough about yarns to know if this is bad idea. I know Sockit2me advises to wind all yarn. I will learn. God isn't through with me yet! LOL
No more news from Mayo. Anxious for tomorrow. Plan to get up early and start on the Kitchen and front bathroom and cook supper of coarse.
Need to call it away. Rest well, dear sisters and brothers.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I know, I actually love that he's so curious and I really am not complaining; he's a very well behaved little boy. He just wears Grandma out!!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~As a teacher, my favorite word was "why?". I had the word pasted up all over the room. The kids need to explain the "why" of what ever they say. If you say you don't like the story...you need to be able to defend what you say....WHY don't you like the story? etc. etc. Makes the kids think.....and that was my main goal as a teacher....make them think! It was SO much fun!!!
> 
> Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

Very cute.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~let's see...my problem is I did not put titles on the pictures....so who knows what you will get? :lol: :lol: :?:
> Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's good news...hope that you are able to spend some quality time with Fale. Have you heard more about specific funeral details?



Lurker 2 said:


> He is supposed to be coming with Elisa later this week- Lupe is already here but I have not yet seen her.
> 
> Hugs, and sleep well!


----------



## RookieRetiree

You, too and good vibes for tomorrow and please don't overdo it.



Bulldog said:


> Carol, love the teddy bear blanket. Have seen this before too and love it.
> 
> I picked up my gusset stitches tonight so moveing on with my sock. It is taking me forever as I don't get to work on it due to life. This is Schoppel yarn. Donna (dwagner) made a beautiful pair out of this thread. I wondered why mine were so different. It came in one of those balls like Chroma comes in (you can tell I haven't learned enough about yarns). Since it had no striping pattern, I just pulled the center thread. Guess I should have wound in into a cake. I don't know enough about yarns to know if this is bad idea. I know Sockit2me advises to wind all yarn. I will learn. God isn't through with me yet! LOL
> No more news from Mayo. Anxious for tomorrow. Plan to get up early and start on the Kitchen and front bathroom and cook supper of coarse.
> Need to call it away. Rest well, dear sisters and brothers.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> That's good news...hope that you are able to spend some quality time with Fale. Have you heard more about specific funeral details?


They are waiting until everybody gets here- one niece is coming in from Samoa, but has to get a compassionate visa fast tracked.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I hope that the visa comes through quickly. I hope you will be able to cement some arrangements for yourself for when you go there later this month. All the best...hugs.


Lurker 2 said:


> They are waiting until everybody gets here- one niece is coming in from Samoa, but has to get a compassionate visa fast tracked.


----------



## darowil

Marikayknits said:


> It's been awhile since I have posted on KTP. I keep trying to find a way to jump in to the conversion, but I just haven't got the hang of commenting on all the posts. Nevertheless I keep all of you in mind and in my prayers. I read every day and mostly am able to keep up on reading. Much has been going on in my life. We had a small family party for my MIL's 90th birthday in August. Unfortunately, due to short term memory loss,she did not remember anything about it the next day.
> My DH has had surgery on both eyes for cataracts in the last few weeks. Except for a brief period of wearing contacts in his forties, he has worn glasses since he was six years old. He is so happy not to have to wear glasses (except for reading) anymore.


Welcome back- you don't need to feel the need to comment on every post by any means. Just sometimes do we know you are still joining us!
What is it about 9- and short term memory loss/ You are the third to be dealing iwth the isssue with a 90 year old DM?MIL.
Isn't cataract surgery wondeful these days? So uick, easy recovery and almost always a great success.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope that the visa comes through quickly. I hope you will be able to cement some arrangements for yourself for when you go there later this month. All the best...hugs.


This is one of the children of Fale's oldest sister- she would be about the same age as Onosa'i. My brief conversation with the older nephew this morning was quite encouraging. He said I would be the first to be told when Fale has arrived.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren, your plant is beautiful. It is a Rieger begonias (Begonia x hiemalis) also called winter-flowering begonias, since they require cool temperatures and short days to bloom. They come in many colors with the red being the most popular. They will bloom for about six months before going dormant. When they go dormant, most people will trim the leaves and stems back to about 6 inches. Let the soil dry out very slightly. In six weeks when you start to see new shoots and leaves appearing, you can fertilize it with fertilizer meant to enhance blooming. Lots of people use these begonias in hanging baskets and set them outside in partial shade where they will bloom and grow all summer. They are quite a hardy plant and it takes much to kill them. Zoe


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I have a couple but i only got them about a year ago so mine are small. 
Well done Nana Caren.... it is wonderful


----------



## sugarsugar

gagesmom said:


> Morning everyone. Sunny here but a bit of a chill in the air. Fall is on the way already
> 
> Here it is hot off my needles. Had to show you all. I need to wash it and block it. I just love this pattern. So easy for a first time drop stitch project. Thanks again Denvervet for posting yours and getting me interested.


 :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> Any time!!! The choices tonight are meatballs in a gravy over buttered egg noodles or BLT sandwiches. I think I'm going to have a poached egg with my salad. I'm supposed to have protein with every meal.


Just the salad is fine with me. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Gwen- Great news about the tests and I'm sure the rest will be good too. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Patches39 said:


> Tomatoes and flowers look great, but the other photos are awesome. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> Caren,
> What did you ice the cake with? Cool Whip? I love it!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It looks SOO good!
> Carol il/oh


The photo isn't mine, wish it was. 
Didn't get it done had Seth unexpectedly, he likes to help. His idea was to chop the watermelon up, not decorate. Tasted good though. Will try again good thing I like watermelon.  I am using cream cheese this time, as I already have it. However Nix and I have come up with another idea for frosting.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~WE are going to have tomatoes, too! At least one :lol: :lol:
> Carol il/oh


Love the photos, the waves are especially nice.


----------



## KateB

derfer said:


> Hi, I am DerferI really enjoy K/P read it every morn. when I have my coffee. I am not a great knitter but I do love it .I have made 2sweaters. But I like to make socks and hats and scarfs . I make dish cloths when I don't have any idea what to do . I love to sew,quilt, all kinds of crafts. Have 3 children, 5 grand children, and 5 great grandchildren . One daughter lives close and one son. My husband is 86 retired AF. He was a pilot. Thank all of you that found the hat patteren with the fun fur for me. Have 't started it yet. Will sign off for now . Will enjoy reading in the morning. Sweet dreams.


Welcome Derfer! I hope you will join in the conversation often, we love new voices. Our usual host, Sam will return from holiday this week and will be delighted to meet you I'm sure.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from sunny Surrey, wind from the north and the central heating has come on.

I have my seewing group here this morning so I will do catch up later.

Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.

Photos for Tuesday ... autumn is on it's way


----------



## PurpleFi

Morning Kate, how's it with you?


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Sugarsugar, sending you lots of hugs.x


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Kate, how's it with you?


Morning Fi! Just trying to persuade myself that I need to go to my exercise class at 10! My friend that I usually go with is on holiday and I don't really like going by myself (wimp!) but I need the exercise!! :roll: Nice morning here, might manage to get the washing hung out before I go.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wind from the north and the central heating has come on.
> 
> I have my seewing group here this morning so I will do catch up later.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday ... autumn is on it's way


Good morning from a still dark Great Bend. The central heat has been on the last two nights, the teens insist.

I have never seen the berries on St John's Wart. The tomatoes seem to be coming along might ripen yet.


----------



## NanaCaren

Coffee this morning


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Morning Fi! Just trying to persuade myself that I need to go to my exercise class at 10! My friend that I usually go with is on holiday and I don't really like going by myself (wimp!) but I need the exercise!! :roll: Nice morning here, might manage to get the washing hung out before I go.


Go for it, I'll be with you in spirit!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee this morning


Morning early bird. Love the photos, especially the blue tits, we have lots of them here.

Must dash sewing group will be here soon. Catch you later. xx


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> You have certainly come to the right place for getting some prayers to be said for truthandlight, So sorry to hear of your accident!


From me too


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> He is supposed to be coming with Elisa later this week- Lupe is already here but I have not yet seen her.
> 
> Hugs, and sleep well!


I do hope you get to see Fale while he is there. I am not surprised you haven't seen Lupe.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Go for it, I'll be with you in spirit!!!


Ok I'm going - wish me luck! :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar

TNS said:


> And healing pain free wishes for Angie from me too. Like Julie, i too love your smile, and hope you can be spared from worry. Hugs, Lin


Me too


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: I have a couple but i only got them about a year ago so mine are small.
> Well done Nana Caren.... it is wonderful


 I hope yours grows as large, they are so lovely to look at. Thanks, I am hoping to have this one for many more years.


----------



## darowil

melyn said:


> Hiya, Its been raining here and boy has the temperature dropped, not quite enough to think about putting the heating on but certainly enough to put a cardigan on. i am fine thanks, just taking 1 day at a time as the date approaches when my daughter becomes homeless and gets put into B&B. The council have refused to tell her where, they just tell her they will move her the day b4 the bailiffs come. It is such a worry we don't know how far my grandson will have to travel to get to school or anything except they will be given 1 room and are likely to be in it for some time. lyn xx


Well it's better than being on the street or in a hostel but still how tough on both of them to be in one room. How old is he? Surely B&Bs msut be an expensive way for councils to deal with the situation?


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> They are taking an extrememly longtime to ripen. No sun today, at the moment it is pouring with rain. Perhaps if I go and shine a light on them and give them a good talkin g to they might ripen :roll:


I was wondering how much ripening time was left for them. Lots of Green Tomto Pickles maybe.


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> *I have just heard from Sandi.* I am able to share with you that she and Alan give many thanks for the prayers being said for them. It is very comforting to know that so many care and love them. Zoe


Thanks for the update


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Had thought of a sun lamp, they are beginning to go orange and we are promised a bit more sun so I am hopeful. It's a bit to damp for MiniFi to go out at the moment. How are you today? x


Would never do for her to catch cold.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Morning early bird. Love the photos, especially the blue tits, we have lots of them here.
> 
> Must dash sewing group will be here soon. Catch you later. xx


Morning, was up listening to the rain. Should really be sleeping as Seth will be here again today, he wants to make meat balls to take home. Strange request but it keeps him happy. Yesterday he told me I need to make him a new dalek because his is hiding.

Chrissy has gotten out the sewing machine again to make a few things. Not sure what they she just said stuff.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Ok I'm going - wish me luck! :roll:


Good luck!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> After a dull morning the sun has decided to put in an appearance. DH and I went up to Glasgow shopping this morning and took this photo on the way home as it looked so beautiful coming down the coast.


What a beutiful spot to live near.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> And the colours have come up much better in this shot! Lovely work! And so fast!


I was thinking how quickly Gagesmum had got the lovely scarf knitted as well.


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sugarsugar, sending you lots of hugs.x


Hi, sorry i missed you ... had a visitor pop in so i looked like i was online but i kinda wasnt. :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Railyn will be keeping your DH in prayer for the speedy recovery from his upcoming surgery. When is he scheduled?


Railyn said:


> I took Ray (DH) to the dr. today and we got a surgery date to have his right hand worked on. He has dupuytrems and has had surgery on them before and now, years later, the scar has opened up and the drs say that it will not heal so will have to have surgery again. He goes to a hand specialist so feel comfortable with the plan. I have been worried about the open sore as he is diabetic, It is his right hand and of course he is right handed. He and Designer need to get together as they both have their dominate hand causing problems.
> I thank you for your prayers. They mean a lot.
> Also there are many other who need prayers and I am afraid to list themP as I know I will miss someone but God doesn't miss anyone.
> It is amazing what great friends TP has become. I have only been on for a few months and already I consider you friends. Thank you.


----------



## darowil

SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


We are always willing to offer up prayers evben for those we fon't know- but we do know your wife, she has started dropping in recently.
Prayers will be going up for ther. Please keep us onformed of her progress


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sounds like you and I are on the same page as to WHY we were teachers!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~As a teacher, my favorite word was "why?". I had the word pasted up all over the room. The kids need to explain the "why" of what ever they say. If you say you don't like the story...you need to be able to defend what you say....WHY don't you like the story? etc. etc. Makes the kids think.....and that was my main goal as a teacher....make them think! It was SO much fun!!!
> 
> Carol il/oh


----------



## darowil

gagesmom said:


> Going to log off for now and grab some lunch, also do a bit more packing. Taking pictures down off the walls last night and today. Looking so bare in here.


They may be better left on- 'they' suggest keeping places looking live it- and better not to have empty hooks or holes.


----------



## darowil

melyn said:


> Apparently it's their procedure to not say until the day b4 the bailiffs come, my grandson was 15 last week. Lyn xx


Thats terrible- I don't think a 15 boy should be forced to share a room with his Mum. Wonder if they even make sure it is a twin room and not a double.
And how is he meant to get his homework done?
Still both better than sleeping on the street.
This is because your son wants his place back isn't it? How does he feel about the situation? I know its not his fault but he must feel bad.


----------



## darowil

I will pop in a and out tonight (as I get bored)- but I am trying to pack to go away first thing Thursday (now Tuesday evening0 but I want to be done by tonight so I have time to buy what I need. Have got the scarves finsihed- blocking them now. Here they are with both sides facing up while they dry.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just a quick good morning/afternoon/evening. Waiting for sister to pick me up in just under 1/2 an hour. Funny....I can stay up all night knitting and be up at this time and feel fine....go to bed early and get up early and YUCK! LOL...of course I didn't sleep much; kept waking up. I know my recheck will go well but my suppressed anxiety shows up through not being able to sleep well...LOL Can't totally fool myself into calmness...LOL Now IF I could have some coffee I would be better but NOOOOOOooooo...I have to fast before my tests. Drats. 

Love the coffee pictures and the flowers posted. Also appreciated the "HUG" picture from NanaCaren. Geez...sorry to rattle on...just fidgety.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Scarves are lovely Darowil....love a cable.


darowil said:


> I will pop in a nd out tonight- but I am trying to pack to go away first thing Thursday (now Tuesday evening0 but I want to be done by tonight so I have time to buy what I need. Have got the scarves finsihed- blocking them now. Here they are with both sides facing up while they dry.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick good morning/afternoon/evening. Waiting for sister to pick me up in just under 1/2 an hour. Funny....I can stay up all night knitting and be up at this time and feel fine....go to bed early and get up early and YUCK! LOL...of course I didn't sleep much; kept waking up. I know my recheck will go well but my suppressed anxiety shows up through not being able to sleep well...LOL Can't totally fool myself into calmness...LOL Now IF I could have some coffee I would be better but NOOOOOOooooo...I have to fast before my tests. Drats.
> 
> Love the coffee pictures and the flowers posted. Also appreciated the "HUG" picture from NanaCaren. Geez...sorry to rattle on...just fidgety.


I am sure it will go well for you today... but i do understand the worry of it. Its always a relief to get the all clear each time


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick good morning/afternoon/evening. Waiting for sister to pick me up in just under 1/2 an hour. Funny....I can stay up all night knitting and be up at this time and feel fine....go to bed early and get up early and YUCK! LOL...of course I didn't sleep much; kept waking up. I know my recheck will go well but my suppressed anxiety shows up through not being able to sleep well...LOL Can't totally fool myself into calmness...LOL Now IF I could have some coffee I would be better but NOOOOOOooooo...I have to fast before my tests. Drats.
> 
> Love the coffee pictures and the flowers posted. Also appreciated the "HUG" picture from NanaCaren. Geez...sorry to rattle on...just fidgety.


Hope things do go well. And you can't even settle your fidgets with a coffee! What about some simple knitting- something to do with your hands at least?


----------



## Pontuf

Gweniepooh said:


> Scarves are lovely Darowil....love a cable.


Gwen. We are all with you today.just picture each of us sitting next to you

much love and hugs!
Many prayers

XO

Pontuf


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Oh, that is so lovely and bright, Shirley. Sure hope Sam has a good trip home. I think it was year before last that he had problems and, if I remember, he spent a few days in the hospital. I'm sure if I have that wrong, someone with a better memory will let me know.
> JuneK


You're right- it was 2 trips ago. He almost didn't go last year and now we are waiting for his return yet again.


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> Thought you might like a picture of the Bride and Groom Swan crashing the wedding party at my sister's house a couple of years ago. Guess they were trying to mooch some wedding cake!!
> The two little girls were flower girls.
> JuneK


Maybe they thought it was a good time for them to tie the knot as well.


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> I will pop in a and out tonight (as I get bored)- but I am trying to pack to go away first thing Thursday (now Tuesday evening0 but I want to be done by tonight so I have time to buy what I need. Have got the scarves finsihed- blocking them now. Here they are with both sides facing up while they dry.


They are gorgeous Margaret. What a nice pattern. unusual but very attractive color. good job


----------



## sugarsugar

Designer1234 said:


> They are gorgeous Margaret. What a nice pattern. unusual but very attractive color. good job


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I will pop in a and out tonight (as I get bored)- but I am trying to pack to go away first thing Thursday (now Tuesday evening0 but I want to be done by tonight so I have time to buy what I need. Have got the scarves finsihed- blocking them now. Here they are with both sides facing up while they dry.


The scarves have turned out lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick good morning/afternoon/evening. Waiting for sister to pick me up in just under 1/2 an hour. Funny....I can stay up all night knitting and be up at this time and feel fine....go to bed early and get up early and YUCK! LOL...of course I didn't sleep much; kept waking up. I know my recheck will go well but my suppressed anxiety shows up through not being able to sleep well...LOL Can't totally fool myself into calmness...LOL Now IF I could have some coffee I would be better but NOOOOOOooooo...I have to fast before my tests. Drats.
> 
> Love the coffee pictures and the flowers posted. Also appreciated the "HUG" picture from NanaCaren. Geez...sorry to rattle on...just fidgety.


Will be thinking of you today, I'm sure the jitters are all for not. I dislike having to fast for tests always seems like I get hungry because of it.

Another hug for you this morning ((()))


----------



## Designer1234

darowil said:


> Hope things do go well. And you can't even settle your fidgets with a coffee! What about some simple knitting- something to do with your hands at least?


It is 4:40 am here and I have been up since 2 AM- I must have been lying on my left arm as my shoulder woke me aching. drat! I finally got up and took a Tylenol, but I think I am going to finally give in an get some pain killers that are not too debilitating -It has been going on for 3 years and I am getting so weary of it. It is better since I have adjusted my movements but I still ache at night , so will talk to the doctor about something to take the edge off the ache if it gets too bad.

I hate taking any more meds. Oh dear I just read this and I sound sorry for myself. I promise I won't vent any more , but I get weary of the pain, as do we all who are in pain.

I think it is that I was expecting they could do something . I am waiting to see a specialist and hopefully it won't be too long. I know surgery will be a goodly wait but the specialist might have some plans or ideas and will let me know if I can get the surgery and what it entails.

This getting old is not much fun is it? I promise I won't complain any more. I am going back to bed and when I get up I Know I will feel better.

I am getting my shingles shot today, so that is another appointment that will be off the list.

Has anyone heard whether Sam got home safely? I look forward to seeing his posts. He will be tired, but I hope he enjoys his newly painted home and new floors, etc.

He is fortunate to have Heidi and family there and still have a place of his own so he can have some privacy.

Gwen, I am glad your pre op meeting went well. YOu are in my Prayers for the check up today.

All the rest of you who are having problems in any way, Prayers go to you all.

Julie, i hope you see Fale very soon and that Lupe is not a problem for you. It might work out even better with them on your turn rather than the other way around. I am thinking of you. Talk to you all later after I try to get a couple of hours sleep.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> I will pop in a and out tonight (as I get bored)- but I am trying to pack to go away first thing Thursday (now Tuesday evening0 but I want to be done by tonight so I have time to buy what I need. Have got the scarves finsihed- blocking them now. Here they are with both sides facing up while they dry.


You've made a great job of them! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Pontuf said:


> Gwen. We are all with you today.just picture each of us sitting next to you
> 
> much love and hugs!
> Many prayers
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


You'd need a big waiting room for all of us, but I echo the sentiment.{{{hugs}}} Hope it all goes well and you're soon able to get your coffee.


----------



## KateB

Designer - Shirley, please vent anytime! You are always so caring of everyone else and constant pain is so draining, you are allowed to moan! {{{gentle hugs}}}


----------



## KateB

Feeling proud of myself because I went to my exercise class by myself, however when I came out I met up with DH and we went for a coffee and a large piece of apple and caramel cake  It was delicious! :twisted: 
This is another picture I took yesterday.


----------



## Southern Gal

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Family tragedy the oldest nephew has just died.


so sorry jules, prayers for you and family. is this your nephew or Fales?


----------



## jknappva

derfer said:


> Jknappva, I love the picture of the flower girls. It would make a nice big framed picture. I love pictures of children.


I'll be sure and tell my sister. All the pictures I post are hers and she loves it when people enjoy them. I don't think she can take a bad picture.
I believe you're new to the Tea Party. Hope you decide to become a regular. There's always a spot for you and your favorite beverage.
JuneK


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Railyn, we ARE your family now sweetie. We are all sisters and brothers here, Sis. Will certainly be praying for your DH and you as well as you go through this valley. We always have your back. You are not alone, ever. We are here for you. I have four children and seven grandchildren. My DH was not able to serve due to medical hindrances, but we firmly support our veterans.
> 
> Jeannette, I have a Royal winder from knitpicks. Love it.


Bulldog, I totally agree with you you said it so well. Thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Southern Gal said:


> so sorry jules, prayers for you and family. is this your nephew or Fales?


Hi Donna, Julie's not on at the moment, but she's said that it's Fale's nephew, who was in his 50's and had diabetes, but wouldn't take the medication.


----------



## Patches39

Bulldog said:


> Carol, love the teddy bear blanket. Have seen this before too and love it.
> 
> I picked up my gusset stitches tonight so moveing on with my sock. It is taking me forever as I don't get to work on it due to life. This is Schoppel yarn. Donna (dwagner) made a beautiful pair out of this thread. I wondered why mine were so different. It came in one of those balls like Chroma comes in (you can tell I haven't learned enough about yarns). Since it had no striping pattern, I just pulled the center thread. Guess I should have wound in into a cake. I don't know enough about yarns to know if this is bad idea. I know Sockit2me advises to wind all yarn. I will learn. God isn't through with me yet! LOL
> No more news from Mayo. Anxious for tomorrow. Plan to get up early and start on the Kitchen and front bathroom and cook supper of coarse.
> Need to call it away. Rest well, dear sisters and brothers.


And you too Sister. :-D


----------



## Patches39

Good day all, hoping to spend most of the day knitting :-D praying all have a blessed day and may it be fill with healing and love to strengthen you through what ever you take on today. 
Sam comes home today, can't Waite to hear how his new place looks and how he feels about.


----------



## darowil

At the show last night one of the local confectionary makers were selling a Frog Bag (a bag with about 15 choclate frogs of various flavours). They also sold a chocolate frog on a freckled circle as a pond frog. I told the lad that i was very disappointed the frog pond wasn't in the Frog Bag-explaining why of course!- so he told me if I bought a frog bag he would throw in the pond. How could resist a piles of frogs and a frog pond? So now i have plenty of frogs to eat at some time (as well as all the rest of the stuff I bought) and I go away Thursday. Oh well they will keep.
Anyway here is the frog bag and pond


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wind from the north and the central heating has come on.
> 
> I have my seewing group here this morning so I will do catch up later.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday ... autumn is on it's way


What lovely pictures , have my coffee ready to start my day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee this morning


As always you hit it love the quote, but the little bird is so cute, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> As always you hit it love the quote, but the little bird is so cute, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks  
A little something from my neck if the woods. Hope everyone can download it as the sound helps make the video.


----------



## NanaCaren

This is the video minus sound sorry for the play button being on it haven't figured out how to remove it yet. Thunder and lightening out at the moment is really quite neat.


----------



## Patches39

darowil said:


> I will pop in a and out tonight (as I get bored)- but I am trying to pack to go away first thing Thursday (now Tuesday evening0 but I want to be done by tonight so I have time to buy what I need. Have got the scarves finsihed- blocking them now. Here they are with both sides facing up while they dry.


Very nice, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks
> A little something from my neck if the woods. Hope everyone can download it as the sound helps make the video.


Wow that's quite a storm! We don't often get thunder and lightening as fierce as that.


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick good morning/afternoon/evening. Waiting for sister to pick me up in just under 1/2 an hour. Funny....I can stay up all night knitting and be up at this time and feel fine....go to bed early and get up early and YUCK! LOL...of course I didn't sleep much; kept waking up. I know my recheck will go well but my suppressed anxiety shows up through not being able to sleep well...LOL Can't totally fool myself into calmness...LOL Now IF I could have some coffee I would be better but NOOOOOOooooo...I have to fast before my tests. Drats.
> 
> Love the coffee pictures and the flowers posted. Also appreciated the "HUG" picture from NanaCaren. Geez...sorry to rattle on...just fidgety.


It's OK, we all do that, just a way of life :-D love you Sis.


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Wow that's quite a storm! We don't often get thunder and lightening as fierce as that.


It has been going on for a little over an hour now, it is something to see and feel. I have been up listening to the rain since 3am. Was hoping for a good storm.


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Designer - Shirley, please vent anytime! You are always so caring of everyone else and constant pain is so draining, you are allowed to moan! {{{gentle hugs}}}


Ditto


----------



## Patches39

KateB said:


> Feeling proud of myself because I went to my exercise class by myself, however when I came out I met up with DH and we went for a coffee and a large piece of apple and caramel cake  It was delicious! :twisted:
> This is another picture I took yesterday.


Now that is where I need to be, beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> This is the video minus sound sorry for the play button being on it haven't figured out how to remove it yet. Thunder and lightening out at the moment is really quite neat.


Love it, :-D something about a storm.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Love it, :-D something about a storm.


I love a good storm :-D This one was fantastic to watch. I have several short clips of it. I find that if I keep them to a minute or less I can post them easier.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> I love a good storm :-D This one was fantastic to watch. I have several short clips of it. I find that if I keep them to a minute or less I can post them easier.


Nice, you are good at it.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> At the show last night one of the local confectionary makers were selling a Frog Bag (a bag with about 15 choclate frogs of various flavours). They also sold a chocolate frog on a freckled circle as a pond frog. I told the lad that i was very disappointed the frog pond wasn't in the Frog Bag-explaining why of course!- so he told me if I bought a frog bag he would throw in the pond. How could resist a piles of frogs and a frog pond? So now i have plenty of frogs to eat at some time (as well as all the rest of the stuff I bought) and I go away Thursday. Oh well they will keep.
> Anyway here is the frog bag and pond


Great frogs and in chocolate too - double whammy! :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> Nice, you are good at it.


They would be much better if I used a tripod. I find my phone looks pretty strange sitting on it and by the time I get it set up the moment is lost forever.


----------



## purl2diva

Pontuf said:


> Gwen. We are all with you today.just picture each of us sitting next to you
> 
> much love and hugs!
> Many prayers
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


Amen to that from me as well.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> The photo isn't mine, wish it was.
> Didn't get it done had Seth unexpectedly, he likes to help. His idea was to chop the watermelon up, not decorate. Tasted good though. Will try again good thing I like watermelon.  I am using cream cheese this time, as I already have it. However Nix and I have come up with another idea for frosting.


The 'Seth strikes again' factor- he is just too clever!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wind from the north and the central heating has come on.
> 
> I have my seewing group here this morning so I will do catch up later.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday ... autumn is on it's way


Glad your tomatoes are turning colour, especially as Autumn is clearly on the way in!


----------



## Miss Pam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wind from the north and the central heating has come on.
> 
> I have my seewing group here this morning so I will do catch up later.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday ... autumn is on it's way


Great photos again this morning, Purple. Your tomatoes are coming along.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Coffee this morning


too right!!!!! (coffee does not ask questions!)


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I do hope you get to see Fale while he is there. I am not surprised you haven't seen Lupe.


At least now the older of the brothers says I will be told when they get here- he is a decent fellow- and MC'd our first wedding in 1993.


----------



## Miss Pam

darowil said:


> I will pop in a and out tonight (as I get bored)- but I am trying to pack to go away first thing Thursday (now Tuesday evening0 but I want to be done by tonight so I have time to buy what I need. Have got the scarves finsihed- blocking them now. Here they are with both sides facing up while they dry.


They look great! Glad you got them finished.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I was thinking how quickly Gagesmum had got the lovely scarf knitted as well.


She certainly did!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> The 'Seth strikes again' factor- he is just too clever!!!!!!!!


Yes he sure does, seems he is getting faster all the time. I will have to try without him being here. HAve thought of using one of the cantaloupes seems i have some growing in the garden.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> At least now the older of the brothers says I will be told when they get here- he is a decent fellow- and MC'd our first wedding in 1993.


That is good to know you will be told. Much better out look than before.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I will pop in a and out tonight (as I get bored)- but I am trying to pack to go away first thing Thursday (now Tuesday evening0 but I want to be done by tonight so I have time to buy what I need. Have got the scarves finsihed- blocking them now. Here they are with both sides facing up while they dry.


Magnificent work, especially when one knows the meaning for the design!


----------



## sassafras123

Defer, welcome.
Darowel, love the scarves.
Julie, hope shoulder pain eases. It is exhausting to be in constant pain. Hope you are candidate for surg.
KateB! Ah, exercise then coffee and desert with DH. Great combo.


----------



## sassafras123

I'm in Sam withdrawal. Hope he comes back soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Designer1234 said:


> It is 4:40 am here and I have been up since 2 AM- I must have been lying on my left arm as my shoulder woke me aching. drat! ...
> 
> Julie, i hope you see Fale very soon and that Lupe is not a problem for you. It might work out even better with them on your turn rather than the other way around. I am thinking of you. Talk to you all later after I try to get a couple of hours sleep.


I know the lying on the wrong shoulder problem- and mine is only detaching spurs not a whole tendon! But my preferred side to sleep is my left- and of course that is the one with the arthritis...

I think Lupe will be having to curb her temper with all the rest of the family there! I am not surprised she has not bothered to call. But she was the one who took most of the flack from the big brother who just passed. That is why I continue to have time for her.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Defer, welcome.
> Darowel, love the scarves.
> Julie, hope shoulder pain eases. It is exhausting to be in constant pain. Hope you are candidate for surg.
> KateB! Ah, exercise then coffee and desert with DH. Great combo.


ooooops Joy you've done it again- it is Shirley who needs the surgery- I have decided to go without.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Feeling proud of myself because I went to my exercise class by myself, however when I came out I met up with DH and we went for a coffee and a large piece of apple and caramel cake  It was delicious! :twisted:
> This is another picture I took yesterday.


I so love that coast line- so many memories of jogging along in Mum's old Morris Minor to where ever! would that be on the way to Prestwick?- I've not bothered to get out my trusty AA maps!


----------



## Lurker 2

Southern Gal said:


> so sorry jules, prayers for you and family. is this your nephew or Fales?


It is OK Donna! I have mixed feelings about this one- but Fale may be pretty upset- because he was Fifita's first baby, and Fale was allowed to wash the baby's head as a teenager - he would have been 15 when Onosa'i was born- so they are precious memories that will still be with him I suspect!


----------



## cmaliza

A friend sent this to me...hope you can view it. If not, try googling Guinness Beer ad about true friends.

http://www.lifenews.com/2013/09/09/new-guinness-beer-ad-highlights-the-worth-and-dignity-of-human-life/

Carol il/oh

PS....watch the video first then read


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Hi Donna, Julie's not on at the moment, but she's said that it's Fale's nephew, who was in his 50's and had diabetes, but wouldn't take the medication.


Thanks for the short circuit Kate, I had not read far enough to see your response!


----------



## NanaCaren

KateB said:


> Feeling proud of myself because I went to my exercise class by myself, however when I came out I met up with DH and we went for a coffee and a large piece of apple and caramel cake  It was delicious! :twisted:
> This is another picture I took yesterday.


Nice reward for going to exercise class. Your metabolism will still be elevated so the cake will burn off faster. NO? :-D :-D

Love the photos you are posting such lovely country.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> At the show last night one of the local confectionary makers were selling a Frog Bag (a bag with about 15 choclate frogs of various flavours). They also sold a chocolate frog on a freckled circle as a pond frog. I told the lad that i was very disappointed the frog pond wasn't in the Frog Bag-explaining why of course!- so he told me if I bought a frog bag he would throw in the pond. How could resist a piles of frogs and a frog pond? So now i have plenty of frogs to eat at some time (as well as all the rest of the stuff I bought) and I go away Thursday. Oh well they will keep.
> Anyway here is the frog bag and pond


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

I've heard so much about these confections and am determined I'm going to find a place to get them here in the States. I'll try World Market first...otherwise will just need to have you describe how they taste---are they like a Hershey bar?



darowil said:


> At the show last night one of the local confectionary makers were selling a Frog Bag (a bag with about 15 choclate frogs of various flavours). They also sold a chocolate frog on a freckled circle as a pond frog. I told the lad that i was very disappointed the frog pond wasn't in the Frog Bag-explaining why of course!- so he told me if I bought a frog bag he would throw in the pond. How could resist a piles of frogs and a frog pond? So now i have plenty of frogs to eat at some time (as well as all the rest of the stuff I bought) and I go away Thursday. Oh well they will keep.
> Anyway here is the frog bag and pond


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> This is the video minus sound sorry for the play button being on it haven't figured out how to remove it yet. Thunder and lightening out at the moment is really quite neat.


And my video that I took deliberately to see if I could do it as well- would not load- although I only tried the once!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Sounds very encouraging...is he a brother of the nephew who passed away? Is he the eldest male in the family? That's great that he's a decent fellow...one that you should encourage as your family communications link.



Lurker 2 said:


> At least now the older of the brothers says I will be told when they get here- he is a decent fellow- and MC'd our first wedding in 1993.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I so love that coast line- so many memories of jogging along in Mum's old Morris Minor to where ever! would that be on the way to Prestwick?- I've not bothered to get out my trusty AA maps!


No it's on the road between Skelmorlie and Largs. Prestwick (where my younger DS lives BTW) is further south by about 30 miles.


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Wow that's quite a storm! We don't often get thunder and lightening as fierce as that.


We can get quite spectacular Thunder and Lightening here- which is why we are also prone to (relatively small) Tornadoes. When I was in Fiji as a 15 year old, my hostess was most surprised that I did not react to the heaviness of their tropical rain storms (which by the way in late January happened at 5 p.m., exactly- you could set your watch by it!) That was some thunder there too!


----------



## cmaliza

gagesmom said:


> Carol what is the pattern called looks so cute.


It's Teddy Bear Baby Blanket Knitting Pattern. by Barbara Breiter. It's a free pattern on the Internet. It uses a Reverse Stockinette stitch. It took me a bit to figure it out, but I think I have done it. Her pattern also called for using 2 strands of yarn....I did not. I am going to try 2 strands on the next sample, which will be the opposite of what I did here (will also be the "WS" of what I showed here). ie...knitting when I had purled, and purling when I had knitted. For me, I had to write out the pattern for each row.

I can pm those to you in about a week when I am home and can scan things into my computer. Can't do that here.
Let me know.....no point in wasting all that counting!
Carol il/oh :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> No it's on the road between Skelmorlie and Largs. Prestwick (where my younger DS lives BTW) is further south by about 30 miles.


I think Mum deliberately took that route down to Prestwick (from Balmaha) to show us a very favourite part of her world. We had to go there for overseas flights in those days- my dad came out here in '55, to 'prospect' the land, to see if it would be possible also to get work in his field. (Mum never really forgave him because she had to forgo a trip to see the bulbs in bloom in Holland)


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds very encouraging...is he a brother of the nephew who passed away? Is he the eldest male in the family? That's great that he's a decent fellow...one that you should encourage as your family communications link.


He is now the oldest surviving male in that generation- I was much heartened by our brief talk- and more by the hug he gave me. It is coming strongly to my notice that I am losing the language- through lack of sufficient contact day by day.


----------



## cmaliza

Absolutely.....that was my whole goal...all day long. Think. For any discussion I didn't really care what your position was as long as you could explain it and defend it. Helped language skills, too.
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I love a good storm :-D This one was fantastic to watch. I have several short clips of it. I find that if I keep them to a minute or less I can post them easier.


I normally love storms- but a recent one snuck up on me unawares and the first I realised was this enormous thunder roll as it struck almost a direct hit! was quite startled!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the storms...thanks for posting. I just don't like the high winds that can come with some of them. We're sure to get something around here as a cool front comes in and crashes against this heat wave we're currently having. It was 98 degrees yesterday and very humid and the forecast is the same for today...it's already 85 degrees outside and it's not even 9:00 a.m.

Here's a picture for Seth and Luke...have to have a girl in with the KTP friends. This was taken last evening when the temperature was still in the 80's.

I have a major clean up in the kitchen today with the canning I've been doing the last two days. Most of the pots and are clean, but need to clean all the counters and the floor.

I'm finishing one pair of socks today and starting another. I also plan to clean out the WIP basket and see what I can get finished in there before I start anything else (like minion hats, mittens and dolls).

Hope it's a good day for you all...and prayers continue for all who are in need. 

Shirley, hope you get good news on managing the pain for the shoulder. Gwen..I know all too well the anxiety of the annual check ups...I just keep telling myself that they are viewed as regular checkups now!! Mine will be next month...sending you good vibes.

Darowil - I love the scarves and Gage's Mom...love the final product--very pretty and cheerful.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> The photo isn't mine, wish it was.
> Didn't get it done had Seth unexpectedly, he likes to help. His idea was to chop the watermelon up, not decorate. Tasted good though. Will try again good thing I like watermelon.  I am using cream cheese this time, as I already have it. However Nix and I have come up with another idea for frosting.


~~~Let us know if cream cheese works. I'm wondering if it will stick to the wet watermelon???? :?: :?: :?: 
What is your other idea for icing?
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> That is good to know you will be told. Much better out look than before.


It is isn't it- they also know now that I am capable of walking that far- although my hips are telling me I did too much yesterday- it was only around half a mile, if that- but I think it may be the dreaded arthritis striking again- hopefully I won't have to cancel my dr. appointment Friday (for the funeral)


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the storms...thanks for posting. I just don't like the high winds that can come with some of them. We're sure to get something around here as a cool front comes in and crashes against this heat wave we're currently having. It was 98 degrees yesterday and very humid and the forecast is the same for today...it's already 85 degrees outside and it's not even 9:00 a.m.
> 
> Here's a picture for Seth and Luke...have to have a girl in with the KTP friends. This was taken last evening when the temperature was still in the 80's.


She is a real sweetheart, Rookie!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick good morning/afternoon/evening. Waiting for sister to pick me up in just under 1/2 an hour. Funny....I can stay up all night knitting and be up at this time and feel fine....go to bed early and get up early and YUCK! LOL...of course I didn't sleep much; kept waking up. I know my recheck will go well but my suppressed anxiety shows up through not being able to sleep well...LOL Can't totally fool myself into calmness...LOL Now IF I could have some coffee I would be better but NOOOOOOooooo...I have to fast before my tests. Drats.
> 
> Love the coffee pictures and the flowers posted. Also appreciated the "HUG" picture from NanaCaren. Geez...sorry to rattle on...just fidgety.


~~~focus on the coffee and treat AFTER the recheck! Enjoy it! I am sure your results will be positive...er, rather...negative. confusing, isn't it? In other words....GOOD results! :lol: Carol il/oh


----------



## Glennys 2

In our hospital there is a coffee stand right across the room from where you have your blood tests done. So when I have to have my fasting blood tests done that is the first place I head for. Smart thinking on the part of whoever put the stand in.


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks
> A little something from my neck if the woods. Hope everyone can download it as the sound helps make the video.


I got it with the sound.....thanks! Love rain storms!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> I got it with the sound.....thanks! Love rain storms!
> Carol il/oh


WAHOO! Finally caught up. Didn't think I would this week, but I did! :-D :-D I took notes.....
Gigi: prayers for your DS's GF. Hope things are settled down now.
Gagesmom...a gorgeous scarf! The colors and pattern are uplifting...wear it around the house!
Julie....so glad Fale is coming and the family for the most part is being solicitous of you and your situation. Enjoy the time and company. Sorry a sad loss has brought this about, but I always believe there is a silver lining!
Ann- very sorry for the loss of your DH. Glad he did not have a long drawn-out time.
Purplefi...what a lovely house! I love all the exposures and accesses to your charming garden!
Kate & Darowil - you have earned your stripes (or is it golden needles?) as hosts in Sam's absence!
Gwen - loads of {{{{{{hugs}}}}}} for checks & surgery. You'll come through with flying colors, I'm sure! 
Zoe....loved the picture of "Days like this!" :lol: :lol: 
June - prayers for your sister's FIL
Bulldog - tons of wishes for good test results & solutions for Angie many gentle {{{hugs}}}, too.

Happy birthday to all (today is my baby son's 32nd!).
{{{hugs}}} to all...in pain or sorrow, or not....hugs are always healing and needed.
Today is calm, already hot & muggy. Need to clean up the kitchen - especailly behind the old stove!....a new stove will be delivered on Thursday (the old one died). We are being creative about "cooking". At least it's just the 2 of us....no company.
Peaceful day....Carol il/oh


----------



## Miss Pam

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the storms...thanks for posting. I just don't like the high winds that can come with some of them. We're sure to get something around here as a cool front comes in and crashes against this heat wave we're currently having. It was 98 degrees yesterday and very humid and the forecast is the same for today...it's already 85 degrees outside and it's not even 9:00 a.m.
> 
> Here's a picture for Seth and Luke...have to have a girl in with the KTP friends. This was taken last evening when the temperature was still in the 80's.
> 
> I have a major clean up in the kitchen today with the canning I've been doing the last two days. Most of the pots and are clean, but need to clean all the counters and the floor.
> 
> I'm finishing one pair of socks today and starting another. I also plan to clean out the WIP basket and see what I can get finished in there before I start anything else (like minion hats, mittens and dolls).
> 
> Hope it's a good day for you all...and prayers continue for all who are in need.
> 
> Shirley, hope you get good news on managing the pain for the shoulder. Gwen..I know all too well the anxiety of the annual check ups...I just keep telling myself that they are viewed as regular checkups now!! Mine will be next month...sending you good vibes.
> 
> Darowil - I love the scarves and Gage's Mom...love the final product--very pretty and cheerful.


What a cutie!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> WAHOO! Finally caught up. Didn't think I would this week, but I did! :-D :-D I took notes.....
> 
> Julie....so glad Fale is coming and the family for the most part is being solicitous of you and your situation. Enjoy the time and company. Sorry a sad loss has brought this about, but I always believe there is a silver lining!...
> 
> Peaceful day....Carol il/oh


Yes, it feels like life is on a bit of an up! and the glass half full, not half empty. starting to find my sense of humour again- and to be honest my spirits are buoyed by the thought of seeing Fale soon.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, sorry senior moment.
Shirley healing energy your way.


----------



## Patches39

sassafras123 said:


> I'm in Sam withdrawal. Hope he comes back soon.


Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, sorry senior moment.
> Shirley healing energy your way.


It was not mean't to criticise! The way my real name is pronounced with a soft 'J' (because it comes from my grandmother's Dutch God mother's name) I often got 'Shirleyed' rather than 'Julied' so it is a bit of a 'bone of contention ' with me- but you are not to know that!!!!!
Have you been out with Maya today?

So hope you are over the last set-back!


----------



## melyn

Don't think the would get away with a double bed, if they tried that I would contact not only social services but the press as well. Unfortunately this is how it is for people that need help with housing here now, gone are the days when their were council houses for those that couldn't afford to buy their own house. There are whole families living like this across the country with 2 or 3 children, the council does not have enough houses since the right to buy policy. Unfortunately the lower paid pay the price for most things nowaday and I think that's worldwide, but as you said at least they won't be on the streets and there are people worse off I know, its just hard when u feel so helpless. As far as homework, actually getting to school/work doing laundry eating meals other than breakfast they are not interested, they have warned her not to tell her doctor that she is homeless because they will take her off their books, you have to have a permanent address to have a doctor,bank account, etc and Shaun is under a specialist because of a dislocated hip at birth and something wrong with his thyroid, she has to stay on a doctors list to get his 6 monthly appointments. lyn x



darowil said:


> Thats terrible- I don't think a 15 boy should be forced to share a room with his Mum. Wonder if they even make sure it is a twin room and not a double.
> And how is he meant to get his homework done?
> Still both better than sleeping on the street.
> This is because your son wants his place back isn't it? How does he feel about the situation? I know its not his fault but he must feel bad.


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the storms...thanks for posting. I just don't like the high winds that can come with some of them. We're sure to get something around here as a cool front comes in and crashes against this heat wave we're currently having. It was 98 degrees yesterday and very humid and the forecast is the same for today...it's already 85 degrees outside and it's not even 9:00 a.m.
> 
> Here's a picture for Seth and Luke...have to have a girl in with the KTP friends. This was taken last evening when the temperature was still in the 80's.
> 
> I have a major clean up in the kitchen today with the canning I've been doing the last two days. Most of the pots and are clean, but need to clean all the counters and the floor.
> 
> I'm finishing one pair of socks today and starting another. I also plan to clean out the WIP basket and see what I can get finished in there before I start anything else (like minion hats, mittens and dolls).
> 
> Hope it's a good day for you all...and prayers continue for all who are in need.
> 
> Shirley, hope you get good news on managing the pain for the shoulder. Gwen..I know all too well the anxiety of the annual check ups...I just keep telling myself that they are viewed as regular checkups now!! Mine will be next month...sending you good vibes.
> 
> Darowil - I love the scarves and Gage's Mom...love the final product--very pretty and cheerful.


Soooooo cute


----------



## Lurker 2

melyn said:


> Don't think the would get away with a double bed, if they tried that I would contact not only social services but the press as well. Unfortunately this is how it is for people that need help with housing here now, gone are the days when their were council houses for those that couldn't afford to buy their own house. There are whole families living like this across the country with 2 or 3 children, the council does not have enough houses since the right to buy policy. Unfortunately the lower paid pay the price for most things nowaday and I think that's worldwide, but as you said at least they won't be on the streets and there are people worse off I know, its just hard when u feel so helpless. As far as homework, actually getting to school/work doing laundry eating meals other than breakfast they are not interested, they have warned her not to tell her doctor that she is homeless because they will take her off their books, you have to have a permanent address to have a doctor,bank account, etc and Shaun is under a specialist because of a dislocated hip at birth and something wrong with his thyroid, she has to stay on a doctors list to get his 6 monthly appointments. lyn x


Oh My Goodness, that is such a bad situation! we have about 140 homeless (mostly drunks and drug addicts ) in the centre of the city- but to be forced in to this is so WRONG- and to be made not to tell the doctor, in the circumstances. Whew!!!!!!!!


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~~WE are going to have tomatoes, too! At least one :lol: :lol:
> Carol il/oh


Our summer seems to be lingering on. The temps yesterday, today and tomorrow in the lower 90's (F). i'm ready to complain about cold weather.
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

I just spoke with Heidi, briefly, Sam will be home this evening- she was very busy putting the finishing touches to his 'quarters'.


----------



## ptofValerie

Hello all. I've not even been lurking. I haven't kept up with most of the last 2 tea parties but I'll do my best to grasp the goings-on NOW!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. I've not even been lurking. I haven't kept up with most of the last 2 tea parties but I'll do my best to grasp the goings-on NOW!!!


God Bless, dear, lovely to have you back with us!!!!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from sunny Surrey, wind from the north and the central heating has come on.
> 
> I have my seewing group here this morning so I will do catch up later.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts to all who need them and hugs to all.
> 
> Photos for Tuesday ... autumn is on it's way


Thanks for the flowers. Won't be long before you'll have beautiful, delicious tomatoes!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

I hate taking any more meds. Oh dear I just read this and I sound sorry for myself. I promise I won't vent any more , but I get weary of the pain, as do we all who are in pain. 


My dear Shirley, I know your feeling about the pain so very well. I make out well during the daytime hours but at night, the pain in my shoulder sometimes keeps me awake. Hope you can get some mild prescription pain meds. I can't take them so I have to rely on Tylenol and I don't like to take that on a daily basis, even if it's only one or two.
Praying that the specialist can do something to relieve the pain.
Old age isn't for sissies but so much better than the alternative since we can't turn back the clock and get younger.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> Feeling proud of myself because I went to my exercise class by myself, however when I came out I met up with DH and we went for a coffee and a large piece of apple and caramel cake  It was delicious! :twisted:
> This is another picture I took yesterday.


What a wonderful sky!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. I've not even been lurking. I haven't kept up with most of the last 2 tea parties but I'll do my best to grasp the goings-on NOW!!!


Sure have miss you, Valerie. Hope you've been up to 'happy' busyness!
JuneK


----------



## pacer

Just got caught up, but need to pack a lunch and get off to work so know that I am thinking of each one of you and praying for relief to those who are hurting and a joyous day to each of you despite what troubles the day may bring.

Had to spend my morning replacing the muffler system. The mechanics were so accommodating to stop what they were doing to get my car done before work so my oldest son and I thought it would be nice to surprise them with a quick lunch so we went and bought a 12 pack of tacos and some dessert for them at our Taco Bell. They were so delighted to have lunch brought to them and I was so delighted that they kept my costs down and got the job done quickly. Then I took my son to breakfast today and bought him some new pants for work. He was certainly in need of those as his were almost 3 years old and starting to wear thin and rip. Can't have him showing too much of himself to the public.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Feeling proud of myself because I went to my exercise class by myself, however when I came out I met up with DH and we went for a coffee and a large piece of apple and caramel cake  It was delicious! :twisted:
> This is another picture I took yesterday.


Well done on doing the class and I think you deserved the cake. I only go swimming so I can eat cake!!


----------



## gagesmom

Just a quick hello as I am on the way out the door to go and get my orthotics fitted. Talk to you later on. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

Rookie, she's gorgeous!


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Rookie, she's gorgeous!


I quite agree :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to get some dinner ready.


----------



## LorettaDuBois

plus yarn never melts in your hand :lol:


----------



## BJohn4223

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick good morning/afternoon/evening. Waiting for sister to pick me up in just under 1/2 an hour. Funny....I can stay up all night knitting and be up at this time and feel fine....go to bed early and get up early and YUCK! LOL...of course I didn't sleep much; kept waking up. I know my recheck will go well but my suppressed anxiety shows up through not being able to sleep well...LOL Can't totally fool myself into calmness...LOL Now IF I could have some coffee I would be better but NOOOOOOooooo...I have to fast before my tests. Drats.
> 
> Love the coffee pictures and the flowers posted. Also appreciated the "HUG" picture from NanaCaren. Geez...sorry to rattle on...just fidgety.


I do hope all goes well with the tests. They are always such a bother.

My middle daughter is going in Thursday for her first ever Colonoscopy. She is very young to start this but we are hoping she is fine. She has so many health problems already - as a result of Alpha1. It runs in my father's family. He and almost all of his 11 siblings have passed from complications of related diseases. She is quite anxious about it all so I can appreciate how you feel.

Hope you have good results - I will be thinking of you today.
Bonnie


----------



## LorettaDuBois

good luck with the test. I get fasting blood work done this Friday I hate the fasting part. Making my doctors appointment today. I like my heart doctor and only see him once a year now so that part is okay. :shock:


----------



## BJohn4223

Rookie - what a cutie. I should take pictures of my little ones and post them. They are so precious when they are little.


----------



## jknappva

BJohn4223 said:


> I do hope all goes well with the tests. They are always such a bother.
> 
> My middle daughter is going in Thursday for her first ever Colonoscopy. She is very young to start this but we are hoping she is fine. She has so many health problems already - as a result of Alpha1. It runs in my father's family. He and almost all of his 11 siblings have passed from complications of related diseases. She is quite anxious about it all so I can appreciate how you feel.
> 
> Hope you have good results - I will be thinking of you today.
> Bonnie


I will pray for good results from your DD's colonoscopy!
JuneK


----------



## BJohn4223

These are my grands - Gunnar, Asia and Noah live here in AZ. Asia and Noah live with me. Delaney lives with my son and DIL in Elmira, NY.

I am so blessed to have them all in my life. They are all very sweet, thoughtful, loving children.


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love that she's now making faces for the camera...there's one on Facebook from a boating excursion this weekend and she has her nose all crinkled up which is the way she usually smiles!! She's darling and I miss her...have to set up a trip up to Madison to get my DGD fix!!



PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the storms...thanks for posting. I just don't like the high winds that can come with some of them. We're sure to get something around here as a cool front comes in and crashes against this heat wave we're currently having. It was 98 degrees yesterday and very humid and the forecast is the same for today...it's already 85 degrees outside and it's not even 9:00 a.m.
> 
> Here's a picture for Seth and Luke...have to have a girl in with the KTP friends. This was taken last evening when the temperature was still in the 80's.
> 
> I have a major clean up in the kitchen today with the canning I've been doing the last two days. Most of the pots and are clean, but need to clean all the counters and the floor.
> 
> I'm finishing one pair of socks today and starting another. I also plan to clean out the WIP basket and see what I can get finished in there before I start anything else (like minion hats, mittens and dolls).
> 
> Hope it's a good day for you all...and prayers continue for all who are in need.
> 
> Shirley, hope you get good news on managing the pain for the shoulder. Gwen..I know all too well the anxiety of the annual check ups...I just keep telling myself that they are viewed as regular checkups now!! Mine will be next month...sending you good vibes.
> 
> Darowil - I love the scarves and Gage's Mom...love the final product--very pretty and cheerful.


Showed the picture to Seth, he said "she's a cutie, she's mine " That boy takes after his dad for sure. lol


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love it....great pictures. I know how you feel about having grandkids.



BJohn4223 said:


> These are my grands - Gunnar, Asia and Noah live here in AZ. Asia and Noah live with me. Delaney lives with my son and DIL in Elmira, NY.
> 
> I am so blessed to have them all in my life. They are all very sweet, thoughtful, loving children.


----------



## Lurker 2

Also spoke with Marianne for half an hour, she sends greetings, love and hugs all round.


----------



## Spider

Good afternoon all, love all the pictures of the grandkids. They are all beautiful. 
Julie, so gla Chou will get this time with Fale, even though it is under such a sad event. But I hope it all goes well with his family.
Gwen, hope all goes well today for you at the Dr. Don't blame you for the anxiety, would be normal.
Fi, love your pictures everyday and the cup of coffee everyday.
Think of you all, and hope all problems become little ones. And welcome home Sam!!! Rest up!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Good afternoon all, love all the pictures of the grandkids. They are all beautiful.
> Julie, so gla Chou will get this time with Fale, even though it is under such a sad event. But I hope it all goes well with his family.
> Gwen, hope all goes well today for you at the Dr. Don't blame you for the anxiety, would be normal.
> Fi, love your pictures everyday and the cup of coffee everyday.
> Think of you all, and hope all problems become little ones. And welcome home Sam!!! Rest up!!!


Thanks Spider! I do hope he may be here long enough for him actually to come home- initially it will be non-stop with the family.


----------



## PurpleFi

BJohn4223 said:


> These are my grands - Gunnar, Asia and Noah live here in AZ. Asia and Noah live with me. Delaney lives with my son and DIL in Elmira, NY.
> 
> I am so blessed to have them all in my life. They are all very sweet, thoughtful, loving children.


Gorgeous grandchilden. I have two quite near me and two in France.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Spider! I do hope he may be here long enough for him actually to come home- initially it will be non-stop with the family.


Hi Julie, Wednesday morning hugs to you xxxxx


----------



## Ceili

For the watermelon cake, how about something with feta cheese for the frosting - I love how it sets off the sweetness of melon! Is it somehow whippable?

Shirley - I understand your pain. I have knee issues (13 procedures on the dratted things), and I'm having a problem with the left one now. What with degenerative arthritis in the left hip and the (still painful) broken left wrist, I'm walking like a zombie. Need a knee replacement, but can't afford the time off work. Oh, well, such is life! I don't want to be one of the "poor me" posters, which is one of the reasons I don't post too often.

On a brighter note, I'm knitting socks for my whole family with the sock yarn I bought at the Defiance LYS during the KAP. I've finished a pair for son-in-law and youngest grandson. Now I just have to do DDs 1 and 2, eldest GS and granddaughter. Oh, and maybe a pair for (gasp!) myself! Also, Afghan for DD#2, Sweater for DD#1, and cardigan for GD.


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


----------



## KatyNora

cmaliza said:


> A friend sent this to me...hope you can view it. If not, try googling Guinness Beer ad about true friends.
> 
> http://www.lifenews.com/2013/09/09/new-guinness-beer-ad-highlights-the-worth-and-dignity-of-human-life/
> 
> Carol il/oh
> 
> PS....watch the video first then read


Thanks for the clip, Carol. I'm still smiling from watching it.


----------



## Gweniepooh

So Idyllic. Wish I could visit!


KateB said:


> Feeling proud of myself because I went to my exercise class by myself, however when I came out I met up with DH and we went for a coffee and a large piece of apple and caramel cake  It was delicious! :twisted:
> This is another picture I took yesterday.


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


That is wonderful!! The best news. Now onto the surgery and then you will be as good as new.
Sending the picture of the many colored afghan just finished. They are so mindless but find them comforting to work on.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love the video...I wanna come visit you too!


NanaCaren said:


> Thanks
> A little something from my neck if the woods. Hope everyone can download it as the sound helps make the video.


----------



## nrc1940

My husband and I returned from a vacation in Yellowstone Park. Besides us, his younger brother and his wife, and his sister and her husband all traveled in our travel trailers. We stayed long enough to see all of the park except quake lake and things on that arm of the park. I had sent Shirley a photo of a couple of Elk we say there and she asked me to post the picture here.

Enjoy!


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


Hi Gwen, such good news, what a relief. I've had my fingers crossed for you all day - which makes knitting very difficult! YIPPEE xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

nrc1940 said:


> My husband and I returned from a vacation in Yellowstone Park. Besides us, his younger brother and his wife, and his sister and her husband all traveled in our travel trailers. We stayed long enough to see all of the park except quake lake and things on that arm of the park. I had sent Shirley a photo of a couple of Elk we say there and she asked me to post the picture here.
> 
> Enjoy!


Glad you had a good holiday and lovely photo, thanks for posting.


----------



## Gweniepooh

What an adorable little girl! How old? 2, perhaps 3?


RookieRetiree said:


> I love the storms...thanks for posting. I just don't like the high winds that can come with some of them. We're sure to get something around here as a cool front comes in and crashes against this heat wave we're currently having. It was 98 degrees yesterday and very humid and the forecast is the same for today...it's already 85 degrees outside and it's not even 9:00 a.m.
> 
> Here's a picture for Seth and Luke...have to have a girl in with the KTP friends. This was taken last evening when the temperature was still in the 80's.
> 
> I have a major clean up in the kitchen today with the canning I've been doing the last two days. Most of the pots and are clean, but need to clean all the counters and the floor.
> 
> I'm finishing one pair of socks today and starting another. I also plan to clean out the WIP basket and see what I can get finished in there before I start anything else (like minion hats, mittens and dolls).
> 
> Hope it's a good day for you all...and prayers continue for all who are in need.
> 
> Shirley, hope you get good news on managing the pain for the shoulder. Gwen..I know all too well the anxiety of the annual check ups...I just keep telling myself that they are viewed as regular checkups now!! Mine will be next month...sending you good vibes.
> 
> Darowil - I love the scarves and Gage's Mom...love the final product--very pretty and cheerful.


----------



## PurpleFi

Spider said:


> That is wonderful!! The best news. Now onto the surgery and then you will be as good as new.
> Sending the picture of the many colored afghan just finished. They are so mindless but find them comforting to work on.


Your afghan looks lovely. Great mix of colours.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Hi KTP family. Sandi (AZ Sticks) has just sent me a note. Here is what she says to share with you all.
"Please thank everyone for their support on the KTP and the prayer thread for me. And you can let everyone know that Alan's doing better and we're hanging in there ok?"

Sandi hopes to come on the KTP later and give you all her love and thanks. Zoe


----------



## Gweniepooh

Thank you Bonnie. I hope your DD's test come out well. Will be thinking of her until you are able to give us a good report. 


BJohn4223 said:


> I do hope all goes well with the tests. They are always such a bother.
> 
> My middle daughter is going in Thursday for her first ever Colonoscopy. She is very young to start this but we are hoping she is fine. She has so many health problems already - as a result of Alpha1. It runs in my father's family. He and almost all of his 11 siblings have passed from complications of related diseases. She is quite anxious about it all so I can appreciate how you feel.
> 
> Hope you have good results - I will be thinking of you today.
> Bonnie


----------



## PurpleFi

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTP family. Sandi (AZ Sticks) has just sent me a note. Here is what she says to share with you all.
> "Please thank everyone for their support on the KTP and the prayer thread for me. And you can let everyone know that Alan's doing better and we're hanging in there ok?"
> 
> Sandi hopes to come on the KTP later and give you all her love and thanks. Zoe


Thanks Zoe, that is good news. Contiuned healing thoughts going Sandi's way.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hello Everyone, I am returned from my mothers with lots of housework awaiting me. DH was too busy to keep up with school starting, driving me to Erie, Pa., and then coming to Ohio to visit and bring me back. I knit in the car all the way to Ohio trying to finish the blanket as I had to give it to them a week earlier than expected. As most of you know, this is my 2nd blanket knitting marathon in a row so I am giving my hands a break for a while. Glad to say that my mother is much improved from my last visit and all moved into her new condo, which is beautiful, no steps at all and has an attached garage. Perfect for her and she has an extra bedroom that she calls my room. I finally finished the blanket and gave it to my niece and her husband. They were thrilled with the blanket and consider it an heirloom. It is machine washable and dryable, perfect for a young and busy mother with two busy boys to watch. I mentioned before that this will be my sister's first granddaughter after 10 grandsons. A happy time for sure. I love this pattern and thanks to Designer's workshops I was able to do it. The way they are holding it stretches it at the top but it is the same size top and bottom :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm the same way about the fasting...tell me NOT to do something like drink or eat and that seems to be all I can think of. Today during the CT of course they said "now don't swallow" and suddenly my mouth, which had been sooooo dry was salivating and it was a struggle NOT to swallow. LOL go figure!


LorettaDuBois said:


> good luck with the test. I get fasting blood work done this Friday I hate the fasting part. Making my doctors appointment today. I like my heart doctor and only see him once a year now so that part is okay. :shock:


----------



## Patches39

BJohn4223 said:


> These are my grands - Gunnar, Asia and Noah live here in AZ. Asia and Noah live with me. Delaney lives with my son and DIL in Elmira, NY.
> 
> I am so blessed to have them all in my life. They are all very sweet, thoughtful, loving children.


You have a beautiful family, see where they got the good looks from :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh

What beautiful & handsome grands you have! And so lucky they are to have such a wonderful grandma. 


BJohn4223 said:


> These are my grands - Gunnar, Asia and Noah live here in AZ. Asia and Noah live with me. Delaney lives with my son and DIL in Elmira, NY.
> 
> I am so blessed to have them all in my life. They are all very sweet, thoughtful, loving children.


----------



## Gweniepooh




----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am returned from my mothers with lots of housework awaiting me. DH was too busy to keep up with school starting, driving me to Erie, Pa., and then coming to Ohio to visit and bring me back. I knit in the car all the way to Ohio trying to finish the blanket as I had to give it to them a week earlier than expected. As most of you know, this is my 2nd blanket knitting marathon in a row so I am giving my hands a break for a while. Glad to say that my mother is much improved from my last visit and all moved into her new condo, which is beautiful, no steps at all and has an attached garage. Perfect for her and she has an extra bedroom that she calls my room. I finally finished the blanket and gave it to my niece and her husband. They were thrilled with the blanket and consider it an heirloom. It is machine washable and dryable, perfect for a young and busy mother with two busy boys to watch. I mentioned before that this will be my sister's first granddaughter after 10 grandsons. A happy time for sure. I love this pattern and thanks to Designer's workshops I was able to do it. The way they are holding it stretches it at the top but it is the same size top and bottom :lol:


Lovely blanket and the recipients look so happy.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm the same way about the fasting...tell me NOT to do something like drink or eat and that seems to be all I can think of. Today during the CT of course they said "now don't swallow" and suddenly my mouth, which had been sooooo dry was salivating and it was a struggle NOT to swallow. LOL go figure!


So glad you got a clean bill of health Gwenie. I must be like you because as I just read your post my mouth was salivating. Wow, the power of suggestion.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Angora1 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am returned from my mothers with lots of housework awaiting me. DH was too busy to keep up with school starting, driving me to Erie, Pa., and then coming to Ohio to visit and bring me back. I knit in the car all the way to Ohio trying to finish the blanket as I had to give it to them a week earlier than expected. As most of you know, this is my 2nd blanket knitting marathon in a row so I am giving my hands a break for a while. Glad to say that my mother is much improved from my last visit and all moved into her new condo, which is beautiful, no steps at all and has an attached garage. Perfect for her and she has an extra bedroom that she calls my room. I finally finished the blanket and gave it to my niece and her husband. They were thrilled with the blanket and consider it an heirloom. It is machine washable and dryable, perfect for a young and busy mother with two busy boys to watch. I mentioned before that this will be my sister's first granddaughter after 10 grandsons. A happy time for sure. I love this pattern and thanks to Designer's workshops I was able to do it. The way they are holding it stretches it at the top but it is the same size top and bottom :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It is beautiful and would be very appreciated!!!! Thank you for sharing this with us! hugs, Zoe


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Showed the picture to Seth, he said "she's a cutie, she's mine " That boy takes after his dad for sure. lol


LOL LOL :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Hi Ceili! We've been missing you! Glad to see you! Sorry about the need to postpone having your knee taken care of. Do understand though. Please don't ever hesitate to post though...like I said, you've been missed.


Ceili said:


> For the watermelon cake, how about something with feta cheese for the frosting - I love how it sets off the sweetness of melon! Is it somehow whippable?
> 
> Shirley - I understand your pain. I have knee issues (13 procedures on the dratted things), and I'm having a problem with the left one now. What with degenerative arthritis in the left hip and the (still painful) broken left wrist, I'm walking like a zombie. Need a knee replacement, but can't afford the time off work. Oh, well, such is life! I don't want to be one of the "poor me" posters, which is one of the reasons I don't post too often.
> 
> On a brighter note, I'm knitting socks for my whole family with the sock yarn I bought at the Defiance LYS during the KAP. I've finished a pair for son-in-law and youngest grandson. Now I just have to do DDs 1 and 2, eldest GS and granddaughter. Oh, and maybe a pair for (gasp!) myself! Also, Afghan for DD#2, Sweater for DD#1, and cardigan for GD.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Lovely blanket and the recipients look so happy.


Wow, look at you with mini PurpleFi and a purple motorcycle. :!: ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Oh yes, Thank you very much. :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

Angora1 said:


> Wow, look at you with mini PurpleFi and a purple motorcycle. :!: ;-) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Oh yes, Thank you very much. :-D


You're welcome xx


----------



## Gweniepooh

WOW...that is gorgeous! I'd love to make one like that. Do you use up stash to create it? Is there a specific pattern you need to use?


Spider said:


> That is wonderful!! The best news. Now onto the surgery and then you will be as good as new.
> Sending the picture of the many colored afghan just finished. They are so mindless but find them comforting to work on.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm off now to replenish the food. Trying to figure out how to make a bean burger without using oil. :roll: Maybe I could use the spray oil and that would be minimal oil or maybe sautee it in veggie broth. I'll ask at the Health Food Store if anyone has ideas. I'm checking out the Dr. Esselstyn diet. My SIL who had open heart surgery in her 20's was given this dietary info at the Cleveland Clinic way back then. Now go figure, it has taken us all these years of research to find it and then she told us on our visit down there that she was given this information after her heart surgery all those years ago. Better late than never. Didn't ask her why she never shared it as I'm sure going through the surgery and a horrible marriage at the same time blocked out anything else.


----------



## PurpleFi

Off to knit a bit more on my db but in the meantime here's welcome home picture for Sam..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


 :lol: ANOTHER ANSWERED PRAYER!!!!!!!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider, before I leave for the store I just have to say how I love that blanket. Same question as Gwen. Did you use stash?


----------



## Gweniepooh

Beautiful blanket and beautiful couple. I know the blanket will be treasured. so glad your mom is doing better and settling into her new condo. I'm sure that is a relief to you also. {{{HUGS}}}...you've been missed.


Angora1 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am returned from my mothers with lots of housework awaiting me. DH was too busy to keep up with school starting, driving me to Erie, Pa., and then coming to Ohio to visit and bring me back. I knit in the car all the way to Ohio trying to finish the blanket as I had to give it to them a week earlier than expected. As most of you know, this is my 2nd blanket knitting marathon in a row so I am giving my hands a break for a while. Glad to say that my mother is much improved from my last visit and all moved into her new condo, which is beautiful, no steps at all and has an attached garage. Perfect for her and she has an extra bedroom that she calls my room. I finally finished the blanket and gave it to my niece and her husband. They were thrilled with the blanket and consider it an heirloom. It is machine washable and dryable, perfect for a young and busy mother with two busy boys to watch. I mentioned before that this will be my sister's first granddaughter after 10 grandsons. A happy time for sure. I love this pattern and thanks to Designer's workshops I was able to do it. The way they are holding it stretches it at the top but it is the same size top and bottom :lol:


----------



## Patches39

nrc1940 said:


> My husband and I returned from a vacation in Yellowstone Park. Besides us, his younger brother and his wife, and his sister and her husband all traveled in our travel trailers. We stayed long enough to see all of the park except quake lake and things on that arm of the park. I had sent Shirley a photo of a couple of Elk we say there and she asked me to post the picture here.
> 
> Enjoy!


Awesome, so strong, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna

Lurker 2 said:


> I know the lying on the wrong shoulder problem- and mine is only detaching spurs not a whole tendon! But my preferred side to sleep is my left- and of course that is the one with the arthritis...
> 
> I think Lupe will be having to curb her temper with all the rest of the family there! I am not surprised she has not bothered to call. But she was the one who took most of the flack from the big brother who just passed. That is why I continue to have time for her.


One wonders, then, if perhaps this will mellow her a bit? It's certainly not a pleasant event but may change the dynamics to more favorable.

We have been getting gentle rain all morning, and oh it is lovely! We need this so desperately and at the steady pace, perhaps we are in less danger of flooding to boot (where we are is no danger at all but I mean for other areas around here).


----------



## BJohn4223

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


I am so happy for you. Lots of good news today! My BFFs husband got a good report from his pulmonologist which was not what they expected.

CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am returned from my mothers with lots of housework awaiting me. DH was too busy to keep up with school starting, driving me to Erie, Pa., and then coming to Ohio to visit and bring me back. I knit in the car all the way to Ohio trying to finish the blanket as I had to give it to them a week earlier than expected. As most of you know, this is my 2nd blanket knitting marathon in a row so I am giving my hands a break for a while. Glad to say that my mother is much improved from my last visit and all moved into her new condo, which is beautiful, no steps at all and has an attached garage. Perfect for her and she has an extra bedroom that she calls my room. I finally finished the blanket and gave it to my niece and her husband. They were thrilled with the blanket and consider it an heirloom. It is machine washable and dryable, perfect for a young and busy mother with two busy boys to watch. I mentioned before that this will be my sister's first granddaughter after 10 grandsons. A happy time for sure. I love this pattern and thanks to Designer's workshops I was able to do it. The way they are holding it stretches it at the top but it is the same size top and bottom :lol:


Beautiful family, look so happy, and the blanket is awesome.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Great news, Gwen.

Angora-welcome back. You have been missed. Your blanket is beautifull. I'm sure it will be treasured and saved for future children/grandchildren.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Off to knit a bit more on my db but in the meantime here's welcome home picture for Sam..... :thumbup: :thumbup:


Oh my, that is a special place, beautiful :-D


----------



## Sorlenna

I'm very glad to hear of the good news for those who have reported it! :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Angora, your blanket is amazing. The couple looked so happy with it and will be so nice for them to welcome the little one with.
Mine is the simple ripple crochet pattern I have had for years. All single crochet.two rows of each color and did use some of my stash and also bought some yarn and of course now have some left to start another one. 
I did start one half that size with some of the colors for a baby or small child for my donate box. I had made one full size afghan like this one earlier this spring for my friend to give her boss who had been diagnosed with stage four cancer and did just pass away last week. I was so glad I had a blanket half done and could quick work on it so she could give it to him. This one may be a gift for Christmas, not sure yet. As I said it is a mindless project and with the stress and at work I could just sit and do this one. Had to weave in all the ends when I was done, but I kinda enjoy that. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## gagesmom

I am back and I have to say that the orthotics feel good. Tomorrow will be my first day back to work after having the week off. It will also be the first day of wearing them. 

So thrilled to hear of all the good news every one has shared. Wonderful :thumbup: 

Gage will be home soon so I will be going out shortly to get him from the bus.


----------



## Patches39

gagesmom said:


> I am back and I have to say that the orthotics feel good. Tomorrow will be my first day back to work after having the week off. It will also be the first day of wearing them.
> 
> So thrilled to hear of all the good news every one has shared. Wonderful :thumbup:
> 
> Gage will be home soon so I will be going out shortly to get him from the bus.


So happy for you, :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Julie, Wednesday morning hugs to you xxxxx


Thanks Purplefi- you have just reminded me that it is evening in Britain and my cousin may be calling from Glasgow!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


Brilliant!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> That is wonderful!! The best news. Now onto the surgery and then you will be as good as new.
> Sending the picture of the many colored afghan just finished. They are so mindless but find them comforting to work on.


But what fun you can have with the colours!


----------



## Lurker 2

nrc1940 said:


> My husband and I returned from a vacation in Yellowstone Park. Besides us, his younger brother and his wife, and his sister and her husband all traveled in our travel trailers. We stayed long enough to see all of the park except quake lake and things on that arm of the park. I had sent Shirley a photo of a couple of Elk we say there and she asked me to post the picture here.
> 
> Enjoy!


have not googled it- are they a sort of deer?


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> have not googled it- are they a sort of deer?


Yes, they are a part of the ''venison'' or deer group, Julie, and they live in the upper Midwest and western parts of the US and Canada, if I remember correctly.

When I first glanced at the picture, I thought that the adult animal was a mare until I realized that the ears were not right and the legs were much too slender.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Thank God for the great news, Gwen.

Not long now until the pain will become a thing of the past for you. Best wishes for a very successful surgery and remember that we love you very much.

Joy


----------



## nrc1940

They are similar to deer--somewhat larger animal. Deer (venison) can taste kind of "gamey" when cooked. Elk tastes very similar to beef.



Lurker 2 said:


> have not googled it- are they a sort of deer?


----------



## jheiens

Sam, here's hoping that you are home safely and recuperating from the flight and the great time you had with dear friends.

I bet the new decor is beautiful and hope that you are pleased with Heidi's and Gary's efforts. You know that they must love you very much to go to such efforts on your behalf. I won't bother telling you how fortunate you all are to have each other.

Look forward to hearing from you soon on the TP.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> One wonders, then, if perhaps this will mellow her a bit? It's certainly not a pleasant event but may change the dynamics to more favorable.
> 
> We have been getting gentle rain all morning, and oh it is lovely! We need this so desperately and at the steady pace, perhaps we are in less danger of flooding to boot (where we are is no danger at all but I mean for other areas around here).


I am certainly hoping it will change the dynamic! 
I just had a wonderful supply drop from a kind friend- really bolsters one's faith in humankind!
And my new modem has arrived- better open that too!
I am so glad for you that there is rain at last, and also that you are well clear of possible flooding!


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> Sam, here's hoping that you are home safely and recuperating from the flight and the great time you had with dear friends.
> 
> I bet the new decor is beautiful and hope that you are pleased with Heidi's and Gary's efforts. You know that they must love you very much to go to such efforts on your behalf. I won't bother telling you how fortunate you all are to have each other.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you soon on the TP.
> 
> Ohio Joy


He is expected home in an hour!


----------



## Lurker 2

nrc1940 said:


> They are similar to deer--somewhat larger animal. Deer (venison) can taste kind of "gamey" when cooked. Elk tastes very similar to beef.


And obviously have to be numerous enough to be eaten?


----------



## Lurker 2

Patches39 said:


> Beautiful family, look so happy, and the blanket is awesome.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Indeed the blanket is superb! and will last for such a long time- no wonder it took so much time for you to knit it- it is LARGE!


----------



## KateB

BJohn4223 said:


> These are my grands - Gunnar, Asia and Noah live here in AZ. Asia and Noah live with me. Delaney lives with my son and DIL in Elmira, NY.
> 
> I am so blessed to have them all in my life. They are all very sweet, thoughtful, loving children.


Lovely kids.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


Brilliant news!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> So Idyllic. Wish I could visit!


So do I!


----------



## KateB

Spider said:


> That is wonderful!! The best news. Now onto the surgery and then you will be as good as new.
> Sending the picture of the many colored afghan just finished. They are so mindless but find them comforting to work on.


That's beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good to hear info on Marianne. I'm sure she's being kept very busy with her Mom. I hope that she's getting in some pain free days for herself.



Lurker 2 said:


> Also spoke with Marianne for half an hour, she sends greetings, love and hugs all round.


----------



## KateB

Angora1 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am returned from my mothers with lots of housework awaiting me. DH was too busy to keep up with school starting, driving me to Erie, Pa., and then coming to Ohio to visit and bring me back. I knit in the car all the way to Ohio trying to finish the blanket as I had to give it to them a week earlier than expected. As most of you know, this is my 2nd blanket knitting marathon in a row so I am giving my hands a break for a while. Glad to say that my mother is much improved from my last visit and all moved into her new condo, which is beautiful, no steps at all and has an attached garage. Perfect for her and she has an extra bedroom that she calls my room. I finally finished the blanket and gave it to my niece and her husband. They were thrilled with the blanket and consider it an heirloom. It is machine washable and dryable, perfect for a young and busy mother with two busy boys to watch. I mentioned before that this will be my sister's first granddaughter after 10 grandsons. A happy time for sure. I love this pattern and thanks to Designer's workshops I was able to do it. The way they are holding it stretches it at the top but it is the same size top and bottom :lol:


No wonder it took you some time to do, it's huge!.....and it's beautiful too. What a lot of work.

:thumbup: :shock:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Pictures, Please!! Good to see you posting but sorry to hear about the wrist---was that something that happened after the trip to Ohio? So sad that you can't take time off to get your knee and or hip treated.....hope that the time comes soon that you'll be able to take care of yourself.



Ceili said:


> For the watermelon cake, how about something with feta cheese for the frosting - I love how it sets off the sweetness of melon! Is it somehow whippable?
> 
> Shirley - I understand your pain. I have knee issues (13 procedures on the dratted things), and I'm having a problem with the left one now. What with degenerative arthritis in the left hip and the (still painful) broken left wrist, I'm walking like a zombie. Need a knee replacement, but can't afford the time off work. Oh, well, such is life! I don't want to be one of the "poor me" posters, which is one of the reasons I don't post too often.
> 
> On a brighter note, I'm knitting socks for my whole family with the sock yarn I bought at the Defiance LYS during the KAP. I've finished a pair for son-in-law and youngest grandson. Now I just have to do DDs 1 and 2, eldest GS and granddaughter. Oh, and maybe a pair for (gasp!) myself! Also, Afghan for DD#2, Sweater for DD#1, and cardigan for GD.


----------



## RookieRetiree

yippee!! Doing the happy dance!



Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

She'll turn 2 in the later part of February. Her new baby sister is due in January!!



Gweniepooh said:


> What an adorable little girl! How old? 2, perhaps 3?


----------



## kehinkle

SirCarl9 said:


> Hi. I hope I'm in the right area. My wife Ruthie(truthandlight) and I were in a motorcycle accident. I'm doing pretty good but Ruthie needs a lot of prayer. Please pray for her. Thank you. CarL


Oh, so sorry that happened top you two. Prayers for both if you. Left your DW know she is in my prayers and thoughts. Healing energy foot you both. Please keep us informed if able.


----------



## RookieRetiree

That's good to hear....still saying prayers.



5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTP family. Sandi (AZ Sticks) has just sent me a note. Here is what she says to share with you all.
> "Please thank everyone for their support on the KTP and the prayer thread for me. And you can let everyone know that Alan's doing better and we're hanging in there ok?"
> 
> Sandi hopes to come on the KTP later and give you all her love and thanks. Zoe


----------



## RookieRetiree

Beautiful blanket and parents to be....I'm sure they'll be great parents.



Angora1 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am returned from my mothers with lots of housework awaiting me. DH was too busy to keep up with school starting, driving me to Erie, Pa., and then coming to Ohio to visit and bring me back. I knit in the car all the way to Ohio trying to finish the blanket as I had to give it to them a week earlier than expected. As most of you know, this is my 2nd blanket knitting marathon in a row so I am giving my hands a break for a while. Glad to say that my mother is much improved from my last visit and all moved into her new condo, which is beautiful, no steps at all and has an attached garage. Perfect for her and she has an extra bedroom that she calls my room. I finally finished the blanket and gave it to my niece and her husband. They were thrilled with the blanket and consider it an heirloom. It is machine washable and dryable, perfect for a young and busy mother with two busy boys to watch. I mentioned before that this will be my sister's first granddaughter after 10 grandsons. A happy time for sure. I love this pattern and thanks to Designer's workshops I was able to do it. The way they are holding it stretches it at the top but it is the same size top and bottom :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Spider - love the blanket. I had several like that plus some granny square ones that I made 40 years ago when I first taught myself to crochet. Sure brings back memories. I gave most of the blankets away, but now want to pick up and do one!!

Angora -- that's great news on your Mom...hope that she's very happy and healthy in her new home. I'll be your DH was worn out, but now you're home and you can both get back to a more normal routine. I'm sure you're glad you don't have another project with a short time frame due in the near future...but then Christmas is looming!! 

I just got up off the floor scrubbing it on my hands and knees...I generally use the steam Shark on the tile, but after all the cooking (and spilling)and canning the last couple of days, the floor was a real mess. DH was in there helping and he can't do anything on his feet without his shoes and support soles...and those size 16 shoes really do mess up a floor as he tracked through stuff.

It's very hot outside - thermometer says 98 degrees and very humid. It's not exactly a chilli day, but I wanted to try out the new spicy tomato juice and salsa and just had to make it. It's smelling awesome. I really wish that I had thought to make homemade bread yesterday..I want to make the rustic bread in the dutch oven in a very hot oven...but it takes 18 hours or more to proof, rise and bake so guess it'll have to wait until later in the week. I'm still trying to stay off of carbs and starch, but I'm allowed to cheat once or twice a week.

Angora---I'm really liking the DASH diet as far as results. No more heartburn and blood pressure is almost down to normal...I'm hoping to get off those meds the next time I see the doctor. I've lost about 7 lbs so far and still losing. I will check out the diet you mentioned..there is a lot of heart disease in my family. My father died of a heart attack at age 50 and my oldest brother died of a heart attack when he was 63...5 of the 7 remaining brothers have had attacks or some heart procedures to prevent attacks. We three girls seem to have been spared...but it's good to be cautious.


----------



## nrc1940

The re-introduction of the wolf has seriously cut down their numbers in the park. The Elk herd has become so depleted that the wolf now preys on domestic cattle and sheep.



Lurker 2 said:


> And obviously have to be numerous enough to be eaten?


----------



## Lurker 2

nrc1940 said:


> The re-introduction of the wolf has seriously cut down their numbers in the park. The Elk herd has become so depleted that the wolf now preys on domestic cattle and sheep.


ooooo dear (pardon the pun) So the wolves are a serious problem to the farmers.


----------



## Patches39

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to hear info on Marianne. I'm sure she's being kept very busy with her Mom. I hope that she's getting in some pain free days for herself.


Ditto :-D


----------



## PurpleFi

RookieRetiree said:


> She'll turn 2 in the later part of February. Her new baby sister is due in January!!


All the best people have their birthdays in the later part of February :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Just got back from walking at the mall. It's 96 here as opposed to 78 and rain in Phoenix!

It's a salad day for sure --still deciding what kind. We will be in the 60's by Thursday-much more to my liking.


----------



## Railyn

PurpleFi said:


> All the best people have their birthdays in the later part of February :thumbup:


What about those of us who have birthdays in the middle of February. My mother's BD was Feb. 17 and she always told me that only special people were born in February. As you guessed, my BD is in February too.


----------



## PurpleFi

Railyn said:


> What about those of us who have birthdays in the middle of February. My mother's BD was Feb. 17 and she always told me that only special people were born in February. As you guessed, my BD is in February too.


Ok all of February then as my dad's was the 13 and so was his sister. They were Aries whereas I am a Piscean. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

purl2diva said:


> Just got back from walking at the mall. It's 96 here as opposed to 78 and rain in Phoenix!
> 
> It's a salad day for sure --still deciding what kind. We will be in the 60's by Thursday-much more to my liking.


That sounds warm, the temperature has dropped quite a bit here and the nights are decidedly chilly.


----------



## PurpleFi

I'm off to bed. House sitting for my DD tomorrow while she has few flooring put down in the bathrooms. Guess I will just have to sit and knit.

Hugs to everyone. Night night.


----------



## Spider

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed. House sitting for my DD tomorrow while she has few flooring put down in the bathrooms. Guess I will just have to sit and knit.
> 
> Hugs to everyone. Night night.


Have a good sleep. House sitting can be strenuous. All that peace and quiet.


----------



## PurpleFi

Spider said:


> Have a good sleep. House sitting can be strenuous. All that peace and quiet.


Oh I know - the things we do for our children :thumbup: Night x


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> I'm off to bed. House sitting for my DD tomorrow while she has few flooring put down in the bathrooms. Guess I will just have to sit and knit.
> 
> Hugs to everyone. Night night.


Such a hard job, what ever will you do with all that peace and quiet.   To have a day of no noise that would be heaven I could get some baking done without help.

Pleasant dreams.


----------



## jknappva

BJohn4223 said:


> These are my grands - Gunnar, Asia and Noah live here in AZ. Asia and Noah live with me. Delaney lives with my son and DIL in Elmira, NY.
> 
> I am so blessed to have them all in my life. They are all very sweet, thoughtful, loving children.


Lovely and handsome DGC. I can understand your pride and feeling blessed...you are.
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

So glad to hear all the good news and prayers for those with chronic pain and problems. Went to go to the store and stopped at the library first as it is so hot that I didn't want fresh veggies all hot and heated in the car. Very crowded and turned out it was the first day of the used book sale so for $3.50 I got a video on Bach when he was young and trying to declare independence for himself and about 4 vegetarian cookbooks. One is grilling vegetables and another is a chili cookbook. Can't wait. Never did make it to the store as I got too tired and came home and went to bed. It was a good book haul and very little money spent. I found enough in the pantry to make supper. Phew! Maybe I will go this evening.

Thank you for the compliments on the blanket. I made it a size so that it will be good for this little baby girl until well into her teens and if she likes lilac, it will be good into adulthood too. Not really a baby blanket size-wise but will be good for baby to crawl on or play on and on the bed when she graduates to a toddler or twin bed. I wanted something that would be good for years to come.

Rookie, glad the DASH has made so many positive changes. That is amazing. I can't believe all the things that changed for me with diet. I used to have reflux so bad even if I slept sitting up and now I don't have it at all. I was just watching this video about letting food be your medicine. How wonderful that you are having such positive results. Re: heart...My SIL was one of those young people who would have just dropped dead from her heart and she couldn't get a doctor to believe her. They said she was working to hard (school and working.) She went to the Mayo Clinic, (Now there's a young lady who trusted her instincts, which saved her life, thank goodness.) They found the problem and sent her to the Cleveland Clinic in Ohio for her surgery, where she resides and now she lives a normal life. Well, let's just say she runs circles around me and always has. She is a lawyer, minister, singer, conductor, wife and mother. They said she should never have children but she now has a daughter in Ohio State Univ. going into Neuroscience. Miracles can and do happen.

So sorry to hear about the motorcycle accident. My heart goes out to you and your wife and hope you will heal completely.


----------



## Marikayknits

Hi everyone. I have been in touch with my son in Australia. As I had posted before, he is working as head of the lighting crew for an equestrian and acrobat show called Cavalia. They are currently performing in Melbourne after having been in Brisbane and Sydney. Now they have added two more cities to the tour. The will finish up in Melbourne on Sept. 26, and will open in Adelaide on October 8th. Then they will be in Perth starting December 2nd. He has enjoyed his time in Australia, although he says everything is expensive there. We don't get to talk often, due to the time difference and his work schedule. This is his first job out of the states,and we miss getting to see him. However, after they finish in Australia they will get a four week break. This will be in January. I guess Christmas will come late in our house this year!!


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> That is wonderful!! The best news. Now onto the surgery and then you will be as good as new.
> Sending the picture of the many colored afghan just finished. They are so mindless but find them comforting to work on.


Beautiful!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

I know I have missed so much and I won't be able to catch up.  Hugs to all who need them, especially if I don't even know you are hurting physically or emotionally.


----------



## jknappva

nrc1940 said:


> My husband and I returned from a vacation in Yellowstone Park. Besides us, his younger brother and his wife, and his sister and her husband all traveled in our travel trailers. We stayed long enough to see all of the park except quake lake and things on that arm of the park. I had sent Shirley a photo of a couple of Elk we say there and she asked me to post the picture here.
> 
> Enjoy!


Sounds like a wonderful trip!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I know I have missed so much and I won't be able to catch up.  Hugs to all who need them, especially if I don't even know you are hurting physically or emotionally.


Hey good to see your back. Loved the blanket, I have skimmed over the pages quickly today. Seth is a bundle of energy lately, had worn me out.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Such a hard job, what ever will you do with all that peace and quiet.   To have a day of no noise that would be heaven I could get some baking done without help.
> 
> Pleasant dreams.


Nana, is that sweetiepie you in your avatar????


----------



## jknappva

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTP family. Sandi (AZ Sticks) has just sent me a note. Here is what she says to share with you all.
> "Please thank everyone for their support on the KTP and the prayer thread for me. And you can let everyone know that Alan's doing better and we're hanging in there ok?"
> 
> Sandi hopes to come on the KTP later and give you all her love and thanks. Zoe


That's good news! thanks for the update.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


Thank goodness. More prayers answered!
JuneK


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Hey good to see your back. Loved the blanket, I have skimmed over the pages quickly today. Seth is a bundle of energy lately, had worn me out.


I know what you mean. I was so tired today and my son left a message asking me to babysit all 3 grandchildren this weekend. I'm sure I'll feel better by then, but hard to imagine right now. Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Nana, is that sweetiepie you in your avatar????


   Yes it is my favorite pictures of myself. One of the few times I felt truly beautiful.


----------



## jknappva

So glad to hear your DM is doing better and moved into lovely living quarters.
That afghan is definitely an heirloom...you did a fantastic job!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Caren, June, Marikay and Angora.

Caren that picture is adorable. We all think you are beautiful, inside and out.

Angora your tree of life blanket was beautiful. They look so happy and proud.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> I know what you mean. I was so tired today and my son left a message asking me to babysit all 3 grandchildren this weekend. I'm sure I'll feel better by then, but hard to imagine right now. Thank you.


I've had Seth here for the past five days until after 8pm. Love him but need a break. His sitter's baby has been sick so am filling in.


----------



## cmaliza

melyn said:


> Don't think the would get away with a double bed, if they tried that I would contact not only social services but the press as well. Unfortunately this is how it is for people that need help with housing here now, gone are the days when their were council houses for those that couldn't afford to buy their own house. There are whole families living like this across the country with 2 or 3 children, the council does not have enough houses since the right to buy policy. Unfortunately the lower paid pay the price for most things nowaday and I think that's worldwide, but as you said at least they won't be on the streets and there are people worse off I know, its just hard when u feel so helpless. As far as homework, actually getting to school/work doing laundry eating meals other than breakfast they are not interested, they have warned her not to tell her doctor that she is homeless because they will take her off their books, you have to have a permanent address to have a doctor,bank account, etc and Shaun is under a specialist because of a dislocated hip at birth and something wrong with his thyroid, she has to stay on a doctors list to get his 6 monthly appointments. lyn x


~~~OMG...please be sure to dot all the Is and cross all the Ts! You don't want to get off that list! We'll keep the prayers and positive vibes flowing!
Carol il/oh


----------



## LorettaDuBois

I was due in Jan but was 2 weeks late. I am in the second week of feb.


----------



## NanaCaren

gagesmom said:


> Hi Caren, June, Marikay and Angora.
> 
> Caren that picture is adorable. We all think you are beautiful, inside and out.
> 
> Angora your tree of life blanket was beautiful. They look so happy and proud.


HI,

Thank you. The dress is turquoise as are the ear rings and head piece is gold. Mum was always dressing me up and taking photos of me. She was a fantastic photographer and we were her models. Wish I had more of the photos she took.

Have to take Chrissy's boyfriend (Chris) home, can't wait until these two get their licenses.


----------



## Glennys 2

My BD is Feb 22. I had a teacher in grade school that would tease me because my birthday was the same day as George Washingtons. I took no offense as I knew that it was all in fun.


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> Just got caught up, but need to pack a lunch and get off to work so know that I am thinking of each one of you and praying for relief to those who are hurting and a joyous day to each of you despite what troubles the day may bring.
> 
> Had to spend my morning replacing the muffler system. The mechanics were so accommodating to stop what they were doing to get my car done before work so my oldest son and I thought it would be nice to surprise them with a quick lunch so we went and bought a 12 pack of tacos and some dessert for them at our Taco Bell. They were so delighted to have lunch brought to them and I was so delighted that they kept my costs down and got the job done quickly. Then I took my son to breakfast today and bought him some new pants for work. He was certainly in need of those as his were almost 3 years old and starting to wear thin and rip. Can't have him showing too much of himself to the public.


~~~random acts of kindness...love 'em!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> I quite agree :thumbup:


DITTO DITTO :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is my favorite pictures of myself. One of the few times I felt truly beautiful.


And you are, then and now!!!
JuneK


----------



## gagesmom

Hi June and cmaliza


----------



## cmaliza

Ceili said:


> For the watermelon cake, how about something with feta cheese for the frosting - I love how it sets off the sweetness of melon! Is it somehow whippable?
> 
> ~~~Great to hear from you Ceili! Maybe mix the feta with something else? Cream cheese? A good idea. I'm waiting to hear if the icings have stuck to the water melon.
> Carol il/oh


----------



## gagesmom

Yummy supper just arrived. Be back later :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Spider said:


> That is wonderful!! The best news. Now onto the surgery and then you will be as good as new.
> Sending the picture of the many colored afghan just finished. They are so mindless but find them comforting to work on.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love your new avatar!!!!



NanaCaren said:


> Hey good to see your back. Loved the blanket, I have skimmed over the pages quickly today. Seth is a bundle of energy lately, had worn me out.


----------



## cmaliza

Angora1 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am returned from my mothers with lots of housework awaiting me. DH was too busy to keep up with school starting, driving me to Erie, Pa., and then coming to Ohio to visit and bring me back. I knit in the car all the way to Ohio trying to finish the blanket as I had to give it to them a week earlier than expected. As most of you know, this is my 2nd blanket knitting marathon in a row so I am giving my hands a break for a while. Glad to say that my mother is much improved from my last visit and all moved into her new condo, which is beautiful, no steps at all and has an attached garage. Perfect for her and she has an extra bedroom that she calls my room. I finally finished the blanket and gave it to my niece and her husband. They were thrilled with the blanket and consider it an heirloom. It is machine washable and dryable, perfect for a young and busy mother with two busy boys to watch. I mentioned before that this will be my sister's first granddaughter after 10 grandsons. A happy time for sure. I love this pattern and thanks to Designer's workshops I was able to do it. The way they are holding it stretches it at the top but it is the same size top and bottom :lol:


~~~beautiful blanket! SO glad your mom is doing better. Hope it keeps on getting better for her.
Where in Ohio does she live?
Take care of yourself for a while.....you need it.
Carol il/oh


----------



## RookieRetiree

That is a very long day. After having DGS here from 7:00 to 6:00 every day this summer, I was exhausted over the weekend..and DD couldn't understand why I didn't want to go shopping with them, etc. With pre-school in session, it's much easier and I just have him for a couple of hours every day...but it does mean that my schedule revolves around his schedule.

That makes for a very long day for you...hope you get a break soon and can get back to doing your own thing.



NanaCaren said:


> I've had Seth here for the past five days until after 8pm. Love him but need a break. His sitter's baby has been sick so am filling in.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Such a hard job, what ever will you do with all that peace and quiet.   To have a day of no noise that would be heaven I could get some baking done without help.
> 
> Pleasant dreams.


LOL LOL, cute avatar.


----------



## RookieRetiree

And, you still have the same sparkly eyes and sweet smile!! Easy to know it was you...unless your daughters looked just like you when they were that age.



NanaCaren said:


> HI,
> 
> Thank you. The dress is turquoise as are the ear rings and head piece is gold. Mum was always dressing me up and taking photos of me. She was a fantastic photographer and we were her models. Wish I had more of the photos she took.
> 
> Have to take Chrissy's boyfriend (Chris) home, can't wait until these two get their licenses.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is my favorite pictures of myself. One of the few times I felt truly beautiful.


And so you are


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> All the best people have their birthdays in the later part of February :thumbup:


~~~hmmmmm? I was born in the later part of January.....where does that leave me? Being an Aquarius....I always thought I was special. hmph. :?: :?: :shock:


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Spider - l!!
> 
> I just got up off the floor scrubbing it on my hands and knees...I generally use the steam Shark on the tile, but after all the cooking (and spilling)and canning the last couple of days, the floor was a real mess. DH was in there helping and he can't do anything on his feet without his shoes and support soles...and those size 16 shoes really do mess up a floor as he tracked through stuff.
> 
> It's very hot outside - thermometer says 98 degrees and very humid. It's not exactly a chilli day, but I wanted to try out the new spicy tomato juice and salsa and just had to make it. It's smelling awesome. I really wish that I had thought to make homemade bread yesterday..I want to make the rustic bread in the dutch oven in a very hot oven...but it takes 18 hours or more to proof, rise and bake so guess it'll have to wait until later in the week. I'm still trying to stay off of carbs and starch, but I'm allowed to cheat once or twice a week.
> 
> Angora---I'm really liking the DASH diet as far as results. No more heartburn and blood pressure is almost down to normal...I'm hoping to get off those meds the next time I see the doctor. I've lost about 7 lbs so far and still losing. I will check out the diet you mentioned..there is a lot of heart disease in my family. My father died of a heart attack at age 50 and my oldest brother died of a heart attack when he was 63...5 of the 7 remaining brothers have had attacks or some heart procedures to prevent attacks. We three girls seem to have been spared...but it's good to be cautious.


~~~I admire your sticking to your diet....that's great! But...concerning the floor...I seriously think you are working too hard! Aren't you retired?? :?: :?: 
Carol il/oh


----------



## Lurker 2

LorettaDuBois said:


> I was due in Jan but was 2 weeks late. I am in the second week of feb.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Yes, but obviously not very good at it yet....have to start practicing!!



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I admire your sticking to your diet....that's great! But...concerning the floor...I seriously think you are working too hard! Aren't you retired?? :?: :?:
> Carol il/oh


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caren I'm assuming the new avatar is of you at shall we say a slightly younger age? LOL It is an adorable picture. I need to dig out an oldie goldie of myself and change my avatar. 


NanaCaren said:


> Such a hard job, what ever will you do with all that peace and quiet.   To have a day of no noise that would be heaven I could get some baking done without help.
> 
> Pleasant dreams.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> All the best people have their birthdays in the later part of February :thumbup:


Chrissy's birthday is 4th of march, makes her a pisces too.


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> DITTO DITTO :thumbup:


Love your new avatar :-D :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> And you are, then and now!!!
> JuneK


Thanks :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> Ceili said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the watermelon cake, how about something with feta cheese for the frosting - I love how it sets off the sweetness of melon! Is it somehow whippable?
> 
> ~~~Great to hear from you Ceili! Maybe mix the feta with something else? Cream cheese? A good idea. I'm waiting to hear if the icings have stuck to the water melon.
> Carol il/oh
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to get a chance to try it tomorrow as Seth won't be here to help.
Click to expand...


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> That is a very long day. After having DGS here from 7:00 to 6:00 every day this summer, I was exhausted over the weekend..and DD couldn't understand why I didn't want to go shopping with them, etc. With pre-school in session, it's much easier and I just have him for a couple of hours every day...but it does mean that my schedule revolves around his schedule.
> 
> That makes for a very long day for you...hope you get a break soon and can get back to doing your own thing.


I have tomorrow off so will get some rest and work on a few things without help.  Grant just now picked him up, now to pick up a bit before falling asleep.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> LOL LOL, cute avatar.


Thanks, I was about three or four because I wasn't in school yet.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> And, you still have the same sparkly eyes and sweet smile!! Easy to know it was you...unless your daughters looked just like you when they were that age.


  All four of my daughters looked pretty much the same at that age. Some more than others but can tell we are related.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Caren I'm assuming the new avatar is of you at shall we say a slightly younger age? LOL It is an adorable picture. I need to dig out an oldie goldie of myself and change my avatar.


Yes it is just a little bit younger but not much, if you go by the way I act. :-D

I love old photos, it is neat to see what everyone looked like.


----------



## NanaCaren

With that I am signing off for the night and heading to bed, been a long and busy day. 

The sunset from tonight. Wish I had of been able to get the sun as it was the most beautiful red-orange colour and as round as could be. 

Good night ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Pontuf

Lurker 2 said:


> This is one of the children of Fale's oldest sister- she would be about the same age as Onosa'i. My brief conversation with the older nephew this morning was quite encouraging. He said I would be the first to be told when Fale has arrived.


That's good Julie.i like he older nephew



XO


----------



## Lurker 2

Pontuf said:


> That's good Julie.i like he older nephew
> 
> 
> 
> XO


I have just heard Fale may be coming in an hour and a half- not a 100% sure- Jesse is 10 years, whom I was speaking to, but 10 can be quite a responsible age. He is Lupe's younger one.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is just a little bit younger but not much, if you go by the way I act. :-D
> 
> I love old photos, it is neat to see what everyone looked like.


OMG!!! You are beautiful, love your eyes, :-D as do now. So nice :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> With that I am signing off for the night and heading to bed, been a long and busy day.
> 
> The sunset from tonight. Wish I had of been able to get the sun as it was the most beautiful red-orange colour and as round as could be.
> 
> Good night ladies and gentlemen.


Awesome thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Spider

Nanacaren, you were sure a cute little girl. What fun pictures.
Julie, hope things go smoothly for you.


----------



## gagesmom

Julie I am so happy for you. I am so excited I could burst. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gagesmom

Hi Pontuf


----------



## Spider

Hi gagesmom, we must be the only ones up. Hope you had a good day.


----------



## gagesmom

Thanks and you as well.


Spider said:


> Hi gagesmom, we must be the only ones up. Hope you had a good day.


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks
> A little something from my neck if the woods. Hope everyone can download it as the sound helps make the video.


Yep it worked, pretty impressive.... but upside down for me.
Love your new avitar.. is that you? I will read on and will be sure to find out.

Darrowill.... love the frogs.


----------



## Glennys 2

Julie: I am so happy for you. I know that the time can't come soon enough.


----------



## sugarsugar

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the storms...thanks for posting. I just don't like the high winds that can come with some of them. We're sure to get something around here as a cool front comes in and crashes against this heat wave we're currently having. It was 98 degrees yesterday and very humid and the forecast is the same for today...it's already 85 degrees outside and it's not even 9:00 a.m.
> 
> Here's a picture for Seth and Luke...have to have a girl in with the KTP friends. This was taken last evening when the temperature was still in the 80's.
> 
> Aaaww! She is so cute
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, it feels like life is on a bit of an up! and the glass half full, not half empty. starting to find my sense of humour again- and to be honest my spirits are buoyed by the thought of seeing Fale soon.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Hello my Sweet Sisters and Brothers,
For once I have some sort of good news Just got word from Angie. Dr Tracy said she had made improvement and she was pleased with what she saw. The femoral nerve showed improvement on the MRI but she did not go into details about how much. She said the dr that sent her the nerve conduction report did say there was a nerve around where she broke her ankle that was damaged but that she thought that was from the ankle break and did not seem too concerned. The rest of the nerve conduction showed some improvement which she was pleased with. She said the Dr also said he saw some sign of muscle and nerve generation (waking up or growing back) in her knee and thigh area. She recommends three more months of IV steroid therapy. She said even though her pain level is pretty bad right now that hopefully it will continue to decrease with the steroid treatment. She is recommending nerve related PT for her leg in addition to ortho related Pt for her ankle that has already been ordered and started by her orthopedist here. She is recommending some medication changes that will be sent to her local Dr for him to review and follow and follow her progress. Angie said she could not feel most of the pinpricks and had not reflex response to the percussion hammer. She said her motion and strength were better than last time but reminded her once again it could take as much as three years for her to heal. She told her the bad news was that as bad as her pain was now, that it would get much worse as the nerves that are dead now as they wake up or reconnect it would be much more painful (I have experienced this personally following back surgeries). David said that was about the best report they could have hoped for but of coarse Angie is tired of hurting and all that is being done for her. So dear Sisters and Brothers my bedside vigil will begin again when she gets home and I am very concerned about leaving Jim every day again. My other daughter Allyson will check on Daddy vigilantly, but I am uneasy. He went to the grocery store today and called me and told me he was having trouble breathing. I told him to forget the groceries and get home. As he walked through the front door he lost his footing and I thought he was going to pass out. I sat him down and got him a cold drink and made him sit there a while before I would let him up.
I have been cleaning the kitchen all day. I dont know which hurts worsemy back, feet, or shoulders. I have to get front bathroom tomorrow. That will cover all the most important rooms and just leave dusting in the rest of the rooms. Have to wash hair to look my best for lunch with my little grandson and granddaughter on Thursday for grandparents day.
Maybe I will get some sock knitting time in. I just loved gagesmoms thread on show me your socks.
Jeannette/RookieI have not forgotten you. I have not learned how to put a picture on the internet yet so have to depend on Jim. He promised me he would get it done tomorrow. That is one precious little grandaughter
Angorathe blanket is just breathtaking. It will be loved and treasured for sure. Please take care of yourself. I feel you are overdoing. I know you have a lot of major medical conditions.
Susan/CeiliMy heart goes out to you not being able to take off and get the medical care you need. Will be lifting you up for sure. My goodness what a Christmas list of knitting!


----------



## Bulldog

Lynn...Meant to tell you I am lifting your daughter up in prayer for better living conditions. We sometimes take so much for granted here in the USA. Much love and sweet dreams to you all...Betty


----------



## gagesmom

Julie all my love and hugs to you and Fale. Give that guy a hug for all of us.

Bulldog you are the sweetest thing. I look forward to your posts and all your prayers, hugs, encouragement and love you give to everyone. I am sending a hug back to you. {{{HUGS}}}

I was messaged by grandmere101 saying she liked all my Show us posts and didn't want to step on my toes. Asked if I would be interested in starting one on socks. I thought it was a fantastic idea. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

I am hoping that your DH is feeling batter soon and I hope you both get some rest and relaxation time.

Off to bed now as it is after 11pm and I have to work tomorrow. Besides it was 44 degrees outside with the humidex. It has left us all limp as a noodle and needing some sleep.

Take care everyone, love and prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

5mmdpns said:


> Hi KTP family. Sandi (AZ Sticks) has just sent me a note. Here is what she says to share with you all.
> "Please thank everyone for their support on the KTP and the prayer thread for me. And you can let everyone know that Alan's doing better and we're hanging in there ok?"
> 
> Sandi hopes to come on the KTP later and give you all her love and thanks. Zoe


Thanks for the update... sound more promising :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Angora1 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am returned from my mothers with lots of housework awaiting me. DH was too busy to keep up with school starting, driving me to Erie, Pa., and then coming to Ohio to visit and bring me back. I knit in the car all the way to Ohio trying to finish the blanket as I had to give it to them a week earlier than expected. As most of you know, this is my 2nd blanket knitting marathon in a row so I am giving my hands a break for a while. Glad to say that my mother is much improved from my last visit and all moved into her new condo, which is beautiful, no steps at all and has an attached garage. Perfect for her and she has an extra bedroom that she calls my room. I finally finished the blanket and gave it to my niece and her husband. They were thrilled with the blanket and consider it an heirloom. It is machine washable and dryable, perfect for a young and busy mother with two busy boys to watch. I mentioned before that this will be my sister's first granddaughter after 10 grandsons. A happy time for sure. I love this pattern and thanks to Designer's workshops I was able to do it. The way they are holding it stretches it at the top but it is the same size top and bottom :lol:


Wow!!Thats excellent work and i am sure they will treasure it always. Good to hear your mum is doing better too


----------



## Lurker 2

bit busy, folks! Fale may be here tonight- so I am doing some essential tidying- hot water bottles in his bed etc- It is very windy but the Airport appears to be open- I saw one aircraft on the approach. They should have landed by now. He will be busy with the family till late- all very formal.
sorry for lack of individual response- I have read, but must get a move on!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Happy Day to see him back in his home again!!!



Lurker 2 said:


> bit busy, folks! Fale may be here tonight- so I am doing some essential tidying- hot water bottles in his bed etc- It is very windy but the Airport appears to be open- I saw one aircraft on the approach. They should have landed by now. He will be busy with the family till late- all very formal.
> sorry for lack of individual response- I have read, but must get a move on!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> bit busy, folks! Fale may be here tonight- so I am doing some essential tidying- hot water bottles in his bed etc- It is very windy but the Airport appears to be open- I saw one aircraft on the approach. They should have landed by now. He will be busy with the family till late- all very formal.
> sorry for lack of individual response- I have read, but must get a move on!


Oh how wonderful!!!!! Don't worry about individual responses, you have more important matters to attend to at this time. I am very certain that you are more than a little excited! :thumbup:  Love and hugs to you and Fale, and a pat or 3 for Ringo.


----------



## Poledra65

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweet Sisters and Brothers,
> For once I have some sort of good news Just got word from Angie.
> 
> Wonderful news for Angie, but I am sure she is tired of the pain, and then to be told it will get worse as she heals must have been rather disheartening. I hope they can manage the pain enough that she doesn't get too terribly depressed or anything from it.
> I do hope that Jim is alright and that it is nothing to be concerned about, but of course I know you will be concerned until you know for sure. Prayers that all will be fine on that front.
> Have a wonderful time with the grands for Grandparents day. Hugs to you and the family.


----------



## Poledra65

Hello everyone, I haven't had much time for the TP this week as I've been running for DSM an awful lot this week but she's starting to be able to do a little more so I won't have to run over quite so much to take care of the animals for her, and she can get her own food also now that she can get the baby gate open and then put back up, so all on a positive upswing. We did a bit of shopping today so that she got some good walk time in, then she was ready for a nap while I went to knit group, worked out great. Now I'm off to bed, so I hope to get caught up a bit tomorrow, but I really need to get some cleaning done here at my house. 
Prayers, hopes, positive energy going out to all. Hugs and love, and pats for all the pets.


----------



## darowil

Will be trying to pop in and out again today. But have a very mild migraine (discomfort and duration a lot less though frequency not yet down. But much more bearable) and trying to finsih packing for leaving home 5.30 tomorrow morning.

Sam you should be back by now I'm sure, hope things are going well back home.


----------



## Railyn

Julie, I am so happy for you and Fale. Do have a good visit. If you don't get on TP for a few days, I know I will understand and trust that everyone else will too. I am so happy for you. Greetings to Fale too.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~let's see...my problem is I did not put titles on the pictures....so who knows what you will get? :lol: :lol: :?:
> Carol il/oh


We got nice pinkish coloured teddy bears.

BTW to post a photo make a post like you did, but then you will have a box underneath that says add attachment- you can then click on that and follow instructions


----------



## AZ Sticks

Well it feels like forever since I have been here, and I am headed to bed as I am beat today... but I just wanted to thank everyone for their messages, posts and positive thoughts and prayers. The status here is that the Dr. is very concerned about Alan - her evaluation of the colonoscopy is severe Ulcerative Colitis of the entire colon. She explained to us that at this stage most people would be having surgery to remove the colon completely, and she wanted to admit him Friday to start IV steriods to get him stabelized for surgery. I knew that he wasn't quite "with it" yet and convinced her that it would be better to go home and do oral steriods and catch our breath. By Monday he had decided to let her admit him, but when he talked to her she felt that the oral steriods are begining to work (his symptoms have improved over the weekend) and we are in a wait and see how it goes mode. He can go into the hospital at any time if necessary, but we have an appointment with her next Wed (the 18th) and we will explore our options then. I'm all for delaying surgery as long as the symptoms can be managed by other means.... but this is really wearing him down - so we are just taking it day by day at the moment. I will try to drop in when I get a chance. I know that I have missed so much of what is going on with all of you and I'm so sorry if I have missed anything major - you all are in my thoughts - Thanks again for being here - luv-AZ


----------



## TNS

More good wishes AZ! Thanks for the update. Alan's doctor sounds like she is quite understanding and helpful, essential in the circumstances. Do be kind to yourself during this very stressful time, and be assured that we are all supporting you both. Hugs.
I'm lying in bed waiting for the room to heat up a little before getting up. It's turned quite cold, which I don't mind so long as its bright but today has started murky.....may just do more indoor jobs today. Or finish the top i am knitting....I return home on Saturday so must get a lift to the airport organised before then. (I'm staying in the old family home which my brother currently lives in but hasn't really had time to look after properly so its rather a mess. He's away on holiday this week, so I'm looking after his animals and doing a lot of sorting and some cleaning, plus clearing the garden etc.)
Think its time to get up now - 7.20 am here - and my hands are no longer frozen cold! Good Morning to everyone west of here when it comes, and Good Day to you early birds to the East.....


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> I've heard so much about these confections and am determined I'm going to find a place to get them here in the States. I'll try World Market first...otherwise will just need to have you describe how they taste---are they like a Hershey bar?


These ones are solid chocolate. So like milk chocolate (or in these cases many are flavoured with something). The freckled ones are milk chocolate with freckles (very small balls of confectionary). The original makers also have some filled ones- But I've got no idea what you might have similar- I know they had very little similar to what many of filled chocolates have in the UK. One of our popular fillings is Caramello- a thick liquid carmel. These can be in small individual chocolates, blocks with each square filled or shapes like the frogs. 
A photo of some Caramello- these types of fillings are very popular over here with many flavours availble (but my frogs have the chocolate flavoured not filling). Don't know why it turned out as a downlaod- must have saved it the wrong way I guess.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> We can get quite spectacular Thunder and Lightening here- which is why we are also prone to (relatively small) Tornadoes. When I was in Fiji as a 15 year old, my hostess was most surprised that I did not react to the heaviness of their tropical rain storms (which by the way in late January happened at 5 p.m., exactly- you could set your watch by it!) That was some thunder there too!


Fiji was the first place I ever experienced a distitnct line between where it was raining and where it wasn't- easy to tell in those really heavy downpours unlike the drizzle we often get here. I love the huge downpours. One of the few advantages of the tropics IMHO.


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Let us know if cream cheese works. I'm wondering if it will stick to the wet watermelon???? :?: :?: :?:
> What is your other idea for icing?
> Carol il/oh


Maybe need something that can be rolled out and placed over ut- even if something like marzipan with icing/frosting of some sort over it.


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a picture for Seth and Luke...have to have a girl in with the KTP friends. This was taken last evening when the temperature was still in the 80's.
> .


It is nice to see a sweet little girl amongst all the boys.


----------



## darowil

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all. I've not even been lurking. I haven't kept up with most of the last 2 tea parties but I'll do my best to grasp the goings-on NOW!!!


Welcome back- see how you go but with 2 you will sure struggle to keep up! I will have the same problem when I return. Get back late on the 21st here so I won't be on till the 22nd if then.


----------



## darowil

BJohn4223 said:


> These are my grands - Gunnar, Asia and Noah live here in AZ. Asia and Noah live with me. Delaney lives with my son and DIL in Elmira, NY.
> 
> I am so blessed to have them all in my life. They are all very sweet, thoughtful, loving children.


Lovely grandchildren and the littlies are so cute,


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> WOOHOO!!! All good at the oncologist today!!! Don't have to go back for 6 months! YIPEE!!! Thank you Lord and thank you KTP prayers!!!


Brillant- getting them out the way! and all good outcomes which is even beter.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Gwen, such good news, what a relief. I've had my fingers crossed for you all day - which makes knitting very difficult! YIPPEE xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Cross your toes instead- leaves your hands free.


----------



## darowil

Angora1 said:


> Hello Everyone, I am returned from my mothers with lots of housework awaiting me. DH was too busy to keep up with school starting, driving me to Erie, Pa., and then coming to Ohio to visit and bring me back. I knit in the car all the way to Ohio trying to finish the blanket as I had to give it to them a week earlier than expected. As most of you know, this is my 2nd blanket knitting marathon in a row so I am giving my hands a break for a while. Glad to say that my mother is much improved from my last visit and all moved into her new condo, which is beautiful, no steps at all and has an attached garage. Perfect for her and she has an extra bedroom that she calls my room. I finally finished the blanket and gave it to my niece and her husband. They were thrilled with the blanket and consider it an heirloom. It is machine washable and dryable, perfect for a young and busy mother with two busy boys to watch. I mentioned before that this will be my sister's first granddaughter after 10 grandsons. A happy time for sure. I love this pattern and thanks to Designer's workshops I was able to do it. The way they are holding it stretches it at the top but it is the same size top and bottom :lol:


Looks great- I really must finish mine sometime- but din't get very far with it! Looks a good size so it will outlast babyhood.


----------



## sugarsugar

Poledra65 said:


> Bulldog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello my Sweet Sisters and Brothers,
> For once I have some sort of good news Just got word from Angie.
> 
> Wonderful news for Angie, but I am sure she is tired of the pain, and then to be told it will get worse as she heals must have been rather disheartening. I hope they can manage the pain enough that she doesn't get too terribly depressed or anything from it.
> I do hope that Jim is alright and that it is nothing to be concerned about, but of course I know you will be concerned until you know for sure. Prayers that all will be fine on that front.
> Have a wonderful time with the grands for Grandparents day. Hugs to you and the family.
> 
> 
> 
> All the above wishes from me too please
Click to expand...


----------



## Spider

Betty, I pray this is a beginning of real healing for your daughter. You have all been through so much. And I hope your husband is ok. You must take care of yourself. You know that all here are hoping and praying for all of you.you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Spider

Arizona , we have all been so concerned about you and your husband. It sounds like you have a good Dr. In charge of his care. We are there for you!


----------



## Spider

Kaye, good to hear from you, you are busy as usual.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is my favorite pictures of myself. One of the few times I felt truly beautiful.


It's a lovely picture of you Caren, but so is your up to date one. x


----------



## sugarsugar

Spider said:


> Arizona , we have all been so concerned about you and your husband. It sounds like you have a good Dr. In charge of his care. We are there for you!


Ditto.. take care


----------



## sugarsugar

Darrowill... have a fabulous time in Perth :thumbup:


----------



## PurpleFi

cmaliza said:


> ~~~hmmmmm? I was born in the later part of January.....where does that leave me? Being an Aquarius....I always thought I was special. hmph. :?: :?: :shock:


Ok we'll include January as my DD was born then and March and April and May and June and July and August and September and December. That should keep everyone happy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KateB

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is my favorite pictures of myself. One of the few times I felt truly beautiful.


Rightly!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Definitely chilly start to the days now.
Sending healing vibes to all who need them and to all who are travelling in the next few days have sfe and comfortable journeys, especially Miss Pam who is coming here to the UK - see you Saturday.
Julie, hope you are not with Fale and enjoying your time together.
Wednesday photos.....


----------



## KateB

Bulldog said:


> Lynn...Meant to tell you I am lifting your daughter up in prayer for better living conditions. We sometimes take so much for granted here in the USA. Much love and sweet dreams to you all...Betty


Betty, you are telling Angora that SHE is overdoing things..... :shock: :roll: :lol: Please take care, you have so much on your plate just now - the housework can wait. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> All the best people have their birthdays in the later part of February :thumbup:


like my DH


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Betty, you are telling Angora that SHE is overdoing things..... :shock: :roll: :lol: Please take care, you have so much on your plate just now - the housework can wait. {{{hugs}}}


Morning Kate, how are you today?


----------



## KateB

Poledra65 said:


> Oh how wonderful!!!!! Don't worry about individual responses, you have more important matters to attend to at this time. I am very certain that you are more than a little excited! :thumbup:  Love and hugs to you and Fale, and a pat or 3 for Ringo.


Ditto!


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> like my DH


Good evening Darowil. Hope your migraine is better and enjoy your trip. x


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Ok all of February then as my dad's was the 13 and so was his sister. They were Aries whereas I am a Piscean. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I thought I was Aries and I am April- but then I wouldn't actually know as I never look at them. Don't even know them all.


----------



## Spider

Good morning Kate and Fi, it's 3:30 am here .woke up and couldn't sleep.
Hope you have a nice day. Am going to try and get back to sleep.


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> Will be trying to pop in and out again today. But have a very mild migraine (discomfort and duration a lot less though frequency not yet down. But much more bearable) and trying to finsih packing for leaving home 5.30 tomorrow morning.
> 
> Sam you should be back by now I'm sure, hope things are going well back home.


Take care and enjoy your trip.


----------



## PurpleFi

sugarsugar said:


> Darrowill... have a fabulous time in Perth :thumbup:


Hi Sugarsugar sending you some hugs x


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> I thought I was Aries and I am April- but then I wouldn't actually know as I never look at them. Don't even know them all.


You are right, my dad and his sister were Aquarian - I knew it began with a A, my son is Aries!!!! Sorry for the confusion - having a senior moment. :shock:


----------



## PurpleFi

Spider said:


> Good morning Kate and Fi, it's 3:30 am here .woke up and couldn't sleep.
> Hope you have a nice day. Am going to try and get back to sleep.


Hi Spider a very early good morning to you, hope you sleep some more x


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening Darowil. Hope your migraine is better and enjoy your trip. x


And Good Morning to you Purple. I feel almost OK which is good. Trying to work out where my bamboo circulars for socks are- like to use them on planes as if someone not sure they look less threatening than metal. I have quite a few of them- but are they hanging up like good little things? Of course not- which means they could be anywhere. Also missing is the pattern for Soorlennas baby jacket (though I did decide not to take it with me). Have it printed somewhere but it's hiding too. Maybe the needles and pattern have run off together.


----------



## KateB

AZ- it sounds although you have a good doctor there. Take care of yourself. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## PurpleFi

darowil said:


> And Good Morning to you Purple. I feel almost OK which is good. Trying to work out where my bamboo circulars for socks are- like to use them on planes as if someone not sure they look less threatening than metal. I have quite a few of them- but are they hanging up like good little things? Of course not- which means they could be anywhere. Also missing is the pattern for Soorlennas baby jacket (though I did decide not to take it with me). Have it printed somewhere but it's hiding too. Maybe the needles and pattern have run off together.


Look in the fridge - that's where I hide everything - according to Mr P!


----------



## PurpleFi

PurpleFi said:


> Look in the fridge - that's where I hide everything - according to Mr P!


And if you can't find them I've got some you could borrow!


----------



## darowil

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I have been in touch with my son in Australia. As I had posted before, he is working as head of the lighting crew for an equestrian and acrobat show called Cavalia. They are currently performing in Melbourne after having been in Brisbane and Sydney. Now they have added two more cities to the tour. The will finish up in Melbourne on Sept. 26, and will open in Adelaide on October 8th. Then they will be in Perth starting December 2nd. He has enjoyed his time in Australia, although he says everything is expensive there. We don't get to talk often, due to the time difference and his work schedule. This is his first job out of the states,and we miss getting to see him. However, after they finish in Australia they will get a four week break. This will be in January. I guess Christmas will come late in our house this year!!


How long are they here is Adelaide for? Most of the time until Perth?


----------



## KateB

darowil said:


> like my DH


And mine! (28th)


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> And mine! (28th)


What a lot of birthdays around the same time.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Morning Kate, how are you today?


I'm fine thanks. Off to get sugared shortly - beginning to look like the bearded lady! :shock: then out for lunch with a friend. Enjoy your house sitting!


----------



## KateB

Spider said:


> Good morning Kate and Fi, it's 3:30 am here .woke up and couldn't sleep.
> Hope you have a nice day. Am going to try and get back to sleep.


Hope you get some more rest.


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> I'm fine thanks. Off to get sugared shortly - beginning to look like the bearded lady! :shock: then out for lunch with a friend. Enjoy your house sitting!


Enjoy your lunch. Just got to sort out my knitting and then I'm off too. Have a good day.. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> Maybe need something that can be rolled out and placed over ut- even if something like marzipan with icing/frosting of some sort over it.


Oh good idea never thought of marzipan, thanks for the idea.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it is just a little bit younger but not much, if you go by the way I act. :-D
> 
> I love old photos, it is neat to see what everyone looked like.


It was becuase they are such fun to look at that I had hoped to post some of me- but I think the youngest I can find of me is 19. No longer cute! Which as it is me at my graduation from a probationary student nurse to a fully fledged student nurse it is just as well I didn't look cute!


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> It's a lovely picture of you Caren, but so is your up to date one. x


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweet Sisters and Brothers,
> For once I have some sort of good news Just got word from Angie. Dr Tracy said she had made improvement and she was pleased with what she saw. The femoral nerve showed improvement on the MRI but she did not go into details about how much. She said the dr that sent her the nerve conduction report did say there was a nerve around where she broke her ankle that was damaged but that she thought that was from the ankle break and did not seem too concerned. The rest of the nerve conduction showed some improvement which she was pleased with. She said the Dr also said he saw some sign of muscle and nerve generation (waking up or growing back) in her knee and thigh area. She recommends three more months of IV steroid therapy. She said even though her pain level is pretty bad right now that hopefully it will continue to decrease with the steroid treatment. She is recommending nerve related PT for her leg in addition to ortho related Pt for her ankle that has already been ordered and started by her orthopedist here. She is recommending some medication changes that will be sent to her local Dr for him to review and follow and follow her progress. Angie said she could not feel most of the pinpricks and had not reflex response to the percussion hammer. She said her motion and strength were better than last time but reminded her once again it could take as much as three years for her to heal. She told her the bad news was that as bad as her pain was now, that it would get much worse as the nerves that are dead now as they wake up or reconnect it would be much more painful (I have experienced this personally following back surgeries). David said that was about the best report they could have hoped for but of coarse Angie is tired of hurting and all that is being done for her. So dear Sisters and Brothers my bedside vigil will begin again when she gets home and I am very concerned about leaving Jim every day again. My other daughter Allyson will check on Daddy vigilantly, but I am uneasy. He went to the grocery store today and called me and told me he was having trouble breathing. I told him to forget the groceries and get home. As he walked through the front door he lost his footing and I thought he was going to pass out. I sat him down and got him a cold drink and made him sit there a while before I would let him up.
> I have been cleaning the kitchen all day. I dont know which hurts worsemy back, feet, or shoulders. I have to get front bathroom tomorrow. That will cover all the most important rooms and just leave dusting in the rest of the rooms. Have to wash hair to look my best for lunch with my little grandson and granddaughter on Thursday for grandparents day.
> Maybe I will get some sock knitting time in. I just loved gagesmoms thread on show me your socks.
> Jeannette/RookieI have not forgotten you. I have not learned how to put a picture on the internet yet so have to depend on Jim. He promised me he would get it done tomorrow. That is one precious little grandaughter
> Angorathe blanket is just breathtaking. It will be loved and treasured for sure. Please take care of yourself. I feel you are overdoing. I know you have a lot of major medical conditions.
> Susan/CeiliMy heart goes out to you not being able to take off and get the medical care you need. Will be lifting you up for sure. My goodness what a Christmas list of knitting!


How tough for you- being torn between who need you. Becuase it sounds like Jim needs you as well. Isn't there somewhere other help could be found for Angie from so you can support Jim?
Good that things have improved as well as cn be expeced for Angie- but with such a long haul still to come are you going to be keep going? You sound exhausted now.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> I thought I was Aries and I am April- but then I wouldn't actually know as I never look at them. Don't even know them all.


You would be if born between 21st of March to 19th of April.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> bit busy, folks! Fale may be here tonight- so I am doing some essential tidying- hot water bottles in his bed etc- It is very windy but the Airport appears to be open- I saw one aircraft on the approach. They should have landed by now. He will be busy with the family till late- all very formal.
> sorry for lack of individual response- I have read, but must get a move on!


How wonderful if he gets there- it will so great if you manage some time together in your shared home.


----------



## darowil

NanaCaren said:


> You would be if born between 21st of March to 19th of April.


17th April


----------



## sugarsugar

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Sugarsugar sending you some hugs x


Thanks.. need them. Hugs back


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> And if you can't find them I've got some you could borrow!


OK will be popping in- can't even find them on socks! Know where one is but I have a number of them so I don't run out but clearly hasn't worked. Maybe I will need to buy some more in Perth. I have a few days by myself- and maybe with a car so it shouldn't be too hard to find something.


----------



## NanaCaren

darowil said:


> It was becuase they are such fun to look at that I had hoped to post some of me- but I think the youngest I can find of me is 19. No longer cute! Which as it is me at my graduation from a probationary student nurse to a fully fledged student nurse it is just as well I didn't look cute!


Most of the ones I have of myself are before the age of ten, of course I only have three. One of which seems to be missing. My sis made magnets with photos of us on them one year for christmas. They are getting rather tattered now and need replacing.


----------



## KateB

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.. need them. Hugs back


Here's more! {{{double hugs}}}


----------



## darowil

Well at least I've caught up for now. No success with the needles- and I guess I'd better check more mundane things like wet weather gear as Perth has a fair bit of rain forcast for at least the next week.
How can David have so much less than me to take? Even allowing for the fact that he is going for half the time I am?


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Definitely chilly start to the days now.
> Sending healing vibes to all who need them and to all who are travelling in the next few days have sfe and comfortable journeys, especially Miss Pam who is coming here to the UK - see you Saturday.
> Julie, hope you are not with Fale and enjoying your time together.
> Wednesday photos.....


Love the lady's mantle. The Buda always makes me smile and think of happy things. 
I'll trade you temperatures this morning, we were at 24.4c/ 76f at 4:30 this morning. It wouldn't be quite as bad if the humidity wasn't so high. Going to be a stay indoors kind of day. 
Sending soothing energies your way.


----------



## NanaCaren

This morning instead of just coffee thought I'd share a little extra to go with.


----------



## Southern Gal

Lurker 2 said:


> I just took a photo of the little scarf I am wearing today- completed it in 2011- from some of my haul of yarns from John Lewis in Glasgow (Scotland).
> Have posted it elsewhere- so thought I might as well share it with the Tea Party!


 :thumbup: Jules,that is a beautiful shawl. You do good work.
I am sorry for more sorrow coming into your life. In all this,please stay strong as to what is in your best interest. 
I am going to clean this morning at the church and I need to come back and figure out something for our supper. I have a recipe for a broccoli salad that calls for some red wine vinegar, I have a bottle of white ,what would be the difference in the taste I wonder?
I also should mow,but our temperature has been reading up in the really high 90's, we did reach the triple digest one day. So I am not going to worry with it.
Mom and I went to a seminar yesterday at the hospital,(we go the second Tuesday of every month) on disaster preparedness.I am not prepared at all.so I am going to start getting together some things,like water purification tablets,extra batteries,water. I am going to start putting it in a rubber bin,also if you have no way to communicate with family and friends,we need to have a dedicated place to go to,should we have to evacuate our town. There is so much for you to think about that could be very important and helpful to have some very basic things decided on. Oh well moving on,as that is a very big subject.
Gotta get dressed, those traveling be safe,prayers for everyone. Later


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Love the lady's mantle. The Buda always makes me smile and think of happy things.
> I'll trade you temperatures this morning, we were at 24.4c/ 76f at 4:30 this morning. It wouldn't be quite as bad if the humidity wasn't so high. Going to be a stay indoors kind of day.
> Sending soothing energies your way.


Ugh! Thats a bit hot for that time of day/night :shock: Stay cool.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> Ugh! Thats a bit hot for that time of day/night :shock: Stay cool.


It sure is, I was rather enjoying the cooler nights last week. The central air is back on with threats of the evil eye if they turn the heat on until I say. :lol: :lol:


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> It sure is, I was rather enjoying the cooler nights last week. The central air is back on with threats of the evil eye if they turn the heat on until I say. :lol: :lol:


I have to admit i like hot better than cold... but i do not like hot nights like that. We get the odd one like that in Summer too, although as i am not far from the coast we usually get cool breeze an night.


----------



## jknappva

gagesmom said:


> Hi June and cmaliza


Hey, there, Gagesmom!! I probably went offliine before you posted this last night. So I hope you're having a great morning!
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> With that I am signing off for the night and heading to bed, been a long and busy day.
> 
> The sunset from tonight. Wish I had of been able to get the sun as it was the most beautiful red-orange colour and as round as could be.
> 
> Good night ladies and gentlemen.


What a wonderful way for you to end the day and for me to start Wed.!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweet Sisters and Brothers,
> For once I have some sort of good news Just got word from Angie.
> 
> I'm glad there's good news about Angie's condition. I know it's hard to have such slow recovery but the fact that she will recover should be encouraging. But I know the pain factor can really weaken our resolve.
> Hope Jim is much improved this morning. Sounds like both of you need to slow down and not overdo!
> Praying for strength for all of you.
> Hugs,
> JuneK


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> bit busy, folks! Fale may be here tonight- so I am doing some essential tidying- hot water bottles in his bed etc- It is very windy but the Airport appears to be open- I saw one aircraft on the approach. They should have landed by now. He will be busy with the family till late- all very formal.
> sorry for lack of individual response- I have read, but must get a move on!


Praying that your reunion with Fale will be all that you hope for. It would be great if things work out so you can be together again.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

- so we are just taking it day by day at the moment. I will try to drop in when I get a chance. I know that I have missed so much of what is going on with all of you and I'm so sorry if I have missed anything major - you all are in my thoughts - Thanks again for being here - luv-AZ[/quote]

I'm so glad you had a minute to stop by. Sounds like a good news, bad news diagnosis. But I'm glad he's improving even if it's slowly. When he he gets stronger, perhaps he can decide for himself whether or not to have the surgery. Sometimes that's not an option.
Will definitely keep both of you in my prayers.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

Dear all,(especially Purplefi, Donna [Southern Gal] and darowil who happen to have been online) Fale is home, more forgetful than ever- upset naturally at losing his nephew- but glad to be home. He says he wants to stay here- but I guess that needs a family conference. We are just talking of why his nephew died so young- and of the funeral for Friday. The soudough is baking- suddenly remembered it-.nearly overflowed the mold, but that will be a nice mid-night snack (I suspect)- might make myself some of my 'coffee'.


----------



## NanaCaren

sugarsugar said:


> I have to admit i like hot better than cold... but i do not like hot nights like that. We get the odd one like that in Summer too, although as i am not far from the coast we usually get cool breeze an night.


We are expected to be in the mid 30's c/ 90's f today it is already in the 20's c /80's f. It is only 7:36 in the morning, this is going to be one long exhausting day. So far there is no sign of a breeze either.


----------



## Lurker 2

Morning Caren!


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> What a wonderful way for you to end the day and for me to start Wed.!
> JuneK


 :-D :-D 
Watched the sun come up this morning but no photos, just sat and enjoyed it with my coffee in hand.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear all,(especially Purplefi, Donna [Southern Gal] and darowil who happen to have been online) Fale is home, more forgetful than ever- upset naturally at losing his nephew- but glad to be home. He says he wants to stay here- but I guess that needs a family conference. We are just talking of why his nephew died so young- and of the funeral for Friday. The soudough is baking- suddenly remembered it-.nearly overflowed the mold, but that will be a nice mid-night snack (I suspect)- might make myself some of my 'coffee'.


SOOOOO ver glad you are getting to spend some time with Fale. It is to be expected him bing upset over the loss. HUGS to both of you. 
Have to go get some things done before it gets any hotter outside. is already too hot for me but has to be done.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Morning Caren!


Morning Julie!

:-D :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Morning Julie!
> 
> :-D :-D


Fale sends love, and a thank you!


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale sends love, and a thank you!


Give him my best and a hug is good to know you are getting some time with each other. Am very happy for you dear sweet lady.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Give him my best and a hug is good to know you are getting some time with each other. Am very happy for you dear sweet lady.


Thanks! the loaf of bread will be almost cool enough to cut into! He is enjoying having Ringo around.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Good morning all.

Julie---glad you and Fale are together.
Caren---it's hot here this a.m. too; I'm staying inside with the A/C
Betty---don't worry about the picture; you have so much on your plate.
Darowil---hope the headaches are totally gone soon and have a great trip

Have a good day/evening everyone.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! the loaf of bread will be almost cool enough to cut into! He is enjoying having Ringo around.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :-D :-D :-D


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear all,(especially Purplefi, Donna [Southern Gal] and darowil who happen to have been online) Fale is home, more forgetful than ever- upset naturally at losing his nephew- but glad to be home. He says he wants to stay here- but I guess that needs a family conference. We are just talking of why his nephew died so young- and of the funeral for Friday. The soudough is baking- suddenly remembered it-.nearly overflowed the mold, but that will be a nice mid-night snack (I suspect)- might make myself some of my 'coffee'.


How lovely to have him home for a while. ceratinly need to think long and hard about whether he stays with you long term- but can't be worked out right now. His memory will get worse over time, but usually it is worse at night, and when the person is tired and stressed so he is probably at his worst right now for currently.


----------



## NanaCaren

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> Julie---glad you and Fale are together.
> Caren---it's hot here this a.m. too; I'm staying inside with the A/C
> Betty---don't worry about the picture; you have so much on your plate.
> Darowil---hope the headaches are totally gone soon and have a great trip
> 
> Have a good day/evening everyone.


I wish I could stay inside But there are things that have to be done. Working on the catapult for the Pumpkin Chunking event. H ave to help the teens out now they are back in school.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks! the loaf of bread will be almost cool enough to cut into! He is enjoying having Ringo around.


 :|


----------



## jknappva

Fale is home, more forgetful than ever- upset naturally at losing his nephew- but glad to be home. He says he wants to stay here- but I guess that needs a family conference. 

I'm sorry to hear that Fale's memory is worse and it's understandable that he's upset over losing a nephew. If you and he both want him to stay with you, I pray that's what will happen. So glad you are reunited if only temporarily. I know you were so happy to see him.
Hugs,
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> SOOOOO ver glad you are getting to spend some time with Fale. It is to be expected him bing upset over the loss. HUGS to both of you.
> Have to go get some things done before it gets any hotter outside. is already too hot for me but has to be done.


Hope you managed to get those outside things done before the heat really hits. I have a dr's appt. this morning. Thank the good Lord for car a/c.! We're going to be in the 90's F, too...summer just won't give up and go away!
JuneK


----------



## Lurker 2

I am turning in again for the night. God Bless to all!


----------



## darowil

I too am turning on the night and leaving you for about 12 days most likely. See you all around the 223rd. Hope those you who are unwell- or family unwell are feeling better by the time and return- and noone else got sick in the meantime!


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Definitely chilly start to the days now.
> Sending healing vibes to all who need them and to all who are travelling in the next few days have sfe and comfortable journeys, especially Miss Pam who is coming here to the UK - see you Saturday.
> Julie, hope you are not with Fale and enjoying your time together.
> Wednesday photos.....


Your garden looks so peaceful and serene in the early morning. Wish our mornings were a little chilly. We're still having summer temperatures...upper 70's F for overnight and early morns and day temperatures in the low 90's today and tomorrow. But at least the weekend will be cooler and comfortable .
I'm glad the weather is going to be so nice this weekend. My sister is having another wedding at her place on Sat. This will make the 3rd one. I'll post pictures of the Bride and Groom swan if they show up to mooch wedding cake and she gets pictures.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> This morning instead of just coffee thought I'd share a little extra to go with.


WOW! That's my kind of breakfast!! Now I'm hungry for my mid morning snack. Breakfast was at 5 am so with it closing on 9, I'm beginning to need nourishment. as if I've been doing anything at all this morning to use up those calories!
JuneK


----------



## pacer

Skimming through the posts as life is all mixed up for me with the shift change. 
Julie....so happy that you and Fale have reunited and get some time together. Sorry to hear of his memory losses. He is still the man you married and love so dearly. It is difficult for everyone to watch people go through this process and tough for the person as well.

I would love to comment on so many posts, but that is not possible at this time so please know that I care about each of you and keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Patches39

AZ Sticks said:


> Well it feels like forever since I have been here, and I am headed to bed as I am beat today... but I just wanted to thank everyone for their messages, posts and positive thoughts and prayers. The status here is that the Dr. is very concerned about Alan - her evaluation of the colonoscopy is severe Ulcerative Colitis of the entire colon. She explained to us that at this stage most people would be having surgery to remove the colon completely, and she wanted to admit him Friday to start IV steriods to get him stabelized for surgery. I knew that he wasn't quite "with it" yet and convinced her that it would be better to go home and do oral steriods and catch our breath. By Monday he had decided to let her admit him, but when he talked to her she felt that the oral steriods are begining to work (his symptoms have improved over the weekend) and we are in a wait and see how it goes mode. He can go into the hospital at any time if necessary, but we have an appointment with her next Wed (the 18th) and we will explore our options then. I'm all for delaying surgery as long as the symptoms can be managed by other means.... but this is really wearing him down - so we are just taking it day by day at the moment. I will try to drop in when I get a chance. I know that I have missed so much of what is going on with all of you and I'm so sorry if I have missed anything major - you all are in my thoughts - Thanks again for being here - luv-AZ


AZ, know that as long as you and your hubby needs us we are here for you both. Don't worry about what you missed, just take care of you and hubby, we miss you too but understand what is going on, praying continually, "WE GOT YOUR BACK" :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Ok we'll include January as my DD was born then and March and April and May and June and July and August and September and December. That should keep everyone happy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


What happen to November??????? :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty I am so glad that Angie is showing improvement. Sorry that she is of course in pain but knowing that she is getting slowly better should help make that bearable somewhat. Praise God!

I am lifting your DH in prayers. I hope you will be able to juggle your care in a manner that will NOT wear you out dear one. I worry about you. {{{{{HUGS}}}}


Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweet Sisters and Brothers,


----------



## Gweniepooh

DITTO


Poledra65 said:


> Oh how wonderful!!!!! Don't worry about individual responses, you have more important matters to attend to at this time. I am very certain that you are more than a little excited! :thumbup:  Love and hugs to you and Fale, and a pat or 3 for Ringo.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cloudy Surrey. Definitely chilly start to the days now.
> Sending healing vibes to all who need them and to all who are travelling in the next few days have sfe and comfortable journeys, especially Miss Pam who is coming here to the UK - see you Saturday.
> Julie, hope you are not with Fale and enjoying your time together.
> Wednesday photos.....


Beautiful , really nice the look at and think, while I have my coffee.


----------



## Designer1234

Julie-- I am so glad that Fale is home with you. I agree with Darowil,
]Think seriously about keeping him home. Dementia is very hard to look after and you must also think about yourself and the future.

I am sooo pleased for you. I Pray you have a good visit with him, and that you take time to make a decision about keeping him with you that is right for you both.

Darowil, I just got up and wish you a wonderful trip. Have a great time. I hope to be on a holiday to Vancouver Island to look around on the 23 so might not talk to you until then.

Has Sam arrived home? last I read he was expected in an hour so he must be resting. It will likely be a very tired host for a couple of days. I hope his home is just exactly what he wants.

AZ sticks -- glad to hear you and Allan have a good doctor - I know that it is both of you in it together -- My Prayers are for a good option and outcome whether it be surgery or not.

all others, We are going to get our new 'smiles' today so I won't be on until later today. The felting slippers workshop opened this morning so check it out.

Shoulder is less bothersome - I am not doing badly with using my right hand, and I got my shingles shot yesterday -- no bad reactiion - don't even know it is there. Pat gets his today.

I have read all last night's posts -- Bulldog. you must look after yourself. I didn't and i am paying for it now, when Pat was so sick. You *must*
Is there anyone else that can relieve you for Angie -- home care? or a relative? It sounds as if you are exhausted and they need you and you need to feel good yourself. My thoughts are with you.

Gwen-- so glad everything is working out well for you.

Angora -- your afghan is glorious. How about putting it in the Parade of 
'Tree of life' afghans, as you used the workshop and sarof for information.

Fi -- I tried your method of sleeping -- slept 9 hours!! thank you.

Zoe -- I hope the Fibro is dying down and you are feeling better. take care.

Sorlenna's workshop is great -- she does such good work.

The drop leaf shawl parade is open and the shawlettes are gorgeous.

I hope to take the felted slippers class but it will depend on whether time allows. I have the needles and wool all ready and will leave the two pairs of socks I am working on to try to follow the class.

Nadene - thanks for posting the picture of the cow elk and little one. We have seen so many in Banff - I am glad you shared with the others.

Well, I had better get dressed. take care and you are all in my thoughts.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> This morning instead of just coffee thought I'd share a little extra to go with.


OH MY!!!! Looks so good, ready for this one, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear all,(especially Purplefi, Donna [Southern Gal] and darowil who happen to have been online) Fale is home, more forgetful than ever- upset naturally at losing his nephew- but glad to be home. He says he wants to stay here- but I guess that needs a family conference. We are just talking of why his nephew died so young- and of the funeral for Friday. The soudough is baking- suddenly remembered it-.nearly overflowed the mold, but that will be a nice mid-night snack (I suspect)- might make myself some of my 'coffee'.


Another answered prayer, so happy for you enjoy :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> We are expected to be in the mid 30's c/ 90's f today it is already in the 20's c /80's f. It is only 7:36 in the morning, this is going to be one long exhausting day. So far there is no sign of a breeze either.


Same here, will be in most of the day. Have to go out for Meds, then home. :roll: so humid .


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sandi/AZ so glad that DH is responding to the oral steroid treatment. Will continue to lift him and you up in prayer. 

I'm about to head out to pick up meds and then off to meet up with Marianne in Gainesville GA. JoAnn's is having Senior Day with 20% off your total purchase. The JoAnn's in Gainesville is where Marianne goes sometimes and it has such a better selection than the one here. Since it is a bit closer to Gainesville than to Marianne's home we decided to meet up there for a few hours of browsing the shops. 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Caren the breakfast looked so good; made my oatmeal look pitiful...LOL. Love, hugs, and peace to all. You are an amazing group of folks. Will check in later on. Gweniepooh


----------



## Patches39

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi/AZ so glad that DH is responding to the oral steroid treatment. Will continue to lift him and you up in prayer.
> 
> I'm about to head out to pick up meds and then off to meet up with Marianne in Gainesville GA. JoAnn's is having Senior Day with 20% off your total purchase. The JoAnn's in Gainesville is where Marianne goes sometimes and it has such a better selection than the one here. Since it is a bit closer to Gainesville than to Marianne's home we decided to meet up there for a few hours of browsing the shops.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Caren the breakfast looked so good; made my oatmeal look pitiful...LOL. Love, hugs, and peace to all. You are an amazing group of folks. Will check in later on. Gweniepooh


Have fun, and give Marianne a big hug from me.  love you both.


----------



## PurpleFi

Patches39 said:


> What happen to November??????? :shock:


Oh poo! did I miss it out. That what comes of typing before the second cup of coffee - sorry xx

AND NOVEMBER


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Hampshire. Am at my DDs and am sitting looking over the fields as a I write. The flooring is being fitted in the bathrooms.

Julie have a wonderful time with Fale.xx

Shirley, so glad you slept well. xx

Hope everyone is having a reasonable day. Sending hugs from Hampshire


----------



## Designer1234

Here I am many years ago (many, many, many years ago) 

I think I am about 3 years old.


----------



## PurpleFi

Hi Patches, how you doing? x


----------



## NanaCaren

jknappva said:


> Hope you managed to get those outside things done before the heat really hits. I have a dr's appt. this morning. Thank the good Lord for car a/c.! We're going to be in the 90's F, too...summer just won't give up and go away!
> JuneK


Well managed about about 15 mins outdoors before getting stung a few times on the hand. Will stay inside and work something else. I know I am so over summer temps.


----------



## PurpleFi

Designer1234 said:


> Here I am many years ago (many, many, many years ago)
> 
> I think I am about 3 years old.


Hi Shirley, lovely photo. When I get home I shall find some old photos of me.


----------



## PurpleFi

NanaCaren said:


> Well managed about about 15 mins outdoors before getting stung a few times on the hand. Will stay inside and work something else. I know I am so over summer temps.


Ouch, sending you teatree hugs (good for stings) xx


----------



## RookieRetiree

I love the pictures...and yours, like Caren's, is easy to tell that it's you...Thanks for sharing....such a pretty little girl & love the curly hair...I have to pay good money to get curls!



Designer1234 said:


> Here I am many years ago (many, many, many years ago)
> 
> I think I am about 3 years old.


----------



## Designer1234

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the pictures...and yours, like Caren's, is easy to tell that it's you...Thanks for sharing....such a pretty little girl & love the curly hair...I have to pay good money to get curls!


I don't have much curl any more- so I pay good money for the same.

I didn't put it in my avatar as it seems with the workshops they know who I am if it is a recent picture of some sort. We have people signing up and it seems to make a difference. I hope a lot more of you will show your childhood pics.


----------



## NanaCaren

Patches39 said:


> OH MY!!!! Looks so good, ready for this one, :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks :-D love sharing with everyone. Shared this with another friend as a welcome home meal.


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Ouch, sending you teatree hugs (good for stings) xx


Normally I don't swell up from stings, this time was the exception. Teatree Oil is on it, feels much better. Thanks for the hugs, back at you.


----------



## 5mmdpns

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear all,(especially Purplefi, Donna (Southern Gal) and darowil who happen to have been online) Fale is home, more forgetful than ever- upset naturally at losing his nephew- but glad to be home. He says he wants to stay here- but I guess that needs a family conference. We are just talking of why his nephew died so young- and of the funeral for Friday. The soudough is baking- suddenly remembered it-.nearly overflowed the mold, but that will be a nice mid-night snack (I suspect)- might make myself some of my 'coffee'.


I am happy that Fale is home. As you have power of attorney over him while he is in New Zealand, you can grant his wishes that he remain in NZ. If they try to take him back to Australia, it would be in effect a kidnapping of Fale. I do hope you can get this resolved. You can notify the necessary authorities in your town of what you wish to do if you were to keep Fale home with you. You can apprise them of the entire situation too. I know how much you want Fale to be with you. As far as the family conference goes, you only need to inform them of your intent to have Fale remain in NZ with you and remind them that you have power of attorney over him. Please get him a doctor's appointment asap so that his medical needs can be looked after. Good luck and prayers for you both! Zoe


----------



## NanaCaren

Designer1234 said:


> Here I am many years ago (many, many, many years ago)
> 
> I think I am about 3 years old.


What a little sweetie pie, can really tell it is you. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Sandi/AZ so glad that DH is responding to the oral steroid treatment. Will continue to lift him and you up in prayer.
> 
> I'm about to head out to pick up meds and then off to meet up with Marianne in Gainesville GA. JoAnn's is having Senior Day with 20% off your total purchase. The JoAnn's in Gainesville is where Marianne goes sometimes and it has such a better selection than the one here. Since it is a bit closer to Gainesville than to Marianne's home we decided to meet up there for a few hours of browsing the shops.
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/afternoon/evening. Caren the breakfast looked so good; made my oatmeal look pitiful...LOL. Love, hugs, and peace to all. You are an amazing group of folks. Will check in later on. Gweniepooh


Thanks, oatmeal sounds very good. Have seen a few photos of people's oatmeal, they are so creative when they take a picture. Hugs to you lady.


----------



## sassafras123

Juli, happy for you. I think Darowel hit the nail on the head. Perhaps when Fale is rested from trip and funeral behind him he will be better. 

AZ, do hope Alan is responding well. The sevevre UC can really deplete physically and emotionally. You are so in my thoughts.


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Oh poo! did I miss it out. That what comes of typing before the second cup of coffee - sorry xx
> 
> AND NOVEMBER


LOL LOL :wink:


----------



## Patches39

Designer1234 said:


> Here I am many years ago (many, many, many years ago)
> 
> I think I am about 3 years old.


Just as cute then as today LOL LOL :-D


----------



## Patches39

PurpleFi said:


> Hi Patches, how you doing? x


Hot and humid today, but it's a good day, see you are having a good day :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hello everyone. Trying to get some energy going here for grocery shopping, which I never did accomplish yesterday. Seems I am always fighting something off when I get back from my trips and felt achy and tired. So excited. At one of my LYS the lady I took my colorwork bag workshop from at our Fiber Festival (She is also President of the Knitting Guild here) has some videos out on You Tube. The quality is very good and I think she explains things quite well:
http://www.youtube.com/user/YarnBoutique

Julie, I hope everything goes as you wish for your time seeing Fale. I need to look at posts but it sounds like he is already there. How I hope all your wishes come true. My sympathies to the family. Big Hugs to you dear friend.

I am heading out for grocery shopping soon. Going to try some recipes from the book Forks Over Knives. Mmmmm some great quinoa dishes and oatmeal cookies. If they are good I will post. Big Hugs to all. I will try and catch up if that is possible. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Hello everyone. Trying to get some energy going here for grocery shopping, which I never did accomplish yesterday. Seems I am always fighting something off when I get back from my trips and felt achy and tired. So excited. At one of my LYS the lady I took my colorwork bag workshop from at our Fiber Festival (She is also President of the Knitting Guild here) has some videos out on You Tube. The quality is very good and I think she explains things quite well:
> http://www.youtube.com/user/YarnBoutique
> 
> Julie, I hope everything goes as you wish for your time seeing Fale. I need to look at posts but it sounds like he is already there. How I hope all your wishes come true. My sympathies to the family. Big Hugs to you dear friend.
> 
> I am heading out for grocery shopping soon. Going to try some recipes from the book Forks Over Knives. Mmmmm some great quinoa dishes and oatmeal cookies. If they are good I will post. Big Hugs to all. I will try and catch up if that is possible. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Any chance of you reposting the carrot hot dog receipt. Thought Ih ad it saved but didn't, or it's on the computer that crashed. :roll:


----------



## gottastch

PurpleFi said:


> All the best people have their birthdays in the later part of February :thumbup:


We have that in common too? LOL!


----------



## Cashmeregma

You parboil the carrots, marinate them in favorite dressing or make your own. A good one is a garlic dressing that Wegmans carries. I will have to see if I can find the name when I am out. I made my own with vinegar and oil and crushed garlic. Can use lemon also. The marinade does soak in since they are parboiled so check after a few hours to see if to your taste. They told me marinate overnight. Then cook over the charcoal grill or bake in the oven till tender all the way through. I make a meatless version of the hot sauce they use in Upstate NY and grill onions and peppers to put on top. Add whatever condiments you want and some fresh chopped onion and you are in carrot dog heaven. Hope you like them as much as we do. EDIT: Add liquid smoke to marinade if you want.


----------



## Designer1234

Patches39 said:


> Just as cute then as today LOL LOL :-D


 :shock:


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> You parboil the carrots, marinate them in favorite dressing or make your own. A good one is a garlic dressing that Wegmans carries. I will have to see if I can find the name when I am out. I made my own with vinegar and oil and crushed garlic. Can use lemon also. The marinade does soak in since they are parboiled so check after a few hours to see if to your taste. They told me marinate overnight. Then cook over the charcoal grill or bake in the oven till tender all the way through. I make a meatless version of the hot sauce they use in Upstate NY and grill onions and peppers to put on top. Add whatever condiments you want and some fresh chopped onion and you are in carrot dog heaven. Hope you like them as much as we do.


Thank you so much, would like to make some for Chrissy to taste. Have saved it this time :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

FORGOT: Just saw on You Tube where Dr. Esselstyn's wife said to use liquid smoke so I suppose you could put some in the marinade.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Here's my version of a quick food breakfast that I am having. Opened a can of pumpkin puree and took what I wanted, added cinnamon, clove, and maple syrup. Sweet potato would work too. It's also great baked. :lol: :lol: :lol: As you all know.


----------



## gottastch

Lurker 2 said:


> Fale sends love, and a thank you!


Hooray!!! Hugs to you both!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 wrote:
Fale sends love, and a thank you!

You are together. How wonderful!!!! Hello to Fale with hugs and I send my sincere sympathies to him and the whole family.


----------



## NanaCaren

Angora1 said:


> Here's my version of a quick food breakfast that I am having. Opened a can of pumpkin puree and took what I wanted, added cinnamon, clove, and maple syrup. Sweet potato would work too. It's also great baked. :lol: :lol: :lol: As you all know.


Sounds delish, have made similar but not for breakfast. Hmm good start to the day.


----------



## gottastch

Hello! I've been lurking. Prayers and hugs for everyone. I feel much better but I'm not quite there yet...can't quite put my finger on it.  I have nothing in particular to complain about other than not quite feeling right just yet. I have nothing on the calendar until next week Monday so I am looking forward to just taking it easy. 

Those baby blankets aren't going to knit themselves so I'd better get busy. I found a 3-part video (on You Tube) to make a circular swirl baby blanket on a knitting machine that I think I'm going to try by hand...wish me luck


----------



## nittergma

Designer, thanks for the great quote! Seems I might have seen this somewhere but don't know where. They are good words to remember.
My computer is still incredibly slow so there's no way I can keep up till it's fixed. I've emailed my BIL to come and look at it but it wont be for a while. 
We just got back from a 5 day trip to S. Ohio and did quite a bit of work on some property there. I managed to escape without any NEW poison ivy and the stuff I have is better but still itches (Geesh!! How long can it last!!)
I will try to read when I can and I sure hope everyone is haing a good week. I really miss you all. 
Is there any word on how Dreamwever's surgery went? I remember that from last week.


Designer1234 said:


> I just saw this on the main forum -- I thought it was so worthwhile so decided to post it.


----------



## NanaCaren

gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been lurking. Prayers and hugs for everyone. I feel much better but I'm not quite there yet...can't quite put my finger on it. I have nothing in particular to complain about other than not quite feeling right just yet. I have nothing on the calendar until next week Monday so I am looking forward to just taking it easy.
> 
> Those baby blankets aren't going to knit themselves so I'd better get busy. I found a 3-part video (on You Tube) to make a circular swirl baby blanket on a knitting machine that I think I'm going to try by hand...wish me luck


It's ok to lurk. I feel as if I have been doing the same lately.

I found a pattern for a swirly baby blanket on the back or one of the labels of baby yarn a while back. Nothing fancy though. 
GOOD LUCK!!! I got bored twiththe one I was making as it was rather plain.


----------



## nittergma

Julie, I've been reading some of the TP backwards to try to catch up. I see Fale is with you?! That's wonderful! Prayers for you and Fale and the family's loss of a nephew. Nittergma


----------



## Spider

Good morning all for the second time, I was able to fall asleep after I was up the first time.
Love the two pictures of Shirley and Nanacaren. What cute little girls.
Gottastch, I really hope you start feeling back to yourself.
Julie, so glad Fale is with you, hugs to you both and hope it works out the way you want.
Gwen, have fun shopping. 
Just talked to the owners of the antique store and they want me to work Friday and Sat again this week. I know it will be quiet but that's ok.


----------



## Patches39

NanaCaren said:


> Sounds delish, have made similar but not for breakfast. Hmm good start to the day.


Ditto


----------



## Spider

Just sent pictures of the two antique stores. I am going to send a picture of the light fixture in the one store so you can see how creative the owner is.


----------



## nittergma

AZ, It sounds like your husband is improving on the steroids. I hope and pray you'll be able to delay surgery and for some recovery. nittergma


----------



## Cashmeregma

Yes, it is dessert, but today it became breakfast. Still haven't been to the grocery store so I had to make do and it was great. Figured it was nutritious and tasty.


----------



## Cashmeregma

gottastch said:


> Hello! I've been lurking. Prayers and hugs for everyone. I feel much better but I'm not quite there yet...can't quite put my finger on it. I have nothing in particular to complain about other than not quite feeling right just yet. I have nothing on the calendar until next week Monday so I am looking forward to just taking it easy.
> 
> Those baby blankets aren't going to knit themselves so I'd better get busy. I found a 3-part video (on You Tube) to make a circular swirl baby blanket on a knitting machine that I think I'm going to try by hand...wish me luck


Maybe you are fighting something off. I have felt the same way for 2 weeks. I sure hope you can feel better soon and get those baby blankets done.


----------



## Patches39

Angora1 said:


> Yes, it is dessert, but today it became breakfast. Still haven't been to the grocery store so I had to make do and it was great. Figured it was nutritious and tasty.


  DITTO


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Good morning all for the second time, I was able to fall asleep after I was up the first time.
> Love the two pictures of Shirley and Nanacaren. What cute little girls.
> Gottastch, I really hope you start feeling back to yourself.
> Julie, so glad Fale is with you, hugs to you both and hope it works out the way you want.
> Gwen, have fun shopping.
> Just talked to the owners of the antique store and they want me to work Friday and Sat again this week. I know it will be quiet but that's ok.


What a beautiful store. I would love to stop in and see you while working if only I were closer.


----------



## Cashmeregma

nittergma said:


> AZ, It sounds like your husband is improving on the steroids. I hope and pray you'll be able to delay surgery and for some recovery. nittergma


I join your wishes for AZ.

So sorry your computer is acting up. Didn't realize you had poison ivy and that is so hard to deal with anytime but especially in the heat. Hope the computer gets fixed soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Patches39 said:


> DITTO


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

ok, if I don't leave now I won't get out again today. :x Gotta leave y'all. So hard to leave....

Welcome back Sam!!! I've been in Ohio and you've been traveling. Hope you love your apartment. How nice you got the yellow!!!! You will have sunshine even on the cloudy days.


----------



## Spider

Angora1 said:


> What a beautiful store. I would love to stop in and see you while working if only I were closer.


Wish you could. It would be fun to meet in person and just sit and visit. I usually have time to sit and visit. My husband brings me out coffee and lately a donut, so I have gotten kinda spoiled. 
Make sure you rest up, you sound all wore out. Groceries can wait. There is usually something we can make.


----------



## Lurker 2

Three a.m., and I am very sleepy, I have been telling Fale of everyone's good wishes. He has again said to tell you of his love and hugs for everyone. We have been discussing Rufus new home, we will probably meet up with Rufus and his new owners one day, because Rufus was always his favourite- he likes large dogs. Ringo is so happy to have both of us- he keeps licking Fale's feet. I am going to rest again- but wanted to say thank you to all.


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear all,(especially Purplefi, Donna [Southern Gal] and darowil who happen to have been online) Fale is home, more forgetful than ever- upset naturally at losing his nephew- but glad to be home. He says he wants to stay here- but I guess that needs a family conference. We are just talking of why his nephew died so young- and of the funeral for Friday. The soudough is baking- suddenly remembered it-.nearly overflowed the mold, but that will be a nice mid-night snack (I suspect)- might make myself some of my 'coffee'.


I'm sure you're so happy to see him Julie -enjoy!


----------



## melyn

Oh Julie that is fantastic so glad he is there with you, a silver lining in a sad situation. Lynn xx ((((((((hugs))))))) for you both.



Lurker 2 said:


> Dear all,(especially Purplefi, Donna [Southern Gal] and darowil who happen to have been online) Fale is home, more forgetful than ever- upset naturally at losing his nephew- but glad to be home. He says he wants to stay here- but I guess that needs a family conference. We are just talking of why his nephew died so young- and of the funeral for Friday. The soudough is baking- suddenly remembered it-.nearly overflowed the mold, but that will be a nice mid-night snack (I suspect)- might make myself some of my 'coffee'.


----------



## KateB

Designer1234 said:


> Here I am many years ago (many, many, many years ago)
> 
> I think I am about 3 years old.


Love those curls, what a cutie!


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Hello my Sweet Sisters and Brothers,
> For once I have some sort of good news Just got word from Angie. Dr Tracy said she had made improvement and she was pleased with what she saw. The femoral nerve showed improvement on the MRI but she did not go into details about how much. She said the dr that sent her the nerve conduction report did say there was a nerve around where she broke her ankle that was damaged but that she thought that was from the ankle break and did not seem too concerned. The rest of the nerve conduction showed some improvement which she was pleased with. She said the Dr also said he saw some sign of muscle and nerve generation (waking up or growing back) in her knee and thigh area. She recommends three more months of IV steroid therapy. She said even though her pain level is pretty bad right now that hopefully it will continue to decrease with the steroid treatment. She is recommending nerve related PT for her leg in addition to ortho related Pt for her ankle that has already been ordered and started by her orthopedist here. She is recommending some medication changes that will be sent to her local Dr for him to review and follow and follow her progress. Angie said she could not feel most of the pinpricks and had not reflex response to the percussion hammer. She said her motion and strength were better than last time but reminded her once again it could take as much as three years for her to heal. She told her the bad news was that as bad as her pain was now, that it would get much worse as the nerves that are dead now as they wake up or reconnect it would be much more painful (I have experienced this personally following back surgeries). David said that was about the best report they could have hoped for but of coarse Angie is tired of hurting and all that is being done for her. So dear Sisters and Brothers my bedside vigil will begin again when she gets home and I am very concerned about leaving Jim every day again. My other daughter Allyson will check on Daddy vigilantly, but I am uneasy. He went to the grocery store today and called me and told me he was having trouble breathing. I told him to forget the groceries and get home. As he walked through the front door he lost his footing and I thought he was going to pass out. I sat him down and got him a cold drink and made him sit there a while before I would let him up.
> I have been cleaning the kitchen all day. I dont know which hurts worsemy back, feet, or shoulders. I have to get front bathroom tomorrow. That will cover all the most important rooms and just leave dusting in the rest of the rooms. Have to wash hair to look my best for lunch with my little grandson and granddaughter on Thursday for grandparents day.
> Maybe I will get some sock knitting time in. I just loved gagesmoms thread on show me your socks.
> Jeannette/RookieI have not forgotten you. I have not learned how to put a picture on the internet yet so have to depend on Jim. He promised me he would get it done tomorrow. That is one precious little grandaughter
> Angorathe blanket is just breathtaking. It will be loved and treasured for sure. Please take care of yourself. I feel you are overdoing. I know you have a lot of major medical conditions.
> Susan/CeiliMy heart goes out to you not being able to take off and get the medical care you need. Will be lifting you up for sure. My goodness what a Christmas list of knitting!


~~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: For Angie!
Hope your DH improves quickly and you enjoy grandparents day today! I'm suire the gkids will be thrilled!
Take care of yourself, too!
Carol il/oh


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> bit busy, folks! Fale may be here tonight- so I am doing some essential tidying- hot water bottles in his bed etc- It is very windy but the Airport appears to be open- I saw one aircraft on the approach. They should have landed by now. He will be busy with the family till late- all very formal.
> sorry for lack of individual response- I have read, but must get a move on!


~~~Oh Happy Day! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Enjoy the time together....treasure it! {{{hugs}}} carol il/oh


----------



## 5mmdpns

AZ Sticks said:


> Well it feels like forever since I have been here, and I am headed to bed as I am beat today... but I just wanted to thank everyone for their messages, posts and positive thoughts and prayers. The status here is that the Dr. is very concerned about Alan - her evaluation of the colonoscopy is severe Ulcerative Colitis of the entire colon. She explained to us that at this stage most people would be having surgery to remove the colon completely, and she wanted to admit him Friday to start IV steriods to get him stabelized for surgery. I knew that he wasn't quite "with it" yet and convinced her that it would be better to go home and do oral steriods and catch our breath. By Monday he had decided to let her admit him, but when he talked to her she felt that the oral steriods are begining to work (his symptoms have improved over the weekend) and we are in a wait and see how it goes mode. He can go into the hospital at any time if necessary, but we have an appointment with her next Wed (the 18th) and we will explore our options then. I'm all for delaying surgery as long as the symptoms can be managed by other means.... but this is really wearing him down - so we are just taking it day by day at the moment. I will try to drop in when I get a chance. I know that I have missed so much of what is going on with all of you and I'm so sorry if I have missed anything major - you all are in my thoughts - Thanks again for being here - luv-AZ


Much love and hugs for both you and Alan! prayers being sent too! Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

PurpleFi said:


> Ok we'll include January as my DD was born then and March and April and May and June and July and August and September and December. That should keep everyone happy :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oddball

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear all,(especially Purplefi, Donna [Southern Gal] and darowil who happen to have been online) Fale is home, more forgetful than ever- upset naturally at losing his nephew- but glad to be home. He says he wants to stay here- but I guess that needs a family conference. We are just talking of why his nephew died so young- and of the funeral for Friday. The soudough is baking- suddenly remembered it-.nearly overflowed the mold, but that will be a nice mid-night snack (I suspect)- might make myself some of my 'coffee'.


So pleased for you Julie. I bet the smile hasn't left your face.Love to you both. Lin xx


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> This morning instead of just coffee thought I'd share a little extra to go with.


 ~~~~Looking SO yummy! And I just had breakfast! Should have waited! Thanks! :thumbup: :thumbup: Carol il/oh


----------



## Pontuf

5mmdpns said:


> Much love and hugs for both you and Alan! prayers being sent too! Zoe


Many hugs to you both. And sloppy kisses from Pontuf

XO

Pontuf


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Dear all,(especially Purplefi, Donna [Southern Gal] and darowil who happen to have been online) Fale is home, more forgetful than ever- upset naturally at losing his nephew- but glad to be home. He says he wants to stay here- but I guess that needs a family conference. We are just talking of why his nephew died so young- and of the funeral for Friday. The soudough is baking- suddenly remembered it-.nearly overflowed the mold, but that will be a nice mid-night snack (I suspect)- might make myself some of my 'coffee'.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: So nice that he considers with YOU home! Keeping all fingers & toes crossed for a positive family conference. Enjoy the sourdough....I'm licking my chops!
Carol il/oh


----------



## 5mmdpns

Pontuf said:


> Many hugs to you both. And sloppy kisses from Pontuf
> 
> XO
> 
> Pontuf


lol, Lucky sends her lil delicate kisses back! she would also like to share her Milk-bone marrow snacks with you, but I think she is so excited about this sharing that I do think she means them for Pontuf. Charlotte, I have some cupcakes to share with you. I have a slice or two of banana on the bottom and then filled with a simple white cake batter. Bake as usual and when cool, "ice" the top with chocolate cream cheese! (I can buy chocolate cream cheese here, but if you don't have any where you are, you can make your own. Just mix in chocolate sauce with the cream cheese, enough to make it tasty for yourself.) Putting the choc cream cheese on works best when the cream cheese is at room temperature. Zoe


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> We are expected to be in the mid 30's c/ 90's f today it is already in the 20's c /80's f. It is only 7:36 in the morning, this is going to be one long exhausting day. So far there is no sign of a breeze either.


~~~same here in Ohio.....without a wind it can really get "close". Thank goodness for fans,,,,and electricity!


----------



## cmaliza

Patches39 said:


> What happen to November??????? :shock:


~~~we are SO thankful for November!


----------



## PurpleFi

cmaliza said:


> ~~~we are SO thankful for November!


Sorry I forfgot, but I did include it a few pages back. Got to rush WI meeting tonight.

Happy vibes and hugs to everyone


----------



## Kathleendoris

I'm another who has to confess to having only been lurking for a while now. In my case, I have been suffering from a severe cramp in my right hand. I decided to try to manage it by resting it as much as possible, which has meant a limited amount of use for things such as knitting and posting. Naturally, knitting was accorded the greatest priority, so for everything else, it has been a case of minimal involvement.

However, as the rest cure did not seem to be helping, I took myself off to the doctor this morning. He 'thinks' it is arthritis, but then he would say that, wouldn't he? I have to go for an X-ray, once I can get through on the booking line, but meanwhile, I am taking the view that as doing nothing did not help, I may as well carry on doing what I want to do - if my hands are going to hurt anyway, I may as well be doing something interesting with them as not!

Today we have some significant rain. I never thought I would say this, but it is actually quite welcome. Our water butts were empty, but the garden was really parched. Obviously using tap water on the garden is a better option than letting plants die, but it is still something I am reluctant to do.

I love the photos of everyone's younger selves. I wish I knew how to post them on my iPad - so far I have only worked out how to post pictures that I have taken using the built-in camera. We have an understanding in the family that no one posts photographs of the children on public boards, but I don't think anyone could object to pictures of me taken 60+ years ago! I never was half as cute as my grandchildren are, but it would be better than nothing.

Glad to hear that Julie has had an unexpected reunion with Fale. Every cloud has a silver lining! Whatever you decide about the future, enjoy these days together, Julie.

Sam seems to have had a perfect couple of weeks away. I greatly enjoyed the reports and the pictures and hope there will be many more to come.

My best wishes and hugs to all of you in physical or emotional pain. I hope relief is around the corner for all of you.

There is so much else that I have omitted, but I have so much enjoyed reading your posts during the time I have been 'dormant'. Thank you all for keeping me sane!


----------



## nittergma

Caren, I hope you get what needs to be done without overheating! If it is anything like here it's a sauna!! We were in SEOhio the last few days and yesterday was a sauna with an oven thrown in for extra!!! Hard to be outside! nittergma


----------



## NanaCaren

cmaliza said:


> ~~~same here in Ohio.....without a wind it can really get "close". Thank goodness for fans,,,,and electricity!


Still only a tiny breeze here, not enough to make a difference. Stayed in most of the time with a/c on.


----------



## jheiens

Designer1234 said:


> Here I am many years ago (many, many, many years ago)
> 
> I think I am about 3 years old.


I love the picture of you, Shirley. I can see the same look in your eyes today. Love the curls!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren

nittergma said:


> Caren, I hope you get what needs to be done without overheating! If it is anything like here it's a sauna!! We were in SEOhio the last few days and yesterday was a sauna with an oven thrown in for extra!!! Hard to be outside! nittergma


No didn't get much done outdoors. Will work on it another day. The humidity was so bad the air was hazy. Not easy to breath out there at all. Even put off hanging the laundry for another day.


----------



## machriste

NanaCaren said:


> No didn't get much done outdoors. Will work on it another day. The humidity was so bad the air was hazy. Not easy to breath out there at all. Even put off hanging the laundry for another day.


Hang in there, Caren--it's cooling in MN and will probably be coming your way--84 today with less humidity. The next days will be 70 and 69 for highs!! So much better for knitting.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Three a.m., and I am very sleepy, I have been telling Fale of everyone's good wishes. He has again said to tell you of his love and hugs for everyone. We have been discussing Rufus new home, we will probably meet up with Rufus and his new owners one day, because Rufus was always his favourite- he likes large dogs. Ringo is so happy to have both of us- he keeps licking Fale's feet. I am going to rest again- but wanted to say thank you to all.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

machriste said:


> Hang in there, Caren--it's cooling in MN and will probably be coming your way--84 today with less humidity. The next days will be 70 and 69 for highs!! So much better for knitting.


 :thumbup: I sure hope the humidity is one the way out soon. I'll take the cooler less humid any day.


----------



## nittergma

I love the old pics! I can see the resemblance for Nanacaren and Designer(?) hope I got the name right.


----------



## Spider

5mmdpns said:


> lol, Lucky sends her lil delicate kisses back! she would also like to share her Milk-bone marrow snacks with you, but I think she is so excited about this sharing that I do think she means them for Pontuf. Charlotte, I have some cupcakes to share with you. I have a slice or two of banana on the bottom and then filled with a simple white cake batter. Bake as usual and when cool, "ice" the top with chocolate cream cheese! (I can buy chocolate cream cheese here, but if you don't have any where you are, you can make your own. Just mix in chocolate sauce with the cream cheese, enough to make it tasty for yourself.) Putting the choc cream cheese on works best when the cream cheese is at room temperature. Zoe


Oh my, I am drooling like crazy. Sounds wonderful and just gained ten pounds.


----------



## Designer1234

nittergma said:


> I love the old pics! I can see the resemblance for Nanacaren and Designer(?) hope I got the name right.


My 9 year old granddaughter knew it was me! amazing! 
She had never seen the pictures of when I was little. We had it on the wall and she asked Papa --- that's Nana, isn't it?


----------



## Spider

machriste said:


> Hang in there, Caren--it's cooling in MN and will probably be coming your way--84 today with less humidity. The next days will be 70 and 69 for highs!! So much better for knitting.


It is better here isn't it. Last week was so hot and sticky. I think our high will be 76 today. Like this so much better. We are in central Minnesota.


----------



## jheiens

Julie, I so happy that Fale is at home with you and Ringo.

Best wishes and love and hugs to you both. 

Whatever you decide is best for the two of you will have to be the right decision, won't it? Regardless of what that decision is, you will have to make it. If you decide that he will be better off with you or with the family, please don't let anyone criticize you for making it--one way or the other.

Some people seem prone to run up what we know as the ''OH, my God" tree!! and toss blame or criticism all over the place. Hang in there, my dear. You are the only one with the right or responsibility to make whatever decision is needed.

Joy


----------



## 5mmdpns

Spider said:


> Oh my, I am drooling like crazy. Sounds wonderful and just gained ten pounds.


nah, these cupcakes are totally calorie free because they came from my place! lol, has all the food groups too -- banana is the fruit, chocolate comes from the coco plant so there is the vegie, milk in the cream cheese, protein in the cheese too. And the most important food group is the pleasing one -- eye candy!!!! hahahaha, Zoe


----------



## Spider

5mmdpns said:


> nah, these cupcakes are totally calorie free because they came from my place! lol, has all the food groups too -- banana is the fruit, chocolate comes from the coco plant so there is the vegie, milk in the cream cheese, protein in the cheese too. And the most important food group is the pleasing one -- eye candy!!!! hahahaha, Zoe


Love the way you think!!! In my mind the food groups are choc and salt. All I need. But that does sound like a great cupcake.


----------



## Lurker 2

Back into the circular conversations, and feeding the hungry tum, but it is good to have him here! Must concentrate on other matters than KP, much love to all!


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> Back into the circular conversations, and feeding the hungry tum, but it is good to have him here! Must concentrate on other matters than KP, much love to all!


You just do what you need to do.


----------



## jknappva

Designer1234 said:


> Here I am many years ago (many, many, many years ago)
> 
> I think I am about 3 years old.


So cute....and you grew up to be beautiful inside and out!
I know you'll be glad to get your 'new smile' today!
JuneK


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Normally I don't swell up from stings, this time was the exception. Teatree Oil is on it, feels much better. Thanks for the hugs, back at you.


Hope the Teatree Oil helps the pain. I'm so over summer temps, too!!! We just got back from dr's office and lunch on the 'run'. Just going to and from the car was miserable. At least after tomorrow, we're supposed to have cooler temps....cannot wait!!
juneK


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-199798-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

